#ubuntuone 2010-04-26
<cviniciusm> Good evening.
<gunksta> honk
<gunksta> Question - I am using U1 to sync ~/bin between several computers. Would it be considered a bug that permissions are not preserved via U1
<gunksta> Obviously, I have the shell scripts in ~/bin set to be executable.
<gunksta> But, when I downloaded them onto my netbook, this file attribute had been lost.
<gunksta> Just wondering if I should file a big or ignore it. It's easy to fix, but I was just wondering
<duffydack> gunksta, Just a guess but I dont think perms would be sync`d... a file either exists in its md5`d state or it does not..
<gunksta> I would think permissions are an attribute that could be shared via the couchdb, but I don't know if it's something they are trying to do or not.
<gunksta> Perhaps I should log onto my DesktopCouch instnace and take a look
<gunksta> sorry
<gunksta> my connection is really flakey right now
<gunksta> It might be easier to hit me via email
<gunksta> andy.choens
<gunksta> gmail
<gunksta> you put the rest together
<gunksta> :-)
<skandl> ls
<skandl> oops
<skandl> lol
<skandl> so has anyone actually purchased music in the music store?
<elzapp> I just made my first purchase in the music store... How long does it take before my tracks appear on my Ubuntu One?
<elzapp> It says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage", and have done so in a while now.. no progress appearantly
<elzapp> Is there a way to cancel the upload of a specific file?
<elzapp> U1 is hanging on the upload of a file that I removed last week
<elzapp> Hm, the syncdaemon disconnects after each file transfer, making transferring a folder with many small files take forever
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<rye> duanedesign, o/
<rye> or \o/
<duanedesign> or if you are a pirate ?o/
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> rye: your lead on OneConf turned out to be very interesting
<rye> duanedesign, no no no no (*whispering* asterisk...)
 * popey wonders if any U1 people are about
<popey> I'm getting 500 Error trying to sync notes to U1
<popey> one note goes up then no more do
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422664/
<rye> popey, are you running lucid ?
<popey> this is on windows
<rye> popey, what's the tomboy version ?
<popey> 1.1.4
 * popey updates to 1.2.0
<popey> sorry, should have done that first
<rye> popey, once you are on 1.2.0 and you can reproduce, could you please try using a replacement DLL with more debug...
<popey> sure
<rye> popey, http://ubuntuone.com/p/17q/ - that's WebSyncServiceAddin.dll
<rye> wow, we got to three-letter urls
<popey> wossat, shared files?
<duanedesign> rye:  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-oneconf/
<rye> popey, yup
<elzapp> Blindwood is starting to get on my nerves
<elzapp> It asks for some "administrator" password every three minutes
<elzapp> Appearantly its the admin password for desktopcouch it asks for, but I have no idea what that is
<popey> hmmm, i edited a note locally, but syncing, tomboy thinks the one at U1 is _newer_ and offers to overwrite the local one
<popey> that makes zero sense
<popey> anyway, still broken in 1.2.0, will try that dll rye
<elzapp> How do I get more information about what the syncdaemon is working on?
<elzapp> I don't find the u1sdtool -s satisfactory
<popey> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/63932 fails even more spectacularly with your dll
<rye> popey, please revert the dll... it appears that win32 and mono dlls are not that interchangeable..
<popey> heh
<rye> so it looks to me like some kind of a conflict
<popey> the long story is.. I went into u1 notes via web and deleted all my notes
<rye> i.e. server-side conflict. I had this once after i ... hm...
<popey> (which btw is painful to do)
<popey> i deleted all notes because they were quite old, and wanted to start fresh
<rye> popey, there is a faster way, but that requires cli interaction, regarding notes/contacts
<popey> well, its not the speed, there's brokenness in the web interface
<rye> popey, bug #552501 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552501 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot remove a note with long title - Trash can runs away" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552501
<popey> if notes are long named then the delete (trash icon) is not clickable because it's on the next line
<popey> hah
<popey> yes
 * popey subscrib0rs
<popey> ok, so that aside, I had deleted all my notes. when syncing a small note is uploaded, but not the next note
<popey> which happens to be a fairly large note and contains lots of html and random markup
<popey> is there any further information I should give or file a bug?
<rye> popey, the notes from web interface are removed, but if their uuid correspond to the ones that were left locally, then there is a high chance that local ones will be removed as well, unless they are modified..
<popey> i have a backup
<popey> i anticipated that might be the case
<popey> is there any way you guys can "reset" my notes database at the backend?
<popey> I've kinda had enough of my notes being trashed :(
<rye> popey, it is not possible to do by us (we don't have any access to the production environment) but you can do this by yourself, however that will require python-oauth, python-urrlib python httplib modules - see http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<rye> popey, in your case that would be ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method DELETE notes
<popey> awesome, thank you!
<rye> popey, that script just interacts with server-side couchdb directly
<rye> popey, you might also want to remove local copy of couchdb database in your desktopcouch
<popey> where's that located?
<rye> popey, use futon - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py - that script will open futon in your browser
<rye> popey, physically that is a couchdb database in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch
<rye> popey, but do not remove the file - i tried, it did not work properly :)
<popey> heh
 * popey will add this to a tomboy note.. and then sync it :)
<popey> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422673/ :S
<rye> popey, what distributive of ubuntu are you running ?
<popey> stock lucid
<rye> popey, hmmm
<rye> popey, well, if it is not started, then you do not need to remove local copy... is there something in ~/.local/share/desktop-couchd ?
<popey> rye: there is a ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/notes.couch yes
<rye> popey, ok, we now have 2 problems
<popey> oh goody
<rye> popey, is there something returned with ps auxw | grep [c]ouchdb ?
<popey> no
<popey> that might explain why gwibber doesnt start here either
<rye> popey, ok, what does /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service prints ?
<popey> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422680/
<rye> o_O
<popey> couchdb appears to be missing
<popey> (the package)
<popey> and I'm on lovely 3g giving me ~1KB/s so this will take a while :)
<rye> popey, no, you need to have desktopcouch
<popey> ah, ok
<popey> thats installed okay
<rye> popey, couchdb package is a full-fledged systemwide couchdb server
<popey> this is a system that was karmic and was upgraded and has been kept up to date
<rye> popey, could you please try aptitude reinstall couchdb-bin ?
<popey> ok
<popey> wont be for a while though
<elzapp> Why won't syncdaemon continue onto the next file (or even recognize that the file upload is complete) when the file upload is complete? The debug log tells me nothing (Lucid Lynx)
<duanedesign> elzapp: does debug log =  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<elzapp> No, the output of /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<duanedesign> elzapp: might look in - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> as well
<elzapp> It's empty
<elzapp> And if I restart syncdaemon, it starts uploading the same file again
<elzapp> and then when deflated size = bytes written it just sits there
<duanedesign> rye: did you notice that when editing contacts the format is mm-dd-yyyy and that entering dd-mm-yyyy causes an error?
<rye> duanedesign, there is a bug for that, with rather strong arguments...
<duanedesign> heh, ok. That is why i brought it  up. Just doing some triage and came across a new bug report on this
<duanedesign> ill look for the master report to dupe it
<didrocks> rye: hey, got some news? can you relaunch people supporting the metadata (I keep my system still "crashed" on purpose but if it can be fixed in a SRU juste after lucid release, it'll be good)
<rye> didrocks, actually I think that's what can be done - could you please quit syncdaemon with u1sdtool --quit, then archive all the data from ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon and ~/.cache/ubuntuone and put it into a cool dry place
<rye> didrocks, that would at least make it possible to reproduce this issue
<rye> didrocks, let me see what happens if metadata is removed then...
<didrocks> rye: sure, one sec
<didrocks> rye: I should check that I don't have password there first :)
<didrocks> I think gwibber is using gnome keyring
<didrocks> rye: there is no credential stored in the ubutuone metadata?
<rye> didrocks, no, only filenames
<didrocks> ok, cool, pushing that
<rye> didrocks, file names and their properties like size, parent folder, last modification date on the server etc.
<didrocks> rye: I was thinking those info were stored in couchdb… Nothing is stored there for file syncing?
<rye> didrocks, no, metadata is a separate storage completely (and it will be rewritten to be more efficient for maverick)
<didrocks> rye: you can check on people.canonical.com:~didrocks/ubuntuone (not putting on public_html to don't bother everyone there) :)
<didrocks> ok, renamed the folder too, trying to restart
<didrocks> description: doing auth dance
<didrocks> sounds good :)
<didrocks> queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<didrocks> resync in progress so
<rye> didrocks, you mean you renamed Ubuntu One folder ?
<didrocks> rye: the two folder your pointed me to _bak to keep the old copy locally too
<rye> didrocks, while we are on metadata, could you please back up ~/Ubuntu One/ folder as well?
<didrocks> rye: oupss, it's already resynchronizing, so, it won't be accurate now
<rye> didrocks, i wanted to check what happens when metadata is removed first...
<didrocks> rye: that's what I've done. I've removed metadata (renamed ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon_bak and ~/.cache/ubuntuone to ~/.cache/ubuntuone_old), then restarting ubuntu one and sync restarted, wasn't that what you wanted to check?
<rye> didrocks, well, yes, but i wanted to see what happens on the test data :)_
<didrocks> rye: argh, sorry for that :/
<elzapp> Is there an upper limit on filesizes for a single file? Smallers files seems to go fine, but files over 500MB just hangs after completion
<beuno> elzapp, I think the limit is something like 5gb, __lucio__ would know
<beuno> 500mb should be fine
<elzapp> But it closes the connection after each file upload for small files as well.
<elzapp> beuno: I would think so as well, I'm just trying to figure out why file syncronization of the Ubuntu One folder don't work
<elzapp> And after each reconnect, it does a complete server rescan, that takes forever
<elzapp> (or, not actually forever, like the file uploads, but it feels like)
<beuno> elzapp, the servers are oa bit overloaded at the moment
<beuno> we're adding more of them right now, so things should speed up in the next 2-3 days
<elzapp> Okay
<elzapp> So it might be that the big files seems to hang because the server is doing checksums on them and that takes a wile, or something?
<elzapp> But, the constant reconnecting and rescanning would also increase the server load even more, I would think..
<beuno> so, I would expect big files to be fine, but lots of small files to be the problem
<beuno> verterok, do you have any insights?  ^
<elzapp> It seems to be the opposite though..
<elzapp> from here I'm sitting
<elzapp> Hm... could It be that the control-connection dies because of inactivity while the data connection is pushing the big files? (assuming there is one control- and one data-connection)
<rye> elzapp, there is one connection... let me stuff an iso image in Ubuntu One..
<elzapp> How is the UbuntuOne service scaling? Linearily number of servers with the number of users?
<elzapp> Hm... I get these every now and then http://pastebin.com/2GSBVUWy
<beuno> elzapp, yeap, that's due to our high load
<beuno> those are internal timouts
<elzapp> ah
<elzapp> I see.. Then probably the rest is connected as well.. I'll just sit here and hope for better times then ;)
<beuno> elzapp, hopefully it'll be a problem of the past very soon
<elzapp> :)
<beuno> we're working around the clock
<elzapp> And the musicstore is great by the way. But this thing keeps me from getting the files without downloading them manually from the ubuntuone webinterface
<elzapp> How long have these capacity problems lasted?
<elzapp> Because I added these files that I'm having problems with a couple of weeks ago
<didrocks> rye: well, it's still synchronizing and as you can see, I have almost nothing into my account (~30MiB), I guess there is an issue there…
<rye> didrocks, what does u1sdtool --status ?
<didrocks> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422778/ for quite a long time
<didrocks> rye: I see a file synced, folders created
<rye> didrocks, what's in u1sdtool --waiting-meta?
<didrocks> rye: but the biggest file (pdf of 30 MiB) isn't there
<didrocks> "FreeSpaceInquiry"
<didrocks> rye: it's "queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT" now
<rye> didrocks, until all metadata queue is finished, content is not uploaded... however it asks for FreeSpace each time before upload
<rye> didrocks, there is an ongoing work now to make syncdaemon faster, I am going to test that as well to see whether it makes a difference, since it is SLOW now.
<didrocks> rye: well, is it the usual speed of ubuntu one? (approx 2 hours for initial syncing). FYI, I'm downloading an entire iso there in 15 minutes, so not related to my network speed
<didrocks> or the servers are just crowded right now? ;)
<beuno> didrocks, super crowded
<didrocks> beuno: ok, that can explain it as well, thanks for the info :) thanks rye
<rye> beuno, and count me +1, i am uploading an ISO image now :)
<beuno> didrocks, we're adding more servers like crazy
<didrocks> beuno: I guess that with the music store, it'll be needed with lucid new ubuntu one users :)
<beuno> didrocks, yeah, we're having a huge increase in users, which we didn't expect before lucid was released  :)
<didrocks> beuno: maybe a lot of beta testers? It'll be even worse after ;) but that's good news!
<rye> didrocks, and people like our public files :)
<didrocks> rye: beuno: ok, I got it I think. It's loosing the connection: "processing queues" -> "waiting before try connecting again" -> "doing auth dance" and then "doing server rescan" with queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH. So recalculating metadata each time :/
<beuno> didrocks, yeap
<beuno> due to timeouts on our end
<didrocks> yeah, I guessed that with "waiting before try connecting again" :)
<rye> btw, can we make ServerError(500, '') have some kind of info in that ''... hmmm
<bladernr> anyone know what happened to the Ubuntu One icon that used to reside in indicator-applet?  I was hoping it would return after the RC upgrade, but alas, it has not.
<popey> rye: you helped me earlier, and suggested i reinstall couchdb-bin. Well, it errors during install, can't find /etc/couchdb/default.ini
<rye> popey, errors during install?
<popey> yes#
<popey> during reinstall
<rye> something is really broken
<popey> good good
<popey> :)
<popey> should that file exist?
<rye> popey, couchdb-bin: /etc/couchdb/default.ini
<popey> doing a spot of reinstalling/updating
<popey> rye: have cleared my desktop couch problem, and used the script you gave me to delete notes database, and still notes wont sync
<popey> i can copy my notes manually over to an ubuntu machine and sync from there if it helps?
<popey> at least that way I can "ubuntu-bug" it :)
<popey> wheeeee syncing 140 notes over 3g (gprs)
<popey> nom nom nom as lovely verbose xml eats my bandwidth :)
<newton> honk (that felt stupid)
<beuno> hi newton
<beuno> what's up?
<newton> upload speed is painfully slow :(
<beuno> newton, yeah, we're sorry about that. We're adding new servers like crazy to get things back to "super fast"
<newton> e.g. I deleted a file 2hrs ago and it still shows up on the webinterface?
<beuno> newton, it should be fixed in a couple of days, we're deploying new servers to spread the load and scale better
<newton> I don't want to sound cynical, but I really hope that you'll be in time for lucid, because it's predictable that there WILL be a lot of additional load
<beuno> newton, of course, that's what's making us add more servers
<beuno> the number of users increased massively in the last month
<beuno> before we predicted
<beuno> so it caught is a bit off guard
<newton> hm
<beuno> we're preparing for the Lucid launch, as well as getting up to speed with the growth in the last month
<duanedesign> thats good beuno. That there are more users. Not that it caught you off guard :)
<newton> you have to know that I come from Dropbox and my first reaction today was: :(
<beuno> newton, yeah, not the best day to migrate for a great first impression
<beuno> that said, things will be patched up real soon, and it'll be an issue of the past
<beuno> duanedesign, yeah, we're both thrilled and crazy busy  :)
<newton> I really like the "sync this folder"
<newton> I was looking forward to resolve all those pesky symlinks that go into my dropbox ;)
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Hi!  I finally sorted out my TB3 crashing problem and re ran the sync tests, unfortunately i am still getting duplicates.  Do you want the Funambol client logs added to the bug for this attempt?
<vds> PaulGit: please, when did you try?
<PaulGit> vds: TB3 -> U1 was at 19:51:31, U1 -> iPhone 19:54:38
<PaulGit> vds: That's UK time (BST)
<vds> PaulGit: thanks, now that we have better log analysis tool I'll be able to understand more
<PaulGit> vds: Good, do you want the client logs?
<vds> PaulGit: sure
<PaulGit> vds: I will attach to bug shortly. :)
<PaulGit> vds: I got the times wrong, they were GMT so add 1 hour for BST.
<vds> PaulGit: np I just need to know the day
<PaulGit> vds: I have just updated bug #548657 with the logs.  I appreciate that you are buried with work right now, but ping me if you want me to do any further tests! Thanks. :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/548657)
<vds> PaulGit: thank you! :)
<aendruk> So, this is probably a stupid question, but I can't figure out how to start using Ubuntu One in Lucid. Ubuntu One Preferences says "Disconnected" and the "Connect" button under Devices -> LOCAL MACHINE isn't doing anything obvious.
<aendruk> Have I hit a bug or am I just missing something?
<aendruk> (honk)
<rye> aendruk, were you using ubuntuone before lucid release?
<rye> ah, lucid is not yet "released"
<aendruk> Got it. I'll wait then, thanks.
<rye> aendruk, no, no no
<rye> aendruk, were you using ubuntuone on e.g. karmic ?
<rye> aendruk, and what browser are you using?
<aendruk> I wasn't. This is my first time trying it, and I'm using google-chrome-unstable.
<rye> aendruk, ok, so you just started ubuntuone preferences from me menu and it did not open the browser...
<rye> aendruk, could you please check whether you have ubuntuone-login process running ?
<aendruk> It's running.
<rye> aendruk, ok, could you please try killing ubuntuone-login and then clicking connect in ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> something is strange with ubuntuone-login on _certain_ systems which look like don't have something in common...
<aendruk> Ah ha. This time the Connect button opened my browser to an authorization page.
<aendruk> Interesting, though. I tried adding this machine via the web page that opened, got a generic server side error, and the terminal output of ubuntuone-preferences shows ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:Invalid request token
<rye> aendruk, it displayed Internal Server Error with OOPS id?
<aendruk> That's correct.
<rye> thisfred, looks like couchdb misbehaves again ^
<rye> aendruk, do you have that page still opened, what's the oops id?
<aendruk> Hmm. I re-opened ubuntuone-preferences and it is now connected to my account and synchronizing.
<rye> ah
<rye> i see that
<aendruk> Sorry, I didn't catch that id.
<rye> aendruk, don't worry, i get that too now
<aendruk> I'm going to have to take off pretty soon - is there anything else you'd like me to check right now?
<rye> aendruk, ok, sorry for not perfect first experience, we are working to make that better
<aendruk> No worries, I realize I'm using pre release software.
<aendruk> Thanks for the help.
<rye> aendruk, thanks for heads up!
<courtjester> Hi. Doug here. I am still having a problem with downloading from UbuntuOne. When I go to my downloads in UbuntuOne, I see "There was a problem completing the download." Pressing "Try downloading again" does not change the status.
#ubuntuone 2010-04-27
<evon> How do I sync my online ubuntuone folder with the one i have on my computer?
<elzapp> Yay... it seems that my transfer queue is (slowly) decreasing
<duanedesign> mo
<duanedesign> err, morning all :)
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<elzapp> morning
<kermiac> hello rye :)
<rye> kermiac, i am nearly 20 minutes away from running ./oops-fighter.py and it will process all server-side bug reports and mark them as duplicates....
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=fighter
<rye> ubottu, you are not helping, at all
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rye> you are not helping nevertheless
<duanedesign> lol
<kermiac> rye: duanedesign: is there a better workaround for the "STANDOFF state" bug than killing the login & syncdeamon processes?
<rye> kermiac, unfortunately no, it stucks in that state
<kermiac> rye: re oops script - that's awesome :)
<duanedesign> rye and it gets stuck in that state because of a disruption in the connection?
<rye> duanedesign, well, because it did not get the notification that connection broke and it will happen more often now that the servers are crowded which is now being fixed by adding more server and making it super fast. I am waiting to become a victim of a new db layout to see how much fast that is..
<duanedesign> thank you. Just making sure i understand it. :)
<kermiac> should "killall ubuntuone-login && killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon" be enough to temporarily get around the STANDOFF state? I feel like I might be missing another setep - I'm trying to put together another gm-scripts response
<kermiac> s/setep/step
<duanedesign> also i have not had my coffe yet this morning, but this is not something i think i have seen before. bug 533277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533277 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One FATAL ERROR, IndexError: list index out of range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533277
<duanedesign> kermiac: maybe, quit the client ?
<kermiac> duanedesign: hmm... maybe "killall ubuntuone-login && killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon && killall ubuntuone-client-applet" ? This is for karmic where there is an applet
<rye> gm-scripts response... why my gm scripts do not work with lp?..
<kermiac> rye: I'm not sure mate, what's going wrong?
<rye> kermiac, well, the monkey sits in firefox status bar, displays that lp scripts are loaded but they do not have any effect...
<kermiac> rye: I had issues with greasmonkey & karmic... what about using the lp-improvements ff plugin? It's pretty much exactly the same as the greasemonkey scripts. I'm using that on my Karmic box
<rye> hmmm
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<kermiac> rye: then just modify or add any responses as required
<kermiac> not ideal, but it's the workaround I use on my karmic box. Greasemonkey seems to work fine on my lucid machine though
<kermiac> re STANDOFF state, should a reboot get it "unstuck" from the STANDOFF state, or would you need to kill the processes manually if it's stuck?
<kermiac> sorry, just trying to make sure I've got my head around it properly & I haven't reproduced it locally
<kermiac> rye: duanedesign ^^ ?
<duanedesign> i think so. But from what ihave noticed the problem is usually caused by something else that causes it to keep happening
<duanedesign> But i have only worked with a couple people who have had this.
<rye> kermiac, the problem is as follows - connection drops and syncdaemon switches to STANDOFF state waiting for the notification about closed connection to arrive (i.e. to retry), however that notification does not come because it is lost
<kermiac> ah, so that won't really help hehe thanks. I need to investigate the OP's issue further to get to the cause of the problem (i.e. why the connection was lost). Thanks for the explanation - it makes sense now
<rye> kermiac, connection can be lost now due to server overload :(
<kermiac> rye: yes, I've seen that mentioned in here :( is there any way to tell if the connection was lost due to overload?
<kermiac> ah, life calls.... bbs
<rye> kermiac, well, it is more likely connection is lost due to overload if nothing else is specified in the bug report
<rye> perl knowledge interferes with basic python skills...
<rye> grrr
<popey> rye: i managed to get my notes to sync from ubuntu up to u1 in the end, which is great, but windows fails to sync
<duanedesign> hmmm, i cant do a half smilie...
<duanedesign> popey: were you having an issue syncing your notes on Lucid?
<teknico> rye, then you know what to do :-P
<duanedesign> this morning i cant seem to sync. Havent started to look into it yet.
<rye> duanedesign, can't sync couchdb or files?
<duanedesign> Tomboy
<rye> duanedesign, hmm
<rye> popey, you just get server error, right?
<popey> duanedesign: i was but i have fixed it
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423272/
<duanedesign> yeah i got a 404  http://fpaste.org/OOsX/
<rye> 404.. grrrrrrrrrr
<rye> 404 means that token has expired, which is strange because they do not expire
<popey> ah, i just cleared my sync settings and tried to re-set it up. Clicked the connect button and it says "Server not responding. Try again later"
<popey> the url I have in there is https://one.ubuntu.com/notes
<elzapp> Is the musicstore down today?
<elzapp> "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..." when I'm proceeding to checkout
<rye> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> elzapp, does it happen repeatedly, or has it just happened once?
<elzapp> I can only do it once, because when I return it still says the same. However, I've tried on two machines, and it's happened on both
<aquarius> elzapp, we know there's a problem there, but we've never managed to replicate it to debug it. Are you able to spend a little time debugging?
<elzapp> sure
<aquarius> elzapp, ok. Quit Rhythmbox (make sure it's actually quit, not just minimized to the notification area), and then start a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal)
<aquarius> (sorry if you already know this stuff; do say so if you do)
<aquarius> and then start rhythmbox as: rhythmbox -D U1
<aquarius> then try adding the song to your basket again and going to checkout, and tell me if you get the same problem.
<elzapp> Damn. Now it worked.
<rye> ok, starting to auto-duplicate server-side bug reports
<aquarius> elzapp, heh. You see our problem. We can't make it happen on demand, either, which makes it almost impossible to debug :(
<elzapp> I know very well that sort of problems
<elzapp> I'll attempt to do it on the other machine as well
<aquarius> if you manage to get the error while you're running as rhythmbox -D U1, I would very much like to see the terminal output in a pastebin
<elzapp> aquarius: I have one question... does my music purchases use space off my quota?
<elzapp> No dice on the other machine either
<aquarius> yes. However, you can purchase music even if you are up to your quota limit; music purchases themselves avoid the quota.
<aquarius> thanks for attempting to debug; if it happens again in the future, do please try again if you get the chance. I'd really like to nail this bug, I just can't find a way of making it happen.
<elzapp> By the way, it was not in checkout, but when adding a release to the shopping cart
<elzapp> Antother question: can I control the "mountpoint" for syncronized folders?
<elzapp> Say, I have one machine with English language, and one with Norwegian language. On the english machine the music folder is Music, on the norwegian folder it's called "Musikk". Can I make the same folder on U1 syncronize to the correct location on each machine?
<elzapp> Without symlinking Musikk to Music?
<elzapp> aquarius: I think I've spotted another bug in the music store...
<elzapp> Search for "Tron"
<elzapp> err
<aquarius> elzapp, the folder *does* synchronize to the same location on each machine.
<elzapp> I mean, search for "Joker", then select the release "Joker - Tron"
<aquarius> elzapp, the library folder in Rhythmbox is ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/XXX, where XXX is a translation of "Purchased from Ubuntu One" in your language.
<elzapp> aquarius: Yes, I'll explain my question better in a moment
<elzapp> In that release (Joker - Tron) there's two tracks
<elzapp> Tron (Original Mix) and Tron (VIP mix)
<aquarius> elzapp, ok, I can see those two tracks
<elzapp> Then when you buy the release, you'll notice that both is named Joker - Tron in the downloadlist.
<elzapp> And, in the end it seems that only one of them will be downloaded
<aquarius> elzapp, ah, yep; files with the same name is a known bug which is being worked on.
<elzapp> So, now I didn't get the track I actually wanted, since I bought the whole release :/
<aquarius> elzapp, honest truth: it did not occur to me when I built the original download code that an album would have two songs with the same name, hence this bug :( We're working on it, though.
<elzapp> I see
<elzapp> Yes, I would've thought that the mixname also was included in the filename
<aquarius> as would we
<elzapp> joy
<aquarius> but the metadata we get for the track does not include it. It is most vexing.
<elzapp> how about the tracknumber then?
<aquarius> so we're going to work around it, but it's quite fiddly. Sorry that you've been tripped up by this bug
<elzapp> I would've liked to have the tracknumber in the filename anyways
<aquarius> so would the rest of us. The track number isn't in the metadata, though :(
<elzapp> lovely :p
<aquarius> elzapp, welcome to my life ;)
<elzapp> I feel with you... I know very well how it is to integrate against incomplete and crappy API's
<rye> aquarius, can we pre-fetch the song, look at its metadata first (which is in the file itself) and then start operating on the new data... or no tracknumber in e.g. mp3 metadata at all?
<elzapp> Come again when the apps you're developing against is produced by another team in your own company, and since you, beeing a collegue, are not a paying customer, and thus is in the back of the queue to get the bugs fixed
<aquarius> rye, no, not without a complete and total rewrite of *everything*.
<elzapp> do you have *anything* that's unique in the metadata?
<elzapp> I know musicstores like www.beatport.com is prefixing each trackname with a track-id
<aquarius> elzapp, it's not clear -- that's why this bug isn't fixed yet, because I need to be sure that the uniqueness is applicable to every track.
<elzapp> which is that track's ID in the catalogue
<elzapp> ok
<aquarius> Also, I don't want to use the unique thing I do have (track ID) in the filename, because having files called 987654-Tron.mp3 would be really irritating.
<elzapp> heh, yeah, but that's how beatport does itr
<elzapp> -r
<aquarius> What I'll probably do is only use it for duplicates, so you'd get FirstTrack.mp3, DupeTrack (123456).mp3, and DupeTrack (234567).mp3
<Treenaks> that sounds reasonableish
<aquarius> but that's a bit non-trivial to do, because you have to walk over the whole list first to see if you've got any duplicates, and then walk back over it again to allocate names, and you have to be careful that adding (trackid) doesn't make the name too long, and...etc, etc, etc. This is why this is not fixed yet.
<elzapp> yes... I would run my own rename-script on it anyway, and use the id3-tags
<aquarius> I recommend that you don't rename purchased tracks, because if you do that the Music Store thinks that you don't have them any more...
<elzapp> too long filenames?
<aquarius> elzapp, ya. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/567339
<elzapp> aquarius: thanks for the warning
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/567339)
<aquarius> ah, is a private bug.
<elzapp> what would happen when the store thinks I don't have the file anymore?
<aquarius> It'll show it as "You've deleted or moved this file; click to download it again" in My Downloads
<aquarius> so it's not a crisis or anything.
<elzapp> Can I use that to get the other track?
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> sneaky.
<aquarius> I don't think so.
<aquarius> but I'd be interested in what happens if you try :)
<aquarius> (I recommend taking a second copy of the mp3 you've got first, though)
<elzapp> I provoked the problem with the cart again
<elzapp> http://pastebin.com/LuL1yPwS
<aquarius> aha!
<elzapp> there you go, aquarius
<aquarius> rodrigo_, we have a replication of the "libu1 shows the error page when checking out" problem
<aquarius> rodrigo_, http://pastebin.com/LuL1yPwS -- looks like calling the login D-Bus method failed
 * rodrigo_ looks
<aquarius> rodrigo_, what might cause that? how do we fix it?
<aquarius> elzapp, rodrigo_ is the expert on this part :)
<elzapp> I have an idea why this happens :)
<elzapp> Yesterday, when I was debugging a file synchronization problem, I noticed that the client disconnects pretty often from the u1 filestorage
<elzapp> then, each time that happens, it takes the DBus service down and up again
<elzapp> If I then use the store at the same time, it can't access the dbus for syncdaemon
<rodrigo_> well, from that log, dbus calls are failing, yes
<rodrigo_> we don't deal correctly with dbus going down after having started the music store
<rodrigo_> elzapp, if you restart rhythmbox, does it work, right?
<elzapp> rodrigo_: Probably, just a sec
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, can we just follow dbus name change in rb plugin?..
<rye> name owner change
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, we can
<elzapp> I can fonfirm that
<elzapp> confirm even
<elzapp> that it works after restarting rhythmbox
<rodrigo_> elzapp, if you file a bug, I can cook a fix quickly and, maybe, we can ask for an update to the lucid package, although not 100% sure we'll can
<elzapp> I'll file a bug then :)
<elzapp> What parts of the logfile do you need attached?
<elzapp> and where is U1s launchpad? (cuz I'm lazy)
<elzapp> Ok, seems that I guessed right
<aquarius> ubuntu-bug libubuntuone-1.0-1 will file the bug for you
<elzapp> aquarius: according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/544596 a fix is committed for the filename conflict problem ... or?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544596 in ubuntuone-servers "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage" [Critical,Fix committed]
<aquarius> elzapp, the fix is committed but not yet rolled out
<elzapp> Yes
<elzapp> Hm, wait a minute...
<rye> couchdb is down, pinged admins
<elzapp> If you already have a bug on "libu1 shows the error page when checking out", shouldn't I justb attach my data to that one?
<rodrigo_> elzapp, attach the log you pastebin'ed
<elzapp> but I can't seem to find the bug
<rye> couchdb is up
<rodrigo_> elzapp, file a new one, the other one was fixed, and the cause was different
<elzapp> ah
<rodrigo_> elzapp, the new bug is about not working ok with syncdaemon being killed
<aquarius> yeah. There are about six ways that you can get the error page when you check out. This has made tracking down the problems be quite hard
<aquarius> and every time we think we've finally fixed it it turns out there's another reason why it might fail ;)
<elzapp> :)
<Treenaks> aquarius: Time for "Your error id is musicstore-12345"-style errors? :)
<aquarius> Treenaks, I have been thinking about that in some detail for maverick.
<aquarius> At the moment we swallow all errors up into one single error page, which gives you the option to reload because the most common error by miles is "you are not connected to the internet".
<aquarius> But I think we need something a little more detailed, and a Back button as well as reload.
<elzapp> Um... Isn't it possible to attach more than one file when reporting a bug?
<elzapp> there we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone/+bug/570672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 570672 in libubuntuone ""connecting..." page when adding tracks to the basket" [Undecided,New]
<elzapp> aquarius: I renamed the Joker - Tron track.. Nothing has happened yet, though..
<aquarius> elzapp, what happens if you go back to My Downloads?
<elzapp> the my downloads screen still shows 0% downloaded for one of the tracks, and "transferring to ubuntu one" for the other. Just as it did before
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> OK, so renaming a duplicate song doesn't work :(
<aquarius> slightly concerned that you're seeing 0% downloaded for a track which actually is downloaded, mind.
<elzapp> or to be exact "Tron - Joker
<elzapp> Tron
<elzapp> err
<elzapp> or to be exact "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" and "0MB downloaded" respectivelt
<elzapp> No idea which is the one I got and which is the one I didn't get though...
<elzapp> both listings is bad
<elzapp> http://twitpic.com/1iuxlc
<bac> hi verterok -- last week i turned on the debugging like you asked for the syncdaemon.  the sync still has not happened.
<elzapp> bac: turning on debugging won't make the problem go away by itself. It just makes it possible to find out why stuff doesn't work
<bac> elzapp: yes.  i was alerting verterok that the debugging has been in place for a while and there should be plenty of data to look at now.
<bac> elzapp: i just wasn't that verbose.  :)
<elzapp> aha, that makes more sense :)
 * bac passive aggressive this morning
<elzapp> bac: if you do "u1sdtool --current-transfers", does all transfers have bytes written/bytes read equal to deflated size?
<bac> elzapp: no.  it shows 0, 0.  for some reason the syncdaemon is not recognizing there are files that need to be transfered.
<bac> elzapp: verterok and i worked on debugging this issue quite a bit last week.
<elzapp> Is u1sdtool -s saying "connection: With User With Network"?
<verterok> bac: hi
<verterok> bac: refresh my memory, it was an issue with purchased music?
<bac> verterok: yes.  a couple of albums got stuck due to issues on the server you resolved.  now one album has downloaded and the other shows up on the web files list but has not transfered locally.
<bac> verterok: rhythmbox shows "transferring to your U1 storage"" for the affected files, though they are already transfered on the server.
<verterok> bac: and you can download the affected files from the web?
<bac> verterok: haven't tried
<verterok> bac: please try it, and check if the file is "ok"
<bac> verterok: yes, downloaded one file and it is playing now.
<verterok> bac: is there a bug for this?
<verterok> bac: please could you upload full debug logs to pastebin/devpad/chinstrap or to the bug?
<bac> verterok: sure
<bac> verterok: it's at http://people.canonical.com/~bac/syncdaemon.log.gz but looks pretty boring
<verterok> bac: indeed, please: tar -cjf syncdaemon-logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ;)
<facundobatista> bac, sorry if you already told this: which song is "stuck"?
<bac> facundobatista: an entire album -- django reinhardt
<bac> verterok: no, i never filed a bug.
<bac> verterok: http://people.canonical.com/~bac/syncdaemon-logs.tar.bz2
<bac> facundobatista: which is a little ironic...
<facundobatista> verterok, do you know who calls current_status every 5 seconds?
<verterok> facundobatista: no idea
<verterok> bac: ok, nothing interesting in the logs...looks like the files were rotated and now most of the useful info is gone :(
<facundobatista> bac, are you calling SyncDaemon's get current status every 5 seconds somehow?
<bac> facundobatista: no
<rye> verterok, there was a metadata upgrade issue with didrocks - see people.canonical.com:~didrocks/ubuntuone. http://paste.ubuntu.com/420938/
<verterok> rye: yes
<rye> verterok, the location there is full of metadata, so if you are interested - feel free to grab
<verterok> rye: looks like a partially upgraded metadata, e.g: syncdaemon was killed/terminated during metadata upgrade :(
<verterok> rye: there is all the metadata from didrocks machine?
<rye> verterok, hm, he uploaded it as is, w/o archiving...
<CardinalFang> lucio__, hihi!  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/451809   You re-set to Confimed on 25 Jan.  Is that true?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 451809 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch applications throw 401 error" [High,Confirmed]
<verterok> rye: ok, I'll check, thanks
<rye> verterok, thanks!
<lucio__> CardinalFang, i really cant tell now.
<lucio__> CardinalFang, it really looks like i did change to confirmed, but i did not comment (-1 on me)
<CardinalFang> lucio__, do you mind terribly if I set it Incomplete?
<lucio__> CardinalFang, not at all. i can re test if you tell me how
<CardinalFang> lucio__, Well, if you use a desktop-couch--using app, and it crashes, then you have tested.  Gwibber is a good test.
<lucio__> im not touching gwibber, sorry, any other candidates?
<rye> i got my own "server" couchdb...
<rye> now i need to make it timeout
<facundobatista> bac, the logs are rotated and we lost the info because of this: #570724
<facundobatista> bac, please, restart the syncdaemon, so, it will start again, let it go to IDLE, and we can check those logs
<facundobatista> bac, and avoid staying in the Downloads page of Rhythmbox, to avoid that bug
<CardinalFang> lucio__, Hah.  'ps x |grep desktopcouc[h]' and if service isn't running , then just run  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service from the terminal.
<bac> facundobatista: ok
<facundobatista> bac, thanks
<lucio__> CardinalFang, hitting "We seem to be running already, or can't publish our zeroconf advert." now. my isp has a .local domain
<verterok> CardinalFang, lucio: I filed a similar bug regarding desktopcouch-pair or a related app
<rye> bug #506601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506601 in ubuntuone-client "Pairing and replication does not work if Avahi is down (dup-of: 504282)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504282 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch should not require Avahi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504282
<rye> lucio__, are you running a linux router?
<verterok> rye: bug #564068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564068 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-pair crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564068
<verterok> :)
<lucio__> rye, yes. i was hpoing somehow i could come across the knowledge i imagine you are about to share with me.
<rye> lucio__, if you are running dnsmasq then you can make local to be really local -     --local=/domain/                Never forward queries to specified domains.
<rye> I have --local=/local/ in the config, or option 'local' '/local/' in config 'dnsmasq' in OpenWRT config
<rye> heeeey, my blogspot template removed blogspot thingie on top...
<lucio__> rye, cool, added the --local thing into the text box, dc wont start with the same message, maybe stuff needs to be rebooted
<bac> facundobatista, verterok: http://people.canonical.com/~bac/syncdaemon.log
<rye> lucio__, dnsmasq needs to be restarted, right
<lucio__> rye, tomato said it was restarting, but that did not help, ill try rebooting everything later today
<rye> lucio__, it should read --local=/local/ for it to work
<lucio__> it does
<lucio__> rye: i dont have dns in my local network anymore :) i need to run, ill play with this later
<CardinalFang> lucio__, thanks.
<rye> if --local is supported in your dnsmasql config...
<rye> s/config/release/
<greg-g> quick (stupid) question: In lucid, does the UbuntuOne client create an indicator applet or similar so I can A) visualy see the status and B) start/stop U1?
<greg-g> (iow: I don't have one, but this FAQ refers to one: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778 or at least something like it in step 10)
<duanedesign> greg-g: in Lucid the applet has been replaced by Ubuntu One Preferences. Found in the Me Menu or System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<greg-g> duanedesign: ah, gotcha.
<verterok> bac: hi, I'm working on a script to dump the metadata of your syncdaemon in order to diagnose what might be the problem
<greg-g> duanedesign: thanks.
<rye> We'll be down for a little over an hour starting at 1700 UTC today (http://bit.ly/9k343s) to improve your sync performance
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | Planned outage: 1700 UTC April 27 2010 ( http://bit.ly/9k343s ) | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient | Ping beuno for phone contacts syncing
<rye> hm, timezone.. hm
<verterok> bac: here is the script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/423403/
<verterok> bac: save it as dump_metadata.py and run: python dump_metadata.py ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon > syncdaemon-md.dump
<bac> verterok: will do
<mandel> ping teknico
<teknico> mandel, pong
<mandel> teknico, what is the "extended_address" field for?
<mandel> teknico, cause you updated the wiki, right?
<teknico> mandel, yes, I did
<facundobatista> bac, thanks, verterok will work with you to ask for more data, and we'll analyze it together later
<bac> thanks facundobatista
<teknico> mandel, it's for whatever address information does not fit on the first address line
<teknico> mandel, the changes comes from this discussion: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-users/msg00555.html
<verterok> facundobatista: I missed to add UDF support to the script :/ working on it ATM
<facundobatista> verterok, ok
<teknico> mandel, does that change create problems to you (or who knows, maybe new opportunities ;-) )?
<mandel> teknico, no problem at all, I'm very open to this changes
<mandel> teknico, I'll just update my code
<teknico> mandel, that's good, however we'll have to track them more closely, we're going to have more and more user data impacted
<mandel> teknico, I was thinking about that kind of things lately, but I think is better to talk about it in UDS. application_annotations would have been a good way to solve it, but since there is no many other desktopapp working with the data is not a problem
<mandel> teknico, right now I'm focused on releasing a mono(thinking about tagging photos in f-spot with U1 contacts) lib to access desktopcouch to enable more apps so I'm on stand by right now in the address book
<teknico> mandel, I see
<teknico> mandel, application_annotations is useful to keep each app data from interfering with each other
<teknico> mandel, but it's not going to prevent having to change the common part of the contacts definition, once in a while
<mandel> teknico, indeed, but in this case I think that something with a name2 is an app extra data. But evo is the big guy here, so the rest can adapt
<autarch> tracks from the u1 music store are transferring very slowly, and I was referred to this channel for help
<autarch> the tracks are _finally_ starting to come through now
<autarch> but it is very slow
<autarch> anything I can investigate?
<rye> autarch, we are now working to improve the filesyncing speed , there will be a service outage starting from 1700 UTC that will speed things up
<autarch> so nothing I can do locally?
<rye> well, the service outage is required to reconfigure the syncing service
<autarch> sounds good
<jay-tmt-2> I was having trouble with Ubuntu One file syncing, so I deleted a bunch of the files that were in my ~/Ubuntu\ One folder.  Now, in the web interface, those files are are all listed in gray text with the status "Uploading."  How can I remove them?
<rye> jay-tmt-2, currently filesync is extremely slow, so the changes you have made (i.e. removed the files) might not be picked up by the server, there is an ongoing work to make the service faster so i'd suggest to wait for 3 hours (the reconfiguration should happen at 1700 UTC) before trying to recover the state
<jay-tmt-2> Thanks rye; this has been going on for almost a week though.  Has filesync been slow for that long?
<rye> jay-tmt-2, i'd rather say it was in this state during last month
<jay-tmt-2> Ok, thanks again.  I'll just wait it out.  Also, how can I tell which of the several registered computers I'm currently working at?
<easter_egg> I need some help with ubuntu one and evolution
<easter_egg> I been install the evolution-couchdb
<easter_egg> but
<easter_egg> when I open evolution
<easter_egg> none dialog appears
<easter_egg> and
<rodrigo_> none dialog appears?
<easter_egg> rodrigo_, none
<easter_egg> and
<easter_egg> I can add
<easter_egg> in the contacts place
<easter_egg> but Ubuntu One contacts appears empty
<rodrigo_> appear empty where?
<easter_egg> an this isn't empty
<easter_egg> something like this should be happen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<easter_egg> but none to to Allow access appears
<easter_egg> and when I try to add Ubuntu One in contacts place of evolution, it appears inoperative
<easter_egg> rodrigo_,  explained better?
<rodrigo_> no, sorry, still don't understand what the problem is
<easter_egg> rodrigo_, whell
<rodrigo_> you shouldn't be adding Ubuntu One in contacts place, it's done automatically
<rodrigo_> don't you already have a 'Ubuntu One' addressbook on the evolution left tree?
<easter_egg> robtaylor, no... I don't have
<easter_egg> I need to install the evolution-couchdb
<rodrigo_> yes, you need to, have you restarted evolution after doing so?
<easter_egg> and its suppose to do all automatically
<easter_egg> yes.. I restartated
<rodrigo_> run on a terminal -> evolution --force-shutdown and restart evolution again
<easter_egg> ohh! XD
<easter_egg> its work ;P
<easter_egg> the evolution-data-server and the evolution-alarm-notify were still connected.
<easter_egg> rodrigo_, thanks and sorry by the stupid mistake xD
<rodrigo_> yeah. np, if running,. it doesn't get the new backends
<easter_egg> yes, that's correct
<easter_egg> :)
<milanbv> hi! is it a known bug that the "More" link for files doesn't unroll (on the website)?
<jay-tmt-2> milanbv: the server is undergoing some maintenance right now.  Check here for updates: http://identi.ca/ubuntuone
<milanbv> OK, thanks
<jay-tmt-2> No problem :)
<milanbv> though I think it was also failing, but differently, a few days ago
<jay-tmt-2> Hopefully whatever caused it to fail then will be addressed by this update.
<milanbv> cool
<milanbv> U1 is starting to be very nice, just need to fix a few annoying bugs (non-ASCII filenames...) :-)
<rye> jay-tmt-2, milanbv the "More" links were disabled deliberately for the time being
<rye> milanbv, as per failing in a different way - that's interesting
<milanbv> let's see
<rye> milanbv, non-ascii filenames are not supported, i.e. they will not be uploaded and the warning will be issued to the log
<rye> milanbv, erm
<milanbv> yeah, but that's pretty annoying for a LTS
<rye> milanbv, no, non-utf8 filenames are not supported
<milanbv> you guys are only English speakers, aren't you? ;-)
<rye> milanbv, could you please describe what exactly is "not supported" regarding non-ascii
<milanbv> I don't mean non-UTF8, I really mean non-ASCII
<milanbv> cf. bug 557160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557160 in ubuntuone-client "Can't sync folders with non-ASCII names (valid UTF-8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557160
<rye> what?
 * rye subscribes
<milanbv> not really confirmed, though
<milanbv> I've not been able to find somebody who would explain the trace
<rye> :-/
<rye> milanbv, well, i found a related UDF error (thanks!), but as per e.g. cyrullic folders sync - that works for sure
<rye> milanbv, will file it once the servers are brought up
<rye> milanbv, ah, that's _about_ UDF
<rye> milanbv, i believe this is easy to fix and will most likely go to SRU - stable release update. Adding this to my todo list (i am not really a developer, but i occasionally patch things that do not work)...
<milanbv> rye: cool, thanks!
<milanbv> that will really help
<milanbv> (for now, I have renamed the dir to be ASCII, and I'm using a symlink for my work)
<rye> there is a "# XXX Unicode boundary?" comment there...
<milanbv> people should really avoid leaving those comments ;-)
<rye> milanbv, no, there is an util that searches for such types of comments. If everything is great, this is one line change, but need servers back up to test. Stay tuned. I am assigning this bug to myself since I am extremely interested in having full non-latin1 support
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | Files sync service in under maintenance at the moment - http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient | Ping beuno for phone contacts syncing
<Moe> Hey guys
<Moe> I'm having trouble running the Ubuntu One Preferences on Xubuntu Lucid (updated a few minutes ago)
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938154
<Moe> Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated
<Moe> Oh, uhm
<Moe> honk ?
 * Moe chuckles
<rye> Moe, hi
<Moe> Hey
<Moe> Guess honking on IRC does help at times
<rye> Moe, currently file sync is under maintenance so it won't work, but your traceback is weird
<Moe> rye: I know, I couldn't figure it out as well
<Moe> My Python isn't exactly prime (I'm more of a C/perl type of guy)
<Moe> But I couldn't find anything about it in Launchpad or the wiki
<rye> Moe, could you please pastebin your /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<Moe> So I stopped by to ask for help
<dobey> looks like it's not finding your config file
<Moe> Sure, sec
<dobey> the former is probably not there
<joshuahoover> Moe: do you have a ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file?
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938171 < /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938173 < .config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Moe> joshuahoover: They're both present
<dobey> Moe: apt-get remove python-ubuntuone-client, rm both those files, and then apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<joshuahoover> Moe: try adding this to the syncdaemon.conf file
<joshuahoover> [__main__]
<joshuahoover> log_level = DEBUG
<dobey> joshuahoover: no
<dobey> joshuahoover: there is a LOT missing
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> do what i said instead :)
<Moe> On it
<joshuahoover> Moe: yeah, do what dobey tells you to do ;)
 * Moe obeys
<dobey> since it looks like the one in /etc/ got overwritten with the wrong data
<dobey> and was probably therefore not replaced on update
<dobey> Moe: if after that, it still doens't work, please file a bug
<dobey> i have to go get away from the computer now. later :)
<Moe> Sec, reinstalling
<Moe> I suppose there's no ETA on the current maintenance, right?
<dobey> it shouldn't be long
<Moe> Ok
<Moe> Alright, it finished reinstalling
<Moe> However, now there are no configuration files whatsoever
<Moe> So I have to run anything besides ubuntuone-preferences first?
<dobey> no
<Moe> That's a shame really then ..
<Moe> The error message stayed exactly the same
<dobey> really?
<Moe> Do note I'm running this on Xubuntu .. not on a "regular" installation
<dobey> and what is in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf now?
<Moe> If that makes for any difference
<Moe> Nothing, it's gone
<Moe> (You told me to remove it earlier)
<dobey> what files are in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/ ?
<Moe> (And it hasn't come back since)
<rye> dobey, residual config, removed config do not reappear
<Moe> Nothing but a single directory
<dobey> rye: huh?
<rye> Moe, try apt-get --purge remove python-ubuntuone-client now
<rye> Moe, and reinstall it
<Moe> Okay!
<dobey> oh, right --purge might do better i guess
<dobey> that seems like a bug in dpkg
<dobey> if the file doesn't exist, it should put it there
<rye> dobey, no, if config is removed then dpkg honors that - it was not it who removed the file
<rye> dobey, it was the mighty root
<Moe> Okay, running
<Moe> (The reinstall)
<dobey> i don't understand what you just said
<dobey> but anyway, i have to go :)
<Moe> hehe
<Moe> Yeah, I'm sorry
<Moe> Okay, now I have all the necessary files as it seems
<Moe> Drat!
<Moe> ubuntuone-preferences still tanks
<Moe> Makes me a sad panda
<rye> Moe, ok, now we just need to wait until maintenance is done... and it is waaay night here...
<rye> Moe, hm
<rye> Moe, what's apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<Moe> I do have a syncdaemon.conf in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/ now
<Moe> But none in .config/ubuntuone
<Moe> Sec
<rye> Moe, .config/ubuntuone are created by preferences
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938191
<Moe> That's the output you just requested
<Moe> Sorry for the German
<rye> Moe, apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client ?
<rye> Moe, and could you please re-paste  /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf now?
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938196 < output
<Moe> Configuration coming
<Moe> http://pastie.org/938198 < syncdaemon.conf
<rye> Moe, is there anything ubuntuone-related running - ps auxw | grep [u]buntuone
<Moe> Checking
<Moe> moe       1651  0.2  3.8  40284 19408 ?        SLl  Apr27   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Moe> Uh
<Moe> Suppose that could be the bummer, right?
<rye> Moe, it can be though i not yet understand why
<rye> could you please kill it?
<Moe> Did so via u1sdtool -q
<Moe> Still no go on ubuntuone-preferences :(
<rye> what does ubuntuone-preference respond with?
<Moe> The exact same error as before
<Moe> Shall I paste it again?
<Moe> It does look pretty much the same
<rye> Moe, i am a bit more puzzled now
<rye> Moe, are you sure that's the same machine?
<Moe> Don't look at me .. I'm probably you-puzzled + 1
<Moe> Absolutely
<rye> Moe, could you please try killing syncdaemon completely , w/o u1sdtool
<Moe> Uhm sure .. but there is no daemon running according to ps aux
 * Moe checks to make sure
<rye> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 801, in files_check_toggled
<rye>     self.__music_check_toggled(self.music_check)
<rye> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute '_UbuntuOneDialog__music_check_toggled'
<rye> wow
<Moe> Okay, scratch my earlier assumption .. there actually way one daemon still running
<Moe> *was
<Moe> However, ubuntuone-preferences still isn't a go
<Moe> rye: I don't suppose your wow is related to my issue (just making sure)?
<rye> Moe, no, it is something different that actually makes [ ]  File sync checkbox a bit bad...
<Moe> Ok
<rye> Moe, so you run ubuntuone-preferences and it fails again?
<Moe> Let me cycle that machine
<Moe> Yes, indeed
<rye> but howw???
<Moe> Waiting for the boot process to settle
<Moe> Alright, it's up again
<Moe> Arg, no go
<Moe> Just a quick check .. I'm running Python 2.6
<Moe> It's supposed to work with that, right?
<rye> Moe, python -c 'import xdg.BaseDirectory; print xdg.BaseDirectory.xdg_config_dirs'
<rye> Moe, what does that ^ print?
<Moe> moe@moe-laptop:~$ python -c 'import xdg.BaseDirectory; print xdg.BaseDirectory.xdg_config_dirs'
<Moe> ['/home/moe/.config', '/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu']
<rye> Moe, aaaha!
<Moe> Ow!
<rye> Moe, it does not read the config because it does not have to read that
<rye> why?
<Moe> The ubuntuone directory is missing
<rye> ['/home/rtg/.config', '/etc/xdg/xdg-gnome', '/etc/xdg']
<rye> that's what I have
<Moe> I see
<rye> ok, at least this is now not that scary
<Moe> Indeed
<Moe> I wonder why I'm missing the /etc/xdg part
<rye> Moe, echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<Moe> Just this: /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu
 * ajmitch wonders why xubuntu has to be different there
<Moe> Somehow it dawns on me this might be a Xubuntu error
 * Moe wonders along with ajmitch 
<rye> # readd default if was empty
<rye>   if [ -z "$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" ]; then
<rye>     XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=$DEFAULT_XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<rye>   fi
<rye>   export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=${DEFAULT_XDG_CONFIG_DIRS}/xdg-${GDMSESSION}:$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<rye> whatever
<rye> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg_path-on-session
<rye> something is broken
<Moe> hm, yeah
<rye> Moe, ok, quick solution is to have export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg:$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS somewhere before preferences/syncdaemon startup
<rye> but i will look into this tomorrow, addint TODO item
<Moe> Awesome, thank you
<rye> Moe, what's your lp username, so that I could subscribe you to the bug report?
 * rye will d/l xubuntu and see what's wrong...
<Moe> Given that syncing isn't working right now I might as well wait for you to fix it
<Moe> rye: moe@xfce.org is my launchpad login
<Moe> mheiber should be the right user credentials
<rye> Moe, ok, found you
<Moe> Brilliant
<rye> ok, so far i am disconnecting since it is 01:38 here
<Moe> So I actually hit a bug
<rye> Moe, yes, but with xubuntu, not ubuntuone
<Moe> Right, thank you so much for your help and consideration
<Moe> nod
<Moe> Sleep well
<rye> so good night all!
<Bookman> My ubuntuone is still not syncing on my 10.04 or 9.10 machines....not sure what is wrong.  Do I have to start it up manually every login?
<Bookman> Oh, I guess it is down.
#ubuntuone 2010-04-28
 * Moe points at the topic
<jdobrien> Book our system is down
<jdobrien> is there anyone here called ribee?
<duanedesign> does anyone have any input concerning this error.  ubuntuone-preferences - ERROR - DesktopCouch replication API not found
<CreativeChemist> so I just signed up for ubuntuone and synced it to my machine but for some reason it refusses to connect
<CreativeChemist> is it STILL under maintenance?
<duanedesign> CreativeChemist: i think it might be
<CreativeChemist> dang nabbit
<CreativeChemist> well if it works as described (whenever the heck maintenance is done) I shall be impressed
<Chipaca> we're back
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: duanedesign: we're back!
<Chipaca> and the awesome has returned
<Chipaca> aw, man, what was it I had to do to change this topic?
<Chipaca> ladies and gentlement, the man of the moment, mr storage sharding in person, jdobrien!
<jdobrien> shhh ....he's sleeping
<Chipaca> oops, sorry
<Chipaca> buy him a beer keg when he comes up from his exhausted coma
<CreativeChemist> synchronizing in process
<CreativeChemist> wow
<CreativeChemist> YAY
<CreativeChemist> first time I've done this :)
<Chipaca> now is a good time for it to be your first time :)
<CreativeChemist> I just played around with stellarium for the first time.... beautiful
<CreativeChemist> soo much info
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: very true!
<CreativeChemist> why now?
<pfibiger> CreativeChemist: we just ended a downtime period where we made some significant architectural and hardware changes that should result in better performance for users
<CreativeChemist> hmm cool :)
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<CreativeChemist> pfibiger,  you work on the project?
<beuno> CreativeChemist, he's the operations manager
<beuno> brave man
<CreativeChemist> very brave
<CreativeChemist> lets see how long my first synch takes
<CreativeChemist> how long should a synch take? Tis less then 100 mb
<blistov> 10.04 daily (today)  how do i actually connect ubuntuone now?
<blistov> There doesn't seem to be any option in ubuntuone-prefs
<CreativeChemist> under devices I believe
<Chipaca> blistov: it should be connecting automatically on startup, if you have done the oauth dance
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: please tell us how long it takes :)
<blistov> where oauth/
<CreativeChemist> Chipaca,  I shall announce it to world when its finally done
<blistov> Chipaca, whats the oauth dance :) ?
<blistov> doesn't automatically connect at startup.
<blistov> 3 new 10.04 installs today.
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: you can watch the progress of the current file with u1sdtool --current-transfers, and of the queue with --waiting-content
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: (on a terminal)
<Chipaca> blistov: well, the first time you start ubuntuone-preferences (or click on 'ubuntu one' in the me menu) you should be taken to a website to log in to the service
<blistov> Chipaca, yup.  I logged in and it did nothing.
<CreativeChemist> Chipaca,  current uploads 0
<CreativeChemist> uh oh
<Chipaca> blistov: heh, I think we have a bug where it doesnt' start syncing the first time
<blistov> :)
<blistov> woot.
<Chipaca> blistov: you can either log out and back in, or do u1sdtool -c
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<joshuahoover> blistov: you'll need to make sure you click on the "Devices" tab and then click the connect button there
<joshuahoover> blistov: we just added some new setup instructions that better explain the process, would love to know if it makes any sense :) https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<Chipaca> or that, the first time :)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: thanks
<CreativeChemist> Chipaca,  http://shorttext.com/km1jnw4iri
<joshuahoover> blistov: and, yes, we're going to make it so you don't have to click the connect button after setting things up
<duanedesign> you guys burning the midnight oil tonight :)
<blistov> Hrm... hitting connect doesn't do anything either.
<CreativeChemist> Chipaca,  I just hit disconnect then hit connect again... ermmm, its no longer connecting
<blistov> I get the feeling if it screws up on the first try, you no longer get directed to the sso.
<blistov> Where does u1 keep its config/cache?
<blistov> brb
<duanedesign> there has been a weird bug that affects people on Lucid when trying to add computer to U1
<Chipaca> I think I should go to sleep
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login    then open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu and you should be prompted to add computer
<Chipaca> CreativeChemist: good luck with that! sorry I can't be much more help right now
<duanedesign> blistov: sounds like that may be what is happening to you.
<blistov> how can I reset all my u1 settings?
<blistov> so how do I know now when ubuntuone is in sync?  the icon has a big green check on it, and no other signs of movement, but its not synced.
<blistov> honk
<blistov> hrm.. now its synced, but there's no status anywhere.  how do we know now  if u1 is synced?  (i want the icon back)
<duanedesign> blistov: hello
<duanedesign> blistov: are you using Karmic
<duanedesign> i am not sure if Karmmic has it, but the newer versions of U1 have some options in u1sdtool
<duanedesign> like u1sdtool --waiting-content . You can check available options with: man u1sdtool
<elzapp> duanedesign: karmic has --current-transfers but none of the --waiting* options
<elzapp> but if the last line of u1sdtool -s says IDLE, it *should* be synced
<duanedesign> elzapp: does Karmic have the -s option for u1sdtool
<elzapp> I believe so, one moment, I'll check
<duanedesign> for some reason i thought it did not
<elzapp> Nah... it doesn't
<duanedesign> here is the dbus command to get the same info on Karmic
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<elzapp> Now I remember that I made my own u1status script using python and dbus
<elzapp> yeah
<duanedesign> elzapp: at one point rye made a script that outputs the current_status to notifications.
<elzapp> yep, that was what I did as well... if you by notifications mean org.freedesktop.Notifications
<elzapp> I got started working on the signals from syncdaemon as well, but never finished that
<elzapp> By the way, why is there no status applet for u1 in lucid?
<duanedesign> elzapp: here is the script. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/U1/syncdaemon-monitor.py
<duanedesign> elzapp: there is a lot of debate on the  getting rid of the applet
<elzapp> Nice, he uses the signals :)
<elzapp> Thanks
<elzapp> I can see why it's removed in the default setup, but I really think you should be able to enable it
<duanedesign> elzapp: I am running that script. It looks like it might need to be updated a little
<duanedesign> a couple of info fields dont seem to be showing up
<elzapp> which ones are you missing?
<duanedesign> when i hit disconnect and its in 'Waiting' State only the description shows
<duanedesign> im trying to get it to show me a few different states
<duanedesign> is_error and is_online dont seem to be showing
<elzapp> If they're false they'll display as empty
<duanedesign> maybe False prints nothing?
<duanedesign> aha :)
<elzapp> and in waiting I guess it should be false
<duanedesign> thanks. yep
<elzapp> http://elzapp.com/~base/syncdaemon-monitor.py should display it "correctly"
<duanedesign> elzapp: nice! thank you.
<elzapp> I love python
<duanedesign> me too
<elzapp> all that was needed was to add "or 'false'" to the parameter
<elzapp> for the variable interpolation
<duanedesign> i have been working on a 'package sync' application that uses U1 and CouchDB to sync your package list
<elzapp> interesting
<elzapp> By the way, thumbs up to rye for readable code :)
<elzapp> duanedesign: does syncdaemon reconnect between each transfer for you too?
<duanedesign> between each file?
<elzapp> yes
<duanedesign> elzapp: that is strange
<duanedesign> did you file a bug on this? I think i might of saw it. Or one on the same topic
<elzapp>  discussed this with someone on monday, they thought it was caused by the overloaded servers, but now... that problen should be solved, so this is something else
<elzapp> so, I haven't filed a bug on it yet
<elzapp> Now I'm extending rye's script to get a bit more info on what actually happens
<elzapp> It doesn't seem to be related to the transfers, because it also does it in the middle of transfers
<elzapp> duanedesign: when rye's script says "uploaded file", it means "started upload of file"
<elzapp> Someone asked yesterday what was calling current_status and current_downloads every five seconds... That would probably be Rhythmbox
<Moe> good morning everyone
 * Moe decided to lurk around until rye arrives
<duanedesign> morning Moe
<Moe> Hello there
<elzapp> Is this still caused by overloaded servers or is it something else? http://elzapp.com/~base/u1reconnects.txt
<elzapp> Here is a better log: http://pastebin.com/Ps8hSQjH
<elzapp> I've hilighted some parts I think is relevant
<rye> elzapp, my sd is now doing server rescan and i will see whether it gets disconnected on upload. But the sync remained rather slow
<rye> hmmm
<elzapp> Morning rye
<rye> elzapp, good morning!
<Moe> Hey rye
<rye> Moe, hi, i am d/l'ing xubuntu iso now :)
<Moe> rye: I got the root cause of the problem .. Xubuntu is setting a custom XDG_CONFIG_DIRS in /usr/share/xubuntu/xsession.sh
<Moe> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/annotate/head:/usr/share/xubuntu/session.sh
<Moe> Which overwrites anything done to that variable
<rye> why?..
<Moe> No idea .. I talked to Lionel already
<rye> that should break a lot of apps if they followed xdg standard...
<Moe> He answered back yet
<Moe> *hasn't
<Moe> rye: Modified the session.sh now with some bash checking ..
<Moe> rye: http://pastie.org/938817
<Moe> Now ubuntuone-preferences works again
<Moe> Though, really, session.sh shouldn't mess with those variables at all
<Moe> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set by 60xdg_path-on-session .. XDG_DATA_DIRS is set inside startxfce4
<elzapp> rye: Do you think the log I pasted will be enough to debug the problem if I report it in lp?
<rye> elzapp, based on the server-side logs it keep loosing connection... i believe you can create the bug report with client-side logs and I will add some server-side info
<elzapp> Ok
<elzapp> Where should I report it?
<Moe> rye: FYI, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/571133
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571133 in xubuntu-default-settings "session.sh should not set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/XDG_DATA_DIRS" [Undecided,New]
<rye> elzapp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<Moe> Ow, sorry, I didn't know there'd be an announcement
<elzapp> thx, rye
<rye> Moe, ubottu is our friendly bot :)
<Moe> Figures :)
<elzapp> There, rye : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571142
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/571142)
<elzapp> meh, ubottu, wrong project :p
<rye> elzapp, ubottu responds with such helpful message on private bug reports
<elzapp> Yep I just wasn't aware that it was private. Now it's public... make it private again if it's necessary to keep your server logs private
<Moe> alright, the deed is done
<Moe> rye: Hope this gets resolved soon
<Moe> bye
<psypher246> hello al, anyone here?
<rye> psypher246, yep
<psypher246> hey rye, i have now upgraded to lucid and decided i just can't suffer the 2 days sync issue anymore so i have deltede everything everywhere and am starting from scratch and already nothing will sycn, pls assist if u can
<rye> psypher246, i am waiting for the server side guys to appear online - the sync currently is extremely bad
<psypher246> oh so there arte issue right now?
<psypher246> right now i cannot even connect my pc
<rye> psypher246, yes, the syncdaemon drops connection before it can do anything
<psypher246> yup
<psypher246> ok so i must try again tomorrow
<rye> psypher246, i can't give any official information regarding this but IMHO something is wrong with syndaemon <-> file storage . web ui works super fast
<psypher246> ok, re the web ui, i have a suggestion, is launchpad the best place to make it?
<elzapp> I've managed to sync ruffly 100 files in 4 days (about 300mb)
<psypher246> rye: the web ui requires some kind of visual notification when you click remove you have no idea if it's actually removing anything, took up to 5 minutes of clicking around to show the folder is now deleted
<rye> psypher246, hmmm
<rye> psypher246, are you talking about the new files ui w/o trees ?
<psypher246> rye: a nice little progress bar would be great
<psypher246> rye: no
<psypher246> rye: i had my 2gb home folder there
<psypher246> removed it
<psypher246> yet it still stays there
<psypher246> try remove again, still looks like it's there
<rye> psypher246, you removed it via the web ui, right?
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> just some indication that the files are being removed would be great, especially with big folders
<rye> psypher246, ok, i see what you mean - once 'delete' request is issued there is no notification on what is currently happening
<psypher246> rye: yes
<rye> psypher246, ok, this is definitely a subject for a bug report...
<psypher246> oh ok, will log one then :)
<psypher246> shame u guys must be busting hump to get stuff ready for tomorrow?
<rye> psypher246, well, the web site is all new and shiny
<psypher246> rye: ye i see
<rye> psypher246, ok, now just waiting for the developers to appear... This interruption of the service will bring karmic client completely down (due to state errors) and Lucid ones will be pretty happy to reconnect...
 * rye is waiting...
<psypher246> rye: ok will retry
<Bookman> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and my Ubuntuone does not seem to be syncing anymore.  Do I have to manually start it up every session?
<duanedesign> Bookman: which version are you running? 'apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client'
<Bookman> duanedesign, Installed: 1.1.3+r409-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic
<duanedesign> Bookman: files you place in your U1 folder are not syncing? This just started happening, meaning it worked before?
<Bookman> Yes, it used to work.
<duanedesign> Bookman: is Ubuntu One 'Connected' right now?
<duanedesign> Bookman: what does 'u1sdtool -s' say?
<Bookman> connection: Not User With Network
<Bookman> description: ready to connect
<Bookman> is_connected: False
<beuno> Bookman, try u1sdtool -c
<Bookman> Ok, now -s gives:
<Bookman> State: AUTHENTICATE
<Bookman> connection: With User With Network
<Bookman> description: doing auth dance
<Bookman> is_connected: True
<Bookman> Seems to be connected and working now.  Do I have to start it that way each session?
<beuno> no, I think it should auto-connect
<Bookman> I'm still getting this though:
<Bookman> is_online: False
<beuno> Bookman, right, it takes a local and server rescan to be online
<Bookman> Ah, got you.  It is doing that now.
<Bookman> Thanks.
<jay-tmt-2> I have 54 files in my web interface that are grayed-out and have a status of "uploading."  Several months ago I deleted these files from the folder that once contained them, yet Ubuntu One is still 'waiting' for them.  What can I do about this?
<beuno> jay-tmt-2, nothing for now. They will be cleaned up in our servers soon and should never happen again
<beuno> jdobrien and Chipaca know more about this
<jdobrien> jay-tmt-2, we're going to clean those out
<jay-tmt-2> Great, thanks beuno
<jay-tmt-2> Thanks jdobrien
<Chipaca> jay-tmt-2: the only downside to you personally is that you can't upload a file called like that until we clean up
<jdobrien> Chipaca, why not?
<jdobrien> Chipaca, oh..I see
<jdobrien> hmm
<Chipaca> jdobrien: or are we no longer honoring upload reservations at all?
<jdobrien> Chipaca, Im not familair with upload reservations
<jdobrien> Chipaca, we create an uploadjob in the api server for the file
<jdobrien> Chipaca, when it's done, the upload job 'commits' the content to the file
<jdobrien> Chipaca, which basically means it creates a contentblob and assigns it to the file
<Chipaca> jdobrien: can you do two upload jobs for the same filename at the same time?
<jdobrien> Chipaca, we have a bug for that :)
<jdobrien> Chipaca, oh same filename
 * jdobrien checks
<Chipaca> I mean full path
<jdobrien> yes
<jdobrien> same volume same directory same name
<Chipaca> before, you'd create an upload reservation, and that would lock the full path
<Chipaca> on success, you'd push the file
<Chipaca> that was made better, and so we no longer get stale files such as jay-tmt-2's
<jdobrien> Chipaca, 'was made better'?
<Chipaca> but I thought the basic "you can't upload if there is a no-content file" still exists
<Chipaca> jdobrien: I'm a manager, what do I know? some magic ju ju programmering stuff
<jdobrien> Chipaca, you know more than me
 * Chipaca goes back to mannagering
<jdobrien> you can't whip out the 'what do I know, Im a manager' card willy nilly with me
<Chipaca> darn
<Chipaca> *almost*
<Chipaca> jdobrien: I believe making the thing atomic was a prerequisite of resumable uploads that got done
<Chipaca> jdobrien: but I don't know for sure
<jdobrien> Chipaca, make_file returns the old file if a file exists with the same name
<BramSmulders> Hi there
<BramSmulders> I'm stuck with a Ubuntu One question and I hope any of you can help me out here
<BramSmulders> Some days back I decided to sync my ~/Documents folder with Ubuntu One. Since then, all sub folders and files started appearing on Ubuntu One, with files being marked as "uploading"
<BramSmulders> nothing happened from there... No files were actually being uploaded. I decided to stop syncing. I expected it would remove all files from Ubuntu One again, but it didn't
<BramSmulders> they are all still there, and when I look at my local files in Nautilus, they are still marked as to be synced.
<rye> BramSmulders, there is an ongoing work at the moment now to make file sync faster
<BramSmulders> Hi rye, thanks for trying to help me out here
<rye> BramSmulders, the queue processing is very slow at the moment, you say that you decided to stop syncing - how did you do that?
<BramSmulders> I right clicked my local ~/Documents folder and clicked "stop syncing" (or something like that)
<BramSmulders> Is there a way to easily "start from scratch?" I would like to just remove all files in ubuntu one, and mark everything on my pc as not being synced
<bac> hi verterok, yesterday i synced 14/20 songs but then had to suspend my computer for the evening.  the syncdaemon is still in WORKING_ON_BOTH
<verterok> bac: ok, so, it's sloooow but working
<CardinalFang> Wow, Python interpretation is growing exponentially.  Jython, Iron, PyPy, Unladen.  Now I learn about Shedskin, a Python-to-C++ compiler looks interesting.  (Don't diff the two code blocks, here.) Some blog:  http://www.korokithakis.net/node/117  Actual Shedskin web:  http://code.google.com/p/shedskin/
<bac> verterok: yeah.  too bad i left my laptop in my car overnight...
<verterok> bac: check the output of u1sdtool --waiting-content or u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<bac> verterok: -wc shows 8 songs to sync
<verterok> bac: so, it's ok? I mean those are the missing songs?
<bac> verterok: it looks like it is listing some that have already synced.  perhaps not completely, though.
<bac> verterok: i'll see what it looks like in a few hours
<BramSmulders> rye: are you there?
<verterok> bac: hmm, probably...but it shouldn't leave partial files around
<verterok> bac: ok, thanks for the update!
<rye> BramSmulders, yes, i am. Currently even ubsubscribing from folder syncing on Ubuntu One will be slow, so it needs to process all Metadata Queue first
<rye> BramSmulders, u1sdtool --waiting-meta will show you what it is processing
<BramSmulders> rye: thanks, let me try that out
<BramSmulders> rye: that's quite a list of files being unlinked indeed... I'll leave my computer on overnight for it to process everything in the queue
<rye> BramSmulders, unlinked?
<rye> hmmm
<rye> BramSmulders, have you removed any files/folders from local machine or web interface?
<BramSmulders> rye: yeah, that's what it says... it shouldn't do that?
<BramSmulders> yeah, some on my local machine
<rye> BramSmulders, could you please check that the filenames that it needs to delete actually corespond to what you have removed?
<BramSmulders> rye: it just shows guids
<BramSmulders> rye: every line is formatted as Unlink(share_id=<GUID>, node_id=<GUID>)
<rye> BramSmulders, is there DeleteVolume along these lines?
<BramSmulders> rye: no, that doesn't appear in the u1sdtool output
<rye> BramSmulders, just in case, could you please create a backup of the directory?
<BramSmulders> rye: I have quite a recent one, but I will indeed make a new one
<rye> BramSmulders, just to be on a safe side
<BramSmulders> rye: done... it was just about 750MB, but I have it backed up now
<rye> BramSmulders, ok, could you please check what does u1sdtool --list-folders say?
<BramSmulders> rye: it says "id=b086b6e8-5686-44a2-91fa-9854add3ad02 subscribed=True path=/home/bram/Documents"
<rye> BramSmulders, ok, so it has not actually removed that. ok. You can unsubscribe the folder locally, - first disconnect syncdaemon - u1sdtool --disconnect
<rye> BramSmulders, then u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=b086b6e8-5686-44a2-91fa-9854add3ad02
<rye> BramSmulders, then see how u1sdtool --list-folders changed
<BramSmulders> rye: it now gives me: id=b086b6e8-5686-44a2-91fa-9854add3ad02 subscribed= path=/home/bram/Documents
<BramSmulders> rye: so i guess that worked
<rye> BramSmulders, now try to connect syncdaemon - u1sdtool --connect
<BramSmulders> rye: done
<rye> BramSmulders, you can check syncdaemon status via u1sdtool --status btw
<BramSmulders> rye: ok, i'll give you the output of that:
<BramSmulders> State: SERVER_RESCAN     connection: With User With Network     description: doing server rescan     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> BramSmulders, ok, it rescans the server now, which may take long time now
<BramSmulders> rye: ok, i'll give it some time now... i guess the best thing to do now is to wait, right? i'll check once in a while what the status is, and what is listed in the --waiting-metadata output
<rye> BramSmulders, yes, we will need to wait. I am following the internal conversation about the speed of the service so I believe i will adjust the subject once I feel it has improved
<BramSmulders> rye: thanks for your help, i guess i will just disconnect from the channel now... it would otherwise be distracting me from work i'm afraid ;) if anything else pops up i'll get you informed. thanks once again
<ibboT> I think I'm suffering from bug #551755 as I have similar symptoms, but I thought I'd check here as I'm not sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551755 in ubuntuone-servers "some of my songs still haven't downloaded" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551755
<ibboT> I recently bought an album from the Rhythmbox UbuntuOne music store, and only 4 out of 10 tracks were successful the remaining 6 say "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again." but the link to download again does nothing
<duanedesign> ibboT: are the songs in your cloud storage. You can test this by going to  http://one.ubuntu.com/files  and look under User Defined Folders > Purchased from Ubuntu One
<ibboT> duanedesign: the 4 that said they downloaded are there, the 6 which have the error message are not
<duanedesign> rye: honk
<rye> duanedesign, honk
<duanedesign> rye: mr ibboT purchased some songs and they are not showing up in his /Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One folder
<duanedesign> thats is the Purchased folder online
<rye> duanedesign, i'd redirect this to aquarius since this is most likely 7d <-> ubuntuone issue
<rye> aquarius, ^ - "<ibboT> I recently bought an album from the Rhythmbox UbuntuOne music store, and only 4 out of 10 tracks were successful the remaining 6 say "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again." but the link to download again does nothing"
<duanedesign> rye: ahh. ok i had not seen him today so I was unsure if he was 'in the house' :)
<aquarius> ibboT, we're working on that at the moment; the retry link will start working soon. Sorry about that.
<ibboT> aquarius: ok thanks
<Technoviking> I have a computer that has not finished sync to U1 and it have been over a week, is that normal (for 600MB of data?)
<elzapp> Technoviking: the syncing is pretty bad currently
<elzapp> Technoviking: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Chipaca> Technoviking: elzapp: the servers that talk to the desktop client are having issues right now
<Chipaca> Technoviking: elzapp: that should be fixed later today :)
<Technoviking> Ubuntu 10.04
<Chipaca> Technoviking: we did a major revamp yesterday to fix the 'hard' issues that were making it slow all over the place
<Chipaca> Technoviking: now we're being able to find isolated pockets of slow
<elzapp> Chipaca: are you referring to the bug I reported this morning? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571142 in ubuntuone-servers "syncdaemon looses connection" [Undecided,New]
<elzapp> Technoviking: In 10.04 the syncdaemon looses the connection between each filetransfer, and reconnects, that takes a while, so the syncing is really slow. On 9.10 it simply stops
<Chipaca> elzapp: yes, that is one of the symptoms
<elzapp> I'm looking forward to the fix :)
<rye> Chipaca, how about me posting the notification about the maintenance that is being performed now?
<infrasounds> Yo
<infrasounds> How do i get my music into the ubuntu one music store?
<infrasounds> honk
<infrasounds> !
<elzapp> infrasounds: one moment
<bens> Hey guys, has anyone heard of the issue where SSO fails (for any reason) on the first attempt to connect U1, and then you aren't given another opportunity to attempt to connect again?
<bens> Couple others noticed it today.
<elzapp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<rye> bens, "fails" with what message?
<Chipaca> sill 3g modem POS
<Chipaca> silly*
<bens> rye, can be anything.  Get your password wrong the first try, close firefox before SSO, ... anything.
<Chipaca> where were we?
<bens> If the first attempt at SSO fails, you're hooped.
<bens> Reproducible.
<elzapp> infrasounds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ Answer 15 under Music Store
<Chipaca> ouch
<Chipaca> bens: on any computer?
<bens> You can then restart u1 and hit connect all you want, but you'll never be prompted for SSO again.
<rye> bens, hm, i am regularly misspelling my password in sso, so nothing wrong noticed so far
<bens> Chipaca, on any computer I've tried.
<bens> rye, try just closing FF then?
<bens> I've done it three times now, and just ran into a couple others with the same problem.
<rye> bens, hmm... you mean when you hit connect - or run ubuntuone-preferences then browser is opened but when it is closed, no subsequent windows are opened when clicking connect
<Chipaca> bens: is this during the same login session? does logging out let you retry?
<rye> Chipaca, hm, ubuntuone-login switched to web server mode and stays in that mode forever?..
<bens> rye, correct.
<bens> Chipaca, logging out or rebooting does not result in another SSO attempt.
<Chipaca> rye: that's what I'm guessing
<Chipaca> bens: killing ubuntuone-login ?
<bens> The only way I found to get promted again, was to delete and recreate my user/homedir and try again.
<bens> Chipaca, killing doesn't work either.
<Chipaca> then it's not a bug, it's gremlins
<bens> I couldn't find where u1 stores its configs so I just wiped out my home dir and started again.
<bens> ....
<bens> Chipaca, I don't really care as I've got it working for myself.  Figured I'd let you guys know that lots of others are affected as well.
<bens> The last guy I talked to had the same problem because he didn't know his password, so he changed it and tried connecting u1 again, but wasn't prompted for auth.
<bens> Seems a bit scary to me that there's no way to force re-auth.
<Chipaca> bens: lucid?
<infrasounds> hi is there any support for double glazed windows my mate frank said it should work
<bens> Chipaca, Lucid.
<Chipaca> bens: can you reproduce it again so we step through the different things?
<rye> bens, hm... killing ubuntuone-login should make subsequent auth requests to be running with re-started ubuntuone-login via dbus autostart
<dobey> double glazed windows?
<dobey> like for your house?
<infrasounds> yes very high quality
<bens> Chipaca, sure.  I just started u1-prefs for the first time on a new beta1 install.  SSO came up in FF, and i just closed it.
<Chipaca> bens: knowing how the auth is triggered, I'm finding it hard to swallow that things are exactly as you've figured them to be. This doesn't mean there isn't an issue... and I'd love to be able to figure it out.
<Chipaca> *beta1*?
<bens> 10.04 beta1
<Chipaca> that's rather old, but ok
<rye> Chipaca, testing this now
<bens> same problem with nightly .
<bens> as of yesterday.
<elzapp> rye: maybe syncdaemon, that is providing the dbus interfaces dies when it fails to use the existing sso-data, so that ubuntuone-login is unable to communicate with syncdaemon?
<Chipaca> rye: thanks
<bens> Anywho, I'm killing ubuntuone-login and tryin again.
<dobey> rye: ubuntuone-login isn't even supposed to stay running very long
<dobey> rye: if it is, there's some weird issue with it being so
<Chipaca> bens: ok. and now?
<bens> Closed u1-prefs, killed ubuntuone-login,...
<bens> grr. and its working under beta1
<bens> hrm...
<bens> hang on.
<bens> Positive this didn't work on my nightly build last night.
<bens> Nope, you guys are right.  Its working.  I'll test again on my nightly when I get home.
<rye> Chipaca, yes, if browser is closed before auth completed then ubuntuone-login does not react on syncdaemon connect/restart
<Chipaca> bens: thanks. The critical bit should be killing ubuntuone-login
<bens> rye, but killing ubuntuone-login does work (at least on beta1)
<bens> Chipaca, Yup.
<Chipaca> bens: if you think you did, maybe it was stuck and didn't go away with a mere kill?
<bens> Chipaca, I don't think I've ever used anything but -9 :)
<bens> When applications go sideways, its business time.
<bens> so how do we see if things are syncing now?
<Chipaca> bens: it's dbus activation doing the starting, so if it thinks the service is running it won't start a second one
<bens> Chipaca, makes sense.
<Chipaca> bens: depends ... u1sdtool -s is my favorite for that
<bens> Chipaca, any plans for putting the sync tray icon back?
<Chipaca> bens: no, but probably a notifications whatsit
<Chipaca> ummm
<Chipaca> messaging menu?
<Chipaca> something like that
<Chipaca> I'm in a maze of twisted little attention grabbers, all alike
<elzapp> bens: I use this "command" to check the status of u1: watch "(u1sdtool --waiting-metadata|wc -l && u1sdtool --waiting-content|wc -l && u1sdtool --current-transfers && u1sdtool -s)"
<rye> killall ubuntuone-login works...
<rye> elzapp, i did something like http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/syncdaemon-monitor.py
<rye> elzapp, but that is more like for debugging rather than user-friendliness
<elzapp> rye: Yeah. I know, I've used your script
<elzapp> ...and improved it a little bit http://elzapp.com/~base/syncdaemon-monitor.py
<Chipaca> you could use u1sdinfo :)
<elzapp> u1sdinfo?
<Chipaca> yes, 1 sec plz
<Chipaca> gah my internet connection is a source of infinite pain
<mewshi> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu one to link with my computer (Running 10.04).  Any ideas?
<elzapp> Chipaca: I'll tell you about pain.... this laptop shuts down everytime it gets hot... and it gets hot everytime ubuntuone checksums files
<bens> mewshi, lemme guess, you closed FF during SSO auth?
<mewshi> bens, no
<bens> oh?!
<bens> mewshi, wait, whats it doing?
<mewshi> it won't let me add this computer
<bens> mewshi, failing with... errors? or just not doing anything?
<mewshi> Ok, now it's working O.o
<bens> :)
<Chipaca> elzapp: u1info: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1IK/
<Chipaca> elzapp: healthy amounts of ha-ha needed
<Chipaca> elzapp: especially if you've never seen the ok/cancel strip of reference
<elzapp> Chipaca: huh?
<dobey> heh
<elzapp> ah
<elzapp> yeah
<elzapp> Chipaca: that was some sexy GTK ....
<Chipaca> are your eyes still working?
<elzapp> well... they're burning
<bens> Should throw in some animated gifs in there.
<mewshi> why is it taking so long to sync up?
<bens> mewshi, I'm noticing its taking a million years as well.  I'm not actually sure its syncing...
<bens> hrm. nope its not.
<mewshi> How to fix?
<elzapp> mewshi: bens: it's reconnecting all the time
<elzapp> it's a server problem
<bens> Ahhh
<elzapp> they're working on it
<bens> That'd explain why I lost all my files yesterday then?
<elzapp> a fix is ETA later today
<elzapp> bens: I don't think that's related
<bens> I put a bunch of rather important documents in u1, it said it was synced, I reinstalled my system and stupidly didn't check the web interface.
<elzapp> bens: but it /could/ be related to the upgrades yesterday....
<elzapp> ah
<Chipaca> bens: ouch :(
<elzapp> yes, that seems about right
<bens> I get the feeling it didn't even try to sync.  That was on a 9.04 machine.
<bens> Chipaca, yup.  Be another 5-10 hours on the phone tracking down numbers again :)
<elzapp> Then you're right, bens
<bens> Oh wel.
<elzapp> 9.10 will just hang when it stumbles in the problem that makes the 10.04 u1 reconnect
 * dobey smacks chipaca's typing hands
<Chipaca> I can send you a ton of numbers if that's all they were :-p
<Chipaca> dobey: what did I do? :(
<dobey> base64 encoded glade file embedded in a string in a python script? bad!
<dobey> :)
<Chipaca> :-D
<elzapp> :-D
<Chipaca> base64 zipped glade file
<dobey> oh right, zipped!
<Chipaca> that's one thing that will be harder to do in py3k
<rye> http://huayra.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/on-the-technology-behind-ubuntuone-ifolder-mono-and-all-that-jazz/
<rye> wow
<Chipaca> as they now frown on abusing codecs for that :)
<dobey> you should have byte-compiled the python and compressed it too
<mewshi> Hey
<mewshi> it's syncing
<Chipaca> dobey: that sounds like work
<mewshi> just VERY VERY VERY slowly
<Chipaca> mewshi: yes. And you'll get disconnected, and reconnect, and server rescan, and sync a bit
<Chipaca> mewshi: we're working on it
<mewshi> alright, thank you :)  This will be very useful for my document writing :3
<bens> Is no one working on a u1 app for android?
<bens> I haven't heard anything.
<dobey> bens: it's a GSoC project
<Chipaca> bens: there is a notes html5 app (with offline mode, aquarius?) that works on android
<Chipaca> bens: if it's document writing, maybe that works :)
<aquarius> Chipaca, not yet there isn't
<aquarius> it's got offline mode, but it doesn't work fully yet, and it's not available to anyone :)
<aquarius> bens, there is a GSoC project to build a native Android app, being done by mkarnicki
<Chipaca> bens: I think it ignores formatting and is ugly and stuff, but I'm sure if I {emb,h}arrass him enough it'll be working RSN
 * Chipaca grins innocently
<aquarius> I plan to have the notes thing done fairly soon after lucid release
<bens> I should probably learn a useful language and just start doing some of this stuff myself.
<elzapp> aren't python available for android?
<bens> elzapp, I havne't looked into it.
<bens> Though I'm sorta right at the beginning of learning python.
<elzapp> ah
<bens> Just haven't had time to really delve into it.
<mkarnicki> bens: \^ ^/
<bens> I'm sure it could be made available either way, but most of the android devices have some amount of dalvik processing hardware to take advantage of.
<bens> AFAIK
<elzapp> I haven't checked, because I don't want to know, the Android-envy would kill me
<Chipaca> elzapp: python is afaik in some kind of a jail and can't really reach out. Or maybe that is on another of these open/closed platforms.
<aquarius> elzapp, no, it isn't.
<aquarius> you can't make a standalone app with Python
<aquarius> you can install the Android Scripting Environment
<mkarnicki> bens: that is right. every app runs in it's own dalvik vm
<aquarius> which lets you write Python scripits
<aquarius> but those scripts can't present any sensible UI
<aquarius> and you can't bundle a script into an apk
<bens> mkarnicki, but do most of the devices have dalvik hardware?
<aquarius> so it's not suitable for end users.
<bens> ie: a single function dalvik processsor, or  a dalvik ext in the cpu?
<dobey> android is a lot like an iphone
<mkarnicki> bens: i guess only those that need such optimisations.. i'm not really sure.
<elzapp> If/when I get an Android phone I guess I'd live with Java (Dalvik)
<dobey> elzapp: get a Prē :)
<bens> I couldn't imagine using a closed oS on my phone.
<dobey> buy webos. more peopl eneed to buy webos phones
<elzapp> Or an Nokia N900
<bens> Hell I was running Linux on my htc apache, at the expense of barely being able to make calls :)
<popey> i have files in my web u1 folder but they dont seem to be syncing down to either of my computers..
 * popey says "honk"
<mkarnicki> bens: haha, +fav
<aquarius> elzapp, yeah. There are non-Java things you can do on Android and still get native apps -- http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/04/11/Other-Android-Languages has some links.
<popey> u1sdtool says "doing server rescan" after I -q and -c it
<elzapp> aquarius: Actually I'm quite happy to use Java as long as it is a recent java version (not 2.4 like j2me)
<dobey> java is a bit of an overstatment of what android is exactly
<dobey> it's not quite java
<elzapp> dobey: it's java in the same sense as GWT is java
<mkarnicki> it's far from it. the app layer is full of java aps, the core is C libraries and linux kernel
<mkarnicki> *apps
<mkarnicki> bens: how long have you run a non-closed source OS on your phone :) ?
<mkarnicki> bens: because in my case just 1 year ago I was still using sony ericsson
<dobey> elzapp: GWT isn't java either, but yes :)
<bens> mkarnicki, hrm.. about 4 or 5 years I think?
<elzapp> popey: there is issues with syncing. they're working on it. "doing server rescan" means that it is deciding what files to sync
<rye> elzapp, i have motorola a1200 which is a linux based phone... but the whole gui and telecom parts are closed sourced. After the sources were "obtained" from motorola via questionable paths it turned out that that's just old phone system tied to PDA cpu with a duct tape..
<popey> elzapp: thanks
<bens> I had to give up my apache for a year for work, but convinced my employer to throw out my BB and get me some android boxes.
<mkarnicki> bens: wow.. lucky you!
<bens> Buuut, now I'm stuck with a Rogers Dream G1.  Worst combination ever.
<elzapp> dobey: hence the comparation
<bens> Long story short, Rogers has suck Android in Canada for the most part, by insisting on everyone using a hacked to crap Rogers build that never works.  If they find out you use anything else, they disconnect your service without notice.  I've been fighting them for about a year now.  I may have finally won.
<mkarnicki> bens: I've got htc hero, I'm pretty happy with it. but can't wait for 2.1 with Sense, it should be out already here in Poland..
<bens> mkarnicki, I'm waiting for some Tegra2 powered devices. I've given up on everyone else now.
<mkarnicki> uu :/
<bens> I want Notion Ink to make my next phone :)
<mkarnicki> bens: you know more about cell phones then me. I'm not really proficient in that area ;d
<elzapp> I've been contemplating buying a Nexus one.. but I guess with the latest Google deals that's out of the question
<popey> elzapp: it's not on processing queues, i guess that means it's gonna start syncing files soon?
<bens> mkarnicki, I don't know a lot.  Mostly just general info about Android, and a bit about GSM in general.  I've learned a lot this year while fighting with Rogers.
<elzapp> popey: It's gonna start, sync one file, disconnect, reconnect, scan server  etc.... sync another file, disconnect.
<mkarnicki> bens: at least that was the adventage, huh?
<mkarnicki> :)
<elzapp> popey: provided you're running 10.04
<bens> (they started diverting all my calls because I wouldn't run their build.  I called 911, got diverted to rogers, pretended to die, threatened to sue, and got my account unstuck :)
<elzapp> popey: if you're on 9.10 it will sync one file, and then die
<elzapp> bens: yay! I'm happy no phonecompany in Norway acts like that...
<bens> elzapp, Canada/US/England are all horrible.
<bens> Everyone here is too stupid to realize how bad they're being screwed.
<elzapp> bens: That's probably because they don't know anyone that has been living outside Canada/US/England
<mkarnicki> bens: that story was scary. hope you won't have any more problems, but I can see they where pain in the a*s.
<popey> elzapp: 10.04
<rye> elzapp,  iPhones are not "officially" sold in Ukraine because no telecom here is actually selling any phones. People usually buy unlocked phones from official retailers w/o any way that telecom can alter firmware or control the phone content... Apple did not like that :)
<elzapp> bens: Though, I didn't think England was as bad
<bens> And because we all have heaps of money, we just accept being ripped off.
<elzapp> rye: that's the way it usually works here in Norway too
<elzapp> rye: the iPhone beeing the exception
<elzapp> rye: Though, you can get an iPhone without a contract too in Norway
<bens> elzapp, England is much better from what I've heard, but still not great.
<elzapp> rye: but that's insanely expensive. It's actually better to break the contracts, then you'll get out for about two thirds of the full price
<mkarnicki> i've gotta go for know, see you later guys.
<elzapp> including the price you paid for it
<elzapp> But, who'd want an iPhone anyways?
<dobey> i'd want an iphone if it wasn't awful and huge
<dobey> but the Prē is so much better
<elzapp> I've never touched, or even seen, a palm pre
<bens> In Canada, the people officially control the radio, but the govt. actually handles the sale of frequencies, and they auction them.. which means only 2 companies can afford to lease any frequencies.
<dobey> elzapp: the touchscreen has meaning on webos :)
<elzapp> bens: In norway we have 3 companies, and a shitload of smaller companies that use those three companies' radio
<dobey> elzapp: same in the US, except s/3/4/
<bens> elzapp, thats the same here.  Its such a scam.  If I could get ahold of a range to use, I could run a much faster SP, for less than a 20th the price everyone else is charging.
<bens> but as it stands, two or three big SP's have a government enforced monopoly.. which the people should be pissed about....
<elzapp> dobey: Touchscreen is actually one of the things that's holding me back... I want to be able to disable the keylock, switch song in the mp3-player, enable the keylock again while I'm working out without looking at the device
<elzapp> bens: one of the companies are actually owned by the government
<dobey> elzapp: sounds like something a bluetooth headset should have (media control buttons on the outside of the earpiece)
<dobey> but i don't use my phone for an mp3 player, i use my mp3 player for an mp3 player
<elzapp> dobey: yeah, but the sound in A2DP headsets sucks
<elzapp> dobey: as big as phones are now, I don't want to carry around an additional device
<bens> elzapp, A2DP has two output frequencies.
<dobey> big?
<bens> elzapp, I run A2DP from my handset to my competition truck stereo.  Sounds great.
<dobey> of course, my iphod shuffle is super tiny too
<elzapp> dobey: hehe, well for a while phones got smaller and smaller, now they seems to get bigger and bigger for more screen realestate
<bens> elzapp, you can actually set this on your ubuntu box if you have bluetooth.  Should be an option for bt audio quality.
<elzapp> bens: that isn't comparable to headsets
<bens> elzapp, Depends on how far you want to take it.
<bens> On my truck stereo, you can't tell the difference between wired and bt.
<elzapp> bens: the problem is probably not with the bluetooth itself, but with the headsets
<bens> elzapp, ... oh.... I guess.  I just bought a $12 off dealextreme and it's been great.
<bens> are you talking about phone specific headsets?
<elzapp> bens: brand? name?
<bens> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8422
<elzapp> bens: I've tried a few in stores, never bought one, they claimed to have good sound, but actually they were pretty bad. Not unberarable, but bad
<bens> They're great for the price.  There are only two frequencies supported by A2DP AFAIK.
<dobey> elzapp: eh, my phone isn't too big
<bens> This headset supports both.
<dobey> elzapp: the Prē is actually a good phone size
<elzapp> dobey: Yeah, after what I've seen I'd agree
<bens> The clip breaks real easily, and the range ain't great, but i've used mine for over a year of running 60 blocks every second day, rain or shine or blizzard :)
<elzapp> bens: heh, that looks like a shuffle
<bens> elzapp, little bit lighter than a shuffle .
<bens> either way, can't go wrong for $12.
<elzapp> bens: oooo... great... I can use any headset with it :D
<bens> ?  It IS a headset.
<bens> oh yea.
<bens> just plug in your headphones.
<elzapp> bens: that changes everything :)
<elzapp> yes
<bens> oooh ic what you're talking about now.
<bens> hahah
<bens> Yea, this is the best bt headset I've found.  Even has media controls.
<bens> Buy two though.  The clips are garbage and will break and you'll have to make a necklace out of it.
<bens> Oh, and it charges over usb.
<elzapp> Now, does dealextreame ship to Norway=
<elzapp> ?
<bens> They ship world wide AFAIK.
<bens> orders are usually received within 15 days.
<bens> Though I've had orders that took 6 months due to supplier stock.
<bens> Free shipping too :)
<bens> man, who hasn't heard of DX :) ?
<elzapp> If And I'll get two for under 200NOK, which means that there is no taxes on it to Norway :D
<elzapp> bens: I've heard of it, I've just never used it
<bens> They're fuckers, and they'll try to screw you occasionally, but overall I'm really happy with them.
<bens> I buy tonnes of high output leds and flashlights from them.
<bens> ie: single led 230Lumen 1W torches.
<bens> or 1300 Lumen single leds for $5.
<elzapp> There... two BT receivers ordered
<elzapp> thanks, bens
<dobey> heh
<kklimonda> this is going to be funny question but who has written recently a blog about ubuntu one server infrastructure? ;)
<dobey> kklimonda: bkuhn? ;)
<kklimonda> no, it was a canonical employee, a guy who leads the team afair..
<mkarnicki> kklimond: statik wrote one i think
<mkarnicki> or aquarius, cant recall now. im in a tram.
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: thanks, statik it was :)
<mkarnicki> right!
<kklimonda> statik: your posts don't show up on the ubuntu planet btw
<elzapp> http://elliotmurphy.com/2010/04/15/a-few-words-about-ubuntu-one-servers/
<infrasounds> support for double glazed windows?
<infrasounds> any beta drivers
<gille> hello
<gille> wondering where to go to provide a little feedback on ubuntuone
<ddecator> quick question: when setting up a new account using the option in the MeMenu, does u1 use 'firefox -no-remote' to open up the login page?
<rye> ddecator, it uses xdg-open which uses whatever is configured in gnome or other environments
<ddecator> rye: hm, thanks. right now there is a conflict where it can't open of firefox is already opened, trying to figure out the cause
<rye> ddecator, are you running 2 displays?
<beuno> gille, the mailing list is probably the best place
<ddecator> rye: no. on fresh installs, if a person goes to the MeMenu, goes to Ubuntu One, enters a password (not sure why this is needed if the login page comes up anyway?), the preferences are shown and after a while firefox opens with the login page, but if firefox is running already then u1 tries to use it and it conflicts. i'm guessing it should open a new instance or open a new tab, but either way it's not working right (bug 569679)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569679 in firefox "firefox shows "close other session" on first startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569679
<rye> ddecator, i believe i know what happens
<ddecator> rye: that'd be very useful =)
<rye> ddecator, when ubuntuone-preferences is opened it signals syncdaemon (the sync service) to start. Syncdaemon in turn connects to ubuntuone server then checks whether it has required credentials by contacting ubuntuone-login service. That service finds nothing in user keyring and launches the browser.
<dobey> rye: that's not entirely accurate
<rye> BUT since the turnaround is extremely slow now, it is possible that you can get "manage my account" opened during the time when firefox is initializes...
<dobey> rye: ubuntuone-preferences doen't tell syncdaemon to connect unless you push the button to do so
<dobey> rye: it does however, require a log-in to be able to get the account info from the server
<dobey> rye: so it will start the login process itself
<ddecator> dobey: do you know how it calls firefox?
<rye> ddecator, xdg-open $url
<dobey> ddecator: ubuntuone-login just runs xdg-open, so however your system is configured to run firefox by defualt for opening urls, is how it gets called
<ddecator> dobey rye: alright, thanks
<dobey> ddecator: it may be that there is a weird issue in firefox that you are hitting, as well
<rye> ddecator, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/annotate/head%3A/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py#L266
<ddecator> dobey: well i know 'firefox -no-remote' doesn't work properly so that might be the issue..
<ddecator> rye: perfect, thanks
<dobey> ddecator: run gnome-default-applications-properties and see what it's configured to run
<ddecator> dobey: alright, let me get the live session up..
<gille> beuno: can't figure out the mailing list address... well, the issue I wanted to raise is the 'Add this computer' button - it simply wouldn't show up, no matter what, until I rebooted my computer
<ddecator> dobey: hm, "Open link with web browser default" but i need to figure out what that default is..
<dobey> ddecator: that's just whether to pass --new-window, --new-tab, or nothing
<dobey> ddecator: and firefox doesn't have any UI to change it to --no-remote
<ddecator> dobey: odd, i wonder why it doesn't use --new-tab...or if it does and it's not working
<dobey> ddecator: what does it say in "Command:" ?
<ddecator> dobey: firefox %s
<dobey> ddecator: and if firefox is open, what happens when you just run "firefox https://one.ubuntu.com/" from a terminal?
<ThomasBerends> hi, is it possible to run UbuntuOne on my own server? so that i have my files on my own server?
<ddecator> dobey: opens in a new tab
<dobey> ddecator: and if you run ubuntuone-preferences from a terminal, while firefox is already open?
<ddecator> dobey: that time it opened a tab. i'm seeing what happens if i open firefox after opening the preferences but before it can launch firefox itself
<dobey> hmm
<ddecator> dobey: alright, so the first time it's run, if firefox was already open, then it creates a new tab. but, if firefox is opened after the preferences window comes up, but before u1 launches firefox, then you get the error, but firefox still opens the ubuntuone page (maybe that's the one that wins out?), but then doing it later times, if firefox is launched after the preferences window comes up, but "Manage Account" is clicked before firefox fully
<ddecator> so, it seems like it's just a matter of the timing
<dobey> ddecator: ok, so it's a race between you running firefox and ubuntuone running firefox i guess
<dobey> which is sort of a silly thing
<dobey> i've only ever seen that be an issue if firefox is in the process of closing, and you try to run it again too quickly
<dobey> but perhaps it can happen at start-up too
<ddecator> looks that way. on repeat attempts, it's something you have to try to do. but, on the first run, because it takes so long for u1 to open firefox (a couple of minutes on my live session), then it is really easy for someone to open firefox while it's working, even if they just click "Manage Account" because they don't realize u1 is already going to launch FF (which is what the reporter did)
<dobey> firefox isn't exacty speedy :(
<ddecator> it's getting better =p
<dobey> and unfortunately, i don't think there's anything we can do about firefox conflicting like that
<ddecator> right..
<rye> dobey, can happen on startup - firefox does not start to listen on remote messages until it is fully initialized but it creates lock file for the profile pretty close to startup
<bens> i gotta ask.  why is firefox even in the picture?
<bens> why not just build the authentication option into the u1-prefs?
<gille> Just saw in the FAQ that ubuntu one synchronizes *all* databases in couchdb! is this really correct???
<ddecator> is there a way that an account could be created without having to launch FF? i.e. from within the preferences?
<dobey> bens: because it's not simply authentication that we have to do, and doing everything was too complex to get done in the lucid cycle
<dobey> bens: but the goal is that we will be getting rid of the "open a web vm to authenticate" piece
#ubuntuone 2010-04-29
<nisa> helo
<nisa> any body here
<mewshi> hi there
<nisa> hai
<nisa> what the great ubuntu one?
<mewshi> ?
<joshuahoover> hi mewshi
<joshuahoover> hi nisa
<nisa> hai joshuahoover
<nisa> hello
<nisa> helllo
<nisa> nisa here
<joshuahoover> hi nisa, is there something you need help with?
<nisa> yup
<nisa> when i got to download 10.04 lts??
<joshuahoover> nisa: in less than 24 hours :)
<nisa> owh
<nisa> but my place are ready 8 hour 29/4/2009... huhuhuhu
<joshuahoover> nisa: right...well, we tend to go by gmt/utc time :)
<brummbaer> how would i add a new machine if i already have an account? i'm not  seeing a button for 'add this machine' after signing in
<elzapp> Sigh... I enabled syncing of ~/Musikk on one machine, without thinking of that there were a very messy ~/Musikk folder on another machine... Now the two folders are merged on u1, leaving it even more messy
<elzapp> The metadata queue is processed very slowly
<psypher246> hi, is there any ubuntuone admins here?
<kermiac> hello rye :)
<rye> kermiac, hi!
<rye> ok, syncing speed appears to be back to fast
<kermiac> rye: any suggestions on how to respond to bugs that are caused by servers being slow lately? the bug I'm working on has "INTERNAL_ERROR" but not much other debugging info yet
<rye> kermiac, probably just request to retest now. I am syncing my 600Mb Document folder again - looking at the speed of processing
<kermiac> rye: awesome.... I'll ask that they try again & then upload logs if still having issues :)
<psypher246> rye: good day
<rye> psypher246, hello!
<psypher246> rye: do you know if the issue from yesterday are fixed, my files still won't sync at all
<rye> psypher246, yes, actually the speed of processing has improved. When was the last time you reconnected the client?
<psypher246> rye: bout 30 mins ago, created my home folder, it sycned that, then copied my documetnst folder into the ubuntuone folder, nothing happens
<rye> psypher246, what does u1sdtool --waiting-meta say ?
<psypher246> calims ysnc is complete
<rye> psypher246, is that karmic version?
<psypher246> no lucid RC
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-meta shows nothign
<rye> psypher246, ok, what is in u1sdtool --waiting-content?
<psypher246> nothing :/
<rye> psypher246, ok, u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<psypher246> No folders
<rye> psypher246, so you have Ubuntu One folder, and documents folder inside but it has not synced, right?
<rye> psypher246, could you please provide your syncdaemon.log - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<psypher246> i have ubuntuone folder, then inside that my username, which it did sync, and then documents inside that, which aint syncing
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424448/
<rye> psypher246, hm, it does not look like it found that document folder at all - is it possible for you to provide the output of ls -l ~/Ubuntu\ One (i.e. no sensitive filenames)
<psypher246> ls -l ~/Ubuntu\ One
<psypher246> total 4
<psypher246> drwxr-xr-x 2 ruald ruald 4096 2010-04-29 08:39 ruald
<psypher246> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ruald ruald   41 2010-01-15 09:13 Shared With Me -> /home/ruald/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares
<rye> psypher246, could you please try u1sdtool --refresh=/home/ruald/Ubuntu\ One/ruald
<psypher246> ok now says sycn in progress
<psypher246> in the gui tool
<psypher246> sycn complete :/
<psypher246> 2010-04-29 09:43:02,969 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:NONE:T 71961aa9-f290-4d0b-817c-e2fcc9c343f9 ['root'::'207bc2db-b7ff-4478-85d9-95b7a785aa08'] ''Ubuntu One/ruald'' | Called nothing (In: T:NONE:T)
<rye> psypher246, hmmm so the flow was as follows: You created new folder via nautilus, renamed into ruald then copied the documents folder to that directory, right?
<psypher246> yes
<kermiac> hey rye, are there known issues wuth u1 in virtualbox? bug 569511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569511 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu-one crashed with a fatal error while using a VirtualBox network adapter with NAT access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569511
<kermiac> gives server_rescan_done
<rye> kermiac, no, since ubuntuone is not hw-dependent
<rye> kermiac, LP: #569511: Matched bug pattern: http://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569511 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu-one crashed with a fatal error while using a VirtualBox network adapter with NAT access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Fix released]
<kermiac> rye: thanks, i was just checking it wasn't specificly related to VB before I duped it :)
<psypher246> rye: any ideas on how to proceed?
<rye> psypher246, so the refresh has not made any differences?
<psypher246> nope
<rye> psypher246, could you please do ls -l in /home/Ubuntu One/ruald ?
<psypher246> ls -l /home/ruald/Ubuntu\ One/ruald/
<psypher246> total 0
<psypher246> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ruald ruald 29 2010-04-29 08:39 Documents -> /home/ruald/Private/Documents
<psypher246> hmmm, wait i think i might have a reason as to why this is happening
<psypher246> my Documents folder is softlinked to /home/ruald/Private/Documents
<psypher246> although I copied the documents folder to ubuntuone
<psypher246> rye: now copying the contents of the documents folder
<psypher246> rye: so i'm guessing it's busy doing it's hashing now
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone : Ubuntu One service will be taken down to perform servers upgrade. Going offline: 9:30 UTC, Expected back: 10:00 UTC | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<elzapp> I get unicode errors from u1sdtool --waiting-content
<elzapp> probably caused by bad encoded filenames
<rye> elzapp, bug #561638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561638 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool does not support utf-8 symbols in --waiting-meta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561638
<elzapp> Ok
<rye> elzapp, no, it is not the filename, it is a missing decode in the code
<rye> ok, api servers are restarted...
<bialix> hello rye
<elzapp> But only status info are affected, or will my transfers hang as well?
<rye> elzapp, no, that's the bug in u1sdtool-related package only
 * popey is getting incredibly frustrated by U1 notes sync
<popey> dangerously close to punching something
<elzapp> ok. Then I won't worry too much about it... maybe I'll create a patch :)
<popey> getting notes conflicts over and over so i have lots of copies of one note, no idea why
<elzapp> rye: was it the api server restart that made my syncdaemon disconnect?
<rye> elzapp, i believe yes, checking with admins..
<elzapp> the server rescan takes foreeeever
<elzapp> Not literally, but it takes quite a long time
<rye> hmm
<elzapp> the transfers themselves are quicker today
<elzapp> my current server rescan has taken more than 10mins so far... and it's not even close to finished
<rye> elzapp, checking whether that's syncdaemon just hang...
<elzapp> and the queues (both metadata and content) has been unchanged for about 10mins
<elzapp> I don't want to restart syncdaemon with --debug because then it'll start all over again
<elzapp> And I don't think it'll give me much more to go on
<rye> elzapp, it is strange, my another sd instance is happily syncing while my main is still in SERVER_RESCAN
<rye> hm... it is in AUTHENTICATE...
<elzapp> can you have several instances?
<elzapp> or is it on several machines?
<rye> elzapp, several machines
<elzapp> ah
<rye> several virtual machines
<elzapp> right
<rye> ok, it went past SERVER_RESCAN and now processing queues
<elzapp> I'm crossing my fingers that my music folder is intact... I added it as a syncroot on one machine, without thinking of that the same path already existed on another machine
<elzapp> Loaded with a serious mess of files
<elzapp> so ubuntuone merged the two folders, and made an even worse mess out of it
<elzapp> rye: Now things have started to happen in my metadata queue, but it's horribly slow
<elzapp> e.g. 1 item each minute
<elzapp> (or 2 items between each MARK in the logfile)
<rye> yes, metadata queue looks slow
<rye> again
<elzapp> the current items are Unlinks.... it seems that ListDir is a bit quicker...
<elzapp> But that might be a completely wrong observation on my hand
<rye> elzapp, is your syncdaemon ok now - i.e. what status it is now?
<elzapp> rye: it's syncing metadata, about three times as fast
<elzapp> 6-7 items per MARK (two minutes)
<elzapp> And it has kept it's connection for about an hour now (since the api server restart)
<diverse_izzue> U1 is very slow for me -- is something wrong with the servers?
<elzapp> diverse_izzue: Is it very slow now, or has it been for the last few days?
<elzapp> diverse_izzue: Mine was very slow until 1 and a half hour ago
<elzapp> rye: It seems that the metadataqueue is slowing down again...
<elzapp> I'm getting 2010-04-29 15:02:20,526 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - ListDir                      share:'d0323994-3e02-4a19-9db9-9561cc3f1fe2'   node:'0a628d05-d218-49d4-98ec-5ac499702d65'   ListDir(fileobj_factory='<function <lambda> at 0x2445488>', share_id="'d0323994-3e02-4a19-9db9-9561cc3f1fe2'", node_id="'0a628d05-d218-49d4-98ec-5ac499702d65'", server_hash="'sha1:daafaf61560b1781404643d9ec906e52c5d18f2f'") failure TRY_AGAIN
<rye> elzapp, the client should disconnect and reconnect in this case
<elzapp> And now it reconnected... It didn't even get to the content queue
<rye> elzapp, when client gets TRY_AGAIN it reconnects since that most likely indicates server reconfiguration
<elzapp> Yes... I understand that... It's just a bit frustrating, Files I added some weeks back is still in the content queue
<elzapp> And now it's unable to connect as well...
<elzapp> When it reconnects, it would probably start quering again, giving it 3-4 hours of metadata-queue before it gets to the content
<elzapp> Now it's connected again, doing server rescan
<elzapp> WOW! The server rescan was very quick this time :D
<elzapp> From frustrated to happy in a few seconds :D
<psypher246> rye: is there some kind of benchmark on how long you should expect the metadata scan to take, still waitting hourse later now for my 1319 files to hash and start uploading
<psypher246> this seems to be the norm with u1
<elzapp> psypher246: Likewise with my 55 files
<rye> psypher246, there were several service restarts during last hours/ Re: hashing - no, that should not take long, but the metadata queue processing should be faster now
<rye> should be as in what I expect it to be..
<psypher246> elzapp: yeah i have been reading what you guys have been discussing
<elzapp> the metadata processing seems to be vastly improved now :)
<elzapp> Not dropbox-fast, but faster...
<psypher246> rye: is there a command i can run to check how many filkes still need to be scanned?
<rye> psypher246, still need to be scanned locally, i.e. hashed?... well not really but i can create one
<psypher246> ye
<rye> will be ready in 10 minutes
<psypher246> :) kewl
<mewshi> I don't suppose Ubuntu One would be very helpful if my files on one end got corrupted, would it? >.<
<elzapp> rye: how does the Event d-bus signals work? (Or, when are they triggered, if ever?) I've tried to subscribe to them, but they have never been triggered as far as my script can see
<Chipaca> mewshi: yes, it would very helpfully propagate the corruption to your other boxes
<mewshi> That's what I thought.
<Chipaca> we aim to please :)
<mewshi> what's a good backup solution with dated files?
<mewshi> IE one that won't overwrite my good files with bad ones, but rather put the corrupted files in a separate folder so that I can find out when the corruption occurred?
<rye> mewshi, it depends on how that corruption manifests itself if the file is readable but its contents have changed then it is hard to detect that unless there is a snapshot of data checksum somewhere that cannot be corrupted
<psypher246> rye: is there a reason why the upload process doesn't start right after it's hashed a file, why does it need to wait several hours for the hash to complete and only then start uploading, it seems s lot of time is wasted just waiting, i can also see by my disk activity that it pauses for 1-2 minutes between each file, no wonder its take more than 5 hours to index only 1300 files
<psypher246> now imagine how long 98756 files will take, which is what I would like to have uploaded to u1?
<rye> psypher246, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/u1filestatus.py - that will use Ubuntu One for now, no UDF support
<rye> 98756... bug #436612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
<psypher246> rye: oh so those bugsa re still in effect?
<rye> psypher246, yes, the sync will complete successfully, but the startup time for syncdaemon will degrade substantially
<elzapp> psypher246: my ubuntu1 hashes local files super-fast... but it uses a lot of time determining if the hashes matches hashes on the serverside. Probably waiting for response from the server
<rye> grrr. Thenks.. right
<elzapp> rye: ?
<rye> elzapp, no, I was just preparing answer to the bug report, verified 3 times and then posted with "Thenks" as the first word
<rye> elzapp, as per the file hashing - the files are hashed locally then server is notified that it needs to allocate resources for new file to be uploaded, MakeFile() in terms of syncdaemon - these files immediately appear on the web ui as "Uploading"
<rye> elzapp, then after all preparations are completed content queue is uploaded
<psypher246> elzapp: my hash of 800mb/1300 files has now taken more than 5 hours
<psypher246> not really super fast
<psypher246> rye: and from what in understand that bug report references the rescan of data once it has already been hashed, which also takes hours if not days depending on the amount of files
<psypher246> rye: the point is that the entire process take extremely excessive amount of time to complte
<psypher246> it not the difference of it taking between 10 minutes or one hour, the diffrence is hours and days to complete
<psypher246> rye: it takes 5 minutes to hash an entire ubuntu cd for example, why would it takes hoursa for less data, it make no sense, there is a massive problem with the entire design of the system
<rye> psypher246, the performance is reduced severily once the amount (not the actual data size) but the number of records goes up. I noticed startup performance drop at 1000 files and startup takes 10 minutes with 40000. After this there is a metadat queue processing which is not the most efficient part - as far as I know this will be addressed during Maverick release cycle.
<psypher246> rye: sorry i still don't get why it will take 5 hours + to hash 800mb, when it should take 5 minutes
<psypher246> 5-10 minutes MAX
<rye> psypher246, checking that...
<BlueWine> Hey guys - quick question
<BlueWine> logging into ubuntu one
<elzapp> psypher246: are you sure it's the hashing that takes so long?.. I've just hashed 10GB of data, in 3000 files in 5-6minutes
<BlueWine> not getting a big 'authorise this computer' button
<psypher246> elzapp: i don't know, how do i check, i copied the data at 12pm today and it's still running
<BlueWine> honk
<BlueWine> ?
<psypher246> BlueWine: lucid or karmic?
<BlueWine> lucid
<elzapp> psypher246: lucid?
<rye> psypher246, just hashed 700 Mb in 3 minutes
<psypher246> as soon as i open u1 cien it opens the u1 website to auth the pc
<psypher246> elzapp: lucid me too
<psypher246> rye: then what the problem?
<rye> psypher246, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rye> BlueWine, what browser are you using?
<elzapp> psypher246: what's your state in u1sdtool -s
<elzapp> ?
<BlueWine> firefox 3.6.3
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<rye> BlueWine, has ubuntuone-preferences window opened for you?
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<psypher246> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424651/
<BlueWine> yeh - just says unknown everywhere
<psypher246> rye: i wish it took 3 minutes, i really do, but these are the issue i have sat with from the very start and there is no improvement
<rye> psypher246, 2010-04-29 17:09:17,480 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 910; content: 1273; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=183752 miss=5521) ----
<rye> psypher246, it has 910 metadata objects to process and then it will start uploading 1273 content blobs
<psypher246> rye: what is that?
<psypher246> so in 5 hours it's only done 300 files!
<rye> BlueWine, ok, could you please close preferences and open this dialog again. Does that trigger anything?
<BlueWine> Close then open the preferences? Doesn't trigger anything
<rye> psypher246, two hours ago the database servers were restarted to apply the newest configuration properly which was applied this night, and there were some disruptions after that for the application servers to bring them all up to date for todays release
<rye> BlueWine, ok, could you please try running the following in the terminal or gnome run dialog (Alt+F2) - killall ubuntuone-login
<rye> something is weird with ubuntuone-login on first start
<BlueWine> nice - that did it
<BlueWine> thanks guys :)
<rye> but nothing manifested on my 5 test systems set up using different configs, network connection and original versions
<psypher246> rye: i understand but please understand i have been testing this service for 3 months now, and this is all i get. it ALWAYS takes hours to anything. you said it just took 3 minutes to scan, why deosn't mine finsih now once the servers are up, it should have been finished ages ago??
<psypher246> rye: and looking at my disk access graph there is always a 30 seconds gap where nothing is happening, whats it dooing, why doesn't the next file get processed?
<rye> psypher246, you can read my blog post where i voiced the same concerns ... http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/04/ubuntu-one-in-lucid-lynx.html
<rye> psypher246, 30 second gap.. hmm
<rye> well since it has already scanned everything then it should not be accessing the disk at all...
<psypher246> whats yr email add?
<psypher246> want to mail you my conky io graph
<elzapp> psypher246: you're done hashing... it's working on the metadata, which means network traffic, not disk access
<psypher246> zero network traffic
<elzapp> and the processing of metadata IS really slow
<psypher246> elzapp: when you say really slow, you mean slow as in 1 hour or 24 hours, cos thats what i have been dealing with
<psypher246> i can handle 1 hour
<psypher246> THATS not slow
<elzapp> psypher246: it means 6 metadata objecs every 2 minutes
<elzapp> tops
<psypher246> 2010-04-29 17:23:07,385 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:LOCAL:F 02105610-cb3f-4857-a943-e78a4729fb50 ['root'::'4a297b6e-84a5-49b4-a6f0-431002853bf4'] ''Ubuntu One/ruald/Documents/Client Details/Santam/santam1-cpt-tygervalley-ho4-mi-9-10.png'' | Called new_local_file_created (In: T:LOCAL:F)
<psypher246> what part of the process is that?
<psypher246> hash or scan or upload?
<elzapp> neither
<psypher246> ok then what is it doing?
<psypher246> i thought there is only a 3 step process?
<rye> psypher246, could you please pastebin grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424657/
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed]
<psypher246> thats my issue
<psypher246> low :(
<psypher246> for a commercial product
<psypher246> i know thats not your fault rye
<rye> psypher246, in your case there is 3 items per 2 minutes - this is SLOW
<psypher246> but that is so disheartening, i actually am at the point where i am going to insits my money back from canonical
<rye> psypher246, in my case that's 14 items per 2 minutes - this is faster than slow but not as in your case. What is your lp username ?
<rye> psypher246, i want to check whether there is any slowdown on the server that hosts your data
<psypher246> psypher
<psypher246> rye: and for you to tell me that these issues will only really be addressed in maverick, which is 6 months away, thats $100 for a service i cannot use
<rye> psypher246, your logs indicate that you have 1273 files to process. this is not a big number for ubuntuone - i have asked bout the db status
<psypher246> rye: please explain the process to me again, cos elzapp has confused me now saying that i'm not hashing or scanning or uploading right now, then what is ut doing?
<rye> psypher246, actually it prepares the upload - the u1sdtool --waiting-meta will show you the current "waiting items in meta queue" . If you go to the web ui you will see these files in "Uploading" state
<rye> psypher246, 1. it sees new local file 2. it hashes local file 3. it notifies server about that new file 4. it uploads the file
<psypher246> so at what point is it now?
<rye> psypher246, but upload queue will be running only after all items in the metadata queue are processed
<psypher246> so it's still hasing?
<psypher246> hsashing?
<rye> psypher246, no, it finished hashing and now it notifies the server about new files it will be uploading
<psypher246> rye: ok i see the web ui shoing the files all as uploading
<psypher246> thats a new feature
<elzapp> I decided half a year ago that U1 was useless because it was too slow. I've paid for it the whole time, because money always makes it easier to fix the issues there is, and last week I decided to gite it a go again. Then it was worse than ever, and now I'm doing my best supplying rye & co with debug information so they can solve it
<elzapp> Not only was it slow half a year ago, it also randomly renamed files and folders *.u1conflict and made duplicates
<statik> elzapp: there have been bugs, to be sure. we're gonna keep working on it until they are fixed. thanks for putting in the effort to provide rye and the other devs with debug info, i know it can be frustrating but it is *so* helpful with figuring out the bugs.
<psypher246> but these bugs cannot wait till maverick
<statik> sure, why would bugs wait until maverick? Lucid will be supported for 3 years
<elzapp> psypher246: I have the feeling this is server issues, which means they can be fixed continously
<elzapp> and, there is updates inbetween releases as well
<statik> we roll bugfixes to the web once an hour, and to the other servers several times per week, and all the engineers have been working 12-18 hours a day for a LONG time now
<statik> nobody is ignoring bugs and pointlessly postponing them
<elzapp> psypher246: I have the feeling noone is waiting for anything, they're working really hard.
<psypher246> statik: psypher246, the performance is reduced severily once the amount (not the actual data size) but the number of records goes up. I noticed startup performance drop at 1000 files and startup takes 10 minutes with 40000. After this there is a metadat queue processing which is not the most efficient part - as far as I know this will be addressed during Maverick release cycle.
<statik> we're already uploading the first SRU fix to lucid-proposed
<rye> statik, btw, what does that SRU contains?
<statik> rye: the fix for the postal address funkiness when syncing from evo->web->phone
<rye> statik, the words psypher246 cited were mine. "During Maverick release cycle" = "Lucid release -> Maverick development cycle -> Maverick release"
<statik> psypher246: it's too soon to tell for metadata performance. once we have a working patch, we can argue about where to ship it, i certainly would like to ship it at least in lucid-backports
<psypher246> well i would have thought with ubuntuone music going live this product would be working better than it is now
<statik> psypher246: we're gonna keep working on it :)
<elzapp> ubuntu.com seems to have given in for the number of ubuntuusers that want new stuff :p
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<psypher246> i know, thanks
<psypher246> yeah don't get me started on NEW features
<psypher246> imho and entire release should be dedicated JUST to fixing bugs
<elzapp> after the karmic release I would say the same, but it got better with time, after some intermediate package updates
<elzapp> actually, lucid has felt more solid than karmic for weeks already, in my experience
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<elzapp> hi duanedesign
<autarch> I'm having sync problems with songs purchased from the music store
<autarch> they show up in the web view but are not syncing
<rye> ok, that's it, /me goes to write a script that will create a report of all we usually require here, such as u1sdtool --status , --waiting-meta --waiting-content and MARKs from syncdaemon log
<rye> autarch, just a moment, i will present you with a script that will collect some debugging info
<BlackZ> somebody could take a look at bug #571798 ? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571798 in ubuntuone-client "Text grammar wrong in Ubuntu One Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571798
<sunk8> hi, is this the right place where I might get some help setting up my account?
<sunk8> HONK
<rye> sunk8, hi
<sunk8> hi
<rye> autarch, could you please download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh and run it as "bash ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh" in the terminal?
<autarch> rye: will do, one sec
<rye> eh, forgot the version info...
<rye> sunk8, what is the issue with the account?
<sunk8> ubuntu one fails to work after i upgraded to lucid
<sunk8> m running 10.04 RC right now. no copmuters seem to be configured to my 'client'
<autarch> hmm, seeing a little progress
<autarch> it's made directories for the albums now, though no files downloaded
<autarch> in the meantime, I'd restarted the sync from the preferences -> Ubuntu One applet
<rye> autarch, hm, the output with "MARK" is what I am interested in
<autarch> rye: are you going to poste another version?
<rye> autarch, no, for now i'll stick to this one
<autarch> rye: http://pastebin.com/BUJuHHxy
<rye> autarch, ok, it actually has created all the folders and now it is querying the server, could you please run " u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l " now?
<autarch> 35
<rye> autarch, could you please re-run?
<autarch> 29
<rye> ok, it works though it is not super-fast
<autarch> but the songs are not actually being downloaded, AFAICT
<autarch> there's no new mp3s under ~/.ubunutone
<autarch> and the music store still just shows "transferring ..." for every song I purchased
<rye> autarch, they will start downloading once all preparatory work for metadata is done, i.e. when u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l will indicate 0
<autarch> every song I purchased a few days ago
<autarch> so any idea why it'd be so insanely slow? I'm on a 50/10 connection here
<autarch> I think I have enough bandwidth to download some mp3s ;)
<rye> autarch, checking re: "transferring..." files
<autarch> well, that makes sense, since it hasn't actually synced said files yet
<autarch> and keep in mind, I bought these songs on Monday (IIRC)
<autarch> so the fact that it's _finally_ making some progress now is not reassuring
<rye> autarch, are these files appearing in your web ui ?
<autarch> yeah, they were there when I came into the channel
<autarch> before restarting the sync daemon
<autarch> the files report that they've been there for 1 day & 14 hours
<sunk8> bump
<rye> sunk8, could you please provide more info about whether you were running ubuntuone in karmic earlier and whether you get any errors
<autarch> ok, I bought the songs _yesterday_
<rye> sunk8, additionally you might want to run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh that will collect some debugging info that might help in resolving this issue faster
<sunk8> i was running ubuntu one in karmic without the client. but had my computer 'added'.
<autarch> so I think they transferred to u1 immediately, and are taking forever to sync (and are therefore not showing up in rhythmbox)
<rye> autarch, you are right, the recent changes to the infrastructure should have speed that up but this appears to be working not for all users
<autarch> anything I can do to investigate?
<sunk8> k, I ran the script in a terminal and 'pasted' the report to pastebin. No machines added to my account, I've tried all available solutions from the forum.
<sunk8> No encrypted keys, u1sync --authorize gives no output
<rye> sunk8, could you please provide the URL to the pastebin it gave you?
<rye> sunk8, just a thought - what browser are you running?
<sunk8> firefox with no extensions
<duanedesign> rye: did i hear something about a new script?  :)
<rye> duanedesign, kind of - apport collect w/o apport and w/o collect... - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh
<rye> sunk8, ok, so when you open ubuntuone preferences then does the window appear?
<rye> autarch, what's the current reading on u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l ?
<autarch> rye: down to 5
<rye> duanedesign, happy lucid lynx^W^W Ubuntu 10.04 LTS release!
<sunk8> well, the terminal didn't return me with any url... I was just asked if I want to paste to pastebin and i said yes. The file simply closed.
<rye> autarch, by this time waiting meta should go to 0 and content queue should unfreeze
<duanedesign> rye: yes i am excited. As usual on release day
<autarch> rye: yep, it's at 0
<autarch> it's downloaded 1 whole song so far
<autarch> ooh, 2!
<rye> duanedesign, this time ubuntuone does not have any fatal bugs... like the historical bug #462230 fixed 1 day before the release but caused tons of user mixed experience of ubuntuone during first month...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462230 in ubuntuone-client "Files are removed from server after sync is interrupted and resumed later (dup-of: 462828)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync: Capabilities mismatch is displayed for outdated clients." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462828
<sunk8> Ubuntu one preferences does open. But I have no account info there. If I click on Manage account, I can log into my account, but after that nothing happens.
<rye> sunk8, ok, quick test - could you please close ubuntuone-preferences and then kill ubuntuone-login process?
<rye> paste.ubuntu.com really needs the history  - like http://pastebin.com has
<rye> sunk8, after you do that could you please try running ubuntuone-preferences again?
<rye> sunk8,  and one more - do you have "Ubuntuone token for https://ubuntuone.com"  in "Applications / Accessories / Passwords and Encryption keys" ?
<sunk8> Done. No I don't have any keys except 'Passwords:login'.
<sunk8> Ubuntuone preferences is up. Shall I connect?
<rapha> congrats for the release!
<rapha> (i'm still missing two songs though =) )
<mxpxpod> are there plans to write an extension for chrome's bookmarks?
<beuno> mxpxpod, yes
<mxpxpod> beuno: what is the timeline on that?
<sunk8> @rye I'm still on 10.04 RC Shall I upgrade to the latest release and try again?
<statik> mxpxpod, i keep trying to avoid working on it ;) would you find bookmark syncing from chrome very useful?
<mxpxpod> statik: yes, very... I only use firefox for web development and chrome for my daily browsing
<rye> sunk8, hm, could you please click on the arrow near Passwords: login entry in the seahorse(Passwords and encryption keys app)
<statik> mxpxpod: do you need access to your bookmarks from your mobile phone and other computers that you don't normally use, or you just like them synced between your desktop browsers? Anything in particular that is good or bad about the built in bookmark sync in chrome already?
<mxpxpod> statik: I'd like to sync them between my phone and browser
<mxpxpod> plus, I don't trust my data to google ;)
<mxpxpod> or, rather, would rather have it backed up on my computer/ubuntuone than google's server
<sunk8> rye. Nope. There's no arrow here. Just one entry in 'Passwords'. It's a Keyring with Name 'login' and no details in 'created'
<rye> sunk8, ah, ok
<sunk8> earlier I had tried to delete this key and restart, no go. It appeared on the next boot.
<rye> sunk8, hm, so when you re-opened the preferences application no new tab appeared in the browser prompting you to re-add your computer, right?
<statik> mxpxpod: thanks, this is useful feedback
<mxpxpod> statik: cool
<mxpxpod> the only other thing I'd like to see (that I know you guys are working on) is pictures on contacts in U1
<sunk8> rye. No, I got the usual Ubuntu sign in page. I logged in and reached my Ubuntu One account page directly. Here in 'View the machines connected to this account', it tells me to visit installation details. It's all a vicious circle
<sunk8> rye. And no change in the Ubuntu Preferences window. It's still the same.
<rye> sunk8, when you open ubuntuone-preferences it should direct you to adding your machine to ubuntuone. If you were not logged in then you will be directed to Ubuntu SSO page. After you log in you will be presented with the screen to add your machine. When you add your machine then you will be redirected to localhost (syncdaemon receives the tokens required) and then you will have /files/ opened. When does that break for you?
<sunk8> Well here's what happens: If I'm logged in, I reach my Ubuntu 1 account page directly. If I'm not logged in, I reach the SSO page. I log in and I reach the Ubuntu 1 account page. There is no 'add your machine' option/page. :-(
<sunk8> To be sure, I had booted from a usb flash drive (changes discarded on reboot). Tried the same , no go.
<sunk8> rye. Hey, I just noticed something. My username has deactivatedaccount appended to it!
<rye> sunk8, huh ?
<rye> sunk8, launchpad account has deactivatedaccount ?
<sunk8> I dunno. I havn't used it in a while
<rye> sunk8, ok, well, if you can login via SSO then you don't actually need launchpad account. So could you please close all one.ubuntu.com tabs in the browser then close the preferences application, then reopen it and see whether any web page came out
<rye> i don't think we tested how ubuntuone works with deactivated launchpad account though...
<rapha> rye: so now that it's released, how can i get the missing songs into my account?
<rye> rapha, do you have a "try again" button somewhere near the song that has failed to transfer?
<sunk8> rye, closed all tabs... closed apps... Killed ubuntuone-login... Opened Ubuntu Preferences. Got the SSO page. Still waiting for logon...
<rapha> rye: yeah ... that never did anything. i just wanted to try again, but it shows "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..." forever now
<sunk8> rye. I'm at the lost something page now! Till a minute back I could log into my account in SSO! What hapenned?
<rye> ok, please wait, the admins are now fixing login.ubuntu.com which pretends to be down
<beuno> it's actually not pretending
<rapha> it *pretends* to? :-)
<beuno> :)
<rye> No server is available to handle this request.
<rapha> probably overwhelmed
<rye> wow, whole SSO does not want to cooperate... Somebody is logging in/logging out all the time now having fun :)
<rapha> works fine via the web for me, rye - maybe because i'm in europe?
<beuno> rye, ship it CDs
<rye> beuno, arghh... when launchpad was the openid provider was that the same during the release?
<beuno> rye, worst  :)
<rye> beuno, no favicon even?
<beuno> it would take Launchpad down
<beuno> which is always fun
<sunk8> rye. Thanks for your help. I think I'll run my update now and try on the latest kernel...
<rye> sunk8, yes, that's a good idea since we can't contact SSO now reliably to diagnose the issue
<topyli> hrm. my user defined folders are syncing fine, but i threw a file in the actual ~/Ubuntu One folder and it won't budge
<topyli> it shows in --waiting-content, but not in --current-transfers. it's been a while
<rye> topyli, does it show in u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<rye> topyli, i.e. is there a lot of entries there ?
<rye> topyli, and what is u1sdtool --status ?
<topyli> status is working_on_both. there's a lot of entries in --waiting-meta: a load of "Query", an UnLink, an MakeFile and a ListFile
<topyli> er, ListDir
<topyli> the MakeFile seems to refer to my failing file
<topyli> rye, this space intentionally left blank: just hilighting :)
<rye> topyli, i am willing to replace the notice about the maintenance now but it looks like the team is tweaking the servers to be faster now that's why you may experience slow advance of metadata queue.
<rye> topyli, and there are some restarts of apiservers planned so that might disrupt sync and client will reconnect
<topyli> rye, ok, that's fine, it's not important or urgent. it's just a lucid screenshot i wanted to share on twitter using ubuntu one :)
<topyli> thanks, i'm sure the service is under lot of scaling pressure these days :)
<duanedesign> pretty neat script rye . I amde sure to add that to my people.ubuntu.com site.
<rye> duanedesign, i guess we need to start an official project :)
<rye> duanedesign, in order to have one bzr source :)
<rye> duanedesign, these are in lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
<duanedesign> rye: i have that branch on my computer somewhere
<twright> honk, I have been having some issues getting ubuntu one to sync
<topyli> twright, the servers are wonky right now as they're putting in more servers or something
<topyli> anyway, scaling up
<twright> ok although I have been experiencing issues for several months since I activated the 'sharing  other folders' feature
<topyli> twright, ok, probably another issue then
<twright> when I tried creating a new account it did work
<rye> twright, what is the actual issue you are experiencing?
<twright> well it does not seem to be syncing
<twright> u1sdtool -s says it is working but system monitor does not report the download occuring
<twright> rye: it took an hour just to create the folder and it does not seem to be progressing
<beuno> twright, you see, the problem is that as we add more servers, people's connections are dropped
<beuno> so you have to do the whole auth, server and local rescan, again
<beuno> the real-life speed will kick in once we finish adding more servers
<twright> beuno: great
<adasz> hello how can i change the login?
<twright> beuno: any indication of when it will start working again
<adasz> i logged in with the wrong account
<adasz> how can i change
<adasz> ?
<beuno> twright, we're hoping to stop fiddling with servers and knobs within the next hour or two
<beuno> adasz, log out at the top-right?
<adasz> and then?
<twright> beuno: great
<adasz> beuno, ?
<beuno> adasz, go to one.ubuntu.com, sign in again with the correct account
<adasz> beuno, thx now it works
<adasz> beuno, can i make only to sync the files?
<adasz> without the contact?
<beuno> adasz, sure
<piratemurray> honk
<piratemurray> can anyone help me with ubuntuone music sotre issues?
<rye> piratemurray, hi, what is the issue you are experiencing?
<piratemurray> hi there! i seem to be waiting an awefully long time for my downloads from 7digital to download
<piratemurray> they just say queued.
<piratemurray> i would say that after a while they download. one track at a time. but it takes a very long time
<piratemurray> is this normal?
<beuno> piratemurray, no, we're just under heavy traffic today
<rye> piratemurray, do you see the songs in your https://one.ubuntu.com/files ?
<piratemurray> i'll check. give me two tics
<piratemurray> yes i do
<piratemurray> so the server load thing is totally normal. cool cool. thanks
<piratemurray> is this due to get better in the future?
<rye> piratemurray, ok, then this is what beuno suggested, " <beuno> twright, we're hoping to stop fiddling with servers and knobs within the next hour or two "
<rye> piratemurray, definitely, the team is now working to make file sync faster
<piratemurray> fantastic. thanks for that. btw i really like ubuntuone and the whole cloud concept
<piratemurray> great job to everyone involved!
<rye> piratemurray, thanks :)
 * rye is definitely involved, he is running in circles screaming and shouting about bugs
<duanedesign> rye: is  connect = 0  Connect on start?
<rye> duanedesign, well, for ubuntuone in lucid... hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, i believe this is not used anymore - /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch
<duanedesign> rye: sorry i meant karmic
<duanedesign> i thought i had these written down, but cant seem to find them. I dont have a Karmic install anymore to figure it out.
<rye> i have
<rye> i need to  start my own server farm :)
<rye> duanedesign, 0 - always connect, 1 - remember last time, 2 - never
<pengudeus> honk
<rye> pengudeus, hi
<pengudeus> Hello.  :D
<pengudeus> I'm having an issue with adding my Computer to Ubuntu One
<rye> pengudeus, what is the issue ?
<duanedesign> rye: thank you!
<pengudeus> Rye: Sorry for the delay
<pengudeus> Rye: The instructions say to press the "add computer" button
<pengudeus> Rye: But I don't see an Add Computer button
<pengudeus> Rye: SIlly question, I know @_@
<rye> pengudeus, ok, when you opened ubuntuone from me-menu was ubuntuone page opened in your browser?
<rye> automatically i mean
<pengudeus> yes, it asked me to sign in, which I did
<rye> pengudeus, only to sign in and where have it brought you?
<pengudeus> Rye: It takes me to "My Account"
<rye> pengudeus, ok, what are the options there, are you able to access Files Notes or you have only one Account tab ?
<blistov> So, how far away are we from u1 storing our desktop configuration?
<rye> blistov, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf
<rye> blistov, basically community specs
<rye> pengudeus, have you subscribed to the service, by the way?
<weepe> hi
<weepe> I hace question about U1
<weepe> have
<weepe> I have configuration files in ubuntu one storage
<weepe> I installed fresh 10.04
<weepe> I logged in to U1
<weepe> how I get these files back to my ubuntu from U
<weepe> U1
<weepe> syncronization works one way only?
<weepe> Ubuntu Desktop >> Ubuntu One?
<mattgriffin> weepe: it works 2-way... thought you could also grab the config files you want directly from the website (https://one.ubuntu.com/files/)
<weepe> hmz
<weepe> I put some files to /home/../Ubuntu One folder .. these were sycnronized to server but files what I had allready there didnt syncronize back to my ubuntu
<mattgriffin> blistov: that's 1 possible option in the future. i think there's a bug reported for that already and we probably categorized it in our wishlist
<mattgriffin> weepe: hmm
<pengudeus> Rye: Yes.  I've subscribed to the free service.
<weepe> U1 preferences show that Im connected and Syncronization is complete...
<mattgriffin> pengudeus: sorry... Rye had to go. it was pretty late for him.
<pengudeus> matt: No problem.
<weepe> I uploaded these files when I had 9.04
<mattgriffin> weepe: there's a terminal command that you can use to get more info on the sync status. open a terminal and type 'u1sdtool -s'
<weepe> sry
<weepe> 9.10
<mattgriffin> weepe: ah
<mattgriffin> weepe: there should be any problem with uploading them from a 9.10 machine and syncing to a 10.04 machine
<blistov> so, why did the u1 tray go away?  Everyone clearly wants it back... :)
<weepe> hmz
<weepe> disconnected couple of times and reconnected and now Im getting them
<mattgriffin> blistov: it was a larger design decision to remove those type of icons and indicators... the tray can get quite long. we know people still need better indication of their sync status so we're going to work on it a bit for 10.10
<mattgriffin> weepe: great!
<blistov> mattgriffin, so right now all my machines are having problems syncing, and its rather difficult to figure out which are synced and which are not.  Still having some server issues?
<duanedesign> blistov: what desktop configuration files would you like to see synced?
<mattgriffin> blistov: yeah. it's a bit rocky with all of the new users from the official launch today... we're working on it. sorry for the problems
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: ohh... good question :)
<blistov> duanedesign, most importantly, empathy, ff, and evolution settings.
<blistov> duanedesign, though I'd really like to just see u1 integration, and I'd drop all my .files in there and symlink back.
<mattgriffin> blistov: what aspects of ff?
<duanedesign> I have an application that i have been working on. Currently it stores dpkg selections and some dot files like .bashrc .emacs .vimrc etc
<mattgriffin> blistov: same question for evolution
<blistov> mattgriffin, well right now, just plugins, as my plugins already do what oneconf would normally do.
<mattgriffin> blistov: hmm... plugins. we hadn't considered that but it's an interesting idea
<blistov> mattgriffin, so.. FF - history, bookmarks, passwords, and plugins would be great.  Evolution - settings only. don't need4GB of mail :)
<mattgriffin> blistov: i can see how it would make life easier at times
<mattgriffin> heh
<blistov> mattgriffin, for most people, i suspect plugins are mandatory.
<blistov> I've built lots of scripts to keep all my stuff in sync, but ultimately it requires cooperation from upstream devs.
<blistov> ... actually, maybe not anymore, as long as the application saves everything on the fly, instead of at close time.
<mattgriffin> blistov: we looked into passwords and keys during UDSLucid but dropped it b/c it seemed really difficult and we had quite a full plate. it's a good thing to continue to investigate though.
<blistov> mattgriffin, I'd love to start this project, but I really need to learn a more robust language first :)
<mattgriffin> :)
<blistov> In my perfect world, I'd be listening to some music, while browsing a web page, and talking to someone via IM, on my desktop.  I'd then grab my tablet or phone and walk away, fully expecting to open my mobile device and it'd be exactly where I left my desktop.
<blistov> oh, .. FF - tabs :)
<duanedesign> blistov: +1
<blistov> It'd be great if we could sync application state as well.  ie: empathy converation with mom open here.  sync it to my tablet.
<blistov> pick up my tablet and leave, and my music continues on the tablet :)
<eeebuntu> hey, how to connect my ubuntu 10.04 machine on ubuntu one?
<blistov> All individually very easy, but tying them together and standardizing is the fun part :)
<blistov> Anywho, I gotta go and because I haven't invented a universal sync, my irc won't be coming with me (yet) :(
<duanedesign> i started a project for what i was working on. After reviewing the OneConf blueprint i have been reworking it a bit. https://launchpad.net/stipple
<duanedesign> blistov: have a nice day
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: hello
<eeebuntu> hello
<eeebuntu> hey, how to connect my ubuntu 10.04 machine on ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: have you signed up for one of the subscriptions yet
<eeebuntu> huh?
<blistov> duanedesign, mattgriffin, if you guys get this started, I've got tonnes of input from the past couple years of experience.  I'd be more than happy to throw down/test ideas.
<blistov> I'm out.
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: huh?
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: huh? what does that mean?
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: you go to one.ubuntu.com and pick either the 2GB or 50GB servioce
<duanedesign> service*
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<eeebuntu> i have 2gb
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: what next
<eeebuntu> honk
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: what next
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: after that when you launch Ubuntu One from the Me Menu you will be prompted to add your computer
<eeebuntu> duanedesign:not happining
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try this
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: close the Ubuntu One window and open a Terminal (Appllications > Accessories > Terminal)
<eeebuntu> ok
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: ok
<duanedesign> run the command  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> after that you can try to open Ubuntu One again
<duanedesign> and it should open a browser window
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: thanks! it works!
<duanedesign> eeebuntu: great!
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: meet me in a private chat.
<eeebuntu> never mind
<eeebuntu> duanedesign: NEVER MIND
#ubuntuone 2010-04-30
<Ergo^> hello, im having issues connecting my client to ubuntu one
<Ergo^> i logged onto my account on the website
<Ergo^> and according to instructions i should see "Add this Computer button"
<Ergo^> maybe im completly blind... but where is that thing ?
<d00zer> so... ubuntuone file sync uploads. Is it painfully slow for anyone else?
<d00zer> when i say slow i mean it's uploaded < 2MB in the last hour...
<d00zer> is this a known issue? I don't see anything relating to it on the status page
<duanedesign> d00zer: probably a lot of people using the service with the release today
<d00zer> that would do it, yup
<d00zer> i bet the servers are taking a hammering
<d00zer> shame really, because the offering is pretty slick... shame about the performance on the day!
<duanedesign> yeah i imagine there is a lot of people filling up there Ubuntu One folders
<d00zer> i wonder how many folks worked around the "add this computer" missing button bug
<mattgriffin> d00zer: it's most definitely the new people joining today
<d00zer> i couldn't find it for the life of me. in the end i installed the tools and used "u1sync --authorize" instead
<mattgriffin> d00zer: last night we implemented more infrastructure improvements and database optimizations and it was flying like never before
<mattgriffin> d00zer: the team is still working on improving things at this moment
<duanedesign> d00zer: there has been a bug that is affecting some people. It requires killing the Ubuntuone-login process
<duanedesign> then when you open Ubuntu One for the first time it launches the webpage
<d00zer> just kill `pgrep ubuntuone-login` ?
<mattgriffin> d00zer: what do you mean by missing add your computer button. how were you expecting to add your computer to your account?
<duanedesign> d00zer: killall ubuntuone-login
<d00zer> ok
<d00zer> i mean that the instructions as https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ don't reflect what really happens during installation
<mattgriffin> d00zer: we're going to update them asap. where do you think they fail?
<mattgriffin> which step
<d00zer> "... To add your computer to your Ubuntu One account, click on the Add this Computer button. New users adding their first computer will also accept the Ubuntu One Terms & Conditions."
<d00zer> step 8
<d00zer> that page never appears
<d00zer> i had to dig around and found other users doing "u1sync --authorize" as a workaround
<mattgriffin> d00zer: does that not show up for you in your web browser after step 7?
<d00zer> no
<d00zer> only once i run the u1sync --authorize command
<d00zer> then it opens the page in my browser
<d00zer> and i can follow the instructions as written
<mattgriffin> d00zer: do you remember what happened after you signed in?
<mattgriffin> where did the browser take you?
<d00zer> can't remember now
<d00zer> i think to the ubuntuone dashboard
<mattgriffin> d00zer: step 1 is supposed to kick off opening the web browser
<d00zer> it doesn't
<d00zer> it just opens the ubuntoone preferences dialog
<duanedesign> i know starting a little over a week ago people starting showing up because the browser was not opening on first run.
<mattgriffin> d00zer: there was a problem with firefox that delayed the opening of the browser
<d00zer> i use chrome
<d00zer> not FF
<d00zer> maybe that makes a difference...
<duanedesign> i dont think rye has been able to reproduce it and it doesnt affect everyone.
<d00zer> although "u1sync --authorize" opens the correct page in Chrome
<mattgriffin> weird
<d00zer> yeah
<d00zer> like i say, the workaround was fine
<d00zer> but the sloooooooow uploads are unfortunate
<mattgriffin> d00zer: i've definitely seen a lot of people report that issue today
<mattgriffin> d00zer: yeah. we'll get it fixed.
<d00zer> nice one :)
<mattgriffin> :)
<d00zer> does it also affect the none-free accounts?
<d00zer> the speed issues, that is
<mattgriffin> d00zer: so typing u1sync --authorize opened the browser for your?
<d00zer> it opened the page in a new tab, yes
<mattgriffin> d00zer: it affects everyone ;)
<d00zer> heh, ok
<d00zer> glad i didn't cough up any money yet ;-)
<mattgriffin> hehe
<mattgriffin> d00zer: well i'm sorry it's not behaving for your tonight and we're doing our best to make it better soon
<d00zer> thanks for the hard work guys
<mattgriffin> :)
<d00zer> it looks like the service is awesome
<mattgriffin> d00zer: thanks for the feedback!
<d00zer> much better than dropbox
<mattgriffin> thanks!
<d00zer> ...except that dropbox works quickly today ;)
<d00zer> hehe
<mattgriffin> haha
<mattgriffin> yeah
<d00zer> maybe i'll check it out in another week or so
<d00zer> see howit goes
<mattgriffin> d00zer: that would be great. always welcome to come back
<d00zer> ok, thanks again for the help
<d00zer> cheers
<mattgriffin> np
<Antagonist> honk
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: ping
<Antagonist> Wow, you fixed it! thanks.
<mattgriffin> i'm not sure what we fixed for Antagonist but that was easy
<spm> mattgriffin: you have positive thoughts. is underrated as a troubleshooting/fixing technique
<mattgriffin> spm: thanks :) i'm the youngest child of 3 so i'm the peacekeeper
<spm> mattgriffin: I'm the oldest of 5. So I'm the peace*maker*. ;-)
<mattgriffin> spm: lol. is that what your paddle says
<spm> the beatings will continue until there is peace!!!
<spm> mattgriffin: that would be telling, but yes.
<mattgriffin> spm: http://a.espncdn.com/media/pg2/2002/0103/photo/dazed4_i.jpg
<spm> haha
<mattgriffin> spm: this one's better. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_TwK3s2Eg87g/SJkYbdTBBrI/AAAAAAAAAnk/lv2dm0cbiMU/s400/fred_obannion.jpg
<spm> heh
<mattgriffin> from this article: http://bigdunc.blogspot.com/2008/08/biggest-movie-douchebags.html
<mattgriffin> spm: i want to update the topic in this channel. how do i do it?
<spm> mattgriffin: /topic stuff <== usually; but may depend on perms etc
<spm> I plead somewhat ignorant as I wimp out in IRC and gui everything
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: pong
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: hey. are you an admin for this channel is just rye?
<duanedesign> rye and one other i believe. But i am not the one other.
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: i'm curious if you would be able to update the topic... ok
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: what would you like to see. I am usually here pretty early when rye gets in.
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: i chatted with Chipaca and verterok and updated the ubuntu wiki to include instructions on how to add a computer through the terminal. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Account
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: ahh. you read my mind
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: if you see rye, it would be great if he could change the topic to this: "https://one.ubuntu.com/ | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Review http://bit.ly/coIKlj for help on adding your computer | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient."
<Chipaca> I can do that :)
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: i was thinking with the sprinkling of 'adding computer' bugs i was thinking there needed to be some way to educate people about this
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: i also added a bit of text to the Status page that points to the new FAQ item
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: yeah... thanks for your help on them. definitely quite a few more today
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: yeah!
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com/ | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Review http://bit.ly/coIKlj for help on adding your computer | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: thank you
<Chipaca> exhausting, but worth it just to please you, mattgriffin
<duanedesign> lol
<mattgriffin> haha. :)
<Flamey> I just installed Lucid and I can't associate my one account with my pc.
<duanedesign> hello Flamey
<duanedesign> can you try quitting the Ubuntu One preferences
<duanedesign> then opening a Terminal
<Flamey> done
<duanedesign> and running the command:  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<Flamey> oh there's an faq item for this
<Flamey> yup
<Flamey> done
<duanedesign> then when you open Ubuntu One again it should open Firefox for you
<Flamey> got it, thanks so much. sorry to bug you for something that was right there in the known issues shown in the /topic.
<duanedesign> Flamey: quite ok
<duanedesign> Flamey: come back if you need anything else
<Flamey> sure thing.
<duanedesign> not that you have to leave right now :)
<Flamey> <_< Well the web interface has been horribly slow through all this, I assume it's just today that's really loaded from all the new installs.
<duanedesign> Flamey: yeah the servers are getting hammered
<duanedesign> everybody is filling up their Ubuntu One folders
<Flamey> yeah, I bet. I got decently hammered at the Ubuntu-qc party.
<NateW> I would like to delete a synced folder.. I forgot to mark it not to be synced before I erased it. Now I can't seem to get it removed. Here is a screenshot: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=3011
<NateW> it would be nice if there was an option to remove the synced folder like an actual ubuntuone folder as seen in the screenshot
 * Chipaca *looks* at mattgriffin
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com/ | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Review http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<NateW> is a removal for one of the synced folders planned to be implemented?
<duanedesign> hello NateW
<NateW> hello
<duanedesign> the devs are usually around between 13:00-21:00 GMT. You can also ask on Launchpad. They answer those regularly. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+addquestion
<duanedesign> NateW: the u1sdtool on the commandline has some tools for managing UDFs
<NateW> duanedesign: awesome.. i will give that a try
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> shows the folders set to sync
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID
<duanedesign> Unsubscribe from the user defined folder specified by FOLDER_ID
<duanedesign> you get the FOLDER_ID from --list-folders
<duanedesign> NateW: hope that helps
<NateW> hopefully
<NateW> thanks for the help
<Chipaca> NateW: you should be able to unsubscribe a folder using nautilus
<Chipaca> right click, stop syncing with ubuntu one
<NateW> Chipaca: i deleted the folder and forgot i had it set to be synced
<Chipaca> oops :)
<Chipaca> umm... that might actually DWYM
<Chipaca> verterok: ping
<NateW> duanedesign: tried to unsubscribe the folder, still shows up in folder list
<NateW> is it normal for ubuntuone to sync for 30 min? i have about 6mb used in my storage
<NateW> here is u1sdtool -s : http://www.pasteall.org/12829
<NateW> and there is absolutely no network activity from u1
<NateW> well, every 20 seconds my receiving spikes to about 3.4 kb/s, but u1 should use more than that =P
<Chipaca> NateW: it depends on how many files and shares and extra synced folders you have
<Chipaca> NateW: and no, 30 minutes isn't normal, but it isn't unheard of either
<Chipaca> NateW: speed is something we want to start doing for 10.10 :)
<NateW> i have about 15-20 files, 2 folders, no shares
<Chipaca> ok, so it shouldn't take that long
<Chipaca> unless your network hiccuped or something
<Chipaca> it should be really fast for something that small
<NateW> thats what i'm figuring.. its not an issue with my network connection.. i can download the ubuntu livecd at around 1mb/s
<Chipaca> ok, having established that I hate you...
<NateW> Chipaca: the vesion of lucid i'm using was installed since alpha 1, that shouldnt be an issue right? (no old packages that might be making issues or new ones missing?)
<Chipaca> NateW: mine's fairly ancient too :)
<Chipaca> (no, it shoudln't be an issue)
<NateW> hmm.. didnt have this issue on karmic
<duanedesign> NateW: your u1sdtool -s looks ok
<Chipaca> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<Chipaca> NateW: ^ on a terminal
<Chipaca> NateW: then you can track its progress
<elzapp> Chipaca: I'm still getting INTERNAL_ERROR, and reconnects inbetween each fileupload
<Chipaca> elzapp: yeah, that is very weird
<Chipaca> elzapp: do you have time to help us debug that?
<Chipaca> elzapp: if yes, please:
<Chipaca> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug --host=ec2-174-129-192-154.compute-1.amazonaws.com --dns_srv=q
<Chipaca> elzapp: then, u1sdtool -c (to connect syncdaemon)
<Chipaca> elzapp: then, get an internal error
<elzapp> I don't have time to do that right now, but I'll be happy to do that later today
<Chipaca> elzapp: then, stop syncdaemon, compress ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-debug.log, and send it and the command to __lucio__
<Chipaca> elzapp: I got similar issues and we've gone through it but it wasn't too conclusive
<Chipaca> hopefully more data points will help :)
<Chipaca> mine only happen with ogg files, which is complete nonesense (there is nothing nowhere that cares that they are oggs)
<sunk8> rye. Just wanted to thank you for your help. My upgrade to the released version seems to have solved the issue. ;-)
<elzapp> damn... I just killed syncdaemon on the wrong machine...
<elzapp> Is there any way to start it again over SSH?
<elzapp> ah, all I needed to do was to export DISPLAY=:0
<elzapp> 1 hour of debug output from syncdaemon: ~10MB of logs
<elzapp> uh oh... Not user with network... so much for export DISPLAY=:0
<duanedesign> elzapp: u1sdtool -c ?
<elzapp> duanedesign: no, it can't access my gnome-keyring
<elzapp> There. I've updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571142 let's hope we can get some matching server-logs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571142 in ubuntuone-servers "syncdaemon looses connection" [Undecided,New]
<khubert> hi, i was curious, i run my own private vpn network so all my machines can share files regardless of where i am
<elzapp> khubert: yes?
<khubert> i would totally love ubuntu one to do some handshaking for me, and just make this a part of my OS
<khubert> like, each one of my machines/gadgets are really an extension of myself, or the ubuntu one universe
<khubert> would you be interested in handling VPN servers in the one network?
<khubert> or we could setup a p2pvpn solution, and you would only server the client IPs
<elzapp> VNC and similar services would also benefit from that
<khubert> yes, exactly, i only care about my rhythmbox daap shares, but other people could enjoy things like bonjour to talk to family members, VNC to help family members...
<khubert> sorry, bonjour chat in empathy i meant
<khubert> i suppose you could also share printers and the like... although that's an edge case
<khubert> so, uh... have i rallied the troops?
<elzapp> I wish I had a music player that could stream directly from U1
<khubert> yea, rather than just a file serve, i agree
<khubert> although, the new music store is a cool idea. reminds me of Steam
<khubert> but, if you had vpn, you could just do your own daap share, and travel with a light netbook
<rapha> morning all
<rapha> so i clicked "Try again" on my missing songs and it says "Queued" since yesterday evening now
<perscitus> Has anyone realized that ubuntu is moving to a 4 profit venture for canonical?
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<topyli> i think many people are aware that canonical is a company, yes :)
<perscitus> wrong channel
<perscitus> But i cant add a computer to ubuntu one
<kermiac> perscitus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
 * rye tries to create new account
<elzapp> rye: just want to let you know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571142 is still an issue. I have updated the bug with some more log data, going to a specific server
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571142 in ubuntuone-servers "syncdaemon looses connection" [Undecided,New]
<pedronis> elzapp: still getting INTERNAL ERRORS and reconnection on uploads?
<rye> pedronis, "2010-04-30 07:41:27,434 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly."
<rye> pedronis, for no apparent reason
<rye> pedronis, well, yes , INTERNAL_ERROR
<pedronis> I was seeing it as well
<rye> i suspect that during the upload server drops the connection, client is not prepared to handle that in any other way than to reconnect
<elzapp> pedronis: yes
<kklimonda> does android client for the contacts sync support two-way sync? It only downloads contacts from u1 for me
<psypher246> rye: hello are you online?
<rye> psypher246, hi, i am but i will become really available in 10 minutes (i hope)
<psypher246> just checking if there are still issues with the db as i have the same problem i had yesterady
<psypher246> rye: but let me know when u ready, also busy with conference calls :/
<rye> ok, when new user is created via SSO he is not directed to ubuntuone to get his machine added. Baad
<kermiac> hmm rye: SYS_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT leading to STANDOFF state was most likely due to server load, right?
<kermiac> oh yeah, btw - hello rye!! :)
<rye> kermiac, yes, since HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT basically means that initial connection procedure was not completed in time.
<kermiac> rye: are we creating any kind of "master" bug report for current server load issues, or maybe a standard response? I'm seeing a *lot* of bug reports due to excess server load
<kermiac> currently I'm just apologising for the issues & advising the op that this is currently being worked on
<rye> kermiac, i am thinking whether bug #571142 can be made as a master bug report for the disconnection things
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571142 in ubuntuone-servers "syncdaemon looses connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571142
 * kermiac looks
<rye> or just create a master bug report
<kermiac> that report seems reasonable to me, it contains many of the current errors I'm seeing (not all, but most)
<kermiac> or we could create one master bug report with all current related symptoms & add it to the "status" page
<AJenbo> where do i get my app for android?
<deutero> hola
<psypher246> rye: hello, you there?
<rye> psypher246, yes, sorry for the delay, so you are still uploading the files and get reconnected, right?
<psypher246> rye: no worries, was busy myself, yeah looks like it, but slow as usual, in the last hour the python process has uploaded 50kb
<rye> psypher246, could you please pastebin grep 'Connection started to host' syncdaemon.log ?
<psypher246> grep 'Connection started to host' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<psypher246> returns nothing
<rye> psypher246, ok, could you please pastebin the whole log, i have just uploaded 4 Mb for tests, but since there are several servers ... netstat -n | grep 443 | grep ESTABLISHED
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425187/
<rye> psypher246, what does netstat -n | grep 443 | grep ESTABLISHED say ?
<psypher246> tcp        0      0 10.12.253.137:37519     174.129.241.144:443     ESTABLISHED
<psypher246> tcp        0      0 10.12.253.137:48089     91.189.89.213:443       ESTABLISHED
<psypher246> tcp        0      0 10.12.253.137:49773     209.85.229.19:443       ESTABLISHED
<psypher246> tcp        0      0 10.12.253.137:59813     91.189.89.212:443       ESTABLISHED
<xoco> honk
<duanedesign> rye: hello. I imagine you saw the updated /topic
<rye> duanedesign, believe it or not, but i noticed just now
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!!!
<kklimonda> ok, now here's a funny thing - one cannot download a funambol client for android without using android market..
<kklimonda> and to use android market you have to login using your google account
<kklimonda> and then you can't really remove this accout without deleting all personal data (funambol client included ;) )
<beniwtv> Hi all.. I was maybe considering a paid subscription, but I have a question: Is Ubuntu One contacts compatible with SyncML?
<rye> psypher246, could you please run the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query as "python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --show-account-info notes " and send in a private message to me?
<rye> beniwtv, SyncML is provided by syncml.one.ubuntu.com and can be set up by going to https://one.ubuntu.com/phones and setting up your phone
<beniwtv> rye: I take it I can have more than one phone right?
<rye> beuno, ^
<beniwtv> :)
<beniwtv> thanks
<kklimonda> how long should it take to sync contacts from u1 to local address book?
<jblount> rye: re: having more than one phone "kind of" is the best answer.
<jblount> rye: You can only setup one phone in the https://one.ubuntu.com/phones interface, but the credentials will work on as many devices / pieces of software that you hookup.
<rye> jblount, well, basically you can use any number of devices with the same credentials
<rye> jblount, hm, let me try one more phone... heh, the password needs to be reset
<jblount> kklimonda: That's pretty hard to tell, we are having lots of extra use right now because of the 10.04 release.
<jblount> kklimonda: Does it seem to be taking a long time for you?
<kklimonda> jblount: I've spent last few hours trying to push my contacts from the phone to u1 so I'm biased right now ;)
<jblount> kklimonda: Yikes! That's a long time!
<jblount> kklimonda: Are you seeing any in the web interface? https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts
<kklimonda> jblount: there were various problems and not all of them were related to u1 directly
<kklimonda> yes
<jblount> kklimonda: I wish we had a good metric of "one contact should take x seconds to sync" so I could give you some sort of expected time frame. For me, the longests I can remember it taking was a few seconds, but that was with everything working and no one but our team using the service :)
<kklimonda> I feel like an idiot when it comes to the whole couchdb thing :/
<studentz> Hi there I just bought some music :) . They are in Ubuntu server but I cannot sync with my ubuntu one folder Help me.....
<kklimonda> jblount: are there any logs related directly to the contact syncing I can check to see what's going on?
<jblount> rye: ^^ (both re logs for contact syncing and stuck song downloads)
<kklimonda> jblount: I have found a desktop-couchdb.log.1 and the least GET /contacts/_all_docs is from two hours ago.. weird
<rye> kklimonda, could you please check whether desktopcouch-service is running?
<rye> ok, i got it, the official status of sync is back to slow :(
<kklimonda> rye: yes, it is - I'm going to edit some local contact and see if it gets pushed.
<kklimonda> ah, wait - dates in this log are in the GMT GZ o.O
<kklimonda> TZ*
<rye> kklimonda, ok, there should be ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log - could you please check whether there is anything ERROR-like?
<kklimonda> so I guess you just got hit hard.. again :P
<kklimonda> rye: right, this file hasn't been touched since yesterday at all.
<kklimonda> I'll probably just logout and login and it will fix itself ;)
<rye> kklimonda, ok, then i believe desktopcouch replication became uncooperative
<kklimonda> unless there is something else you would like to get from me before I do that
<duanedesign> studentz: Are the songs in your cloud storage. You can test this by going to  http://one.ubuntu.com/files  and look under User Defined Folders > Purchased from Ubuntu One
<studentz> Yes they are
<studentz> I am downloading to my box one by one
<studentz> but I will like to syn my folder to avoid that
<studentz> but I would like to syn my folders to avoid that ( sorry for the typo)
<duanedesign> studentz: if you run this command in a Terminal what does it say?  u1sdtool --status
<rye> kklimonda, ok, no need to relogin, could you please try restarting desktopcouch - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop and then run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<duanedesign> studentz: You can paste multiline entries to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> kklimonda, in this case desktopcouch will be running in foreground
<studentz>  connection: With User With Network   description: processing queues   is_connected: True  is_error: False   is_online: True  queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<duanedesign> studentz: looks like it is working on it. Probably just slow because of the release yesterday.
<studentz> In the thumbnail of Ubuntu one folder the cloud has an red x. It that means that I'm no connected ?
<duanedesign> studentz: means it is not synced
<studentz> so how I can sync my Ubuntu one folder (UOF)
<kklimonda> rye: looks like I'm getting 503 from server
<rye> kklimonda, 503?
<rye> guys, couchdb misbehaves again!
<rye> kklimonda, could you please restart desktopcouch again?
<duanedesign> studentz: 'Connect' button under the Devices tab.  Looks like yours is working on a sync.
<kklimonda> rye: still the same "replication 2010-04-30 14:51:19,488 - can't create/verify 'u/ac7/96a/1473/contacts'" and the end of traceback is 'ServerError: (503, '')'
<rye> kklimonda, talking with admins now
<lee_cow> guys! seeing repeated connections error from funambol client as well a www contacts page. 504 Gateway Time-out ; whats going on?
<CardinalFang> lee_cow, I don't know directly, but it sounds like it's overloaded.  I suspect everyone's trying what you are.  Try again in a few hours, perhaps?
<CardinalFang> http://idono.imgur.com/ubuntu_cupcakes/1  Want.
<kklimonda> yeah, they look awesome, not to mention delicious
<rye> ok, we are now experiencing some strange sort of CouchDB outage, the team is working on figuring the actual reason out
<ndshomebrew> hi :)
<ndshomebrew> i've a (i hope) simpel question about add a computer in ubuntu one
<ndshomebrew> I deleted all acounts. So i don't have any accounts anymore
<ndshomebrew> How can i add one again?? (A)
<ndshomebrew> Im using ubuntu 10.04
<ndshomebrew> honk
<mattgriffin> ndshomebrew: link in this chat topic
<rye> ndshomebrew, the question is simple, yet the reply at the time is not the best that we could have - the service experiences an issue that may prevent you from adding your computer, the team is now working to resolve that
<ndshomebrew> ok
<ndshomebrew> thanks a lot
<ndshomebrew> than i have to wait :P
<ndshomebrew> is it also a bug that the ubuntu one venster in ubunut himself cant be closed? Now i need to do it with the system monitor or with the terminal :P
<ndshomebrew> bye all and thanks
<hirisov> hello
<hirisov> can sy help me please how can i add an encrypted partition to ubuntu one's sync "list"? I created a dedicated 50g partition for all the data i want to sync with ubuntu one
<hirisov> but cannot find how i can add this
<hirisov> ping?
<mattgriffin> hirisov: you can only sync folders that are within your home folder. symlinks are synced but they are not followed
<hirisov> huh that's really bad news
<mattgriffin> hirisov: sorry
<hirisov> and is there any way i can map taht encryptred partition into my hoem directory so ubuntuone can sync it?
<hirisov> like mount it there or soemthing?
<hirisov> i want to have these data on a different partition in case i need to reinstall ubuntu or anything
<tony> hi!
<hirisov> also this way i can access the data there from windows
<hirisov> it is really strange that it must be phisically there for ubuntuone to work?
<mattgriffin> hirisov: hmm
<tony> Is there anyone who knows just how safe it is to store information on ubuntu one?
<tony> as far as it being accessible from.. outside
<kklimonda> safe from what
<kklimonda> ?
<hirisov> they say if u store it encrypted on your own hardisk
<hirisov> then it's safe on ubuntuone as well
<Bookman> I seem to be connected and some files are synced, but the transfer speed is extremely low.  I don't have any bandwidth limits set and I only know it is slow by observing my network connection.
<tony> I am mostly worried about organisations asking for access, and so on
<hirisov> is there any "official" support for this 10$ monthly? i just payed it and if i cannot get it sync my encrypted partition then it's service is basically useless to me and i would be really sad then, i think it's a great idea and wanna support ubuntu as well
<Bookman> Any ideas on how to check/troubleshoot it?
<hirisov> tony if the data is encrypted nobody can decrypt taht without the key
<hirisov> even if they have access to all the files it's unusable to anybody without the key
<hirisov> althought i'm also interested about teh details about it
<tony> Thanks hirisov ! what is the best way to go about that
<hirisov> this was my first reason to create a dedicated encrypted partition to story my sensitive sata i want to backup to ubuntuone
<hirisov> but now seems ubuntuone is unable to sync folders outside of my $HOME? :((
<tony> Yes. It would be interesting to know just how accessible or bending Ubuntu is to outer pressure from organisations and governments
<tony> so it is virtually useless, lol
<hirisov> well i cant believe it it seems really stupid
<aquarius> rye, mr_chris has bought some songs which are in U1 but aren't syncing down to his machine. Can you give him some help?
<hirisov> okay i can encrypt my $HOME while installing
<hirisov> but i think it's really common practice not to store the data in $HOME but on other disk/partition how it's possible ubuntuone cannto sync that?
<rye> mr_chris, currently the sync performance is degraded so it may take a while before files will appear on your machine
<mr_chris> How long is a while?
<mr_chris> Is it due to just having a lot of traffic from the release last night?
<rye> hirisov, the point of Ubuntu One is that the files you are syncing will be available on the same location on another machines that you sync these files with. Having something syncing outside of $HOME will not guarantee any access rights to the partitions
<rye> mr_chris, could you please run the script at http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh ?
<rye> mr_chris, it will pastebin the details of your issue so that you won't need to perform these steps manually
<mr_chris> Ok. Just a second please and I'll have the output to you.
<mr_chris> Thanks for the help, btw.
<rye> mr_chris, after this could you please provide the url that is received
<hirisov> rye: i'm okay with manually create a symlink / mount point / whatever in all the machines i wanna sync with under my $HOME, and onyl start sync after i manually mount the encrypted partition by hand. is that possible?
<mr_chris> http://pastebin.com/PXmDWkSv
<rye> hirisov, the issue with symlinking is even worse - in case mountpoint is not mounted, how can the system detect that this folder is empty because it was not mounted or because it was cleaned in general case?
<rye> hirisov, if it finds that all files were removed locally then it will start removing the files online too, to keep everything synced
<tony> rye what??
<hirisov> rye: guess i can set it up so it only startrs syncing if i manually start it?
<hirisov> the problem is now i need to sync data which consist of documents etc i need to access both from ubunttu and windows
<tony> rye so i cannot backup things on ubuntu one, and reinstall my machine. because once it finds the items removed they will be deleted?
<hirisov> i REALLY dont liek to idea to mount my whiole ubuntu partition under vista and mess aroudn with vista in my ubunti $HOME
<hirisov> but that u say that is the onyl way to have my data encrypted, and accessible from multiple OSes in my laptop?
<rye> tony, no, there is the concept of metadata stored in your home directory. in case ubuntuone finds that its metadata is present _but no files are available_ then it will consider that the files were removed
<rye> tony, if you don't have metadata info for the file locally, then the files will be downloaded properly
<tony> rye oh, thanks!
<tony> thanks all. bb!
<rye> mr_chris, could you please do u1sdtool --info=/home/chris/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu One | pastebinit  and give the url here?
<kklimonda> ach, I've managed to move some files and rename parent directory and it took me only 10 minutes and 2 .u1conflict resolutions.. :)
<hirisov> ah too bad seems ubuntuone isn't exactly what i thought it to be :(
<hirisov> my fault probably
<mr_chris> http://pastebin.com/eTQMdp6L
<rye> verterok, is there any procedure to detect bug #571548 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/571548)
<mr_chris> Would a firewall cause any issues with Ubuntu One?
<kklimonda> rye: is it even worth reporting issues with U1 now or should we just wait till dust settles down?
<mr_chris> rye: I second kklimonda's question.
<rye> mr_chris, no, that's not firewall, for sure
<rye> the issues currently are: couchdb outage breaks web interface, slow syncdaemon syncing (moving service to better hardware), song downloads are not working fine for everyone
<kklimonda> mobile contact syncing also doesn't seem to work :)
<rye> kklimonda, aaand that,  http://identi.ca/ubuntuone
<verterok> rye: looking
<rye> mr_chris, could you please restart syncdaemon with u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<mr_chris> rye, done
<rye> mr_chris, ok, could you please open ubuntuone-preferences and check whether it says 'synchronization complete'
<verterok> rye: no way to do it "programatically" :p
<mr_chris> rye, "Synchronization in progress..."
<verterok> rye: server_hash in the root of the volume (UDF, share, U1 root) is == hash in the server, and syncdaemon doesn't download a new directory, that it's available via the web
<rye> verterok, ok, even if local_cache is empty ?
<verterok> rye: local_cache?
<rye> verterok, local_hash, sorry
<verterok> rye: yes
<rye> verterok, ok, if we put a file to that dir, will that drop the hashes and force refresh upon next restart?
<verterok> rye: becuase server rescan sends the server_hash to the server, the server check that it match the hash it have and don't send the NODE_STATE message
<verterok> rye: yes
<rye> verterok, ok, great, (/me collects empty files to give out to the victims of that bug)
<rye> mr_chris, could you please do u1sdtool --waiting-meta | pastebinit ?
<verterok> rye: also, we could hack a small protocol client to check this bug, but I think it's too much work
<verterok> rye: if you see too many users start hitting this, I could help with the script ;)
<hirisov> anybody can confirm pls if i install ubuntu with "password needed to decrypt data in $HOME" then i can safely put anything sensitie to $HOME/Ubuntu One and my files will be encrypted in the cloud? or any addition steps needed to store the data only decryptable by me in the ubuntuone cloud?
<mr_chris> pastbinit reports "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<kklimonda> hirisov: they won't be encrypted in the cloud - when you unlock your home directory U1 is going to see and sync unencrypted files
<rye> hirisov, ubuntuone is an application, it uses the files that are provided to it via the underlying platform. The encrypted directory is mounted and the applications gets access to the _unencrypted_ data
<gourgi> hey all,  Is there a quick 'n' dirty way to empty the contacts database from the cli? /me affected by bug #540675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540675 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot copy contacts from Personal addressbook to CouchDB addressbook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540675
<hirisov> i see thanks. is there any way taht they would be sent encrypted to the ubuntuone cloud?
<rye> mr_chris, ok, lets' make the files - do  "  touch /home/chris/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu One/placeholder "
<rye> mr_chris, after you do this could you please restart syncdaemon again - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<rodrigo_> gourgi, remove them all from evolution
<mr_chris> rye, done
<kklimonda> hirisov: one thing I can think of is to create two directories - Encrypted and Unencrypted, set u1 to sync Encrypted directory and then decrypt it on the fly to the Unencrypted one. No idea if it may work but it sounds doable.
<kklimonda> rye: hmm.. renaming files always make U1 reupload them?
<mr_chris> rye, the client still reports "Synchronization in progress..."
<rye> mr_chris, ok, now could you please do  " ( u1sdtool --waiting-meta; u1sdtool --waiting-content; u1sdtool --info=/home/chris/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu One ) | pastebinit " ?
<kklimonda> rye: or is it just because I've renamed parent directory, created a subdirectory and moved them to the subdirectory? U1 wasn't happy about it :)
<hirisov> kklimonda: hm i see, seems it needs considerable extra work and research to set that up
<hirisov> it's a bit strange to me, everybody just happily uploads their data unencrypted? or am i just too paranoid? :)
<mr_chris> rye, http://pastebin.com/rW224qZN
<rye> kklimonda, i believe that's the question to chicharra team - verterok - is renaming files always make U1 reupload them?
<verterok> kklimonda, rye: no, unless you move the file between shares or UDFs
<rye> mr_chris, ok, that is something new, lets wait 5 minutes and then could you please again do u1sdtool --waiting-meta | pastebinit
<mr_chris> rye, will do. Thanks for introducing me to pastebinit
<kklimonda> verterok: what I've done was basically: http://pastebin.com/wRvz94S6
<gourgi> rodrigo_: please take a look at latest comments in bug #540675. i see 109 contacts in evolution and i have 256 contacts in the desktop couch. the conctacts are hidden in evolution, marked as "deleted" in the desktop couch.i just want to empty the db and re-import the vcard adressbook
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540675 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot copy contacts from Personal addressbook to CouchDB addressbook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540675
<rodrigo_> gourgi, ah, yes, we don't remove them, just mark them as deleted
<kklimonda> hirisov: no idea - are you? :)
<rodrigo_> gourgi, then open with your browser ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<kklimonda> hirisov: I don't upload anything confidential to my U1 that I haven't encrypted manually (and that's only a few files)
<verterok> kklimonda: ok, interesting...
<gourgi> rodrigo_: already there :)
<rodrigo_> gourgi, that'll open a web interface to your local couchdb
<verterok> kklimonda: and you got the old structure back?
<rodrigo_> gourgi, then remove the records there, not sure if there is an 'empty db' option, I think not
<kklimonda> verterok: no but that may have been U1 being really slow :)
<hirisov> hm i see an interesting remark in thsi article: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/2/
<gourgi> rodrigo_: there is not such an option in futon, i just asked if you guys have a python script or something to empty the db
<hirisov> teh "Remote Backups of Encrypted Data" part
<verterok> kklimonda: yes, it's possible that the current slowness of the server(s) might play bad with lot of moves...it will not loss data, but it will create conflicts
<rodrigo_> gourgi, no, we don't, afaik
<hirisov> "Limitless network data storage is among the prominent features of Cloud  Computing services, such as Ubuntu One.  Data privacy in the Cloud, however, is a concern of many Cloud  customers. eCryptfs provides an interesting advantage to Cloud storage  users. Encrypted Home Directory users can conveniently and incrementally  synchronize the encrypted contents of their $HOME/.Private directory to  remote storage and rest assur
<gourgi> rodrigo_: ok , thanks. there should be such a tool imho. anyway keep getting u1 better and better guys ;)
<hirisov> probably this might be the solution? this is in my $HOME and it is encrypted so no need to manually encrypt files if i set it up and just put everything into this .Private directory?
<rye> hirisov, hmmm, need to check that
<rodrigo_> gourgi, if you write, we could include it in a u1-tools package :D
<rye> but that is interesting
<hirisov> if it works probably this should be included in the docs ?
<rye> hirisov, i am adding a TODO item to check for that
<gourgi> rodrigo_: i can code at all :-P
<gourgi> *can;t
<hirisov> rye: thanks, i hope u find it useful it would be really nice to have some "official" well documented way to set it up
<rye> hirisov, well, in this case the files will not be available online, i.e. they will be available but they will not be useful since the decryption will not happen online
<hirisov> sure
<hirisov> but i can live with that, i dont want to access them via browser
<hirisov> i just wanna make sure if my hdd blows up i can get it back from the cloud
<hirisov> and i think many user would find taht useful and would sacrifice to ability to browse it online via browser for increased security for certain files/directories
<rye> hirisov, ok, for now I am off for an hour, but I am definitely interested in .Private syncing, i have several testing machines that can be sacrificed for this. definitely need to check that
<rye> hirisov, so I believe you can ping me when you see me back available and we'll perform some tests for such interesting thing
<mr_chris> rye, http://pastebin.com/i0wWYSXF
<rye> mr_chris, ok, what does u1sdtool --waiting-content have ?
<hirisov> really nice, i'm off as well but i just signed up today for U1 so still have 30 days subsription i'm not in a hurry, if i can help with anythign so set it up or test i'd be happy to do
<hirisov> sure rye
<mr_chris> http://pastebin.com/dZQs8a4j
<rye> mr_chris, congratulations - your files will start appearing shortly
<rye> we now know how to unstick songs until the bug is fixed in the client
<mr_chris> rye, Sweet! So what was the issue? How can it be avoided in the future?
<rye> 1. create a file in .ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One 2. shut down syncdaemon with u1sdtool --quit; 3. start syncdaemon with u1sdtool --connect ; 4. Wait for files to arrive
<mr_chris> rye, So the process is, create a placeholder file, restart the daemon, then wait?
<mr_chris> rye, oh, sorry
<rye> mr_chris, there will be a fix for this issue provided shortly in an update
<mr_chris> rye, Thanks. Glad I could help you catch a bug. Keep up the good work.
<rye> mr_chris, thanks for the heads up!
<rye> ok, me goes away
<kklimonda> is it (or will it be) possible to choose which shares you want to sync?
<Savvy> hi, how can we connect ubuntuone with 10.04 It doesn't connect when I click connect button
<Busigast> hello :) i just installed the new 10.04, and i was wondering how i can connect my computer to my exizting one account ?
<Busigast> Honk
<mr_chris> rye: I updated the bug report with the information you gave me. https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/572347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572347 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Can't download any of the songs I purchases" [Undecided,New]
<KFX_> Hello
<KFX_> could someone say howto connet a new ubuntuPC to Ubuntu One?
<duanedesign> hello KFX_
<duanedesign> Busigast: hello
<Busigast> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> Busigast: having trouble adding your computer
<Busigast> duanedesign: yes, i cant seem to add it )=
<mr_chris> KFX_: This may be helpful to you https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<duanedesign> Busigast: there is a bug that has been hitting some
<duanedesign> Busigast: fortunately it is an easy fix
<Busigast> duanedesign: Oh good :D how do i do it ?
<duanedesign> Close Ubuntu One Preferences and open a Terminal
<KFX_> yes i know but i could't find the "Add this Computer" button in Point 8
<Busigast> duanedesign: Yes :)
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> KFX_: this is probably relevant to you too
<duanedesign> run the command: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<KFX_> okey  I had open the terminal
<duanedesign> KFX_: ^^
<duanedesign> after you run that command open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu and this time it should open the browser
<Busigast> duanedesign: ok ill give it a go, please hold
<KFX_> ah yes it goes thankyou
<Busigast> duanedesign: Thak you so mutch for your help :)
<duanedesign> absolutely
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> KFX_, what was the page that you were presented with?
<rye> KFX_, when you were expecting the page at point 8 with Add this Computer?
<KFX_> this page: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<rye> KFX_... you quit before i could bug you more...
<sylarpowa> hi, how can I add my computer to ubuntu one's account? cannot find the exact point where I am supposed to insert my computer's name
<rye> sylarpowa, what do you currently see, is the browser opened?
<sylarpowa> rye: I am logged in, but cannot understand how to add my pc
<rye> sylarpowa, could you please tell what page you are in - i am trying to find out what is exactly broken
<rye> sylarpowa, what is the URL that is in your browser
<sylarpowa> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<rye> sylarpowa, ok, could you please look at  http://bit.ly/caHbOf  ?
<sylarpowa> rye: maybe the issue could be related to the fact that I'm not using firefox?
<rye> hm, how can users go to /account/machines/ w/o adding account...
<rye> sylarpowa, what browser are you using ?
<sylarpowa> chrome
<sylarpowa> btw now , forcing it, I ve the page, thx
<rye> sylarpowa, chrome is fine, there is some strange condition we are facing that may prevent the browser from opening at all, but going directly to /account/machines/ is strange
<sylarpowa> rye: mmm now how can I sync my files? I ve pasted a script into the ubuntu one folder and it has the sync icon but cannot understand how to sync it
<rye> sylarpowa, once it got connected it will start syncing automatically, however currently due to a large amount of new subscribers the system has slow response. The team is migrating the service to much faster hardware now
<sylarpowa> rye: so the status of the uploading could be checked by looking at the icon the file has? for example now I ve a "!"
<rye> sylarpowa, it means that it is not yet uploaded - you can see how the queues slowly process via u1sdtool --waiting-meta (for metadata queue) and u1sdtool --waiting-content (content upload/download queue)
<sylarpowa> thanks
<hirisov> re
<sylarpowa> rye: is it planned a way to do fast-editing plain text files online?
<hirisov> rye: is there any eta about when the speed issue will be resolved approx?
<rye> hirisov, checking with admins...
<hirisov> well i guess anyway the great number of us newcomers to u1 is a good thing in long term
<rye> hirisov, unfortunately i can only provide you with a short-term ETA - the syncdaemon services will be migrated to the new hardware in 45 minutes. After that the team will check what else can be tweaked.
<hirisov> rye: great, thanks
<rye> hirisov, the high number of new users helps finding the spots that make service unusable faster. There are magnitude of client and server tests that cover pretty much every aspect of the service but it does not guarantee real-world performance for now
<rye> sylarpowa, there are no plans to do that though you might want to look at the notes interface.
<hirisov> this is really normal, i don't complain, even Blizzard cannot apply a patch after 5 years ef experience w/ 10 million users w/o problems ;)
<rye> ok, the couchdb is now down so notes and contacts are not accessible
<tim_> hi
<brockscl> hey
<tim_> i synced a folder with ubuntu one, but i removed this folder from my desktop
<tim_> how can i delete it now in ubuntu one?
<rye> tim_, eventially it will catch up - the work is being performed now to make the service faster
<tim_> and i removed  the concerned computer from my ubuntu one account
<tim_> so there won't be any sync with that folder again :)
<HasBeen> honk
<hirisov> hm by default u1 sync runs in the background automatically after boot? Is there a way to disable it and only run it manually ?
<duanedesign> HasBeen: hello
<HasBeen> hey duanedesign
<HasBeen> your with ubuntu one?
<rye> hirisov, System / Preferences / Startup Applications - Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> i do not work for Canonical if that is what you mean
<duanedesign> HasBeen: ^^
<HasBeen> lol
<rye> ok, /me needs to update the channel title
<HasBeen> was reading the title ;)
<HasBeen> quick question then anyway..
<rye> we are now under maintenance, so adding computers might not even work
<HasBeen> how would i go about getting some track onto the ubuntu one store?
<HasBeen> i love ubuntu so thought why the heck not grow that store as well
<rye> HasBeen, frankly speaking i'd suggest you not to do that until we are finished with the upgrade - the service is pretty unstable now so your purchase will be ok, it will eventually be processed and synced but you will have to wait for it to complete for some time :(
<HasBeen> rye: id love to give a track out for free.. so doesnt matter with payment
<hirisov> rye: thanks!
<HasBeen> this is a proper track - mastered and mixed and artist is signed to a major label..
<HasBeen> would just like to know the procedure of getting music on to the store
<blistov> HasBeen, All major labels prohibit the artist from releasing their music outside of the label.
<rye> HasBeen, basically you need to open rhythmbox, but you may find that ubuntuone login may not be successful :(
<HasBeen> blistov: not for this mate, we have the rights
<blistov> HasBeen, good question either way, but ultimately I don't think U1 is what you're looking for.
<blistov> HasBeen, then I'd suggest talking to Magnatune first.
<rye> HasBeen, ah, you mean to get your data into the store
<duanedesign> HasBeen: 7digital is the music provider and they have an indiestore.
<HasBeen> why isn't U1 what i'd be looking for?
<duanedesign> HasBeen: http://indiestore.7digital.com/portal/servicelevel.aspx
<HasBeen> aye would like to get the music into the store :) not purchase from it
<HasBeen> well id like to purchase from it..
<HasBeen> but as you said wait till it works ;)
<HasBeen> so 7digital is the one in control of the listing of music on the store?
<duanedesign> HasBeen: yes
<HasBeen> thanks duanedesign :)
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> how can the currency in the U1 store be changed from Euros to US ?
<HasBeen> MagicFab, think you need the magic word :) check the topic. lol
<MagicFab> honk then :)
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com/ | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Service is under maintenance. Slow sync, Gateway Timeouts and failing phone sync issues are known | Review http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<MagicFab> so far I only see "Stores only sell in one currency and the World store is set to Euros." from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/544471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544471 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Download unavailable in several countries" [High,Invalid]
<MagicFab> tx
<undecim> Can I use One on Windows?
<mandel> In case anyone is interested, now you can use desktopcouch from mono: lp:desktopcouchsharp
<mandel> first release, do not expect anything amazing, but basic operations are there
<mkarnicki> undecim: it's planned, but I don't think in a forseeable future. I might be wrong though, wait for another response :)
<mkarnicki> undecim: basically ppl can port it to whatever platform they want. so if there's enough interested programmers in porting to windows, i wish them luck :)
<mkarnicki> undecim: it'd be nice to have it on windows also (though I don't have windows for some time already, and rarely use it)
<mandel> mkarnicki, I was posting desktopcouch bunt until I find a way to remoge the gnome-keyring dependency I'm stuck (I do not have the time)
<mkarnicki> mandel: oops.. I hope somebody (perhaps you) will find the way :)
<mandel> mkarnicki, we'll see at UDS ;)
<mkarnicki> mandel: I think I read that this service is not strictly for ubuntu, oh! it was a podcast by Jono and Aquarius was a guest
<mkarnicki> mandel: too bad I'm not coming, maybe next year
<mkarnicki> mandel: I hope you'll all have great time and collab at UDS :)
<mandel> mkarnicki, sure, and this year is at home ;) anyways, if we talk about gnome-keyring I should be able to have desktopcoouch running on windows soon (depends on how much work I have during the day) I already have most of it done
<mkarnicki> mandel: this is great :) you bring really good news!
<mkarnicki> mandel: what do you mean 'at home'? you're not attending UDS in person?
<mandel> mkarnicki, yes, but I'm a belgian resident ;)
<mkarnicki> mandel: ha! lucky you!
<gdi2k> honk
 * mkarnicki is away for now
<duanedesign> hello gdi2k
<gdi2k> hi
<duanedesign> gdi2k: did you have a question?
<gdi2k> I've got my computer added to Ubuntu One, and it shows up in the Preferences window. But it just says "Synchronisation in progress..." all the time, without actually doing anything. I've tried disconnecting, restarting etc. but it doesn't do anything
<gdi2k> I've placed a test file in the Ubuntu One folder, but it never shows up on the server
<gdi2k> I've also had a play with the command line tools, but I'm not really any the wiser... status looks ok, not reporting any errors
<ForgeAus> does Kubuntu play nice with UbuntuOne???
<dobey> how do you define play nice? :)
<ForgeAus> do you have to download lotsa gnome bits? or can you just install the client with default Kubuntu and work with the apps your familiar with instead of requiring stuff like evolution
<dobey> we don't have a kde based UI yet, so to use the gnome UI, it will have to install a lot of gnome, yes
<mhall119> is there any support for encryption of things synced with UbuntuOne?
<howlymowly> dobey: "yet" means there is one coming?
<mhall119> like Tomboy Notes
<dobey> mhall119: does tomboy encrypt notes?
<ForgeAus> howlymowly: remember UbuntuOne itself is a beta...
<dobey> howlymowly: it means we would very much like to have one, yes
<ForgeAus> howlymowly: which doesn't exclude the possibility of one being considered...
<mhall119> dobey: not by default, and I haven' found a plugin
<mhall119> dobey: I can encrypt them manually
<dobey> howlymowly: but it's very hard to develop the one UI as much as we want to in 6 months, let alone having to do the same thing twice over for kde too :(
<mhall119> but it throws off the online note editor
<dobey> mhall119: well yes, you wouldn't be able to edit them on the web
<dobey> we don't have your private key to decrypt them to let you edit them in the web :)
<mhall119> dobey: I have FireGPG, which lets me automatically decrypt stuff on websites
<ForgeAus> I have to say its interesting how KDE (kubuntu) feels secondclass in comparison to Ubuntu yet Kubuntu seems to have contributed some influence/stuff to KDE4's development! ...
<pepun> dobey: but it still works with kde without the UI?! the syncdaemon worked for me in karmic but quit working after the upgrade to lucid.
<mhall119> but like I said, after decrypting the online editor is all fubared
<ForgeAus> if nothing other than the system prefrences/control panel's name of System-Settings that Kubuntu used long before KDE4 lol ...
<dobey> mhall119: i have no idea what that extension does
<mhall119> dobey: works great for encrypting gmail
<mhall119> I guess I will have to look into what it's doig to the U1 DOM
<dobey> pepun: it should work, yes. it still needs gnome-keyring, but that doesn't require all of gnome, and the name is sort of inconsequential at this point
<mhall119> I know it does things to the gmail DOM
<mhall119> is the U1 webapp code open yet, or still closed?
<dobey> pepun: and it's a bit harder to associate the computer with the server, without the ui pieces
<dobey> mhall119: the web ui is not open source, no
<mhall119> darn
<Urda> Hey I can't seem to get my 10.04 clean installed on Ubuntu One
<pepun> dobey: ok... gonna try it again... thx!
<mhall119> guess it's javascript debugging for me then
<mhall119> http://getfiregpg.org/s/home if the Firefox GPG plugin, if you were interested
<duanedesign> gdi2k: Service is under maintenance. So you are probably just experiencing slow sync. Should be better very soon
<gdi2k> duanedesign: ok, thanks, I'll wait it out...
<Z4ndX> Hello ..
<Z4ndX> How do i add another computer to my UbuntuOne account ?
<mattgriffin> Z4ndX: read the channel topic
<mattgriffin> Z4ndX: contains a link to the Ubuntu One faq with additional instructions
<Z4ndX> Thanks
<mattgriffin> Z4ndX: keep in mind that we're still doing maintenance so it might be best to wait until that's completed. follow us to get the latest updates ... http://identi.ca/ubuntuone
<Z4ndX> Okay cool :)
<mhall119> ah ha, it's the iframe that isn't working with GPG encrypted notes
<laymansterms> hi, I'm having some trouble with a song download from the Ubuntu One Music Store. Where might I find logs to check out what the problem is?
<verterok> laymansterms: hi, what's the problem with song download?
<shiva_> hello
<shiva_> i can not find "add my computer" option
<shiva_> in ubnut one
<laymansterms> verterok, it's not doing anything on the "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" step.
<mattgriffin> shiva_: check the channel topic. there's a link to the Ubuntu One faq that should help you
<shiva_> no..i just want to add my computer to ubuntu one before i can begin anything
<laymansterms> I have a fairly old U1 account so I'm not sure if the problem is because I did an upgrade the directory where it stores those files doesn't exist.
<verterok> laymansterms: can you see the file in the web?
<mattgriffin> laymansterms: are the purchased songs in your personal cloud at https://one.ubuntu.com/files ?
<mattgriffin> :)
<shiva_> i do not have even uploaded any files
<shiva_> i can not add my computer
<mattgriffin> shiva_: please check the channel topic
<shiva_> ok i will do that6
<shiva_> thanks for the help
<tomhare> Mine just says syncronisation in progress and nothing else
<shiva_> appreciate it!
<shiva_> no
<shiva_> nothing..
<shiva_> there is nothiing at all
<shiva_> i will try to look into
<shiva_> thanks
<laymansterms> verterok, mattgriffin: yes, I can see the file on the web.
<verterok> laymansterms: ok
<mattgriffin> laymansterms: cool. then your purchase worked and the files were successfully transferred from 7digital to Ubuntu One.... now just need to get your sync working
<verterok> laymansterms: check if you have: ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased.* dir
<laymansterms> mattgriffin, right, could it be because I don't have a .ubuntuone/musicstore directory?
<laymansterms> I don't have a ~/.ubuntuone directory :/
<verterok> laymansterms: ok
<laymansterms> This machine is an upgraded machine from Karmic so I guess that some configuration got lost in the upgrade shuffle.
<shiva_> hello
<shiva_> i did find this on the faq
<mattgriffin> shiva_: hi
<verterok> laymansterms: could you run: u1sdtool --list-folders | pastebinit
<mattgriffin> shiva_: http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<shiva_> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<shiva_> but now it says
<shiva_> refox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:60398.
<mattgriffin> shiva_: hmm
<shiva_> does it means i am missing some service?
<laymansterms> verterok, it says "No folders"
<verterok> laymansterms: ok
<mattgriffin> shiva_: not sure
<shiva_> hmm...so what to do?
<shiva_> i just upgraded to 10.4
<shiva_> and was trying ubnutu one
<shiva_> :(
<mattgriffin> verterok: perhaps shiva_ has a similar problem as laymansterms
<mattgriffin> verterok: with upgrades
<verterok> mattgriffin: hmm, it shouldn't...
<verterok> laymansterms: please start ubuntu one preferences app
<mattgriffin> verterok: yeah. i tested a 9.10 upgrade process and it worked smoothly for me
<shiva_> i did not have ubnutu one in 9.10
<shiva_> i tried to have a fresh install of ubuntu one in 10.4
<shiva_> if this helps
<laymansterms> mattgriffin, I had U1 on this machine on 9.04 (at least, I think I did) so maybe something didn't make it to 9.10 so now things aren't happy in 10.04
<verterok> laymansterms: go to the Services tab, and check if the Music Download is
<verterok> on
<shiva_> yes its on for me...
<verterok> shiva_: are you behind a proxy?
<shiva_> no
<shiva_> direct to the internet
<shiva_> i have a direct ip
<hersoy> hello, how can i remove 2. and 3. mail address on ubuntuone account? thanks
<shiva_> no NAT or other stuffs
<laymansterms> verterok, Music Download is on, but the checkbox is greyed out.
<verterok> laymansterms: hmm, that's weird...let's try to workaround this so you can get your song :)
<laymansterms> as in, "I couldn't even turn it off if I wanted to" :)
<verterok> laymansterms: run this command: dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /folders com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Folders.refresh_volumes
<laymansterms> verterok, good thing I chose a free one. This is primarily for testing purposes before I sink any real coinage into the U1 store.
<laymansterms> verterok, do you need the output?
<verterok> laymansterms: no
<verterok> laymansterms: oh, wait...do you have rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store installed?
<mattgriffin> hersoy: log into Launchpad to manage those parts of your account - www.launchpad.net
<laymansterms> verterok, I can check synaptic, but I would assume that I can get to this stuff from rhythmbox that it is installed.
<verterok> laymansterms: k, please run: u1sdtool --list-folders again
<laymansterms> verterok, http://pastebin.com/Ttkvm1CB
<verterok> laymansterms: ok, now, check if you have your song :)
<verterok> laymansterms: or you can check if syncdaemon is downloading it: u1sdtool --waiting-content
<laymansterms> verterok, nope, still not there... completely. I restarted Rhythmbox and it doesn't show up. But .ubuntuone/Purchased Music exists now.
<laymansterms> Also, the artist and album directory showed up, but no file is in there.
<verterok> laymansterms: ok, it will be downloaded in a minute
<verterok> laymansterms: u1sdtool --current-transfers or u1sdtool --waiting-content
<laymansterms> looking at the directory icon, it shows a "recycle" set of circular arrow with an exclamation point icon over the top
<hersoy> mattgriffin, I did login www.launchpad.net, must I select "change details" or "email"?
<laymansterms> verterok, ah, the waiting-content version is showing output now.
<verterok> laymansterms: the servers are a bit slow, we are trying to keep up with the load
<laymansterms> verterok, I can imagine. If you're on the same infrastructure as the Ubuntu archives, then I'm sure you're getting crushed right now.
<mattgriffin> hersoy: email
<laymansterms> Plus all the people like me that want to check out this sweet new store!
<verterok> :)
<laymansterms> verterok, mattgriffin: thanks for the help. It's unfortunate that I had to run a dbus-send command to get things going, but I'm glad that it's working now.
<verterok> laymansterms: yes, sorry about that
<verterok> laymansterms: that comand will be included in u1sdtool
<verterok> laymansterms: we could also fix your issue by restarting syncdaemon, u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c
<laymansterms> verterok, --make-stuff-work :)
<verterok> laymansterms: :)
<hersoy> mattgriffin, but, ubuntuone's email and launchpad email are diffrent,
<hersoy> I don't understand
<verterok> laymansterms: the client will eventually get the notification about the song...but it's faster to force the check
<mattgriffin> hersoy: Ubuntu One and Launchpad use the same login system (Ubuntu SSO)
<laymansterms> verterok, out of curiosity, does the music plugin also download album art? Or is that part left to Rhythmbox somehow?
<mattgriffin> hersoy: Ubuntu SSO (login.ubuntu.com) hasn't quite caught up with Launchpad on the account management tools though
<mattgriffin> laymansterms: album art is include in most music files. if the art isn't available in the file, your Rbox plugin can usually find it.
<laymansterms> mattgriffin, in most files?? like embedded in the mp3?
<mattgriffin> laymansterms: right. id3 tag
<laymansterms> mattgriffin, cool, I didn't even know mp3s could really do that.
<mattgriffin> :)
<jblount> laymansterms: I think it came with v3 of the id3 spec, and it is awesome.
<laymansterms> verterok, is there a reasonable amount of time that downloads from U1 to my local machine should be working? My file has been saying that it is at 2.7 of 4.2 MB for the last 15 minutes.
<verterok> laymansterms: I think the servers were bounced :/
<verterok> laymansterms: not all, but some
<verterok> laymansterms: is your client connected? please pastebin: u1sdtool --status
<laymansterms> http://pastebin.com/CyAiY7Va
<laymansterms> verterok, ^^
<verterok> laymansterms: maybe it never find out the server is gone :/
<laymansterms> super :/
<verterok> laymansterms: you can try 2 thinsg: 1) force some network traffic 2) restart the client
<laymansterms> verterok, client being rhythmbox?
<laymansterms> or something else?
<verterok> laymansterms: client being syncdaemon
<verterok> laymansterms: 1) u1sdttool --refresh-shares
<verterok> laymansterms: option 2) u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c
<mattgriffin> laymansterms: client = sync client that keeps your files in sync with your Ubuntu One cloud
<laymansterms> verterok, is one option any better than the other?
<verterok> laymansterms: I don't think so...restarting the client will work for sure
<verterok> mattgriffin: thanks! ;)
<laymansterms> I like that "for sure" part :D
<blistov> U 9.04 or 10.04, running kernel matches headers.  Compiled ipt_NETFLOW but insmod says "invalid module format"...  Anyone happen to have an answer off the top of their head?
<mattgriffin> blistov: that's way over my head
<blistov> :(
<mattgriffin> blistov: are you sure you're in the right channel? :)
<blistov> mattgriffin, I'm sure I'm not, but no answers in ubuntu-server or ubuntu .
<blistov> goona try dev, but they never answer.
<mattgriffin> sorry
<laymansterms> hurray, my first U1 track came through!
<milanbv> hi! is it possible to keep some files on the server while not syncing them with one machine?
<pizzapanther> quick question, anyone have a link of which mp3 players are supported by Ubuntu One Music Store?
<elzapp> pizzapanther: supported?
<elzapp> pizzapanther: it's mp3s
<elzapp> pizzapanther: if it's an mp3-player it plays mp3s
<pizzapanther> yeah but what hardware does rythmbox sync with
<elzapp> ah, that's another story
<pizzapanther> it is says on the Ubuntu (1) page there are supported players
<pizzapanther> but it never says what they are
<elzapp> hehe, someone should fix that
<elzapp> Well, mass-storage mp3-players work at least
<elzapp> And I know the old generations of iPods were supported, no idea about the current ones
<pizzapanther> yeah i figured i can get them on there some how, but would like to know which ones are the easiest
<elzapp> All players that show up as a drive in Ubuntu is easy to sync... you have to add a .is-mediaplayer file on some of them though to get rhythmbox and banshee to recognize them
<elzapp> But, to get a proper answer, I think you'll have to ask in a rhythmbox channel
<EvanDotPro> is it alright to discuss alternatives to ubuntu one in here? i could understand if not, but i'm not exactly sure where a good place for that sort of discussion would be. :-/
<EvanDotPro> i don't mean competing services, but more like rigging up something like unison on a cron or something along those lines.
<elzapp> pizzapanther: which is #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org, I think
<pizzapanther> cool thanks
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com/ | http://identi.ca/ubuntuone | Ubuntu One desktopcouch replication is disabled during the weekend | Review http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient.
<shiva> hello
<shiva> when i try to "add my computer" to ubuntu one
<shiva> firefox is giving error
<shiva> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:46484.
<shiva> can anyone help?
<hirisov> hm addign computer works for anybody? now my ubuntu login app constantly freezes :(
<hirisov> also the  "u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c" doesnt help
<hirisov> u1 login app i mean
<verterok> shiva, hirisov: looks like both are hitting a similar issue
<hirisov> from the me menu
<shiva> yes
<shiva> nobody replied ago
<hirisov> it doesnt even open any tab for me in ff
<shiva> so am checking, if any solutions are found
<verterok> hirisov, shiva: could you pastebin the contents of: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<hirisov> how i do pastebin pls? havent used taht yet
<shiva>   1 2010-04-30 14:35:26,446:446.034908295 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One lo    gin manager version 1.2.1   2 2010-04-30 14:58:32,315:315.632104874 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One lo    gin manager version 1.2.1   3 2010-04-30 17:14:58,953:953.496932983 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One lo    gin manager version 1.2.1   4 2010-04-30 17:15:43,377:377.211093903 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One lo    gin manager version
<verterok> hirisov: go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, paste the contents of that file in the text area and client the paste button, then copy & paste the link here
<shiva> http://pastebin.com/teY09dUg
<hirisov> http://pastebin.com/dQ1fFj09
<verterok> hirisov: looks like there is some error while retrieving the token
<verterok> shiva: I can't see any error in your pastebin
<verterok> shiva: did you executed: u1sdtool -c
<hirisov> seems with ps aux soem processes runs in 2 instances, see http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=mv2fTwM2
<shiva> i see that
<shiva> but,,,firefox is not working...
<hirisov> verterok, not receiving the token makes the u1 client to freeze? aslo :(
<verterok> hirisov: freeze?
<hirisov> yes, i launch it from me menu
<shiva> i also see no error....but when i try to add my computer
<shiva> it is giving me that error
<hirisov> and after a few seconds it freezes and i have to kill it with kill -9
<verterok> hirisov: killall ubuntuone-preferences
<hirisov> buttons became inactive and unclickable, it doesnt refresh, i cant even close it
<shiva> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<shiva> this is what executed
<verterok> shiva: ok, could you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<verterok> hirisov: ^ same file contents please :)
<shiva> http://pastebin.com/pvX93XZs
<verterok> shiva: and if you do: killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c nothing happens?
<hirisov> sure, http://pastebin.com/KDX2Yyak
<shiva> now i get this error, after i click
<shiva> add my computer
<shiva> irefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:37052.
<shiva> so it seems a differnt port # than before
<verterok> shiva: and nothing new in oauth-login.log?
<verterok> shiva: yes, a temporary web server is started
<shiva> no
<shiva> same
<shiva> http://pastebin.com/dquA7MbR
<verterok> hirisov: could you open: Applications -> Accesories -> Password and Encryption app
<verterok> ?
<shiva> i am leaving guys...thanks for the help..
<shiva> can u please email me any possible solution?
<shiva> ssaha@huskers.unl.edu
<hirisov> sure a second
<verterok> shiva: ok, sorry I wasn't able to help
<verterok> shiva: sure
<shiva> please email me....if u get any solution
<shiva> no problem
<shiva> at least we tried to bug hunt
<hirisov> opened it
<shiva> i thinnk this is a new bug introduced
<verterok> hirisov: go to the "passwords" tab
<shiva> ok
<hirisov> 2 entry for desktop couch
<verterok> shiva: seems so, or maybe the single sign on is having a too much load...
<hirisov> 1 for u1 token
<verterok> hirisov: is there an entry that reads "Ubuntu One"
<hirisov> yeah that1s the last
<verterok> hirisov: so, you have a token
<verterok> hirisov: do you have any computer added? you can check that via the web, in the account
<hirisov> i deleted both
<hirisov> as i had to reinstall
<hirisov> and same computer appeared under 2 names
<verterok> hirisov: ok, so that's the issue. you have an invalid token in your keyring
<hirisov> so i deleted both from the web
<hirisov> ok i see, how can i delete thsi from my keyring ? would taht solve it?
<verterok> hirisov: yes, right click and delete
<hirisov> also the 2 entry for desktop couch is normal?
<hirisov> or shoudl i delete those as well?
<verterok> hirisov: not sure about those
<hirisov> so they arent comign form u1 then
<hirisov> oki thx i delete and and do a clean reboot
<verterok> hirisov: no need to reboot
<hirisov> i disabled u1 to start autmaticall, taht shoudlnt be a problem right?
<verterok> hirisov: then: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<hirisov> amazing, now it opened the FF window correctly and i could add this
<hirisov> lets see if u1 client still freezes
<hirisov> very nice, it doesnt hang up now
<verterok> hirisov: the client you'r talking about is just the preferences app
<verterok> :)
<hirisov> yeah sorry i mean that
<verterok> hirisov: there are several "clients" ;)
<verterok> hirisov: the file sync client is ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<hirisov> well seems it was my mistake but i think majority of users won't know if they delete computers from the web interface
<verterok> hirisov: and you can do low level stuff using usdtool
<hirisov> they need to remove the u1 key from keyring otherwise preferences app becames unusable and i guess most users starts there no?
<hirisov> probably to save time maybe it should woth to be added to the wiki under that "how to add your computer part"?
<hirisov> just to lighten the load on u guys:)
<hirisov> anyway thanks a lot for your help verterok
<verterok> hirisov: looks like a bug in the preferences app
<verterok> hirisov: would you mind to file a bug? :)
<hirisov> do u know anything about the speed issue? is it solved or better try tomorrow?
<hirisov> sure i will file np
<verterok> hirisov: we are still working on tuning the servers, but file sync should work (tm) ;)
<hirisov> and i'm playing with syncing and encrypted Private directory, if i get it work is there anywhere i can put it?
<hirisov> there were some other guys interested in it iirc
<hirisov> nothign difficult just wanna make a short description how i did it, so some pro can review and correct and publish it
<hirisov> verterok, can u tell me pls if i disable U1 in system>preferences>startup what services will stop to autostart exactly? all u1 related stuff or just some of them?
<verterok> hirisov: you can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/
<verterok> hirisov: not sure, let me check
<verterok> Chipaca: ^ do you know about the autostart stuff?
<Chipaca> hirisov: umm... that is just the files
<verterok> hirisov: maybe adding a page to that wiki, e.g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/EncryptFS
<verterok> Chipaca: thx!
<Chipaca> hirisov: you'd be better off using ubuntuone-preferences to disable services
<hirisov> hm well my goal is not really disable them
<hirisov> but start the syncron at a specified time
<hirisov> as i have a directory which contains sensitive data
<hirisov> and when i work i mount it, then unmount with encryptfs
<verterok> hirisov: so, if you remove that from the startup items, you will need to start syncdaemon (the file sync client) manually
<hirisov> after "unmount" it's all encrypted
<hirisov> and then i wanna start the syncing
<verterok> hirisov: u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect
<hirisov> but if u1 syncing "randomly" in the background then it's not not good as that dir is either decrypted or encrypted at a time, and even might change this state furing an auotmated sync
<hirisov> " u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect" does a manauly syncron with the directories i specified in nautilus for "sync with u1"?
<hirisov> and "u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect && u1sdtool --quit" should do a complete syncron and then stop everything if i start my ubuntu with the ubuntu one service disabled?
<hirisov> or do i need anything else for a manual invoke?
<verterok> hirisov: no
<verterok> hirisov: --connect will connect syncdaemon, which willl start the sync
<verterok> hirisov: but the command itslef: u1sdtool --connect will exit
<verterok> hirisov: u1sdtool is a wrapper for the DBus API exposed by syncdaemon
<hirisov> verterok, that's why i need the u1sdtool --start first right?
<verterok> hirisov: yes, 'u1sdtool --start' will start syncdaemon process if isn't running
<hirisov> what would be the complete, correct command i could put into a bash script which does the following: start the sync daemon, do the sync, stop the sync daemon?
<verterok> hirisov: the short story: currently there is no way to do that with the existing tools :(
<verterok> hirisov: you will need to write a script that listen DBus signals fired by syncdaemon, and when it's in reach IDLE state disconnect it
<verterok> and stop it
<hirisov> hm what then " u1sdtool --quit " does exactly?
<verterok> hirisov: it stops syncdaemon
<verterok> hirisov: but it doesn't wait until sync finish
<hirisov> or let's see the other way: is the actual sync can start "anytime", or jsut when i start it with eg the poreferences app?
<verterok> hirisov: hmm, let me try to describe this...the sync is continuos
<hirisov> if i do it using the preferences app and it says "sync is complete" is it safe to --quit teh sync daemon?
<verterok> hirisov: yes, it should
#ubuntuone 2010-05-01
<hirisov> u see my "scenario" is that i have some sensitive data on an external usb drive which i wanna store on u1 encrypted just as a safety backup
<hirisov> i dont want to browse it on u1 websoite or anything
<hirisov> so my idea is to use a Private directory in my $HOME
<hirisov> every once in a week or so
<hirisov> i rsync there my external drive
<hirisov> (after mounting an other partition to ~/Private with cryptfs)
<hirisov> after rsync done i umount cryptfs from ~/Private
<hirisov> now ~/Private contains encrypted files
<hirisov> and now do the u1 sync
<verterok> hirisov: cryptfs stores all the files in a single file, right?
<hirisov> no, the filenames still remains the same
<hirisov> but the content is encrypted
<hirisov> so if i chaneg 3 files in 30000
<hirisov> not 1 big file will change
<hirisov> but just that 3
<hirisov> basically all files became binary
<verterok> hirisov: so, you can actually browse that using the webui
<hirisov> with a strong encryption
<hirisov> webui will only show the name of files and directories
<hirisov> but not the content
<verterok> hirisov: yes, the web don't show the contents
<hirisov> with cryptfs i could choose the encrypt the filenames as well so they became garbage also
<hirisov> but that not a goal now
<verterok> hirisov: but you will be able to download specific files
<verterok> ?
<hirisov> ye but they r unusable w/o the decrypt key
<hirisov> even if sy gets them
<verterok> hirisov: ok, I understand
<hirisov> but for thsi to work the u1 sync proicess can only run
<hirisov> after i finished rsync and unmounted crpytfs from ~/Private
<verterok> hirisov: when the encrypted paritition isn't mounted, what's in ~/Private?
<hirisov> if it just starts to think whenever it thinks
<hirisov> all the same files but they r encrypted
<verterok> hirisov: and when you mount it, it decrypts de files inplace?
<hirisov> after "moutning" cryptfs it just means the content becamoes readable by any application
<hirisov> ye
<verterok> hirisov: hmm..got it
<verterok> hirisov: you might nee to be extra carefull with that setup
<hirisov> so ~/Private whyn cryptfs is moutned contaisn nromal files, when cryptfs is unmounted it contains encoded garbage
<verterok> hirisov: e.g: never mounting it when syncdaemon is running
<hirisov> well it's just a backup
<hirisov> exactly
<hirisov> thats why i'd like to know/control when sycndaemon exactly runs
<hirisov> and i think this feature would be a major plus for u1 for all the users who r concerned about uploading sensitive data to a cloud
<hirisov> and as i see all it needs is that there would be a safe way to stop/start the sync daemon
<hirisov> which takes into account taht it's actually syncing or not
<hirisov> sadly i don't have the knowledge to program that DBus signal catching script u mentioned :(
<verterok> hirisov: ATM, you can do that manually
<verterok> hirisov: e.g: after unmounting the parition: u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect
<verterok> hirisov: to check what syncdaemon is doing: u1sdtool --status
<verterok> hirisov: once it reach IDLE: u1sdtool --quit
<hirisov> great, this is good enough for me
<verterok> hirisov: let me show you what's the output of an IDLE syncdaemon
<hirisov> as long as i can be sure that if i disable the u1 service from system>preferences>startup
<hirisov> then until i say " u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect" u1sync wont try to do anything
<verterok> hirisov: you can change a config value to stop syncdaemon to start
<hirisov> is taht correct?
<verterok> at all
<verterok> hirisov: yes
<hirisov> where can i change taht config value?
<verterok> hirisov: all the config options are available at: /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<verterok> hirisov: if you want to change something for a specific user
<verterok> hirisov: you need to create ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<verterok> hirisov: config changes are reloaded on start, so if you change something you need to quit and start syncdaemon
<hirisov> sure ty, the global way will be ok for me now
<verterok> hirisov: if you put this in that file:
<verterok> [__main__]
<verterok> files_sync_enabled = 0
<verterok> hirisov: syncdaemon will not start
<verterok> hirisov: when you want to make it start, change the value to 1. and u1sdtool --start
<verterok> hirisov: that value is the one that the preferences app change when you uncheck the file synchronization checkbox ;)
<verterok> hirisov: you should not change the global config :)
<hirisov> i see, so if i uncheck everything in the "services" tab of the preferences app
<hirisov> then i'm safe taht nothing starts before i manually enable it and start the sync?
<verterok> hirisov: yeap
<hirisov> great, a bit manual but well i dont exaclty use it for what you "intended" for so it's okay
<verterok> hirisov: also, if you want the full power of manual sync, you can use u1sync
<verterok> hirisov: it's a command line tool to sync stuff manually
<hirisov> is taht a separate package?
<hirisov> seems i dont have such "command"
<verterok> hirisov: it's in the ubuntuone-client-tools, and it's intended to power users only..as you might shoot in the foot
<hirisov> hehe :))
<hirisov> well thanks a lot for this info, i do the trm about it
<verterok> hirisov: np
<hirisov> probably taht will be the best way
<hirisov> i really think however taht when things settle down a bit it would be worth the look into integratr some similar crypt solutions to u1
<hirisov> taht would be a MAJOR plus afaik on the market
<verterok> indeed
<hirisov> and as i see we have all the tools needed for it just some glue needed;)
<hirisov> and ecryptfs is a nice standard tool, ubuntu uses this very tool when u install it with "encrypted hoem directory" so all the packages etc r there
<waltercool> i need a specific port for ubuntu one music store?
<verterok> waltercool: I think the store uses http(s)
<waltercool> verterok: So... is strange... im on a place with restricted navigation (hotspot) and i cant access to UOMS, i just can see a "nternet connection is required to access the music store" message
<verterok> waltercool: let me check locally
<waltercool> ok
<waltercool> ty
<verterok> waltercool: rhytmobox seems to be using port 80
<waltercool> verterok: how did you debug that?
<verterok> waltercool: netstat -putanl | grep ESTABLISHED | grep rhythmbox
<waltercool> verterok: oh... but you need have that working...
<verterok> waltercool: what do I need?
<waltercool> verterok: i cant get ubuntu one music store working... just appear like disconnected
<verterok> waltercool: I just restarted rhytmbox, and it first connect using 443
<verterok> then it uses port 80 for the store browsing
<waltercool> port 443?
<waltercool> for logging?
<verterok> waltercool: 91.189.89.219:443
<waltercool> log in
<verterok> waltercool: might be, not really sure what the rhythmbox plugin do
<waltercool> thats a Ubuntu One IP
<waltercool> maybe i need port 443 for get it working =/
<verterok> waltercool: yes
<waltercool> well... that sTucks...
<verterok> waltercool: weird that you can't use port 443
<verterok> :(
<waltercool> verterok: because my hotspot (im on my university) have all ports blocked
<verterok> ah, ok...that's bad :(
<waltercool> verterok: yeah, and i need work with ssh =/
<waltercool> verterok: im lucky, because webchat exists =D
<verterok> :)
<hirisov> verterok, pls is http://pastebin.com/5Ts3gCX9 indicate that synxc is in IDLE state?
<verterok> hirisov: oh, sorry I completely forgot about that :?
<verterok> :/
<verterok> hirisov: yes, that's IDLE
<hirisov> no need for sorry really i appreciatte all your help
<waltercool> seems normal hirisov
<hirisov> okay now if i do " u1sdtool --quit " in the preferences app the sync starst instantly
<hirisov> why is that?:)
<hirisov> says "sync in progress" (guess tahst the english version, it appears hungarian"
<hirisov> in hungarian to me)
<verterok> hirisov: hmm, seems that the preferences app it's starting syncdaemon again..let me check that real quick
<hirisov> now the pref app says "disconnected", but it definitelly tried to sync
<hirisov> it doens't says "sync is complete" like after a nromal sync, but this "disconnected"
<hirisov> so probably it doesnt start it just the text is msileading?
<verterok> hirisov: might be a bug in the preferences app
<hirisov> sure ty, meanwhile i do another test after a--start && --connect i'll --quit again and watch the --status what's exactly happening
<hirisov> (btw is taht normal i synced 30 mins ago first and tehre is onyl 1 file in my directory with the size of 12 KB and i cant see it on the web?)
<verterok> hirisov: not sure what you'r looking
<verterok> hirisov: did you marked Private to be synced?
<hirisov> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<hirisov> ye
<hirisov> right clicked on it in nautilus and told it to sync
<verterok> hirisov: ok, could you run: u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<verterok> hirisov: better, do you see the Private folder in the web?
<hirisov> i dont see it
<hirisov> and it says "No folders"
<verterok> hirisov: so it never synced
<verterok> hirisov: please run: u1sdtool --list-folders
<hirisov> i ran, it says "no filders"
<verterok> hirisov: so, it seems ~/Private isn't under syncdaemon control
<hirisov> http://pastebin.com/5VY6AUCy
<verterok> hirisov: is the syncdaemon connected?
<hirisov> hm and how is taht possible?
<hirisov> ye, i ran "u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool --connect"
<verterok> hirisov: it might never executed that action in the server
<verterok> hirisov: as your token was invalid
<verterok> hirisov: is the client in IDLE state?
<hirisov> ye
<hirisov> and it just finsihed the sync 30 secs ago
<hirisov> my token is valid for 1 hr now
<hirisov> and i marked the foler after it
<hirisov> folder*
<verterok> hirisov: please check (using nautilus) if you can mark the folder to be synced with u1 or to stop syncing it
<hirisov> "sharo on ubuntu one"
<hirisov> share*
<verterok> hirisov: no
<hirisov> "stop u1 syncron"
<hirisov> both greyed out
<verterok> hirisov: yes, that..
<hirisov> no other options
<verterok> hmm, ok
<hirisov> i cannot actually click on these options
<hirisov> but before it was "sync with u1" and i choose that
<verterok> hirisov: please run: u1sdtool --create-folder=$HOME/Private
<verterok> hirisov: syncdameon should chrun a bit and go back to IDLE state
<hirisov> running, takes a while
<verterok> hirisov: oh, actually it will start syncing the folder
<verterok> hirisov: check in the web if you have the Private folder there
<hirisov> yes the folder appeared on the web!
<verterok> hirisov: so it might take a while as the server are a bit slow...but it will eventually finish the sync
<hirisov> hm probably if i disabel u1 service" it cannot register when i add folders?
<verterok> hirisov: probably
<verterok> hirisov: as syncdaemon isn't running
<hirisov> and nautilus signals the syncdaemon?
<verterok> hirisov: yes, via DBus
<hirisov> i see, so i shoudl enable the service, set up all the folders i wanna sync, then i can disable the service
<hirisov> and do a reboot and after that the --start && --connect method shoudl be fine
<verterok> hirisov: yes, once the folders get  synced ;)
<hirisov> ofc :))
<verterok> hirisov: I need to step out for bit, but be back later
<hirisov> sure mate np
<verterok> ttyl!
<hirisov> also i go sleep now just u know shiny exciting tool
<hirisov> hard to leave it when it's halfway done;)
<hirisov> gnite all
<waltercool> gnite
 * waltercool is late
<terwilliger> I've got the "Synchronization in progress..." blues. Any devs around?
<crashsystems> No matter how often I click the "add this computer" button, my computer is not added, and I just see the confirm screen again. Is this a known problem?
<steveplatz> I have a fresh lucid install with no u1 prefs start-up
<cx> hello
<cx> does the outage disable the "Add This Computer" button on the ubuntu one website?
<cx> ah, I see there's a FAQ entry on this
<cx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Account
<prouchon> In 10.04, I cannot sync my files anymore. Does anyone has the same issue ?
<Vincent_k> yes
<Vincent_k> I've had a nightmare with u1
<Vincent_k> now it seems to work for no reason all of a sudden thouhg
<duanedesign> hello Vincent_k
<Vincent_k> hello
<jimmij> honk
<jimmij> so am i to understand that music i've bought won't download to my machines over the weekend?
<duanedesign> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<duanedesign> sorry about that :\
<stewart_> honk
<stewart_> honk
<Terwilliger> "honk"
<Moe> uh, honk
<Moe> (Once again)
<Moe> Regular syncing is supposed to work, isn't it?
<Moe> File-wise
<schaze> honk
<schaze> still honking :)
<Moe> hehe, I was honking  around six .. nobody showed up yet
<Moe> But it's the weekend
<Moe> So I guess that's ok
<schaze> :) I though it was worth a try
<schaze> So what's your problem, maybe we can help each other
<duanedesign> Moe: hello
<Moe> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> Moe: having trouble syncing?
<Moe> duanedesign: Indeed I do
<Moe> I see that it's connecting .. but, supposedly, doesn't want to sync
<duanedesign> Moe: is this a new install?
<Moe> No, it's an upgraded installation
<Moe> It used to work
<duanedesign> ok
<Moe> I bought a couple of tracks through the music store
<Moe> And most of them synced fine
<Moe> But because of a hickup a couple of them didn't get transfered
<duanedesign> Moe: do you have Ubuntu One connected now?
<Moe> Yes, I do
<duanedesign> can you open a Terminal and see what you get from this command.  u1sdtool -s
<Moe> Sure
<Moe> "doing the auth dance"
<duanedesign> could you paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the address here
<Moe> Of course, sec
<Moe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425971/
<Moe> It is still doing the dance though
<Moe> That might very well be why it doesn't sync I guess
<duanedesign> yeah
<Moe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425973/
<Moe> Now it changed .. doesn't look very promising thogh
<duanedesign> nope
<Moe> well, I guess it's not unusual given the lynx just got unleached
<Moe> The servers must be getting hammered by requests right now
<duanedesign> one sec, i am testing mine to see what i get
<Moe> Roger that
<DMark> Can anyone help me add this computer using lynx?
<duanedesign> hello DMark
<duanedesign> I can
<DMark> hello duanedesign,
<DMark> I am on https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/  step 8, and cannot find the add this computer button.
<duanedesign> yeah it is a bug that has been affecting some people   http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<duanedesign> DMark: you will need to close the client and run : u1sdtool -q; kilall-ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then when you open ubuntu one from the me menu it will open firefox to add your computer
<DMark> That looks like it worked.  Thank you.
<duanedesign> Moe: ok. well it took a bit but mine looks like it connected
<terwilliger> honk
<Moe> mhm, I just checked
<Moe> It's still in "limbo"
<Moe> Maybe I should restart the daemon
<duanedesign> Moe: is there anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> terwilliger: hello
<terwilliger> Hi Duaje
<terwilliger> Duane
<terwilliger> When you have a minute, I'm still not getting sync'd
<duanedesign> Moe: if that is empty check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<duanedesign> terwilliger: are you trying to connect right now?
<Moe> Nope, it does hold a couple of errors
<terwilliger> Yup
<Moe> It's actually the same error over and over again
<duanedesign> terwilliger: can you run u1sdtool -s
<terwilliger> Sure. Hang on
<Moe> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425976/
<duanedesign> terwilliger: in a Terminal and then paste the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * Moe restarts the daemon .. while discovering a rouge ubuntuone-login process
<duanedesign> Moe: ok lets try and reauthenticate your computer.
<terwilliger> Done
<duanedesign> terwilliger: after you paste it you will get an address like paste.ubuntu/derfgg
<duanedesign> post that here.
<Moe> duanedesign: After the restart it did connect now .. I suppose the "rouge" ubuntuone-login process did prevent it from logging in correctly
<Moe> Let's see whether it's going to sync now
<duanedesign> Moe: interesting.
<terwilliger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425977/
<schaze> duanedesign: I have the same exceptions as Moe. I already tried, mine is not syncing
<duanedesign> terwilliger: ok yours is connected and working on a sync. Things are just really slow right now with the release. Everyone is filling up there Ubuntu One folders and buying music
<Moe> Yay for buying music ;)
<duanedesign> schaze: what do you get when you run: u1sdtool -s
<terwilliger> Hmmmm..."Synchronization in progress..." has been showing for 17 minutes for a 182 K upload?
<Moe> I really like the store being connected directly to the cloud .. it makes keeping a music library across computers so much easier
<terwilliger> Duanedesign: Good enough. Thnx
<schaze> duanedesign: I just did a u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login ... one sec
<Moe> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425979/ - Now it says it's syncing .. but there is no network activity at all
<Moe> I wonder what it's doing
<duanedesign> terwilliger: yeah, i know its pretty slow right now. They have added more servers to speed things up
<Moe> The ubuntuone-preferences dialog isn't very verbose
<schaze> duanedesign: dancing
<duanedesign> schaze: ok
<duanedesign> schaze: then it should go to State: AUTHENTICATE
<schaze> duanedesign: it just got an exception and is now retrying
<duanedesign> schaze: did you have the two ubuntuone-login processes like Moe
<schaze> duanedesign: "waiting before try connecting again"
<schaze> duanedesign: at the moment I have 1, did not check how many it were before though
<Moe> duanedesign: It's syncing!
<Moe> At least u1sdtool --current-transfers says so
<duanedesign> Moe: allright!
<Moe> Great
<Moe> Thank you for your help
<Moe> Appreciate it
<schaze> duanedesign: syncdaemon.log --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425981/
<duanedesign> Moe: no problem, anytime :)
<Moe> :)
<schaze> duanedesign: ah, now it is "doing server rescan"
<duanedesign> schaze: aha
<schaze> duanedesign: processing queues
<duanedesign> schaze: sounds like you made it through :)
<schaze> duanedesign: I have been there already this morning. Problem is it will get until the queues: IDLE state but I never get a green check on the folders of my synced folders
<schaze> duanedesign: files are green though. And I can't stop an outside folder from being synced
<duanedesign> schaze: do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log  from around that time
<schaze> duanedesign: only one with errrors Moe posted. And that was while connecting. nothing after it
<schaze> duanedesign: Now I am actually in the state again: processing queues | and queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> schaze: and you still have files that are not showing up online?
<schaze> duanedesign: no, all files are there but all folders are having the gray circle arrow with the "!"
<schaze> and they never get green
<duanedesign> schaze: ahh, your emblems are broken.
<schaze> I also have my ~/Documents folder synced (for testing) which I want to "Stop synchronizing on Ubuntu one" but this option i grayed out in  nautilus
<schaze> duanedesign: only the emblems? :) really? ok how do I fix them?
<duanedesign> schaze: i am looking to see if there is a bug report
<schaze> duanedesign: I can check that too, it just never occurred to me that the emblems could be broken :)
<schaze> duanedesign: but I believe something else is also wrong. I created a testfile (text, 5 bytes big) 5 minutes ago and it is still in uploading status...
<schaze> duanedesign: there is one with rogue emblems :)
<mattgriffin> FYI... i updated the Ubuntu One status page with info on contacts and notes sync and the music store - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<Moe> mattgriffin: Is there any issues known concerning German umlauts?
<Moe> Concerning music store syncing that is
<schaze> duanedesign: hm... I don't think the emblems are hanging. my testfile is still in uploading state and the log just reported a lost connection
<schaze> duanedesign: u1sdtool -s is reporting "WORKING_ON_BOTH" however
<duanedesign> schaze: well it could have some metadata still to work out
<duanedesign> i am sorry but i am being called away by the family :) I will be back in about an hour or so.
<schaze> duanedesign: but for 15mins?
<duanedesign> schaze: yeah it is really slow right now
<schaze> duanedesign: ok. no problem. Thanks a lot for your help so far!
<duanedesign> i imagine come monday it will start getting better. They added a bunch of new servers right before the release.
<schaze> good to hear
<duanedesign> So during a typical load it was working very fast.
<schaze> I bought a song yesterday and it took 25mins to download it to my disk. that freaked me out a bit :)
<Moe> schaze: I bought around 45 tunes last week .. and it didn't even sync to the cloud at first
<Moe> I wrote two tickets for the 7digital support
<Moe> None of which I recieved an answer for by the way
<Moe> (Might wanna look into that)
<Moe> Luckily, the situation solved itself somehow
<schaze> Moe: Thanks. Lukily the sync to the cloud was fine for me, only the download by u1 was slow
<Moe> mhm
<skx> If https://login.ubuntu.com/+login allows me to login using my launchpad account, why can't I just login through launchpad? it provides openid, doesn't it? and I have a password already saved there
<skx> can I submit this as a but somewhere?
<skx> bug*
<biggms> honk
<starcraftman> do even public transit people go honk to get a lil help? Channels lil quiet.
<starcraftman> I'm on Kubuntu lucid atm, I wanna install the gnome client and have installed it from apt-get but it seems all the dependencies aren't met. On startup just crashes. I've verified and on lucid in my vm works. Is there a way of tracking down all the packages u1 needs without me installing all the extra Gnome packages I don't need?
<NateWiebe> Just did a fresh install of lucid. Connected my PC to my ubuntuone account. I'm using about 6mb of storage and my computer will not sync. In preferences, it changes between "sync in progress" and disconnected every few minutes. no files appear in the ubuntuone folder
<starcraftman> NateWiebe: we might be waiting a bit, channel is quiet.
<NateWiebe> starcraftman: whats the issue you have?
<starcraftman> NateWiebe: client not working on kde at all even though I installed supposed gnome dependencies.
<NateWiebe> that sucks.. im on gnome, the client works, but no syncing
<duffydack> U1 sync has always been hit and miss since using lucid betas..for me.
<NateWiebe> it worked great in karmic.. but using lucid there are many issues i have had during the past few weeks
<NateWiebe> i changed some permissions in my home folder.. would that be a reason?
<NateWiebe> duffydack: what should the Ubuntu One folder permissions be set to?
<starcraftman> NateWiebe: I think I agree, my karmic box has no spotty issues with syncing. Just my two lucid ones, well when I was testing on lucid gnome.
<starcraftman> well, if anyone in the channel comes back and has advice to support my issue, ping me please.
<duffydack> NateWiebe,  for mine (never used it, I use other folders, which is why I use U1 and not dropbox) its set to 775
<NateWiebe> should the owner and group be your username?
<duffydack> NateWiebe, yeah, its in your ~
<duffydack> drwxrwxr-x  2 dean dean   4096 2010-04-17 13:52 Ubuntu One
<NateWiebe> duanedesign: what command did you give me to track the progress of u1?
<NateWiebe> (the other day)
<biggms> NateWiebe .. i've been getitng the same symtoms for a few days now
<biggms> Karmic and Lucid
<biggms> ive got 800k on U1 and currently its taken 1hr to get the directory structure synced on my new install
<biggms> took about 10/15 login attempts to actually connect too
<duffydack> u1sdtool --waiting-content    and     u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duffydack> u1sdtool --list-folders
<duffydack> u1sdtool --s
<duffydack> u1sdtool -s        (sorry0
<duffydack> useful commands to remember.
<NateWiebe> with u1sdtool -s, the only states that it goes in are "waiting" and "authenticate".. while in authenticate, description is "doing auth dance".. does this mean it isnt authenticating?
<duffydack> NateWiebe, Im not a U1 troubleshooter, i`m just some dude with similar issues as other people in here :)   Have you tried removing the computer account, and removing the 'ubuntuone' folders in your home and removing the key from 'passwords and enc keys' and starting again?
<NateWiebe> im going to give it a shot
<duffydack> Ive done that a couple of times..
<duffydack> the ubuntuone config folders are hidden in .config and some other places..
<duffydack> just do a find ~ -iname "ubuntuone"
<duffydack> .cache and .config and some other..
<schaze> duanedesign: I did it. I removed my external shared folder which somehow was 'hanging' with u1sdtool --delete-folder=<ID>
<schaze> after that the rest of the folder synced and all got green
<schaze> Thanks!
<hirisov> hi
<duanedesign> hello hirisov
<hirisov> anybody have an idea what could be the problem that prevent me adding directories to sync with u1?
<hirisov> it doenst work from nautilus, nor with command line
<hirisov> u1sdtool --create-folder=$HOME/Private
<hirisov> should add ~/Private i guess to u1 sync but it just hangs up, i dont get back the prompt and --list-folders says "no folders"
<duanedesign> hirisov: you can just r-click on a folder and select 'Sync w/ Ubuntu One'
<hirisov> yeah after i do that --list-folders still says "no folders"
<hirisov> and doesnt sync anything because of it ofc
<duanedesign> ofc?
<hirisov> of course
<hirisov> hm starnge now list folders finally shows it
<hirisov> can it be a delay? is this operation needs communication w/ the u1 server?
<duanedesign> The servers are really overwhelmed right now because of the release.
<duanedesign> there have been new servers added to help with the speed. Once things get back to normal it should work very well
<NateWiebe> alright.. so now u1 has created the proper folders, but it still will not sync the files.. keeps switching between authenticate and disconnected
<NateWiebe> so syncing the metadata worked fine, but the content syncing wont
<duanedesign> hello NateWiebe
<NateWiebe> hey
<NateWiebe> duanedesign: any ideas? ^
<duanedesign> NateWiebe: it seems with the large increase in activity around the release has made it difficult to get Authenticated before timing out
<NateWiebe> so its an issue on the server's side?
<duanedesign> most likely
<NateWiebe> okay.. hopefully its fixed soon
<duanedesign> NateWiebe: i am thinking monday it should start to return to normal. With the new servers that have been added it should work very nicely
<NateWiebe> awesome.. good to hear. u1 is a great service.. once it starts to be stable, im definitely going to consider upgrading to 50gb to help support
<duffydack> U1 is great... or will be...
<duffydack> just not having to dump everything in 1 folder is a big win for me..I hate the idea of having 1 folder to drop everything in..
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> there is some really cool stuff they are working on too
<duffydack> and the share and make a public URL from desktop = ftw
<NateWiebe> duffydack: i second that.. its a HUGE plus
<duffydack> which most of the time is near instant
<duanedesign> i am hoping for integration with something like zoho
<duanedesign> which is a Google Docs type of service
<duffydack> now I just need to get my windows loved up friends using IE to switch to something good that can display ubuntuone shares
<NateWiebe> one thing im hoping for is better phone support, but thats up to the company they are using
<duffydack> "IE : page cannot be displayed"    "IE is good"  ahem.....
<NateWiebe> offtopic, but its strange why ms is showing off the fact that ie9 gets 55/100 on the acid3 test.. thats horrible
<NateWiebe> but it is better than the 15ish they got on ie8
<duffydack> Im not a web dev guy but ive made a couple of pages in my time, 1 had some flash in it, and I had to visit hell and sell my soul to get IE to display it right...
<duanedesign> yeah i am amazed at how bad that browser is
<NateWiebe> http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/benchmarks/Acid3/Default.html
<duffydack> his argument was "98% of the world use it".. well , I just LOL`d.
<duffydack> 97% of if dont even know they are using it!
<hirisov> sorry for being OT but maybe anybody knows what repository i need to add to be able to install sun java jre to ubuntu 10.04 pls?
<duffydack> hirisov, partner
<hirisov> duffydack, thanks!
<duffydack> hirisov, openjre not good enough ?
<hirisov> the noiq poker client doesn't seem to work with it unfortunatelly
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<hirisov> hm just uncommented in sources.list, that should be ok also isnt it?
<duanedesign> yeah
<hirisov> ty, brb
<nbv4> is there a command line client for ubuntu one?
<topyli> nbv4, yes, u1sdtool
<duffydack> so my share isnt working
<duffydack> http://ubuntuone.com/p/1gs/
<dentaku> #hi
<duanedesign> hello dentaku
<dentaku> Just upgraded to 10.04 and tried UbuntuOne ... therte is no "Add this computer" button!
<duanedesign> dentaku: yeah that is a bug that is hitting some people
<dentaku> I found thi s:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How do I add my computer?
<dentaku> but it doesn't work ...
<dentaku> I wonder why this new social web integration doesn't offer a IRC client ..
<duanedesign> dentaku: you can access IRC from Empathy
<duanedesign> dentaku: you ran u1sdtool -q; killall-ubuntuone-login   and then opened the client and it did not open firefox
<dentaku> Nope, I types:  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<dentaku> And nothing happened
<dentaku> no browser popped up
<duanedesign> firefox is your default browser?
<dentaku> when I open System > Einstellungen > Ubuntu One and klick "Konto verwalten" (manage account) the browser just goes to the same sign in page.
<dentaku> No OPera is my browser.
<duanedesign> dentaku: that might be the issue. Do you have Firefox installed?
<dentaku> yes, I can also start firefox. I also tried sign up in FireFox but there are the same web pages without a "add this computer" button.
<duanedesign> yeah it wont work if you go there
#ubuntuone 2010-05-02
<duanedesign> The client needs to launch it as a part of the process
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Preffered Applications
<duanedesign> and set Firefox as your browser.
<duanedesign> It seems Opera works fine on the website, except for the sign up process
<dentaku> Nope, I did what you suggested but FireFox behaves the same: I have to sign in and then I see my Ubuntu One accoount - but nowhere an "add this computer" link ... :-(
<duanedesign> after changing your browser to FF. Close the client. Run u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login. Then open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu
<dentaku> Yahooo!!!! That worked!
<duanedesign> \o/
<duanedesign> opera should work fine in your daily use of the site. The service is a little slow right now because of the spike in activity from the release
<dentaku> Now UbuntuOne Prefs is showing "synchronizing..." .... ???
<itsme> henk
<duanedesign> hello itsme
<dentaku> hi
<itsme> hello duanedesign! i hope my question is not too stupid... i want to know, is there a windows client for ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> itsme: i know there has been an effort to create one
<duanedesign> itsme: thats a good question though. I am not sure what its current status is.
<itsme> i already asked google, unfortunately it has no answer...
<mattgriffin> duanedesign, itsme: we're thinking about it. it would be a big change b/c there's not a lot of windows development experience currently on the Ubuntu One team.
<dentaku> thanks duanedesign!
<mattgriffin> duanedesign, itsme: the good thing is that if we committed to doing a windows client, we wouldn't have to wait until 10.10 to release it b/c it's not dependent on the Ubuntu release cycle. we'll see... lots of other things we want to do over the next 6 months.
<duanedesign> thank you mattgriffin
<mattgriffin> how is sync performing for everyone today? we were hit pretty hard with lots of new users after the launch on Thursday so it definitely got slower.
<itsme> ok - thanks to all
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: i know there was talk of having a session at the last PyCon. But had not heard much since
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: yeah. i think it turned into more of a planning session but nothing material resulted.
<dentaku> Just try it now and it still breaks up.
<mattgriffin> i know contacts and notes sync between the desktop and the cloud have been disabled for now. this is a database capacity issue that we're working on.
<duanedesign> dentaku: you got your computer added? You are having trouble connecting?
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: ahh. So it will be disabled on weekends till the spike in activity goes down.
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: at least this weekend. i think it's a choice of disable sync or have more database outages... at least viewing through the browser is still possible.
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: right. Makes sense
<dentaku> yes, my computer is added now. the UbuntuOne app just shows "synchronizing...".
<dentaku> so i will try the next days. I don't need UbuntuOne but I want to buy a MP3 album on UbuntuOne Musicstore (that I didn't find anywhere else!) and it just seems to work with an UbuntuOne account.
<duanedesign> dentaku: yes i found a lot of good music on the store. It has a nice selection
<dentaku> I found the Album "Aquarium" from Rauschfaktor which I can't find on any other internet music store. If this UbuntuOne finally works, I will by this album. I guess, Canonical does somehow earn some pennies from the MusicSTore(?) ...
<kklimonda> honk
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda
<kklimonda> duanedesign: lets wait a moment and see if I've managed to unstuck my u1 - are there any server problems with file syncing atm?
<duanedesign> kklimonda: the server seem to be experiencing a large amount of traffic associated with the release
<kklimonda> duanedesign: looks like it's a false alarm and after i've restarted client it started doing something. But it's too slow to call it gratifying..
<kklimonda> I've managed to queue over 100 metadata tasks and now they just sip one query per minute..
<duanedesign> yeah i think everyone who downloaded the Lucid release is now filling up there Ubutnu One folders
<kklimonda> that's really bad.. we have a release every 6 month, you guys release new features between ubuntu releases and every time servers are hit hard and nothing works for day as it should..
<kklimonda> maybe new users shouldn't be allowed to get u1 account for few days? ;)
<kklimonda> for days*..
<duanedesign> ha ha, right. I am sure the experience of this release will trigger some conversations among the team anout how to better handle these spikes in users
<duanedesign> new servers were added the week prior to the release. I think the increase in activity was just a lot more than expected
<bp0> what folder is synced for ubunut one?
<bp0> where do i look for the file?
<kklimonda> bp0: $HOME/Ubuntu One/
<wgrant> I was struggling to sync at even 100KB/s yesterday.
<bp0> it doesn't show a file i uploaded in the browser
<kklimonda> bp0: I'd say servers are under too much load right now and because of that you have this problem but you can always call developers and get a more official response
<bp0> eh
<bp0> ok
<bp0> is ubuntu one open source?
<kklimonda> the client is
<bp0> but not server?
<kklimonda> no
<bp0> gmm
<sumosu> oh hai
<sumosu> ubuntu one preferences says "synchronisation in progress" but its not downloading anything according to system monitor
<beuno> sumosu, "u1sdtools -s" will tell you what it's doing
<sumosu> hmm
<wgrant> Ah, handy.
<sumosu> tx for that hint
<sumosu> but i am still struggling:)
<beuno> sumosu, yeah, servers are a bit overloaded due to the release
<beuno> so some operations are slow
<sumosu> oh i see
<beuno> wgrant, u1sdtools has all kinds of interesting things
<sumosu> i have stuff on my ubuntu one account.. where would it show up in my filesystem?
<bp0> ~/Ubuntu One
<sumosu> would that show up in "places" menu?
<wgrant> beuno: So it seems. Looks pretty handy -- I'd forgetten its existence.
<wgrant> sumosu: Places->Home Folder->Ubuntu One
<sumosu> wgrant: ah i see it. thanks
<lmnopqrs> is there any way to disable all syncing of every kind and only use ubuntu one for online storage through a web browser and the music store? no ubuntu one folder syncing, no bookmarks, no tomboy, no evolution, no anything else i don't know about
<bp0> lmnopqrs, uncheck everything
<bp0> in the services tab
<lmnopqrs> thanks. i burned it completely off my system out of extreme paranoia before i even opened it, so i didn't know if there was an obvious answer in there or not
<DanaG> argh. for the past few hours, ubuntuone has been using huge mounts of iowait time, bogging down the system....
<DanaG> and it's using 30% of my 4 gigs of RAM.
<lmnopqrs> is anyone/everyone else getting a "Service Temporarily Unavailable" from Ubuntu One when trying to upload a file through a browser? is the service down?
<lmnopqrs> oh man, even the status status link in the ubuntu wiki is giving an error
<lmnopqrs> honk
<kermiac> lmnopqrs: hi, I'm not getting those errors for the wiki or the website
<lmnopqrs> hi kermiac. wiki is up now. i keep getting a 503 when uploading to the site. i don't have the client installed, i was hoping it would work without it
<kermiac> but it may be related to http://identi.ca/notice/30584701
<lmnopqrs> thanks, that could be it. i'll try it again later
<kermiac> the team is adding more servers to help with load balancing  issues - hopefully things should speed up again next week
<lmnopqrs> i hope it works out, thanks again
<hoonteke> I've just done a bit of reading about the whole music setup y'all have got going on.  Good job for doing the ambitious bit and get the music store incorporated into Rhythmbox.  More than just the music store, but good deal partnering with the third party company so as to get more popular music in there.
<hoonteke> I say this next with the full realization that it likely won't happen, but there are two things keeping me from purchasing music from the store, and they're the same reasons I won't purchase music from iTunes, or most music services out there:
<hoonteke> 1. Once I've bought the music, I can only download it three times before I have to repurchase it.  If I've bought, I've bought it, no matter how many times I want to download it.
<hoonteke> 2. The store only offers mp3 format.  Call me an idealist, but I want multiple formats.  It's technically possible to offer them in any format that exists, via a conversion on-the-fly from the server end, but it's done by only two companies of which I'm aware.  Frustrating.
<hoonteke> anyhoo, good stuff getting the store up there, and I do hope it proves profitable.  Hopefully, my pickiness is in the minority ...
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: hi
<hoonteke> hello
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: #1 - actually, the download goes to your u1 storage in the cloud so you aren't limited by re-downloads after that
<hoonteke> hmm, then perhaps I need to reread that bit about 3 times ... just a sec
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: #2 - yes, we'd love to see other formats supported but the major labels seem pretty set on mp3 as the standard drm-free option
<hoonteke> yep.  I figure all of "us" in the FOSS world are well aware of number 2, but I figured it might help to hear from a non-dev personality type.
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: right, it's a biz thing, not a tech thing in terms of encoding choices (unfortunately)
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: please let me know where you're getting the impression about #1, as i'd like to fix that so it's not confusing :)
<hoonteke> yep.  makes sense.  and, from a biz perspective, it makes (unfortunate) sense that you wouldn't go with magnatune.  Because they're mucho friendlier as far as I can tell, but also mucho smaller.
<hoonteke> working on that right now ...
<hoonteke> joshuahoover: ah, there we go.  Inside the Ubuntu One Rhythmbox plugin, click the help link.
<hoonteke> Then, it's the "Where can I review my purchase history?" section.
<hoonteke> For example, I'm a fiddler, and would definitely move the files around, probably inside of two months.
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: got it...we need to clarify it, it's confusing
<hoonteke> well, glad my debrief could prove helpful then.  :-)
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: definitely...i'll chat with someone about it on monday and we'll update it to be clearer
<hoonteke> :-) gotta get a non-tech person on that.  We non-devs are stoopid, dontcha no?
<joshuahoover> hoonteke: heh
<foo123> any word on encryption support for couchdb?
<RachaelB> hi all.... is there any reason why i can't get a clean install of 10.04 to sync the contacts down to evolution? it worked fine with a straight upgrade on a different machine!
<Freyr> can i use ubuntu one with kde ?
<RachaelB> ive tried everything i can think off
<RachaelB> @freyr yes you can
<Freyr> thank you
<RachaelB> sorry i disappeared then
<RachaelB> so... any ideas on why my contacts wont syn down to evolution on a clean install?
<kklimonda> RachaelB: it has been disabled yesterday because of the load. they are workin on getting it up (or at least they are supposed to :) )
<RachaelB> kklimonda: ahhhhhh *thank you*!!! :-D i thought i was going crazy and had done something really stupid that i couldnt figure out!
<kklimonda> RachaelB: when you log in onto http://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard you can see at the right the most recent messages about various problems.
<RachaelB> kklimonda: ive not checked this morning... the last  time i looked was late last night and it didnt say anything. thanks for your help! at least i know its not my problem :) bye x
<foo123> does anyone know if clientside encryption of the couch-db databases is supported with ubuntu one?
<GatuRatz> honk
<kklimonda> hmm, I have a (yet another) minor issue.. some files I've uploaded to U1 are still shown in the webui as "uploading"
<GatuRatz> gatu@gaturatz:~$ u1sdtool -s
<GatuRatz> State: AUTHENTICATE
<GatuRatz>     connection: With User With Network
<GatuRatz>     description: doing auth dance
<GatuRatz>     is_connected: True
<GatuRatz>     is_error: False
<GatuRatz>     is_online: False
<GatuRatz>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<GatuRatz> it stays there....
<GatuRatz> from my netbook it works
<GatuRatz> by from the desktop computer not
<GatuRatz> now it changed to
<GatuRatz> gatu@gaturatz:~$ u1sdtool -s
<GatuRatz> State: WAITING
<GatuRatz>     connection: With User With Network
<GatuRatz>     description: waiting before try connecting again
<GatuRatz>     is_connected: False
<GatuRatz>     is_error: False
<GatuRatz>     is_online: False
<GatuRatz>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<GatuRatz> anyone knows what is happening?
<kklimonda> GatuRatz: it's most likely caused by the server load
<GatuRatz> hm, but on the other computer it works
<GatuRatz> I installed this computer this morning
<GatuRatz> and it never worked well on this
<GatuRatz> also the folder was never created on "places"
<roogy> hello! while couchdb is under maintenance, is the file sync also disabled at the moment?
<GatuRatz> roogy, you seem to have the same problem as I
<GatuRatz> can you open a console and type:   u1sdtool -s
<roogy> it only sets up the directory structure, but it does not transfer the files!
<GatuRatz> this should give you the status
<roogy> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<roogy> staying at this message for all the time
<GatuRatz> gatu@gaturatz:~$ u1sdtool -s
<GatuRatz> State: WAITING
<GatuRatz>     connection: With User With Network
<GatuRatz>     description: waiting before try connecting again
<GatuRatz>     is_connected: False
<GatuRatz>     is_error: False
<GatuRatz>     is_online: False
<GatuRatz>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<roogy> syncdaemon-exceptions.log says: Failure: ubuntuone.storageprotocol.errors.TryAgainError: TRY_AGAIN
<roogy> alright, i am not the only one affected by this
<GatuRatz> where did you find this log?
<roogy> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/
<GatuRatz> 2010-05-02 14:13:49,460 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<GatuRatz> TRY_AGAIN
<GatuRatz> 2010-05-02 14:15:49,461 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<GatuRatz> 2010-05-02 14:15:49,462 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<GatuRatz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<GatuRatz> Failure: ubuntuone.storageprotocol.errors.TryAgainError: TRY_AGAIN
<GatuRatz> so we are two already
<GatuRatz> strange thing is that on my netbook it works
<roogy> seems like the service is unavailable while they are working on it
<GatuRatz> quite slowly but it connects
<Treenaks> it's very slow
<Treenaks> Maybe everybody is buying music :)
<roogy> here it connects, too, but does not upload the files. just writes the structure and stops
<roogy> maybe ;)
<GatuRatz> luckily I did not buy music yet
<roogy> well, okay, then we will probably just have to wait till it is fixed
<GatuRatz> but I used the free day to set up my home computer, I changed from Sidux to Ubuntu
<GatuRatz> I will have to wait also
<roogy> upgraded to 10.04 yesterday
<GatuRatz> the ubuntuone seems not be suited for mission critical tasks....
<roogy> not for the moment
<roogy> okay, i'll shut the machine down and go out then... thank you GatuRatz and have a nice day!
<roogy> cu
<exorzizt> honk
<exorzizt> hey all
<exorzizt> honk
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: ping
<exorzizt> i need some help... nothings really working here
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: were you able to add your computer to sync with ubuntu one?
<exorzizt> got problems with syncing data and finally decided to reinstall ubuntuone (with the FAQ)
<exorzizt> i ve been able to, but now
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: ok.
<exorzizt> it says theres empty device list
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: does Ubuntu One Preferences have your name displayed properly on the Account tab?
<exorzizt> no. when i start preferences window there comes up Error. Got empty result for devices list
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: hmm
<exorzizt> after completley reinstalling it two times (!)
<lachouffe> hi !
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: try this... close Ubuntu One Preferences; go to Apps > Accessories > Pass & Encrypt Keys
<exorzizt> ok
<lachouffe> I need some help, I've installed 10.04, then I sign in to ubuntu one
<lachouffe> and bought some music, but it was not sync
<lachouffe> so I tried (and it was a mistake..) to unregister my PC from the web interface
<mattgriffin> LaChouffe: sync is slow with all of the new users. you can retrieve your music in the meantime from https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<exorzizt> before i reinstalled, i deleted the ubuntuOne token from pass&encrypt keys
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: ok
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: is it there now?
<lachouffe> and now when I try to relaunch the client from the meMenu it freez
<exorzizt> theres a new one yes
<mattgriffin> LaChouffe: have you searched Launchpad Bugs and Launchpad Answers? i think I've seen similar things reported and the solution may be found there
<lachouffe> I made some google search but nothing cames ...
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: i'm not sure i can help you. not technical enough. sorry
<lachouffe> I will try launchpad
<exorzizt> ok mattgriffin thx
<mattgriffin> :)
<exorzizt> but where can i find help ^
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: there should be more technical people joining later today. since it's the weekend, the developers are resting but some great community members have accumulated a lot of technical knowledge and they will probably be joining later today.
<exorzizt> ok thx
<mattgriffin> exorzizt: i guess you already know about https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<exorzizt> yes :|
<mattgriffin> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<lachouffe> is then any way to reset all my U1 settings ?
<lachouffe> and start from the start ?
<exorzizt> hehe i know it inside out :D
<mattgriffin> LaChouffe: not in Ubuntu One Preferences. there may be a command-line tool but i don't know.
<mattgriffin> ok. gotta go for now.
<exorzizt> lachouffe, ive done that 5 minutes ago
<exorzizt> theres an entry in the faq
<lachouffe> exorzizt, can you point me there ?
<exorzizt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20completely%20remove%20and%20reinstall%20the%20Ubuntu%20One%20client%20software?
<lachouffe> exorzizt, thanks
<lachouffe> exorzizt, thanks a lot that works again !!!
<exorzizt> no problem :)
<pmjdebruijn> hi all, I'm having issues with Ubuntu one, I've deleted all the machine association via de webinterface, and I've cleaned up all the files in my homedir, yet the preferences applet is still getting stuck
<pmjdebruijn> maybe there is stuff left in couchdb?
<pmjdebruijn> how can I cleanup couchdb?
<GatuRatz> Hi pmjdebruijn: it seems that it is broken
<pmjdebruijn> what is broken?
<pmjdebruijn> I think the stuff left in couchdb is my problem
<GatuRatz> I could update to a newer version of ubuntuone
<GatuRatz> now the settings menu works
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<GatuRatz> but the syncronizing does not work anyway
<pmjdebruijn> I'm already on the latest version
<GatuRatz> I took is from lucid-proposed
<GatuRatz> but is makes no sense
<pmjdebruijn> yes, but then I'll still have invalid stuff in couchdb
<GatuRatz> hm, I do not use the couchdb, what is this?
<pmjdebruijn> you do
<pmjdebruijn> desktopcouch
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntuone uses it
<GatuRatz> I have a rather fresh install
<GatuRatz> I installed Ubuntu this morning
<GatuRatz> But it is broken in general
<GatuRatz> On my netbook same issue
<lachouffe_> does anyone tried to buy song with u1 ?
<lachouffe_> cause i did and i cannot see them in rhythmbox, but i can in the web interface
<GatuRatz> lachouffe, the whole ubuntuone thing seems to be broken
<lachouffe_> GatuRatz, ok but It seeme that note sync with tomboy is working well
<GatuRatz> lachouffe_, some issues seem to work, some others dont
<lachouffe_> ok so I just have to relax and wait !
<lachouffe_> i'm not alone so !
<lachouffe_> thanks and bye
<GatuRatz> yes, we all share the same problem
<Bana> hello
<Bana> i need help
<jvargas> hi
<Bana> hi
<jvargas> just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and installed One.
<Bana> i need some help here
<jvargas> but application doesnt appear on menu, and if I run ubuntuone-lauch from console it does not start neither shows something on terminal...
<jvargas> any idea how to start the app?
<Bana> im having problems with One, every time i open it it crashes
<Bana> and i dont know why
<Bana> SOME ONE HELP!!!!!!
<pmjdebruijn> please have some patience
<hirisov> hi
<hirisov> anybody knows pls is file sync now working well officially?
<hirisov> if*
<hirisov> i have to lapop, let's say c1 and c2. íin c1 i marked a folde for sync, and i can see it's content in the u1 web iterface
<hirisov> now i installed u10.04 on c2 as well, logged in ith the same account to u1 and started a sycron
<hirisov> it said after a while sync is comlete, but on c2 i cannot see the files
<schweegi> hello :) i try to connect my notebook with the existing ubuntu one account, but i can't connect to it :(
<schweegi> what can i do ?
<hirisov> i have set  ~/Private on c1 to by synced with u1. Do i need to set ~/Private to synced on c2 as well?
<schweegi> i've click on the Me Menu and then at ubuntu one, then comes a window where i can click on my account, but there is "disconnected" and "unknown". i hope my english is not too bad..
<Bill__> probably heard this a lot....but anyone had the problem with files not syncing, only folders? and it shows a grey "!"
<GatuRatz> I think most people here have this problem :-)
<Bill__> ok cool, just making sure it isnt just me
<Bill__> probably will be fixed shortly in an update then
<exorzizt> i hope so...
<exorzizt> "shortly" ;-)
<exorzizt> Has anyone synced his firefox bookmarks successfully???? does it already work?
<exorzizt> i'm waiting for two days for my bookmark folders :)
<hirisov> think i'll stick to xmarks with that :)
<mattgriffin> exorzizt, hirisov: we're having some scaling-related problems with services that rely on databases in the cloud (notes, contacts, and bookmarks) so sync for these services has been temporarily disabled.
<mattgriffin> updating the status page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status to reflect that current situation. sorry
<hirisov> mattgriffin, ty for the info
<hirisov> mattgriffin, althought i have problem with file syncing but probably better w8 a few days till things settle down
<mattgriffin> hirisov: i agree. sorry about that.
<natschil> Hello. Somehow I can't seem to figure out how to connect my ubuntu computer to ubuntu one...specifically, I can't find the "add this computer" screen (or something like that) mentioned in all the
<natschil> tutorials I've seen. Any suggestions?
<mattgriffin> natschil: read the topic for this channel. contains a link if the Ubuntu One website instructions don't work for you
<exorzizt> ah got another problem... i think ive read something about it, but cant remember: u1 syncs my folders now, but not the files. even though green check marks appear on synced folders. does anyone know about that?
<exorzizt> natschil, try u1sync --authorize after installing package ubuntuone-client-tools. had the same problem
<hirisov> <hirisov> i have to lapop, let's say c1 and c2. íin c1 i marked a folde for sync, and i can see it's content in the u1 web iterface
<hirisov> <hirisov> now i installed u10.04 on c2 as well, logged in ith the same account to u1 and started a sycron
<hirisov> can sy help with this pls?
<hirisov> i have two*..
<hirisov> <hirisov> it said after a while sync is comlete, but on c2 i cannot see the files
<hirisov> <hirisov> i have set  ~/Private on c1 to by synced with u1. Do i need to set ~/Private to synced on c2 as well?
<exorzizt> hirisov, but can you see the folders?
<hirisov> no
<hirisov> althougth --list-folders lists it on c2 as well
<hirisov> but they arent created in c2's ~/Pivate
<natschil> mattgriffin: thanks!
<kklimonda> hirisov: you are syncing ~/.Private/ right?
<hirisov> ye
<kklimonda> hirisov: and is ~/.Private/ synced? you should be able to see encrypted files there
<gbear14275> I just purchased some music but can't seem to get it on my local machine... anyone able to help walk me through what I need to do
<hirisov> on comp1 i can see the files, tehy got uploadoed from this comp
<hirisov> on comp2 after sync is complete comp2's ~/Private is empty
<kklimonda> hirisov: but if you sync ~/.Private/ then you should check if ~/.Private/ is synced on a second computer
<gbear14275> this is really discouraging
<kklimonda> btw. I'm not sure how to sync an existing folder between two computers. honk ? :)
<kklimonda> gbear14275: do you see your purchased files in the ubuntu one web interface?
<hirisov> hm isnt thsi one of the points of u1? to keep 2 computers synced?
<gbear14275> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> gbear14275: and do you have u1 sync running on your computer? it may be that the servers are still under too much pressure at the moment and are having problems with syncing your files.
<pengudeus> honk
<kklimonda> hirisov: sure it is but I don't know if any folders except ~/Ubuntu One/ are synced by default.
<gbear14275> kklimonda: yes, I have been using ubuntuone sync since the betas and have other folders synced... but my music seems to be an issue still
<hirisov> i set ~/Private to be synced on comp1
<hirisov> and both computers lists it with --list-folders
<kklimonda> gbear14275: you don't have it in ~/ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One ? just checking.
<kklimonda> hirisov: if you sync ~/Private and not ~/.Private than you loose encryption
<hirisov> my ~/Private is encrypted
<gbear14275> kklimonda: no, I have checked both my ubuntu one folder as well as my music folder and not found it in either
<hirisov> taht part is okay
<kklimonda> gbear14275: it's synced into a hidden directory and not into standard ~/Ubuntu One nor ~/Music/
<gbear14275> kklimonda: .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ is empty
<kklimonda> gbear14275: then you'll have to wait for developers and see what can they do about it.
<pengudeus> honk
<pengudeus> honk
<gbear14275> honk
<kklimonda> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<pengudeus> ubottu: No problem.  I'll wait. I just wanted to make sure someone saw my request, that's all :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pengudeus> >.>
<marcelo7889> hi
<terwilliger> honk
<terwilliger> re honk
<Treenaks> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<duanedesign> pengudeus: hello
<pengudeus> duan: Hello.
<pengudeus> duan: I'm having some trouble with getting Ubuntu One to sync with my computer :(
<duanedesign> did you get your computer added ok?
<pengudeus> duan: No.  I can't find the option that allows me to do it.
<pengudeus> duan: The instructions say there's a button I press to add my computer.  I don't know where it is.
<duanedesign> pengudeus: ok, that is a bug that is affecting some with Lucid
<pengudeus> duan: aaaaah.  Is there a way around it?
<duanedesign> pengudeus: fortunately i think we can fix it quite easily
<pengudeus> duan: Awesome.
<aluedeke> hi
<duanedesign> pengudeus: close the Ubuntu One Preferences and open a Terminal
<pengudeus> ok
<duanedesign> pengudeus: run the command
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> this should cause the browser to open
<duanedesign> and allow you to add your computer
<pengudeus> Ah, great!
<duanedesign> pengudeus: things are starting to get better, but syncing is a little slow right now.
<pengudeus> duan: it's to be expected around release time.  I'm glad it was easily fixed.
<duanedesign> there were new servers added to help with the increase in users. Once the spike in activity from the release dies down things should work very well
<aluedeke> my client stop currently in AUTHENTICATE state, any ideas how to solve this?
<pengudeus> duan: Sounds good.
<pengudeus> duan: thanks for your help.
<duanedesign> aluedeke: its probably timing out before it can finish. Unfortunately there is not much you can do.
<duanedesign> aluedeke: i noticed yesterday mine got stuck in AUTHENTICATE for a while before connecting
<aluedeke> i am trying to connect since several hoours, no luck so far
<duanedesign> aluedeke: when trying to connect you can do u1sdtool -s and get something like this?  http://fpaste.org/uJS8/
<aluedeke> yes i got exatly this
<rcl8181> hey guys, anyone else having trouble syncing in ubuntu 10.4
<rcl8181> ?
<aluedeke> when trying to connect you can do u1sdtool -s and get something like this?  http://fpaste.org/uJS8/
<rcl8181> should I run it in the terminal?
<duanedesign> rcl8181: did you get your computer added ok? You are just having trouble connecting?
<duanedesign> rcl8181: yes. u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> in a terminal will give you the status
<rcl8181> I have addded it.  But a bunch of people are having trouble syncing stuff.
<rcl8181> When I attempt to sync a folder, it just goes grey and 0 space is used.
<rcl8181> i am going to boot into ubuntu and try it.
<rcl8181> i will be back
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<duanedesign> BigWhale: hello
<aluedeke> duanedesign is there an possibility to change the timeout value?
<BigWhale> Oh, people are alive. :) Perhaps even people that can tell me how to force pushing my contacts from Evolution back to the server. :)
<duanedesign> BigWhale: because of the increase in activity this weekend it was decided to turn off contacts and note syncing for the weekend
<rcl818> hey guys, I'm back.
<BigWhale> duanedesign, oh I thought that just summaries on the servers were disabled.
<BigWhale> That explains a lot yes.
<rcl818> What do I put in the terminal again?
<rcl818> Ubuntu one is not syncing files.
<duanedesign> BigWhale: it is just this weekend. The aamount of new users using Ubuntu One seems to have been much more than expected
<duanedesign> rcl818: while trying to connect you can get the status with:  u1sdtool -s
<rcl818> ok, so you think it is a traffic issue?
<rcl818> ok
<duanedesign> rcl818: yes most likely so
<BigWhale> duanedesign, if mobile sync didn't work. I'd have a lot less problems. I accidentally deleted all my phone contacts and they were deleted on the server too. I managed to back them up in Evolution. So, now I know why I can't push them back to the server. :)
<rcl818> when I typed it in, i got this:
<rcl818> No command 'ulsdtool' found, did you mean:  Command 'u1sdtool' from package 'ubuntuone-client' (main) ulsdtool: command not found
<duanedesign> BigWhale: b_euno is the phone sync guru. He will be in tommorrow and can help you with any phone sync problems
<duanedesign> rcl818: yes :) 1 not l
<BigWhale> duanedesign, my only problem now is pushing my contacts back to the server and then on the phone. I'll just wait until tomorrow. :)
<duanedesign> BigWhale: i just got my phone fixed this weekend. It has been killing me not being able to try the phone sync
<BigWhale> I did try it and it worked nice.
<BigWhale> even the delete operation is synced back to the server! ;)
<BigWhale> anyway thanks for the help.
<BigWhale> I'll check back tomorrow. :)
<duanedesign> BigWhale: ok see you tom
<rcl818> duanedesign, it is not doing anything when I type in the command
<duanedesign> rcl818:   u1sdtool -s
<rcl818> yes, i typed that in.
<rcl818> nothing happens
<Zintha> Hi there, I can't find at all how to connect my computer to Ubuntu one, can anyone direct me?
<Zintha> and I see the link up above in here, so no need to reply for now! Will attempt that
<Zintha> and its working fine now, sorry to disturb you!
<exorzizt>  i think ive read something about it, but cant remember: u1 syncs my folders now, but not the files. even though green check marks appear on synced folders. does anyone know about that?
<Karti> Hi all, is there a way I can set up a folder in Ubuntu One to sync in teh same way DropBox does?
<mkarnicki> Karti: what do you mean, the same way as Dropbox does?
<mkarnicki> Karti: don't you have a 'Ubuntu One' folder in your home ;) ?
<Karti> mkarnicki,  am going to shoot my self :(
<Karti> Just seen it :)
<mkarnicki> Karti: my pleasure ^ ^
<Karti> Thanks for answering...
<mkarnicki> Karti: I mean, to help! not seeing you kill yourself ;)
<Karti> and I forgot to say Honk ..
<Karti> lol
<mkarnicki> Karti: by the way, you're aware of UDF's ?
<Karti> ?
<mkarnicki> Karti: you can set any folder you wish to sync with U1 just by right clicking it
<mkarnicki> Karti: and selecting 'Sync on Ubuntu One'
<Karti> Just spotted that, many thnaks
<mkarnicki> Karti: no probs.
<mkarnicki> Karti: have fun. I'm off to my reading materials.
<Karti> mkarnicki, Thanks again :)
<rye> ok, is authentication fails only for me or not?
<rye> connection lost. awesome
<mkarnicki> rye: how can I check that for you? (I mean, on my laptop)
<mkarnicki> you mean website auth or U1 sync?
<Bana> honk
<mkarnicki> rye: how can I check if it's only for you?
<mkarnicki> rye: ok, timeout ;) I'm away reading.
<mkarnicki> rye: my u1sdtool --status returns is_connected: True (if that's what you're asking for)
<rye> 2010-05-02 23:21:42,634 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request
<rye>  'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<rye> TRY_AGAIN
<rye> and it's been so for quite some time (however i was attributing that to my AR5001 wifi that tends to modify data which it relays)...
<mkarnicki> rye: I can't see any other u1sdtool option I could use to help you diagnose
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<duanedesign> rye: yes its not just you ;)
 * rye adds a note to file a bug about AR5001
<duanedesign> 2010-05-02 14:34:28,347 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<duanedesign> TRY_AGAIN
<duanedesign> aha, mine has actually gotten to State: SERVER_RESCAN
<BusMaster> hey, 1) it seems to take forever for ubuntu one to sync a file that is a few kb in size and 2) how the heck does one trigger the sync process? I am using lucid and it doesn't have anything similar to the ubuntuone client in karmic. it is really frustrating that ubuntuone behaves in such an unintuitive way
<duanedesign> BusMaster: because of the spike in users associated with the release syncing is really slow right now
<duanedesign> BusMaster: the applet was replaced by the Preferences Panel in the MeMenu
<BusMaster> duanedesign, the default install doesn't have the Ubuntu One folder
<BusMaster> does that appear automatically once i log in?
<duanedesign> if you are connected to the service all you need to do is drop a file in the U1 folder or other UDF
<duanedesign> BusMaster: you needf to sign up for one of the two services and then add your computers to your account.
<BusMaster> duanedesign, ok.. I am now going to dump a bunch of files in $HOME/Ubuntu One and go to sleep. Hope it syncs by morning tomorrow
<BusMaster> duanedesign, how long is the slowness expected to last?
<duanedesign> BusMaster: i wouldnt count on it. Things are very bogged down. If it can wait, I would.
<duanedesign> There were new servers added to help with the increase in users. Once the spike from the elease calms down it should work very well
<duanedesign> I am hoping Monday it should improve
<BusMaster> ok
<duanedesign> plus tommorrow all the developers will be in doing whatever they can to improve the situation
#ubuntuone 2011-04-25
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> rye:
<duanedesign> rye: didn't you test the speed throttling resently? Was that on Maverick?
<karni> Good day!
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign ! :)
<duanedesign> karni: do you read Ubuntu Planet?
<karni> duanedesign: occasionaly. I should do that more often. I assume there's been something interesting :)?
<duanedesign> jcastro did a nice blog post on Ubuntu One streaming
<duanedesign> karni: he went on a road trip and used the U1 streaming service for music. overall he had a great experience it sounds like
<karni> duanedesign: that I did read on *his* blog ^ ^ yes! awesome
<duanedesign> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<duanedesign> another bug report about throttling not working :\
<duanedesign> i have not set up a Maverick VM yet since i upgraded to Natty
<karni> duanedesign: I'm on 10.04 with broken U1 (long story). about the throttling - there's been an issue about the implementation and how twisted handles I/O
<duanedesign> ahh
<karni> duanedesign: on my last build of the Android app, I implemented it the other way around - it *first* waited as long as it should, ant *then* wrote/read data. :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> so their is a master bug for this?
<karni> duanedesign: I'm 99.5% sure there is, yes.
<duanedesign> cool, thanks
<karni> duanedesign: sure, np :)
<nessita> hello world!
<karni>  \n
<nessita> :-)
<karni> :D
<apachelogger> nessita: ahoy ahoy, I apparently got the kdeui for ubuntu-sso working :D
<nessita> apachelogger: that's great news!
<apachelogger> nessita: we'd only need some runtime detection whether to use kde or gtk
<apachelogger> that said, the module path is the same, except with kde instead of gtk ^^ ... ui_module='ubuntu_sso.kde.gui', ui_class='UbuntuSSOClientGUI',
<nessita> apachelogger: right, so your kde class should query the dbus service with those params
<nessita> you kde class -> I meant your kde implementation
<nessita> :-)
<apachelogger> nessita: I am thinking about syncdaemon here ... or really any API consumer that would want to have platform integrated appearance
<apachelogger> i.e. make a sane default choice unless an application requests a specific ui
<apachelogger> (actually I do not think an application should ever need to specify a particular ui)
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm not sure I follow :-/
<apachelogger> nessita: let's say I write an application that uses USSO, somewhere in my code I have something like ::: login_or_register_to_get_credentials("myApp", "http://example.com", "halp", 0) ::: what GUI will be used?
<nessita> apachelogger: right, that is the old (deprecated) API. The recommended API since natty is: (looking link now)
<nessita> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient -> register(String app_name, Dict of {String, String} ui_settings), then:
<nessita> Additionally, this 'ui_settings' can provide 2 extra keys to define which UI module and UI class should be used in case the service needs to open a graphical interface to the end user. These keys are: 'ui_class': the name of a class that lives within 'ui_module' and that accepts proper parameters (TODO: document parameters). An example of this class can be seen at ubuntu_sso.gtk.gui.UbuntuSSOClientGUI. 'ui_module': a string pointing to a python module tha
<ralsina> goo morning ubuntuone!
<apachelogger> nessita: how is that portable?
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> apachelogger: you can make the dbus call so you use your own client, providing the module path and class name. This way you can provide a kde client or a wx client
<apachelogger> why would I want to do that?
<fagan> hey ralsina
<ralsina> hi fagan
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm not sure what you mean. But we designed this service having in mind the following: there is an underlying dbus service which is widget toolkit agnostic, and offers the SSO service. Since the SSO service may need to interact with the end user, when you call login, or register, you need to provide an UI
<ralsina> apachelogger: on windows we have only a qt ui, for example
<nessita> apachelogger: so, you can use this service with "any" UI you want (the UI has to behave in a particular manner)
<fagan> im off today because its a holiday here but if you need anything just ping and ill get to it since on thursday I didnt have a lot to do
<apachelogger> nessita: that is what I do not get, why would the API consumer want any UI
<apachelogger> like explicitly
<apachelogger> wouldn't it be much better to make a sane choice *for* the API consumer
<ralsina> fagan: ok, no problem
<nessita> apachelogger: what do you mean by "API" consumer? you as a kde dev or the end user?
<apachelogger> the developer
<fagan> ralsina: so if you finished some of the screens I can do up that testing thing for the designers and you can keep moving on them
<nessita> apachelogger: well, the UI module and class is optional, and we have a sane default (the GTK UI)
<ralsina> fagan: nope. Working on it now. Turns out my family wanted to see me on weekends. Who could have imagined that :-(
<apachelogger> that is not the defintion of a sane default
<fagan> ralsina: hah
<apachelogger> a sane default is one that actually is sane
<apachelogger> loading GTK libs in a KDE envrionment is not sane :P
<apachelogger> (not unless necessary)
<apachelogger> which is why I think that the logic within credentials ought to be changed around to actually run magic and make it absolutely unnecessary for the API consumer to provide any ui settings at all
<ralsina> apachelogger: there is no KDE UI yet. So the sane default, right now is still gtk.
<apachelogger> the API consumer would deploy its query, credentials.py looks for installed UIs, checks the envrionment it is executed in, makes a choice on what UI might be best suited
<nessita> apachelogger: ah, I now see what you mean. Well, since we don't want to query what desktop are we in, we planned on resolving that by proviging 2 packages, one for the gtk UI and other for the kde UI, so the user has the choice to have the client he wants
<nessita> apachelogger: we decided we don't want to make the decision ourselves
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> nessita: in that case we'd need a change in credentials.py to allow for this ^^
<nessita> apachelogger: care to be more specific? as far as I know, credentials.py is UI-agnostic enough
<apachelogger> nessita: it defaults to GTK
<nessita> apachelogger: right, but is only a string. The caller can override this as much as he needs.
<nessita> is not like we're importing gtk modules
<apachelogger> if you want to allow the user to switch the frontends depending on what package they got installed, you ought to change the default module to something like ubuntu_sso.default.gui
<nessita> apachelogger: let me see the code, it's been a long time since I've been going thru it
<apachelogger> then have the GTK ui split into a seperate package, link ubuntu_sso/gtk to ubuntu_sso/default and set it to provide ubuntu-sso-gui
<apachelogger> that way there can be a KDE ui, or a Qt ui, or a WX ui, all conflicting, replacing and providing ubuntu-sso-gui and containing a link to ubuntu_sso/default
<ralsina> apachelogger: but that way you can't use different uis depending on the session you are in. Even if we are not doing that now, we may do that in the future when there is more than one ui.
<apachelogger> by conflicting, replacing and providing I mean the deb package relationships btw :)
<ralsina> besides, I really need sso not to break before june ;-)
<nessita> apachelogger: right, we want to be able to have both kde and gtk clients installed at the same time
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, we can't add this as a SRU, it will be work for O
<apachelogger> ralsina: <nessita> apachelogger: we decided we don't want to make the decision ourselves
<ralsina> nessita: I mean in trunk, I am working on the SSO qt ui there
<apachelogger> I feel you should have a discussion
<apachelogger> either the design goes one way or the other
<ralsina> UDS is a great place for this discussion
<nessita> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> doing one and then the other smells like odd behavior change to me
<nessita> apachelogger: what would be "one" and "other"? /me is lost
<ralsina> apachelogger: we can add the desktop detection any time we want. Changing conflicts in packages is much more messy.
<apachelogger> how is changing conflicts messy? :O
<ralsina> So, we will probably discuss this a lot on UDS or full team sprint and work on a more clear direction on the O cycle
<ralsina> apachelogger: because if we adda c onflict, we uninstall the qt ui (for example) and we can't tell you to install it back :-)
<apachelogger> nessita: either you do not make the descision of what UI to use within ubuntu sso (thus only providing a default, explicitly recommending to the API consumer to provide their own UI for integration), or you do
<apachelogger> ralsina: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-virtual
<nessita> apachelogger: I disagree. You can have 2 binaries, ubuntu-ss-login-gtk and ubuntu-sso-login-kde, like usb-creator
<nessita> and in this case, by binaries I mean services
<apachelogger> what is the point of having a gui agnostic service then?
<nessita> apachelogger: we have a layered design. The GUI-agnostic service is the one that knows all the SSO logic and that unifies all the calls to the SSO server. The UI-specific service, would be the one that knows how to call  the agnostic service with a specific UI. So the client apps can decide what UI-specific service use. For example, the U1 gtk control  panel, will call the gtk sso service, and a KDE control panel will call the kde sso client
<nessita> apachelogger: what I mean is, the UI agnostic service is useful for devs like you. The UI specific service is useful for 3rd party apps that require desktop SSO auth
<ralsina> nessita dobey thisfred alecu standup in 9'
<thisfred> ack
<nessita> oh! right
<apachelogger> nessita: so you want internal decision making on what UI to use
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no reason why a GTK CP would enforce a GTK SSO GUI
<apachelogger> there is however for, who knows, a 3rd party skype client that does some magic file sharing via u1 and wants to provide an ultimate branding experience, in which case they would provide their own gui
<apachelogger> but those are 2 different use cases and one does not affect the other at all
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm pausing the chat since I need to write my stand up :-)
<apachelogger> kk :)
<dobey> hmm
<thisfred> me
<alecu> hello!
<thisfred> morning alecu
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, thisfred, CardinalFang, ralsina?
<thisfred> DONE: looked into and gave up on bug #762722 (for now) TODO: blueprints BLOCKED: no NEXT: nessita
<ralsina> me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina: are vds and CardinalFang coming back to dekstop+ or not yet?
<ralsina> vds: not yet, CardinalFang: soonish
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: Easter holidays + a messy (but fun!) moving between homes.
<nessita> TODO: catch up with emails after a 4-day weekend, catch up with bug reports, check that no fire needs to be put away, follow on bug #709494, chat with apachelogger re: ussoc multi-UI-design
<nessita> BLOCKED: I'm living in a chaos :-), I may take a day off this Friday to try to put my home in order before traveling to Budapest.
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "[SRU] Missing user's name field (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<ralsina> DONE: nothing (religious holidays!), TODO: SSO screens BLOCKED: not at all
<ralsina> alecu!
<alecu> DONE: thu and fri: holy-days.
<alecu> TODO: catch up with mail, review roadmap, make blueprints
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ooooooohhh blueprints. I have to do those too ;-)
 * nessita too, but she needs some insipiration
<thisfred> ralsina: alecu nessita dobey: should we have a blueprints planning mini meeting? So we can make sure we don't all do the same ones, or more likely skip half of them? ;)
<dobey> oh, me
<ralsina> thisfred: we can have that tomorrow, because mandel is off today
<dobey> λ DONE: beyond-beyond-last-minute urgent fix upload, discussion, nightlies almost back to proper building, started on bug #768911
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768911 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Natty (beta 2) Banshee Geo IP Detection Amazon Defaults to U.S. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768911
<alecu> dobey, go!
<dobey> λ TODO: finish #768911, finish nightlies fixes, maverick/lucid SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<thisfred> ralsina: sounds good
<nessita> any closing comments?
<dobey> thisfred: i'll make it easy for you and just won't do any :)
<ralsina> hmmm be nice to each other, eat vegetables? :-)
<ralsina> eom!
<fagan> mmmmm vegtetables
<dobey> mmm bacon
 * fagan resisted the temptation to participate in the standup and say played some call of duty todo read a book..etc
<ralsina> bacon should be a honorary vegetable
<thisfred> I don't see why not, when ketchup is
<dobey> ralsina: pigs are vegetables. have you ever tried talking to one? they just sit there in the mud.
<thisfred> that wacky old Reagan
<fagan> tomatos are only kinda vegetables
<ralsina> I make home-made ketchup and use nothing but vegetables (and vinegar and sugar, which are vegetable products) ;-)
<dobey> fagan: kinda like strawberries
<fagan> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm strawberries
<ralsina> fagan: tomatoes are fruits
<thisfred> ralsina: in the 80s in the US when schools were required to serve vegetables in lunches, Reagan decided that ketchup would count as a vegetable...
<fagan> ralsina: but they taste like vegetables
<dobey> sugar isn't a vegetable product
<fagan> dobey: well it is from sugar cane
<ralsina> dobey: it's made out of sugar cane
<thisfred> dobey: beet sugar us
<thisfred> is
<dobey> high fructose corn syrup is
<fagan> oh then all sugar is vegetables that justifies me using so much sugar in my coffee
<dobey> sugarcane is a grass
<thisfred> transfat is a vegetable
<fagan> dobey: ooooh
<ralsina> grasses are vegetables.
<ralsina> palm trees are grasses too, yet palm heart is a vegetable
<thisfred> there are no real hard scientific definitions of either vegetable or fruit
<ralsina> well, not mineral, not animal, not fungus? :-)
<thisfred> much like toad vs. frog, incidentally
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> how do i make django.test.client.Client use a a specific IP as the REMOTE_ADDR?
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, chipaca mentions "the user testing report by mpt" in a mail from last thursday... do we have a detailed report on that?
<nessita> alecu: pong
<nessita> alecu: isn't that what lucio sent to our mailing list?
<CardinalFang> fagan, and corn is a grain, not veg.  Sorry.
<alecu> nessita, yes, I found it. I remember it said it was "the summary", so I was wondering if you guys were referring to some other more detailed report on u1.
<dobey> alecu: ask charline for specifics
<nessita> alecu: I don't have any specifics, maybe Chipaca or cparrino have them? or, what dobey says
<thisfred> alecu: the full report isn't written yet afaik
<thisfred> alecu: mpt just sent the summary to ubuntu-devel
<alecu> cool
<dobey> in the big unity thread
<thisfred> right. after which it promptly got /.ed
 * alecu should join ubuntu-devel.
<alecu> thanks all!
<apachelogger> nessita: the dbus stuff in /credentials is deprecated?
<nessita> apachelogger: yes sir (I'm finishing with some email to fully restart our conversation, sorry for the delay)
<ralsina> alecu: we were all told to do that by our fearless leader like a month ago ;-)
<apachelogger> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/770269 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770269 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "deprecated DBUS interfaces are not marked as deprecated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> ralsina, which one is the fearless one?
<ralsina> alecu: chipaca
<nessita> alecu: can we somehow mark a dbus API as deprecated?
<alecu> nessita, I don't know of any other way to mark them as deprecated, other than doing so in the docs.
<alecu> nessita, I'm checking anyway.
<nessita> apachelogger: how would you suggest we mark the /credentials iface as deprecated?
<apachelogger> nessita: I think you will have to annotate each method within as deprecated
<dobey> nessita, alecu: there is no way, no. other than to respond with an error of "This is deprecated" over D-Bus, but that's not really helpful
 * apachelogger has no idea how to do that in python ^^
<nessita> dobey: right, specially since we don't want to break that API until natty
<dobey> apachelogger: i think that just marks it in the docs though
 * alecu is looking how to do that in python.
<dobey> alecu: doc strings.
<nessita> apachelogger: I'll see if I can add a deprecated warning to the code itself, but the dbus caller may never get to see that. The doc does mark that iface as deprecated though :-)
<alecu> nessita, dobey: here's the link that apachelogger pasted: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#introspection-format
<apachelogger> dobey: as long as the introspection reflects deprecation that ought to be sufficient IMHO (for natty anyway)
<nessita> ok, I'll prepare a branch for trunk then :-)
<nessita> apachelogger: thanks for the pointer!
<alecu> 'Method, interface, property, and signal elements may have "annotations"....''' -> org.freedesktop.DBus.Deprecated = true
<apachelogger> yw
<dobey> oh
<alecu> nessita, what will you put in that branch?
<ralsina> nessita: we can swap the weekend between summit and uds? Yay! ;-)
 * ralsina really needs that manual
<nessita> ralsina: that's what I've asked you before... :-)
<nessita> ralsina: and you said yes!
<ralsina> hmmm... you didn't mention WHAT day you were swapping. But yeah, I think it's ok. I approved it anyway
<ralsina> I thought you were going to swap the travel day
<nessita> ralsina: I'm travel on a weekday, so I don't think we can swap that
<ralsina> oh, well, I'll ask those in the know later.
 * ralsina goes away for 2 days and ends with 1200 emails. Cute.
<alecu> nessita, dobey, apachelogger: there's no support at all in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/dbus/service.py to add any "annotation" tags in the introspection xml. That means no "deprecated" tags for natty.
<dobey> alecu: we really need to move away from dbus-python anyway
<nessita> alecu: I was planning on updating the docstrings, at least, since apparently apachelogger used that as documentation for building his app
<dobey> alecu: and for 11.04 we aren't doing anything else now anyway unless it's a bug fix.
<dobey> 11.04 is done.
<alecu> dobey, right, and no srus for this.
<dobey> i have no idea how to use GDBus in Python though
<alecu> dobey, why do we have to move away from dbus-python? is there anything else broken?
<dobey> alecu: well, it is unmaintained, deprecated, and will no longer be updated
<alecu> dobey, deprecated? do you mean the C library below it, or dbus-python itself?
<dobey> alecu: it is replaced by GDBus, which is in libgio
<dobey> alecu: both
<dobey> alecu: pygtk/pygobject are also finished. we should move to using libraries via gobject-introspection
<nessita> dobey: can you please make a master bug affecting u1cp, ussoc, and any other UI you can think of?
<ralsina> so, we now start to migrate everthing to C-written-in-python, or you guys want to contribute to the annotations to make it pythonic?
<dobey> nessita: probably a blueprint with lots of bugs, because we also need to do other stuff, like use GTK+ 3.x
<dobey> ralsina: i don't understand that
<nessita> dobey: wanna take over that?
<ralsina> dobey: the raw instrospection-based bindings usually suck and do things like returning error codes
<dobey> ralsina: they aren't bindings, and i haven't really tried using it from Python, but yes I know there are lots of issues with the gir bits, as i've tried to use some from vala
<dobey> ralsina: if stuff is broken we just have to file bugs, and wait for fixes or work around or fix it ourselves, sadly :(
<dobey> we're also doing some rather nasty things in some of our UI
<ralsina> dobey: exactly. There is a mechanism to improve them for python (and other languages) by adding annotations, IIRC
<apachelogger> nessita: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-April/005145.html
<dobey> ralsina: depends. using from vala has more problems because it's a compiled language though, so it's not necessarily that method annotations are wrong, but there are higher level issues with the girs themselvs :(
<ralsina> dobey: :-(
<dobey> and don't even get me started on webkit :)
 * fagan thought webkit was good 
<ralsina> fagan: webkit *is* good
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> fagan: at least it's better than the alternatives. Specially now that there is none ;)
<dobey> it's really good at causing me mass frustration
<nessita> apachelogger: so, I can restart our conversation now. Let me read the last thing you said before stand up.
<fagan> ralsina: sounds good anyway :)
<fagan> and its the busiest upstream id say other than the kernel
<nessita> apachelogger: I disagree with "there is absolutely no reason why a GTK CP would enforce a GTK SSO GUI", I think that a given UI has the right (obligation?) to choose the proper sso UI to match the look and feel
<apachelogger> nessita: sure, if there is an explicit look and feel to match, such as theming of 3rd party applications
<apachelogger> "system native" applications OTOH should strive for the greatest possible overall integration as their is no perceived look and feel other than the one of the environment
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm not sure what you mean by "syste native" apps. Care to give an example?
<apachelogger> say a user is using the GTK CP in a KDE envrionment for whatever reason there might be ... chances are the user will not know what GTK is and why it looks different
<apachelogger> lets further assume that the GTK theme on the setup is not matching whatever the KDE envrionment is using
<nessita> apachelogger: right, but in that scenario makes sense to present the user the GTK sso screen, for consistency sake
<apachelogger> so the GTK CP is introducing an alien look and feel
<apachelogger> applying that to the SSO as well does not make it a more wholesome look and feel
<apachelogger> it only makes more things appear alien
<apachelogger> nessita: 2 times bad consistency still doesnt make good consistency though :D
<nessita> apachelogger: jeje. But the SSO screen is (ideally) made to be transient for the caller window, so from my POV is better to show a consistent look and feel between the CP and the SSO then showing those 2 as alien between eachother. But I know this is a subjective opinion, and others my agree with you
<apachelogger> nessita: ultimately I believe you should go ask the design team
<apachelogger> they surely will know best anyway :)
<nessita> apachelogger: I agree
<nessita> apachelogger: I will make a note to talk with mpt or someone else from the design team. Are you attending to UDS?
<apachelogger> yep
<nessita> apachelogger: please ping me about this
<apachelogger> aye
 * alecu needs to be away for 30 minutes
<alecu> over and out.
 * nessita reboots after update
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: you aware of bug #768576?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768576 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch keeps becoming zombie (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768576
<thisfred> nessita: not of this specific one no, but we have seen one of the d-c processes turn zombie before. I thought chad worked on that during the sprint though.
<thisfred> nessita: this user seems to have problems with multiple unrelated processes though
<nessita> thisfred: can you confirm is this is the known issue?
<nessita> (please)
<thisfred> yeah I'll look if there is a master bug
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: when you have a spare moment, would you please share your thoughts on bug #768738?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768738 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768738
<nessita> dobey: and also, does bug #769073 makes sense to you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769073 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "package libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: ошибка записи в «<стандартный вывод>»: Победа (affects: 1) (dups: 3) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769073
<nessita> (error message was translated by rye)
<dobey> no, it looks like a fluke on that user's system. maybe something happened in dpkg itself, but doesn't seem like an ubuntuone issue
<thisfred> CardinalFang__: we never did diagnose the the zombie desktopcouch-service process, right? I still see it.
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, I found a problem with the parent killing children processes, but not a child dying a the parent not being there to wait() and let the kernel remove that zombie.
<dobey> nessita: and the first is a dup as per the one comment on it, i believe
<dobey> nessita: and in bug #680968 it makes no sense to me why the code is even trying to deal with non-local paths
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680968 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() [ubuntuone_nautilus_observed_file_unref] (affects: 16) (dups: 14) (heat: 69)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680968
<thisfred> CardinalFang__: for me it's pretty reliable: boot into natty, and after a minute or so I see 3 d-c-service processes, one of which zombified
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, weeeeeeird.  Not here.
<thisfred> dobey had the same I believe?
<nessita> dobey: right, the last bug you linked has several dupes, so seems like somehow we're messin that up :-/
<nessita> messing*
<ralsina> there is a known problem with wait() and zombie children in python, which I can't really remember
<dobey> nessita: yeah, so i guess we need to fix it soon
<dobey> CardinalFang__: i'd seen that before as well, yes
<ralsina> One reason for those was that the processes are writing something to stdout/stderr and noone was reading that.
<ralsina> at least that's the most common reason for python zombies when using popen or subprocess
<thisfred> that sounds like it may be a good place to start looking
<thisfred> anyway, this guy is claiming it's making his whole system freeze, which I think we can safely say is probably not the case
<ralsina> yeah, zombies don't do that
<dobey> ralsina: this is using fork()
<ralsina> dobey: hmmmm that's trickier.
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, if my system froze because of desktopcouch, yall would be hearing about it fo sho.
<thisfred> dobey:  I know, you're our canary :P
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, subprocess issues would be easy peasy :)
<ralsina> anyway, it's the same principle. A zombie is there because it's dead and the parent has not called wait() yet.
<ralsina> should be fixable by handling SIGCHLD
<ralsina> or setting SA_NOCLDWAIT
<thisfred> CardinalFang__: bug #768576 assigned to you. I couldn't find another master bug about the zombie processes, so this is it from now on.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768576 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch keeps becoming zombie (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768576
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, ah, I expect a SRU on day 1 of Natty.  Fun.
<thisfred> CardinalFang__: I'm looking at the code now, maybe I can figure it out myself, but I don't hold super great hopes
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, let me push up this branch I have for child processes.
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<nessita> lunch! what a great idea
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/service-exits-properly/+merge/58964
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, not about a child exiting.  Only when parent is exiting.  Doesn't address Zombie state at all, I think.
<thisfred> right, good to have though
<thisfred> CardinalFang__: my suspicion about the zombie child is that it's the migration one, (that's the only one that's supposed to stop at some point right?)
<thisfred> Not sure why it would zombie rather than exit in some cases and not others.
<CardinalFang__> thisfred, yes, it should sleep a minute, do something, and then exit.
<ralsina> CardinalFang__: zoombies happen after they exit ;-)
<ralsina> CardinalFang__: do you need to know the exit code of the child?
<CardinalFang__> ralsina, right, I'm not overriding SIGCHLD or anything.  I don't need the value, no.
<ralsina> then use sigaction and set SA_NOCLDWAIT
<ralsina> that way zombies are impossible. Or supposed to be impossible.
<ralsina> "SA_NOCLDWAIT
<ralsina> If set, and sig equals SIGCHLD, child processes of the calling processes shall not be transformed into zombie processes when they terminate."
<ralsina> or set SIGCHLD to handler SIG_IGN and the same thing should happen
<ralsina> by default it should be SIG_IGN. Oh, well.
<CardinalFang__> ralsina, Yeah, that's what bothers me.  I don't set the handler to anything, but I am in a gobject mainloop, so there may be some magic I don't know about.
<ralsina> You can check what the handler is
<ralsina> maybe someone else is setting it, yes
<tuhl> I have problems with evo contacts in desktop couch
<tuhl> I have 2600 contact in ubuntuone
<tuhl> they have been synchronized to desktopchouch
<tuhl> Evo shows a timeout
<duanedesign> tuhl: so they show up in Couch but not Evolution?
<tuhl> duanedesign: yes
<tuhl> I see them all in the web browser
<duanedesign> tuhl: can you try the steps under Killing and restarting Desktopcouch http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<tuhl> duanedesign: I restarted couchdb
<tuhl> still same problems
<tuhl> is there anybody using desktopcouch with more than 2500 entries?
<duanedesign> ok
<tuhl> is the evo adress book loading all contacts?
<tuhl> into memory?
<duanedesign> can you try: evolution --force-shutdown; /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<duanedesign> that might print a clue to the issue in the temrinal
<duanedesign> tuhl: oh, what version of ubuntu?
<tuhl> latest 11.04 beta
<tuhl> all updates
<tuhl> termintion of evo adr book and restart of evo does not help
<duanedesign> did any  errors get printed to the terminal?
<duanedesign> if you run: /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<duanedesign> and then open Evolution and click on the contacts
<tuhl> ** (e-addressbook-factory:5819): DEBUG: Creating cache at /home/tuhl/.cache/evolution/addressbook/couchdb___127.0.0.1/http://127.0.0.1:58057/cache.xml
<tuhl> (e-addressbook-factory:5819): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_string_member: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<tuhl> (e-addressbook-factory:5819): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_string_member: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<tuhl> book_view file uref
<fagan> tuhl: coulf
<fagan> could you use paste.ubuntu.com
<fagan> I know it wasnt much but pasting tracebacks in irc is ugly
<tuhl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598789/
<tuhl> the XML file which is generated in .cache contains all vcards
<nessita> dobey: when you come back from lunch, would you help me with bug #765441? I know we ship DEBUG by default in nightlies, so I was wondering if we somehow leaked this setting to the official release
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765441 in ubuntuone-client "logging defaults to DEBUG in released version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765441
<tuhl> the evo couchdb backend seems not to be very robust
<tuhl> why does it generate a seperated XML file?
<tuhl> it should query the couchdb directly
<tuhl> I even would call it unsuable
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, it should be automated but maybe someone broke it. i'll look at it
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<duanedesign> tuhl: sorry for the delay. Been looking through bug reports. bug 727370 sounds similar to your issue. Probablly be best if you talked with rodrigo. I think he is on holiday today.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 27) (dups: 16) (heat: 256)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727370
<duanedesign> rye: might know something about it but i have not seen hime today either
<CardinalFang> thisfred, of that patch, fixed up test to include it and attached bug.
<tuhl> duanedesign: rodrig is  the core developer of the evo couch backend?
<nessita> alecu: hey there, remember that priority High is used for important bugs affecting a lot of users. The scroll bar report, though it may be annoying for some users, is not a bug as in a breakage or inability to use the app, so I'm lowering the priority
<alecu> nessita, great
<duanedesign> tuhl: i know he has been wotking on it lately. If possible can you come back by tomorrow around this time? I am sure you can catch him then and we can get you more information about your bug.
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<alecu> hi duanedesign
<tuhl> duanedesign: I will send him an e-mail aswell
<duanedesign> tuhl: as soon as I see him I will mention it as well :)
<tuhl> duanedesign: perhaps he knows me. I am a old friend of miguel :-)
<nessita> ralsina: have you run the ussoc tests on natty lately? I'm just running them after weeks of not running them and they freeze from time to time
<nessita> ralsina: and they take like 5x longer to run than before
<ralsina> nessita: no, I haven't in the last few days
<ralsina> nessita: is probably because of the changes to make them run well on windows, I suppose
<nessita> ralsina: when you have a chance, can you please run the tests from latest trunk? to confirm is the code in trunk and not my install
<ralsina> nessita: sure, will take me 1 hour or so
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, test_closing_main_window takes a lot
<alecu> and test_captcha_image_is_removed_when_exiting
<tuhl> one question to te overal design ob ubuntuone: why don' you use ONE sync technology for all objects?
<alecu> and test_on_finish_close_button_clicked_closes_window
<alecu> the last one takes a loooooot
<alecu> nessita, seems like all the "close window" tests are taking a lot.
<nessita> alecu: right, which "does not make sense" (in theory)
<alecu> test_on_finish_close_button_clicked_closes_window takes a lot too
<alecu> nessita, Ran 488 tests in 211.013s
<alecu> so yes, it seems a lot slower.
<alecu> anyway: lunch
<nessita> alecu: is there any chance you fix the (nautilus:15186): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error?
<nessita> alecu: thanks for the double check, I'll open a bug
<alecu> nessita, I may try by faking a gconf-daemon in the test bus. I'll take a look.
<nessita> alecu: thanks! need a bug #?
<alecu> nessita, would you mind opening a bug for that.
<alecu> nessita, yes, thanks
 * nessita files
<nessita> alecu-lunch: bug #770395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770395 in ubuntu-sso-client "(nautilus:15186): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error when running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770395
<ralsina> nessita: the bug Alan is trying to explain is that the content should be narrwer so a horizontal scrollbar is not needed
<nessita> ralsina: right, but we can't change that, not even we can ensure that (since the drawing  depends on GTK and the font size and dpi setting)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then :-)
<nessita> ralsina: even if we redesign the tab for O, which I think we're doing, GTK may draw differently
<nessita> ralsina: BTW, have the new wireframes at hand?
<ralsina> nessita: we can always try to use elements with a maximum width. That may be easier on gtk3, I think.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, let me find them for you
<ralsina> nessita: I don't have the dashboard (former control panel) ones. Probably lisette does.
<ralsina> but it's a holiday in the UK, so...
<nessita> ralsina: ok, tomorrow I'll re ping
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> really, we should never show a scrollbar on anything that isn't a list
<dobey> if the design means we need to add a scrollbar for arbitrary widgets, then the design probably needs rethought if it can't fit in the desired size for the design
<nessita> dobey: thing is we have a design that does not require scrollbar on default font size and dpi setting, but we can't ensure it will fit any screen
<dobey> nessita: and you never will be able to, because translations will always break it.
<nessita> dobey: exactly. So I think I missed what your suggestion is :-)
<dobey> nessita: the weird thing is that it's even broken on *MY* computers
<dobey> nessita: my suggestion is to fix the design to not be dumb and broken and only work for the one person that designed it :)
<nessita> dobey: currently, we have 2 issues: the service layout  is, by design, kinda wide. And, gtk.Labels behave terrible bad about autmatically resizing and using all the wide space they have available
<nessita> I know Labels are improved in GTK3, so I'm looking forward removing several workarounds to make Labels expand to use the max width they can use (and this something generates undesired things)
<ralsina> nessita: the tests for SSO do take a while. I get these which I don't remember from before: The name org.gnome.GConf was not provided by any .service files
<nessita> ralsina: that's known, see bug #770395 (assigned to alecu, he will work on that soon)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770395 in ubuntu-sso-client "(nautilus:15186): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error when running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770395
<dobey> have i ever mentioned how much i love it when firefox crashes?
<nessita> ralsina: but see the numbers in bug #770393, 20 secs vs 130 secs :-(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770393 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests are slower than before (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 20 in launchpad "Sort translatable packages by popcon popularity and nearness to completion (dups: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20
<ralsina> nessita: except when those errors are showing, the tests seem to go pretty fast
 * ralsina got 361 seconds
<dobey> rm -rf tests makes them run pretty fast
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: you think is related?
<ralsina> well, there is probably a timeout involved on that error
<ralsina> oh, no there isn't
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I don't think it's related. Yet.
<ralsina> it's a classical job for bisection ;-)
<dobey> nessita: why would sso-client cause nautilus to emit warnings?
<dobey> nessita: that makes no sense to me :)
<dobey> nessita: i guess the tests are emitting a signal over real dbus?
<ralsina> yes, it's the session's nautilus throwing those
<ralsina> if you kill it first: no errors
<ralsina> Correction! You do get them, from this process: nautilus --no-desktop /home/ralsina/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/_trial_temp/tmp
<ralsina> so the tests are starting nautilus. Could explain slowdown ;-)
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: I'm kinda lost :-/
<nessita> dobey: I know that we use GConf for something, alecu knows better
<ralsina> nessita: I killed nautilus, and started running the tests. Suddenly nautilus is open in DISPLAY
<nessita> argh?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> ralsina: even if you disable show_desktop in nautilus, it still runs :(
<ralsina> oops. On DISPLAY 99, showing that folder :-)
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: what was it that we use gconf in ussoc for?
<ralsina> looks like when setting up the tests, a whole desktop is started
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure we are using gconf directly, but something wants to use it. I was guessing libsoup, but we don't use it on sso
<dobey> ralsina: eh?
<ralsina> dobey: well, I have a nautilus running on display 99 at least
<nessita> alecu: ralsina is suggesting that the gconf warning may have to do with the test being slower. That and a nautilus warning
<dobey> ralsina: display 99 is probably xnest?
<dobey> ralsina: or xvfb rather
<ralsina> dobey: it's xvfb, and it's the one used in the tests
<alecu> nessita, we had gconf warnings before this issue, right?
<dobey> ralsina: what else is running there?
<ralsina> dobey: no idea how to find out, really
<dobey> and holly crap why are there so many dbus daemons running on my computer
<alecu> nessita, or the gconf warnings were on u1cp or u1-client?
 * ralsina starts grepping in /proc
<ralsina> apparently only dbus-daemon, nautilus and python have DISPLAY set to :99
<ralsina> so not a whole desktop, at least. But there is something that's starting up nautilus.
<dobey> ralsina: i wonder why it is starting nautilus there. that is weird
<ralsina> dobey: agreed
<dobey> ralsina: what folder was opened in it?
<alecu> xdg? lazr.restfulclient?
<ralsina> /home/ralsina/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/_trial_temp/tmp
<ralsina> which is its xdg-data, IIRC
<dobey> ralsina: was opened, or that was the working dir?
<ralsina> that's the command line: nautilus --no-desktop /home/ralsina/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/_trial_temp/tmp
<ralsina> so should be showing that
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> that is very weird
<dobey> especially from sso
<fagan> oh you have a work folder I just put everything on my destkop
<ralsina> at least should be easy to verify or dismiss as craziness from my VM
<ralsina> fagan: I follow the document that tells you how to setup the development environment ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: hah
<ralsina> I kinda remember bugs about control panel starting nautilus, but not sso
<ralsina> or maybe it was syncdaemon
<dobey> if you really have projects, you need to organize them somewhere other than ~/
<dobey> well sso i could see
<dobey> err
<dobey> cp i could see, i mean
<dobey> since cp might try to test that clicking on the "open this folder" thing works
<dobey> which seems totally silly
<dobey> also an integration test
<nessita> dobey: we test that but patching the gtk.uri_open (or whatever is called) function
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: u1cp tests never open nautilus
<ralsina> nessita: I meant a bug IRL. But I may be remembering wrong, of course :-)
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: thing is that if we run the test suite in stable-1-0, all works fine and fast
<nessita> using the same xfv
<nessita> xvfb
<ralsina> nessita: that's why you should do bisection and find where it changed
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> just blame mandel since he's not here
<nessita> ralsina: me? :-) I was planning on assigning the bug to mandel, since he has been adding tons of code lately
<ralsina> nessita: mandel has a ton of things to do
<ralsina> nessita: so if you can lend a hand with this, would be cool :-)
<nessita> sure I can
<nessita>  but first I would like the gconf issue out of the equation. alecu: what are your plans for today?
<nessita> alecu: I'm asking since you said in the standup that you were tackling blueprints, and then we said we'll have a call tomorrow to talk about that
<dobey> nessita: the eel issue or the other "gconf has no .service file" issue?
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean with eel?
<dobey> nessita: i mean the bug you filed and assigned to alecu with the Eel-WARNING from nautilus
<ralsina> it's the same error: Eel-Warning from the nautilus process
<dobey> ralsina: there are two gconf problems.
<ralsina> (nautilus:18731): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error:
<ralsina> dobey: oh, ok
<nessita> dobey: can you please state that in the bug report? I didn't notice 2 errors
<nessita> alecu: ^
<ralsina> it does look like one to me, but hey, you the gnome guy ;-)
 * nessita nods
<alecu> nessita, I'm currently working on the gconf issue. I'm looking to see which tests are giving this error, and why.
<nessita> alecu: awesome! :-)
<dobey> well i think libsoup also results in the "not provided by any .service files" warning in the tests at some points as well
<nessita> why are we using libsoup in ussoc? /me looks some more
<dobey> nessita: uhm, for the REST API? webkit?
<nessita> dobey: ah, maybe lazr uses it?
<dobey> oh i don't think lazr uses libsoup, no
<dobey> i thought sso was using libsoup
<alecu> nessita, we are using libsoup for the rest api in u1cp
<dobey> WHY CANT THERE BE ONLY ONE HTTP LIBRARY
<dobey> sigh
<nessita> alecu: but this is ussoc...
<alecu> nessita, it's the only http client library that honors the gnome proxy settings.
<nessita> alecu: right, but in ussoc we're not using libsoup
<nessita> so why all the gconf issues?
<alecu> nessita, yes, but you asked about libsoup
<nessita> alecu: I've asked about libsoup in ussoc ;-)
<alecu> nessita, we should be using libsoup in a future version of ussoc
<dobey> nessita: asking about gconf is probably the wrong question in ssoc
<nessita> dobey: what woudl be the right question :-)?
<dobey> nessita: the real question is "WTF is starting nautilus?"
<nessita> alecu: yes, but that is not related to the issue we're trying to debug
<nessita> dobey: right, but is that related to the gconf warning or not?
<dobey> nessita: well it is the cause of nautilus printing a gconf warning. the warning itself is a symptom of that
<alecu> nessita, yes it's related. libeel is giving that warning, and it is only used by nautilus.
<nessita> alecu: I think I'm confused. We have the gconf warning, someone mentioned it may be libsoup trying to access proxy settings, I've asked where in ussoc we use libsoup, since I know we're not using it and we should
<nessita> alecu: and you say we should be using it, which is True, but not related (from my POV) to why we're getting gconf warnings plus nautilus eel warnings
<ralsina> nessita: the eel warning about gconf comes from nautilus. AFA we know nautilus shouldn't be there :-)
<ralsina> probably not libsoup.
<nessita> ralsina: right, and I don't see the relationship with we needing to port our code in ussoc to libsoup (which is a nice thing to do, on a Friday :-))
<dobey> i'm going to make a language pack, so that every weekday on my calendar is friday.
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:~]: date -R
<dobey> Fri, 25 Apr 2011 14:51:18 -0400
<dobey> nice, eh? :)
<ralsina> well, we probably need to switch SSO to libsoup to finally support proxys
<ralsina> so, it is not really a friday thing at all.
<fagan> dobey: what does the name of your computer mean?
<fagan> (lunatari)
<dobey> fagan: it's one of the 3 moons in Dragonlance
<fagan> dobey: hah so its really nerdy
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i should probably rename it though
<fagan> I just call mine u for ubuntu and the computer number so 0 1 2 3..ec
<fagan> or w for windows 0 1 2 3..etc
<dobey> none of the hardware it was running on when i named it, is left
<fagan> I added a graphics card but I want a better cpu
<fagan> its a new computer though so its not too bad
<fagan> I cant record screencasts though on it there is some weird jumpyness even on windows
<fagan> :/
<dobey> all my new computers i've been naming after the cousins in Katamari Damacy
 * fagan doesnt even know what that is 
<fagan> dobey: star trek?
<fagan> (im a bad nerd)
<dobey> no
 * fagan googles
 * ralsina will start namingcomputersafterthe names of cows stomachs
<ralsina> in different languages, of course.
<fagan> lol
<dobey> you could name them all "computer" but in different languages
<fagan> dobey: that would be interesting
<ralsina> reticulum, cuajar, and so on.
<dobey> ralsina: are you naming your computers after menu items at the parilla?
<fagan> ordinateur
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> dobey: strangely enough, we don't eat actual stomach, but wedo eat the lining. Mondongo! (not a la parrilla, though)
<fagan> sounds weird
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> fagan: and it looks like a yellow towel, but it's traditional. If you ever go to spain, ask for "Callos a la madrileña". Same thing.
<fagan> ralsina: I went to spain and they had kinda english food
<ralsina> fagan: well, they have things that are not sausages. You know, for variety ;-)
<fagan> hah
<dobey> mmm, spain
<dobey> barcelona would be good for uds again
<fagan> dobey: expensive though
<ralsina> fagan: spain has many regional cuisines. It's not the same in madrid as in barcelona as in the vasque country.
<dobey> or platform rally
<fagan> ralsina: ah yeah I was in the south and it is tourist country so I presume the food is to suit us
<dobey> barcelona wasn't really that expensive
<ralsina> hahaha, could be :-)
<dobey> not like it's london or anything
<ralsina> cheaper than london is not hard!
 * ralsina still weeps at 6 pounds for a subway two-way ticket
<fagan> dobey: oh and it wouldnt be that fun for the english speakers in the team with all the spanish :)
 * fagan heard a lot of spanish in london :D
<dobey> eh?
<fagan> dobey: yeah I dont speak any spanish
<fagan> im learning starting with the curse words
<ralsina> dobey: he was with manuel and I so we kinda lapsed into spanish every now and then.
<fagan> hah "every now and then"
<dobey> eh, i guess i'm just used to it
<thisfred> claro
<fagan> puta windows :DDD
<dobey> but i've ween working around spanish speakers for 10 years
<dobey> thisfred: haha
<fagan> dobey: i worked a bit with a russian and some chinese but other than that nope
<dobey> we should have a UDS in Tirana
<fagan> dobey: id say there would be some people wanting UDS to move to asia or australia..etc
<ralsina> I may be having a 1 day layoff in Riga, if you want me to scout non-traditional locations.
<fagan> but it would cost a lot
<dobey> fagan: asia and .au are way too expensive to get people to
<fagan> dobey: yeah
<fagan> but there are a few canonical people down under
<fagan> if I remember right
<ralsina> ok, gotta go pick the monster from school, then I have to take care of him. Will probably finish my day very late today.
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> See you all later/tomorrow.
<fagan> ralsina: later
<dobey> fagan: but it's cheaper to fly 10 australians to europe, than 200 others to australia :)
<fagan> dobey: hah
<fagan> dobey: depends on the jet /me looks at canonical one
<dobey> fagan: i don't think RyanAir goes to Sydney
<fagan> dobey: me neither
<fagan> anyhow it looks like we are settling on specific places now
<fagan> because we can get a deal on the locations
<dobey> eh, anywhere in Tirana is a bargain
<dobey> unless they switched to the euro, but i don't think so
<fagan> dobey: the euro is cheap for me
<dobey> nope, .al still uses Lek it seems
<fagan> dobey: didnt they just join the eu?
<fagan> if they did the euro is supposed to be brought in pretty soon after
<CardinalFang> Many countries in the EU didn't join the EU Bank.
<fagan> CardinalFang: but new joins have to take it
<dobey> .al joined the .eu a long time ago
<fagan> CardinalFang: and its really only the uk
<CardinalFang> Sweden?
<fagan> its the only big one anyway
<fagan> CardinalFang: not in the eu
<fagan> they have a deal with the eu but they arent in the union
<nessita> dobey: when you have a chance, no rush at all, would you know what happened to this user in the last comment of bug #769633? I've seen a couple of bug report saying that there was an interruption for the install/upgrade of some of our packages
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769633 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Right-click menu for syncing with Ubuntu one is gone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769633
<fagan> oh they are
<fagan> oh im getting sweden confused with norway
<CardinalFang> They hate that.
<dobey> nessita: no idea, it's weird. jdo just had -gnome missing too
<dobey> norway? more like snoreway.
<fagan> dobey: still some nice looking women in norway
<fagan> much like sweden
<dobey> oh, .al is a potential candidate, but hasn't joined, i guess
<fagan> dobey: yeah they have to get their economy or crime rate sorted or something
<fagan> much like the other candidates
<fagan> and then when they join they get the euro...etc
<fagan> (since all new countries have to take it)
<dobey> except for the ones that don't
<dobey> anyway, Tirana would be a cool place for UDS
<dobey> or a rally
<fagan> wouldnt we all need visas?
<dobey> and i'd be the only person who could understand anything
<fagan> dobey: then even more interesting we should have a rally in the west of ireland where they speak only irish
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/add-more-deprecation-messages/+merge/58983?
<fagan> nessita: need a windows one?
<nessita> fagan: not really... but thanks!
<nessita> fagan: you can review the diff though :-)
<fagan> its my day off but since you asked nicely
<dobey> checking development series build... no
<dobey> huh
<fagan> nessita: looks good to me
<fagan> +1
<nessita> alecu: would you be able to do a second review?
<dobey> sigh
<alecu> nessita, looking
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<thisfred> alecu I did it already
<alecu> ok, cool
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> np
<dobey> wow
<dobey> i can't believe this DEBUG log level thing didn't come up earlier
<dobey> like, in maverick or lucid.
<nessita> dobey: what was it?
<dobey> nessita: it's because the logging.conf is being included in the tarball, and not getting rebuilt for some reason when ./configure is re-run; and i was using --enable-debug to do the distcheck to ensure that everything compiles correctly there
<dobey> so easy fix i guess at least
<nessita> I see
<dobey> maybe something changed in automake so it's only a problem now
<nessita> dobey: good catch!
<nessita> dobey: I rephrased bug #769633 to keep track of u1-client-gnome being unsinstalled
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769633 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-client-gnome was uninstalled on update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769633
<fagan> I think I got that
<dobey> i would really love to know *why* it was uninstalled
<nessita> dobey: is there any info we can gather to diagnose that?
<fagan> dobey: well knowing apt it could be a few things
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure if apt logs reasons anywhere, but it would be good to know when exactly it happened. a log with the remove action in it
<fagan> dobey: it doesnt log the reasons
<fagan> for definite
<nessita> fagan: would you have any apt logs?
<fagan> nessita: I think there is logs somewhere
<fagan> but it wouldnt help diagnose it
<dobey> fagan: if you got the same issue, your apt history.log might be useful. and maybe the term.log, from when it happened
<dobey> fagan: sure it would
<dobey> fagan: logs are in /var/log/apt/
<fagan> ok ill just make sure which computer its on
<fagan> it could be on this one or my desktop
<dobey> fagan: if we know when it happened, we can try to reproduce the transaction, and examine it further
<dobey> ie, what specific versions changed that caused it
<fagan> ahh ok
<fagan> im on it
<fagan> oh it was my netbook
<fagan> so ill grab the log
<fagan> it may be pretty far down the list though it happened a few days ago
<fagan> ill remove anything unimportant
<fagan> dobey: my log doesnt have ubuntuone-client-gnome in the removed section of any of the changes
<fagan> but id say that would be because the package did it itself or something
<fagan> or another package did it
<fagan> my last update of the package was 1.6.1-0ubuntu1
<fagan> (32bit computer if it matters )
<fagan> and that was when it was removed
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> that makes no sense
<fagan> ill pastebin the entire thing
<dobey> fagan: did you look in the gzipped logs too?
<fagan> dobey: I only saw the history.log
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598904/
<dobey> fagan: grep for it in term.log
<fagan> sorry about the formatting
<fagan> it was a dist-upgrade and that causes problems too
<fagan> ill pastebin
<fagan> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598905/
<fagan> thats what I got out of grep
<dobey> ok, that's weird
<fagan> and there was no command other than dist-upgrade used
<fagan> so it must have been something in the package
<fagan> or some other package that asked for it to be removed
<alecu> nessita, found it
<alecu> nessita, test_navigation_requested_ignores_clicked_links is starting nautilus
<alecu> nessita, by using webbrowser.open with an empty url
<alecu> because the webbrowser module uses gnome-open, and gnome-open with an empty url starts nautilus
<nessita> alecu: guh!
<nessita> alecu: we should replace that with gtk.open_uri
<alecu> nessita, not sure.
<nessita> alecu: I was referring to the webbrowser.open call, I haven't checked the test yet
<alecu> nessita, anyway, that explains a few of the nautilus error messages we've been seeing lately, but not the delays.
<nessita> alecu: and you sure they are not related?
<alecu> not yet
<nessita> alecu: what I've debugged is that when running those slow tests in isolation, they run fast
<alecu> nessita, I think we should mock webbrowser.open
 * nessita looks the test
<alecu> nessita, yes, they run fast, but I was intrigued that the count of tests that were ran was not the same as when running them together.
<alecu> anyway, I'll try skipping this test.
<nessita> alecu: sure, skip them. I still think we need to stop using webbrowser.open, and handle uris the same way we handle them in u1cp (using the gtk open function)
<nessita> yes, we need to mock that in tests as well ;-)
<alecu> nessita, the other thing I noticed is that pulseaudio is started... and probably webkit is doing that.
<nessita> hum
<nessita> commenting out webbrowser.open will remove the warnings but the same delays are still there
<nessita> alecu: so the gconf warning and the nautilus warning was caused by the same issue?
<dobey> nessita: the nautilus warning is the gconf warning, no?
<alecu> nessita, in this case, yes, the gconf warnings were being printed by nautilus. And yes, the delays are still there.
<nessita> dobey: you said we had 2 gconf issues
<dobey> nessita: i thought someone pasted another warning earlier with the .service issue
<nessita> ah. The full error I was getting  is detailed in bug #770395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770395 in ubuntu-sso-client "(nautilus:15186): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error when running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770395
<dobey> nessita: right. i thought i saw another .service warning get pasted in irc, that looked like it could have been from libsoup. sorry
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok, I see where all the confusion came from (for both of us)
<dobey> brb, i gotta go drop something in the post
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> nessita: found the cause of the slowness. I have not found how to solve it yet.
<nessita> alecu: WOOT? wanna brainstorm?
 * nessita is debugging translation issues
<alecu> nessita, a pulseaudio process is being started and it finishes a lot of times on the tests that are slow
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598939/
<alecu> nessita, you can tell it's being restarted all the time because if you do "ps -fax" the process number keeps increasing.
<nessita> alecu: I see. What puzzles me is that stable-1-0 is not showing this delay, and we use the same set of tests that run webkit. So, you suggested that maybe webkit was using pulseaudio, but I would bet is something on the windows side
<alecu> nessita, that seems to be the cause why the test is slow. I haven't gotten to the point of figuring out whyTF pulseaudio is being started, but I suspect webkit.
<alecu> yes, I still suspect webkit.
<nessita> alecu: even if stable-1-0 tests do not show the same delay?
<alecu> nessita, for the windows side I've been reviewing the way that threads are used after the windows code was merged in, because I suspected that part to be at fault, but it looks similar to the way we were doing it back then.
<alecu> nessita, hmm
<nessita> alecu: I'm anxiously waiting something after the "hmm" :-)
<alecu> nessita, "hmm" was the reply to "even if stable-1-0 tests do not show the same delay"
<thisfred> dog o'clock
<nessita> ok, I'm eodgin
<nessita> bye all
<dobey> later all
<ralsina> bye dobey!
<alecu> okbye!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-26
<merther> I'm unable to sync Bookmarks in 10.10 using Ubuntu One and Firefox 3.6.16.  Can anybody assist?
<fagan> morning all
<duanedesign> morning fagan
<karni> Good morning!
<duanedesign> morning karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :) wtf.. it's like 3AM in US :) you still up?
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni: actually the opposite
<duanedesign> karni: I just got up :P
<karni> duanedesign: :O
<karni> duanedesign: dude, 3AM is the time when people go to bed ;d what's up?
<duanedesign> karni: yeah my hours are a little skewed.
<karni> duanedesign: I'd say quite a lot, but I'm happy to see you up around the morning here heheh :)
<duanedesign> karni: was working on some projects with people in other time zones and kind of 'adopted' their hours
<karni> ah :)
<duanedesign> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> good day aquarius, you have a quick second for a PM?
<aquarius> duanedesign, sure
<fagan> is bug expiry turned off again?
 * fagan asks on lp 
<lifeless> no, its on
<fagan> it was the fact I was assigning the bug to myself
<fagan> so im not going to assign them any more and it will be expiring properly
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> fagan: so only unassigned bugs expire
<fagan> duanedesign: the only reason I was doing it that way was because nessita (I think) complained its less work to mark as assigned to me
<fagan> to *not mark as assigned to me I mean
<duanedesign> fagan: i started doing the same
<duanedesign> i have been assigning them to myself...
<fagan> duanedesign: well we were wrong so so wrong
<duanedesign> :D
<fagan> not assigning them is what the cool kids are doing nowadays
<fagan> lifeless: I know what confused me there was a bug against the ubuntu package and the project and the ubuntu package side got the expiry and the project one didnt
<lifeless> :)
<fagan> so it did have an expiry it was just wasnt obvious what project it was for
<fagan> lifeless: so maybe it would be nice if lp said it expires from x project in x days
<fagan> oooh I just saw the new thing that says a page is private on lp looks very cool
 * fagan just realised there is going to be a lot of email spam now that im changing all of the bugs ive done so far
<teknico> fagan, indeed ;-P
<teknico> fagan, no worries :-)
<fagan> teknico: hehe sorry :)
<fagan> just run a pattern on your mailbox that everything from my email address goes to the bin for today
<fagan> im done now though
<fagan> im going back to actually answering bugs now
<fagan> if I did as many bugs as duanedesign or rye you would know the meaning of spam if they did what I just did
<fagan> :D
<fagan> rye: is Bug #619902 still an issue dobey asked a question on it and said it could be marked as invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 619902 in ubuntuone-client "Authorization page may be opened in wrong browser (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619902
<rye> hmmm
<rye> fagan, well, yes, I guess it can be invalidated
<fagan> cool
<rye> fagan, i understand what I wrote but I can't understand why
<fagan> rye: ha xdg-open obviously opened the link in the wrong browser
<fagan> for some weird reason to do with your crazy install :D
<rye> fagan, ah, the strace came from a different user I helped to fix ubuntuone earlier
<fagan> ahhh
<rye> trace, not strace
<duanedesign> hello rye !
<rye> hi duanedesign
<rye> duanedesign, i am going to suddenly become away due to visa application filing but I may pop up later here as rye-mobile
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, ok
<duanedesign> rye: i had a question but it is not that important
<duanedesign> rye: good luck on your visa application
<fagan> yeah good luck rye
 * fagan has a quick break from the spaming of everyones mail box :P
<duanedesign> off to get breakfast, brb
<fagan> wow your timing is very good duanedesign
<fagan> isnt it like 5 am?
<duanedesign> 4:30am
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> breakast place opens at 5am
<fagan> duanedesign: ahhh
<fagan> im going to pace myself today and see how much work I can get done spread out longer
<duanedesign> haha
<fagan> so ill take 2 breaks and not strain myself
<duanedesign> i need to catch up on the Ubuntu One forum posts
<fagan> duanedesign: im never on the forums
<duanedesign> j have to catch them before the Dropbox trolls get to them
<fagan> hah
<duanedesign> there are a handfull of users on the forums whho answer all U1 posts with. 'Switch to Dropbox'
<duanedesign> and post a link so they get a refferal bonus of some kind
<fagan> the easiest answer to that is how many platforms we are going to support very soon
<fagan> and all the cool stuff you can do with u1 #
 * duanedesign nods
 * fagan really needs to be more carful with the keyboard the # char already killed tarmac for the sprint
<fagan> duanedesign: like dropbox is _just_ a file sync u1 has desktopcouch which you can do cool programs using :)
<fagan> anyway have a good what ever you call a mean at 4:30 :)
<fagan> mean -> meal #
<fagan> bad keyboard
<mandel> duanedesign: is there a way to prove they get seomthing back from dropbox when they do that...
<mandel> I think there should be something in the code of conduct about that, right?
<fagan> mandel: that sentence didnt make much sence
<fagan> *sense
 * fagan needs irssi to check spelling for him :P
<mandel> fagan: which sentence? besides 'something' being wrongly spelled I don't see any problems
<fagan> oh i just cant read
<mandel> fagan: what did you read?
<fagan> ha nothing :)
 * czajkowski bangs her head on the desk 
<mandel> czajkowski: do you know if there is something in the code of conduct that stops people from giving spammy answers in the forums? I dont say that Ubuntu One is better that dropbox, but 'switch to dropox' oes not sound as a valid answer specially if they get soemthing in return
<mandel> ahh stupid something spelling :P
<czajkowski> mandel: I don't think there is
<czajkowski> mandel: that would be like saying you shouldn't use say m player over vlc or rhythbox over banshee
<fagan> I dont think there is either
<mandel> czajkowski: indeed… but it does involve some 'gain' from the person that does provide the answer, which smells a little
<mandel> well, then we will have let them do it :(
<czajkowski> mandel: meh there are always going to be people on the net that say chose MS over Linux can't hunt them all down and smack sense into them either
<mandel> right
<czajkowski> mandel: what you could do is use askubuntu and put up a question and detail an answer over reasons why one should use U1
<mandel> czajkowski: uh, that sounds something that a more eloquent  person than me should do ;)
<czajkowski> mandel: well askubuntu is rather useful and the lens is rather handy on unity so I check it more often now
<czajkowski> I'm not a forums person
<mandel> czajkowski: me neither, that\s so 90s :)
<duanedesign> hello mandel, sorry was out to lunch
<duanedesign> i mean breakfast :P
<fagan> or pre breakfast
<czajkowski> mandel: ask aquarius in his most eloquent ways to get someone or do it then :)
<czajkowski> I say ye two as well I only know ye two on here to poke re U1 stuff
<duanedesign> mandel: because of my close ties to the Ubuntu One project I have removed myself from my Moderation duties in the Ubuntu One section of the forums. I just answer posts. However you make a good point and it is something I need to follow up on
<mandel> duanedesign: I just though it was interesting that they get some kind of gain with their answers, but this wont be a problem as soon as they try the new version :))
 * czajkowski still suggests Ask ubuntu as forums get long and messy and trying to find an answer in there is worse than a needle in a heystack 
<czajkowski> *haystack
<fagan> mandel: have any merges for me to look at today?
<mandel> fagan: not yet, but I did discovered why the tests did not pass in you machine :)
<mandel> I have windows BIG time
<fagan> ahhh
<fagan> mandel: what was it
<fagan> got dced there what was it mandel
<mandel> fagan: I'm writing an email with it to the ubunet mailing list, are you subscribed?
<fagan> mandel: dont think so
<fagan> mandel: I keep getting emails about stuff needing moderation though
<mandel> fagan: look into lp. I think you can join it, is more or less the mail list of the team
<fagan> mandel: cool will look for it
<fagan> hah it doesnt come up on lp's search
<fagan> oh its private
<fagan> hah im a mod but not a member thats a strange one
<fagan> but I cant view the archive :/
<fagan> I think its a lp bug
<fagan> twas a lp bug
<fagan> mandel: im on the list now or should be anyway
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'm writing the mail, it will be sent soon
<fagan> cool
<fagan> or maybe I was already on the list and no one mailed it
<fagan> mandel: has anyone posted over the past 3 weeks?
<mandel> fagan: no idea...
<fagan> hah
<mandel> I'm been on holidays :)
<fagan> mandel: today?
<fagan> oh is this the the trip you were talking about when we were in london?
<fagan> ok im going to catch up on my blog posts for last week since they are actually college work
<fagan> mandel: is it ok if I post some of your email about the problem on my blog
<fagan> ill cut out some of the puta windows bits :D
<mandel> fagan: sure, no problem, but is very long ;)
<fagan> mandel: well it would be good since im going to mention the problem on my blog anyway since it was a whole days debugging more or less
<mandel> fagan: sure feel free to do it, I have no problems what so ever :)
<fagan> cool
<fagan> mandel: and also in this post im saying most of the deps for u1 on windows
<fagan> so you can grab the list from that if you are making a list
<mandel> nice :)
<mandel> fagan: the mail should be there, did you get it?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> thats not long
<fagan> you should see my next blog post
<fagan> :D
<mandel> fagan: well, I had to find th link and actually what was going on ;)
<czajkowski> fagan: spell check please before you post! :)
<fagan> mandel: ah yeah
<mandel> fagan: yes, specially because I'm a typo master :)
<fagan> czajkowski: I generally spell ok I just tend to forget the dynamics of the english language
 * fagan wants to create his own language without any ';:
<fagan> :D
<czajkowski> and capital LETTERS
<fagan> czajkowski: im good with the caps
<fagan> brb tea
<nessita> hello people!
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<fagan> hello nessita
<nessita> hi!
 * fagan tries to read mandel's email and understand what he is on about :D
<jfcaron> Can I get Ubuntu One to work non a non-Ubuntu linux distro?  I use a RHEL-derivative at work (Scientific Linux), but Ubuntu at home for example.
<fagan> jfcaron: you can but it might not be packaged for that distro
<fagan> so you would have to compile the components and probably most of the depends
<fagan> you can always use the web interface
<jfcaron> Hrm, ok.  Indeed it's not in the SL repos, so I'd probably have to compile.  Web interface it is.
<fagan> jfcaron: its a little bit clunky but it does the job I suppose
<jfcaron> It would be nice if there was a way to use the web interface from the command line, like an ftp server-style, or an ssh login with -x permissions.
<fagan> jfcaron: not really possible im afraid
<jfcaron> Actually, ssh would be perfect because then it could integrate naturally with Gnome's vfs.  Yeah there's probably a technical reason that it wouldn't be possible.
<fagan> jfcaron: its more how the whole system is set up
<fagan> ssh isnt really feasable
<jfcaron> Maybe eventually there will be an Ubuntu One command-line program suite, eg: ubuntu-one cp remotefile localfile
<fagan> jfcaron: im pretty sure there is a commandline interface somewhere in the ubuntu repo
<jfcaron> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if someone had already written a python wrapper for that. =)
<fagan> but it just interfaces with our stuff
<fagan> it doesnt do anything special
<popey> jfcaron: I have used a couple of python scripts knocked up by Stuart to do some command line monkeying with u1
<jfcaron> Hrm, I'll stick to the webbyface for now.  It's enough for what I need to do.
<jfcaron> Thanks though.
<fagan> mandel: whats the name of that google thing you have to install for compiling the client
<fagan> I want to add it to my post but I forget the name
<fagan> protobuf?
<fagan> ah thats it
<fagan> Ok I think my post is moderately correct
<fagan> and spelled right :P
<ralsina> good morning people
<fagan> morning ralsina
 * fagan learned some funny stuff about lp today :D
<fagan> ralsina: I had to go back and unassign myself from all the bugs I did so far because lp wont time them out
<fagan> other than that I got to a few more bugs and did a nice long post about last week (although I left out me not having internet for a day but that wasnt needed in there)
<ralsina> fagan: really? That sucks!
<fagan> ralsina: didnt take long
<ralsina> the lp stuff, not your blog post ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: my post sucks :( ?
<ralsina> fagan: no, see clarification above :-)
<fagan> oh ill move that up :)
<fagan> I wonder if there is a way I can have hidden meanings in the webpage
<nessita> hi ralsina, how are you?
<fagan> like where they click on it and it expands
<ralsina> hi nessita: I am fine, how are you?
<nessita> ralsina: good! "accelerated", but good
<ralsina> nessita: and you are 3d too!
<ralsina> nessita: did you and alecu figure out the test slowdowns?
<nessita> ralsina: hum?
<ralsina> nessita: you are 3d accelerated? ;-)
<nessita> don't know what that is, let me google to understand the joke :-D
 * ralsina should not joke before 10 AM
<nessita> ralsina: ah! funny :-)
<fagan> ralsina: after standup ill have to head off for an hour to do an errand but I dont think anything is urgent anyway
<ralsina> fagan: no problem
<ralsina> fagan: BTW, great job wth the bugs, dude
 * ralsina wonders if that's proper management-speak
<fagan> ralsina: dude is proper management speak
<fagan> :D
<ralsina> I saw "The Big Lebowski" like, for the 20th time last night, man. Hard to break the dude-speech pattern.
<fagan> haha
<fagan> I think that film was a tad before my time
 * fagan remembers clueless was his generation's big lebowski "like oh my god"...etc
<ralsina> clueless is based on a Jane Austen novel, so that was way before my time.
<fagan> ralsina: well its a very lossy "based"
<ralsina> come on, Jane Austen TOTALLY wrote about beverly hills ;-)
<fagan> like the whole grasp of the english language was ruined for generations because of clueless
<ralsina> ok, enough chitchat, I need to start working. Have fun, ping me if needed :-)
 * fagan is testiment to that just ask czajkowski 
<fagan> good good
<fagan> standup in 115
<fagan> 15
<fagan> :D
<czajkowski> fagan: excuse me?
<fagan> czajkowski: I meant my english is bad :)
<ralsina> fagan should remember that whenever you say someone's name on IRC, it's like tapping him on the shoulder.
<fagan> and you remind me about it
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I should use _ so not to disturb people
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> fagan: I remind you to spell check and re read things before you post them but you only ever listen to me after the fact. *shrugs*
<fagan> czajkowski: every time I spell something wrong I think of you <3
<czajkowski> fagan: I have so many comments but I'm going back to work.
<fagan> czajkowski: cool :)
<mandel> fagan: google protobuf
<fagan> mandel: yeah I got it
<fagan> I kept thinking pixbuf for some reason
<fagan> mandel: and the post is up could you check it to see if I left anything big out?
<fagan> http://shanefagan.com/internship-day-18-21/
<mandel> fagan: ok, on it
<fagan> mandel: I left out oauth since lazr or zope depend on it anyway
<fagan> I cant remember which one
<fagan> I could probably link to the stuff too
<fagan> but ill do that after
<tuhl> rodrigo_: hi, why is evo creating a cache file of the couch DB content?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<duanedesign> welcome back tuhl. rodrigo_  should be back from lunch soon.
<mandel> ralsina: I'm going to move to the ipc which I hope we have ready by today and will ignore the filesystem, at least the email explains the issue
<mandel> ralsina: that way I hope to focus on control panel asap
<ralsina> mandel: 100% agree
<ralsina> mandel: yes.
<mandel> ralsina: how is the UI on SSO going?
<ralsina> mandel: +9 :-)
<fagan> me?
<ralsina> mandel: I lost most of it because windows ate my FS and it was not pushed
<ralsina> mandel: but I will have it done early tomorrow morning
<mandel> ralsina: ouch! o I'll try to speed thing up in my side, so all I need are reviews
<mandel> me
<alecu> goood morning everyu1!
<nessita> me
 * nessita writes notes
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<fagan> morning alecu
<alecu> me
<fagan> ralsina: you?
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> me
<fagan> we leaving anyone out?
<ralsina> thisfred?
<fagan> ill just go and the others can chime in when they can
<fagan> ?
<ralsina> fagan, go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * bug reports
<fagan> * A big blog post
<fagan> * more of the same really
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * hell no
<fagan> mandel googo
<mandel> DONE: holidays, investigated why events are not raised as fast as they should on windows.
<mandel> TODO: Ipc & control panel.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no unless there are more funny features in the OS I'm not aware of.
<mandel> nessita: please
<nessita> DONE: read and answered all the email, reviewed all the bugs in the incoming queue, proposed fix for bug #770269 and for bug #769520, tracked down translation issues with the control panel and the Polish language, debugged syncdaemon with facundobatista since downloads were stucked
<nessita> TODO: blueprints
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> NOTES: tomorrow, teaching duties in the morning
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770269 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "deprecated DBUS interfaces are not marked as deprecated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769520 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "[SRU] missing dependency on gnome-keyring (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769520
<alecu> DONE: investigated bug #770269, fought bug #770395 and found webbrowser.open starting nautilus.
<alecu> TODO: still need to find out what's starting pulseaudio in the tests for the bug above
<alecu> BLOCKED: need to catch a ferry in two hours, so I'll be without internet for a while
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770395 in ubuntu-sso-client "(nautilus:15186): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error when running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770395
<ralsina> DONE: abstained from burning my notebook that lost me a day of work. TODO: redo that day of work, talk with you all about blueprints BLOCKED: don't codeblock McLovin, windows!
<fagan> hah
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug #768911, bug #770379, bug #765441
<dobey> λ TODO: finish nightlies fixes, maverick/lucid SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768911 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Natty (beta 2) Banshee Geo IP Detection Amazon Defaults to U.S. (affects: 1) (heat: 1168)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768911
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770379 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Recommends wrong version of gir1.2-unity-3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770379
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765441 in ubuntuone-client "logging defaults to DEBUG in released version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765441
<ralsina> ok, let's talk blueprints people!
 * fagan hides :D
<fagan> (kidding)
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<nessita> ralsina: mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: mmmmkay
<fagan> ill have to restart then
<ralsina> so, let's mumble about blueprints
<dobey> uhm
<ralsina> dobey: what, no mumble anymore?
<fagan> my mic doesnt work on ubuntu for some reason
<dobey> well i have to get set up for it
<dobey> laptop is in the other room
<ralsina> fagan: it's ok, you are not doing blueprints yet
<fagan> yay
<thisfred> ralsina: oops, xchat ping seems broken again, or maybe I just didn't hear it
<ralsina> fagan: so, you are not missing anything, really
<fagan> I would like to listen anyway
<dobey> thisfred: your ears are broken
<fagan> (just to know)
<ralsina> fagan: well, for that you don t need a mic :-)
 * thisfred fires mumble
<fagan> ahhh ok
<mandel> ralsina: when shall we mumble?
<thisfred> up
<mandel> now?!?!
<ralsina> mandel: now?
<ralsina> mandel: unless you can't.
<ralsina> it's going to be short, I expect
<mandel> sure
<dobey> 5 min
<fagan> yay im in
<nessita> mumble crashed my X session, I'm delayed (but I will make it!)
<fagan> nessita: thats weird
<dobey> lol
<fagan> robot man voice always makes me smile
<fagan> hah that was short
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so i did not even need to get on there apparently
<dobey> pfft.
<fagan> dobey: wasting your golden time
<fagan> :)
 * fagan -> errands
<dobey> i did have to walk halfway across my house to get my laptop, make a little room on my desk for it, boot it up, and log in, yes
<alecu> nessita, don't worry, the meeting is already over
<nessita> alecu: why?
<dobey> yeah, i got on mumble and it was all "ok, we'll discuss in e-mail. bye."
<alecu> nessita, we found no way to sort the spreadsheet by "Desktop+"
<dobey> export it to csv, and write a 2 line python script
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: sorry I didn't notice you were missing
<alecu> nessita, so roberto will make a new spreadsheet with just our assignments
<ralsina> basically, I will filter things manually and then we will do the assignments
<alecu> nessita, dobey: and we'll meet tomorrow morning.
<nessita> ok then
<ralsina> besides, I think I just coughed a piece of lung
<nessita> alecu: tomorrow morning I m not in!
<nessita> ralsina: 6
<ralsina> nessita: tomorrow evening then
<nessita> ok
<alecu> nessita, that's because we want to assign the scariest blueprints to you.
<nessita> alecu: I figured :-)
 * mandel is happy that nessita will increase the code coverage on Winodws
<mandel> we had the best meeting ever!
<ralsina> everyone agreed so FAST
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> so i had ubuntuone-client 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 installed on my laptop
<dobey> just doing an apt-get upgrade now, and ubuntuone-client-gnome is not being uninstalled
<nessita> dobey: maybe using the graphical package manager?
<nessita> fagan: what did you use?
<dobey> nessita: well, i'm upgrading to nightlies now, so maybe nightlies were never broken
<nessita> dobey: ah... that can be it, I'm using nightlies and I didn't loose u1clientgnome
<dobey> but it doesn't make any sense, unless ubuntuone-client-gnome was being held back, and the old version got removed because it didn't satisfy new deps of ubuntuone-client
<dobey> which would be really weird
<nessita> dobey: how can a package being held back?
<nessita> s/being/be
<ralsina> nessita: I am on nightlies and I lost it at some point.
<nessita> ralsina: you did? hum
<ralsina> I am starting the VM to verify
<ralsina> But I remember clearly not having the menu in nautilus yesterday
<dobey> nessita: not sure what all the reasons for it are
<dobey> nessita: btw, have you seen http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/has-the-new-ubuntu-one-control-panel-raised-the-stakes-in-app-appearances/ ?
<ralsina> much more fun: I have the gnome client installed but no ubuntu one menu
<ralsina> ohhhhh menu is not there if syncdaemon is not running.
<rodrigo_> tuhl, it creates a cache for not having to do HTTP requests all the time
<nessita> dobey: I have, thanks! :-)
<ralsina> dobey: that article finally convinced me that FLOSS is not as nice as it was 10 years ago.
<ralsina> well, the comments did
<nessita> ralsina: do you have the package (ubuntuone-client-gnome)?
<dobey> ralsina: it was just as bad back then, but all the comments were on slashdot or irc :)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I just had syncing disabled
<dobey> ralsina: there was just much less web presence then
<ralsina> dobey: come on, /. was never meant to be serious. And I have uid #1777 so I was there :-)
<ralsina> nowadays people have a baffling sense of entitlement
<dobey> people always had a sense of entitlement
<dobey> there are just a lot more people to feel entitled now
<ralsina> dobey: and I am getting older, so I feel this urge to make them step off my lawn, you know.
<dobey> ralsina: well i just tell everyone they are totally wrong. :)
<ralsina> that plus selective memory that makes me forget the bad side of the past... bad combination. I need to meet cooler people.
<dobey> huh, there are lots of files in my trash now
<dobey> and i have no idea where they came from exactly
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: i was working with tuhl yesterday on an issue he is having. Contacts are in Couch and show up in Futon but not Evolution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/598789/
<mandel> dobey: there is a move to trash implemented in u1_client
<mandel> dobey: I cannot remember from when, I know it is not implemented in the windows port ;)
<dobey> mandel: yes, but it put some files, obviously from a share, not within a subdir telling me what share
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: i was thinking he could be affected by bug 727370 ?
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yes, already talked with him about it, so that he tests a branch I haveç
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 28) (dups: 16) (heat: 204)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727370
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yes
<dobey> mandel: so the whole path is not preserved within trash :(
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: aha! thank you :)
<dobey> mandel: and nautilus does not have "Original location" in file properties for items in trash
<dobey> oh sweet
<dobey> openid is broken
<dobey> and how can i have two folders in trash, named the exact same thing
<dobey> i'm not sure if i should empty the trash, or what
<ralsina> Is it insane if I take three shirts like this to UDS? http://bit.ly/eMQ92W    :-D
<alecu> ralsina, we should compensate the natural curves in our bodies so the code looks square to the cameras.
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm I would have to do some experiments to see if it scans correctly, you are right
<nessita> ralsina: why 3?
<ralsina> nessita: so I don't have to wash it every night? ;-)
<ralsina> different colors, so people don't think I am using the same shirt all week, too.
<nessita> ralsina: ah... 3 t-shirts for 10 days? do not take personally the fact that I may avoid you :-D
<ralsina> nessita: I am betting on the hotel having a laundry service ;-)
 * mandel jots down 'have an "accident" with a chocolate cake close enough to ralsina to change the meaning of the barcode'
<ralsina> if you manage that, I will cngratulate you and walk around with whatever my shirt says for a day ;-)
<ralsina> I will even let you use a black marker to hack the barcode, if you want :-)
 * mandel jots down: make it so that has a www.lemonpie.org ecoded so that it is opened by people when thew scan the code
<mandel> DO NOT open that page
<mandel> DO NOT
<mandel> oh, se me callo un mito, ya no son senores homosexuales de 60 :(
<mandel> yo can open that url, no problem
<fagan> ok back
<fagan> nessita: what do you mean what did I use?
 * fagan reads the scroll back 
<ralsina> Full team sprint is June 6 right?
<nessita> fagan: to update your system, what program
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<dobey> ralsina: don't remind me
<fagan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fagan> nessita: ^
<ralsina> dobey: ok, not reminding
 * ralsina is booking buenos aires -> budapest -> istanbul->london->buenos aires now
<fagan> ralsina: is it cheeper to book 2 months in advance?
<ralsina> fagan: well, I am not paying, but I need to re-book my budapest flight because I am not coming back to buenos aires in between trips
<fagan> ralsina: ahhhhhhh
<ralsina> so I will be working from GMT+2 for two weeks
<fagan> ralsina: well you are going to be all over the place timezone wise
<ralsina> you are *all* going to look lazy to me.
<ralsina> fagan: not really, 5 weeks at GMT+1 and +2
<fagan> ralsina: I am lazy anyway so its not hard
<fagan> ralsina: oh your gone that long
<ralsina> yeah, May 3 to Jun 12
<fagan> and you said you haven't been away from your family for that long ever or are you bringing them for some of it?
<ralsina> they are coming to Turkey with me
<fagan> ah then its not so bad
<ralsina> Yeah, we are staying with my wife's family
<ralsina> Cheaper than staying a week in London anyway
<fagan> turkey is supposed to be fun
<fagan> ralsina: I get to go to the full team sprint yeah? (just making sure)
<ralsina> fagan: I don't know!
<ralsina> fagan: I will find out.
<fagan> hah :)
<ralsina> But first I will hack a bit so I don'tget fired before the trip, you know.
<ralsina> that would be a bummer
<fagan> ralsina: yeah same here :)
<fagan> (just in case)
<ralsina> fagan: come on, I already gave you a pat in the back today. Don't get greedy ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I should quit while im ahead
<fagan> not literally
<fagan> :D
 * fagan hopes that doesnt get onto the quotes wall 
<dobey> ralsina: well, really, i *am* lazy. not denying it.
<dobey> i may be a god, but i'm still only human.
<ralsina> dobey: as long as you are lazy as Larry Wall suggests, that's ok
<fagan> dobey: well you probably beat me for productivity anyway so you are fine
<dobey> well i always do 6 impossible things before breakfast, so it's all good
<fagan> dobey: well I do 12 possible things after breakfast so quality over quantitiy :)
<fagan> id say the biggest increase in productivity came when I hotkeyed my music player
<ralsina> dobey's todo list: create rock I can't lift (check)
<dobey> it's not that i can't lift it. it's that i just don't really feel like it.
<fagan> hmmm interesting bug Bug #666202 wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666202 in ubuntuone-client "Import mutiple contact from file (ldif, csv, ...) (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666202
<ralsina> yes, wishlist
<dobey> not ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> probably for evolution?
<dobey> no
<fagan> not really evo's prob
<ralsina> well, we use e-d-s contacts...
<ralsina> so if it's implemented in evolution we get it "for free"
<dobey> well he specifically meantions "unsupported stuff like Thunderbird"
<dobey> evolution itself already has contacts importing, yes
<ralsina> oh, ok, was just thinkingm about the title
<dobey> i would think servers.
<fagan> ooooh then we can go invalid and say they can import into evo and the other unsupported clients can use plugins
<dobey> ie, have a thing on the web site to upload a ldif or vcard file, and have it import the contacts
<fagan> because we shouldnt really have a thing that does specifically what he is asking
<fagan> since it can be implemented in the programs themselves
<dobey> it's not invalid
<ralsina> mention evolution, plugins and servers, amrk wishlist
<fagan> oki doke
<ralsina> ask for clarification on where he wants the contacts, assign to right project
<ralsina> which yes, may be the web team
 * alecu sprints to the ferry. Will be back online in ~3hs
<fagan> well the web sounds about right
<fagan> ooooooh I found out something interesting for dobey
<dobey> my hovercraft is full of eels?
<fagan> looking at the deps for ubuntuone-client in natty it conficts with nautilus-ubuntuone ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-oauth-login ubuntuone-storagefs
<dobey> yes
<fagan> see anything familiar?
<dobey> but that's not the problem
<fagan> ah ok I thought it conflicting would be the problem
<dobey> Conflicts: ubuntuone-oauth-login, nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-storagefs, ubuntuone-client-gnome (<< 1.5.7)
<dobey> notice the << there
<fagan> ahhh ok
<dobey> that was added a while ago, when we moved the icon files.
<dobey> nightlies also have that same conflicts
<fagan> yeah I got it now the version is different
<fagan> im on the nightly
<fagan> oh and im looking at Bug #667804
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 667804 in ubuntuone-client "gnome-common should be a build dependency (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667804
<fagan> oh a build dep my bad
 * fagan was looking at package deps 
<fagan> (might be one already for the build deps but didnt check)
<nigelb> hrm, no sil today I guess.
<nigelb> I wonder if he fried his machine
<fagan> nigelb: he was here earlier
<nigelb> fagan: would you like to talk at UOW about Ubuntu one?
<dobey> fagan: and that but is invalid anyway, as i just marked it
<fagan> nigelb: well I can talk about being an intern and all that
<fagan> dobey: cool
<fagan> I was going to check
<nigelb> fagan: you mean breaking everything? :p
<fagan> nigelb: yeah :D
<fagan> (someone reads my blog I see)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I wanted someone to talk about how awesome ubuntu one is and what are the latest features
<fagan> nigelb: I can do it then
<fagan> as long as its nothing too deep into the tech since im still new to most of the code myself :)
<fagan> as long as its cool with ralsina :)
<nigelb> Its mostly for the user, not the developer.
<dobey> ubuntuone is awesome.
<dobey> you can quote me on it
<nigelb> fagan: Special offer for agreering, you can pick your own slot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<nigelb> let me know and I'll add you
<fagan> nigelb: yeah then I can definitely do it
<fagan> ralsina: Is it ok if I take an hour to talk about u1 for UOW?
<ralsina> fagan: sure, freedom of speech and all those things ;-)
<nigelb> hehe
<fagan> cool
<fagan> nigelb: mark me down for 1600 UTC 2 may
<nigelb> ok!
<fagan> just call it u1 is awesome
<fagan> as per dobey's suggestion
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> as opposed to U2? :p
<fagan> 1 is the new 2
<fagan> aquarius: you timed that just right
<nigelb> fagan: done :)
<fagan> cool
<nigelb> aquarius: are you taking breaks to cool down your processor? ;-)
 * ralsina puts his u2 albums on u1 now
<CardinalFang> hah.
<fagan> ralsina: how poetic
<nigelb> If we had a quote library that deserved to go into it :p
<fagan> nigelb: there is one :)
<dobey> bash.org /is/ a quote library
<ralsina> fagan: is there?
<fagan> ralsina: on the wiki
<ralsina> oh, the wiki is so full of things I never am going to read ;-)
<nigelb> dobey: bash.org, meh
<nigelb> fagan: where?
<fagan> ralsina: it has a pretty busy quotes wall
<nigelb> i.e. were on the wiki?
<fagan> nigelb: do you have access to wiki.canonical.com?
<nigelb> ah, no.
<fagan> nigelb: yeah its in there :)
<nigelb> (Not yet :p)
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quotes
<fagan> oh I didnt know it was on the ubuntu wiki too
<dobey> well private quotes don't go on public wikis obviously
<fagan> its a lot less busy than the other one
<fagan> I got on the other one in the 3rd day
<nigelb> dammit,so unfair I can't see it :p
<fagan> nigelb: your not missing much
<nigelb> quotes are always fun
<fagan> I said loads of things that could go in there and no one did it
<nigelb> I showed you the mozilla one remember?
<nigelb> it should be like that.
<fagan> nigelb: I didnt see that one..?
<nigelb> fagan: You even linked it in your blog
<aquarius> nigelb, actually, almost, yeah
<fagan> ooooh
<fagan> that was ages ago then
 * fagan never remembers stuff after like 3 months 
<nigelb> 2 weeks :p
<fagan> woot
<nigelb> ok, may be more :p
<nigelb> aquarius: ouch I feel your main. my box is the same.
<fagan> ok then I need to get myself checked out for some serious memory leaks
<nigelb> aquarius: if I look at the julia sets that run on a browser, my machine overheats :(
<nigelb> fagan: It was on april 14-15 ;)
<dobey> nigelb: welcome to the futre of the web
<fagan> nigelb: oh thats not long
 * fagan threads his many archives 
<nigelb> ralsina: you need to run fagan in valgrind overnight :P
<nigelb> there is a memory leak somewhere...
<fagan> defintely
<nigelb> If only the Ubuntu one position weren't too much design oriented I would have applied.
<fagan> nigelb: well there seems to be work for almost anything in the u1 team
<fagan> so there is design and backend...etc
<nigelb> fagan: tempting.
<dobey> lunch time. bbiab
<nigelb> what the hell. /me clicks apply anyway.
<fagan> hah
<fagan> nigelb: ok im not going crazy I didnt link it :D
<nigelb> fagan: ah, eventualy you didn't. Hrm something made me think you did.
<fagan> nigelb: hmmmm if I did on twitter or something id very easily forget
<nigelb> fagan: I linked it to you in #lp :P
<fagan> ahhhh I probably looked at it and put it on twitter after looking at it
<nigelb> ahh.
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
 * fagan spends a lot of time complaining on #lp only to find that he is crazy 
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> I came to recruit someone from U1 team for UOW, and I got fagan \o/
<duanedesign> awesome
<fagan> nigelb: I dont think thats something to brag about :D
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am going to put my talk together tommorrow
<duanedesign> tomorrow*
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> fagan: It is :D
<nessita> linchtime!
<nessita> and also lunchtime :-)
<fagan> nessita: lol
 * fagan takes a break as well for some food has an hour left on the clock 
<dobey> can i have a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging/+merge/59088 please?
<fagan> dobey: +1
<nessita> dobey: is ok that the in file for syncdaemon is not .in?
<nessita> (but syncdaemon.conf)
 * fagan was just doing a code review not the specifics
<dobey> nessita: it's just listed in the variable so that it gets disted. it doesn't actually go through any of the rules to convert it, so it just gets pulled in and installed as expected
<nessita> dobey: ah, thanks for the clarification
<dobey> nessita: and yes, i did make distcheck, and looked in the tarball to verify that it was there and had the config in it :)
<nessita> dobey: great, you alrady have 2 approval, I was just looking since I was curious about what the fix was
<dobey> nessita: sure. figured it would be good if you knew how to test it, also :)
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> as i will have 3 more branches proposed soon for the stable series that do the same thing
<fagan> ooooh I forgot about this but the guy in Bug #666202 reminded me that a guy at mozilla is going to get u1 contact sync working with tb
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666202 in ubuntuone-client "Import mutiple contact from file (ldif, csv, ...) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666202
 * fagan clocks off
<fagan> (I just realised I was about to do more work and went "oh I should have finished like 15 mins ago"
<fagan> )
<ralsina> yes, project is called hedera or something like that, right?
<fagan> ralsina: ?
<fagan> didnt think there was a name for it just the guy from the bug linked to his blog post about it
<ralsina> fagan: https://launchpad.net/hedera
<fagan> ahhhh
<fagan> yeah I just saw the name on his blog
<fagan> james tait made it originally
<dobey> should rename it to firebird
<fagan> dobey: isnt there already a project named firebird
<fagan> and a guitar
 * fagan likes a bit of a firebird they be a tasty snack 
<dobey> and a car
<fagan> dobey: your right
<dobey> firebird is what firefox used to be named
<fagan> dobey: thats what im thinking of
<dobey> but they had to rename because of the database also named dfirebird
<fagan> dobey: yeah firefox is a better name anyway
<dobey> and thunderbird is also a bum wine: http://bumwine.com/tbird.html
<dobey> not really
<fagan> and a bird made of thunder
<fagan> :D
<dobey> red pandas have nothing to do with webs or browsing them
<ralsina> also, thunderbirds was done in super marionation!
<ralsina> oops, "supermarionation".
<rye> fagan, and before firebird it was phoenix
<fagan> and before that it was netscape navigator
<fagan> :)
<dobey> oh crap
<ralsina> amazing, I didn't know that the mouth movements of the thunderbirds puppets were done automatically by solenoids actuationg off pre-recorded voices!
<dobey> grrr
<rye> fagan, no, we are missing "mozilla suite" here
<ralsina> netscape gold FTW
<dobey> WTF LAUNCHPAD
<fagan> rye: hah
<dobey> crap crap crap
<fagan> dobey: did you break lp?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> lp rarely needs help breaking
<dobey> i am just horribly blind
<ralsina> ok, that was unfair of me
<fagan> ralsina: ahhh to be fair its ok 90% of the time
<ralsina> dobey: you should use a font that's more than 4pt tall ;-)
<fagan> it just breaks in inconvienent times
<dobey> ralsina: it is 8 pt i think
<rye> ralsina, well...
<fagan> anyhow im off for reals
<ralsina> dobey: well, considering your DPI it's more like 5pt physically
<fagan> see you all tomorrow
<dobey> no it wasn't launchpad's fault
<ralsina> bye fagan!
<fagan> ralsina: if you have any ideas for my UOW talk next monday reply to my email on ubunet
<rye> ralsina, I suppose you have seen dobey's laptop, right? - http://ubuntuone.com/p/opN/
<dobey> i broke trunk
<ralsina> fagan: I was sitting next to it. Couldn't read a thing in it.
<fagan> dobey: :(
<dobey> rye: i took my new laptop to buenos aires
<dobey> rye: i didn't take the fujitsu :(
<ralsina> rye: dobey's IC window is a large poststamp
<dobey> broken video drivers
<ralsina> s/IC/IRC/
<fagan> ewww
<rye> dobey, ah, dell mini, with touchscreen and all that stuff?
<dobey> rye: yeah
<dobey> dell duo
<rye> duo, right
<dobey> stupid intel
<dobey> if you don't want people shipping poulsbo, stop selling the damn chips!
<dobey> nessita: so that fix for the DEBUG issue didn't quite work out like i wanted :(
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<nessita> you need to regenerate the syncdaemon.conf?
<dobey> 23	CLEANFILES = \
<dobey> 24	+ $(config_DATA) \
<dobey> because tarmac does make clean after running the tests, so it ended up committing the removal of syncdaemon.conf :(
<dobey> i should have realized that
<dobey> blah
<nessita> hum
<dobey> but i am fixing
<dobey> i already reverted my change
<nessita> dobey: is it possible to actually build the logging.conf file at install time with the proper value?
<dobey> nessita: i don't understand the question? things get built at build time
<duanedesign> rye: i was triaging bug 766728 then today i came across bug 731101 saw you had commented on that one and was wondering if you knew anything more about it and whether those might be related?
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 766728 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/766728 is private
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 731101 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/731101 is private
<nessita> right, sorry, I meant build. But if I understood correctly, yesterday you mentioned that the logging.conf file wasn't being built becasue if was already present in the tarball, no?
<nessita> dobey: so, isn't the solution to ensure that the logging.conf is not present in the tarball?
<dobey> nessita: well, because the file was "already up to date" and automake thought it didn't need to rebuild it
<rye> duanedesign, wow
<dobey> nessita: yes, and that's what my branch does; except it also caused syncdaemon.conf to get removed on make clean; which was a dumb oversight that i am now fixing
<duanedesign> rye: i also had this one written down bug 735987
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 735987 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/735987 is private
<dobey> ooh, i can drill for oil or natural gas deposits in my yard without a permit. whoo!
<rye> duanedesign, the only thing i see in common is the usage of ecryptfs; I don't think it is ~/Private since the amount of data in the bug report do not indicate much interaction with the system, so it must be some default from the installer, i.e. encrypted home directory
<duanedesign> aha
<dobey> thisfred, fagan: could you please re-review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging/+merge/59114 ? thanks.
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> dobey: I see conflicts in the diff now
<dobey> doh
<dobey> thisfred: fixed/pushed the conflict resolution
<thisfred> thx
<dobey> i guess i'm not getting a re-review from fagan today
<dobey> nessita: you want to re-review my branch? :)
<nessita> dobey: sure! where is it?
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging/+merge/59114
 * nessita looks
<tuhlm> rodrigo_: did you read my mail
<nessita> dobey: make distcheck is failing with *** gtk-doc must be installed and enabled in order to make dist, was wa sthe option to pass to autogen? --enable-doc?
<dobey> --enable-gtk-doc
<dobey> and you have to make -C libsyncdaemon before distcheck will work
<nessita> dobey: I'm now having this error: cp x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/tmpl/*.sgml ../../ubuntuone-client-1.7/docs/reference/tmpl
<nessita> cp: cannot stat `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/tmpl/*.sgml': No such file or directory
<nessita> make[4]: [dist-hook] Error 1 (ignored)
<dobey> nessita: oh right, need to do make -C docs first too probably
 * nessita tries
<nessita> dobey: nopes... make -C docs says "make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'."
<dobey> hrmm, can you pastebin the full error output?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46719/
<nessita> alecu: hey there, how are things going re: the complicated pulseaudio stuff?
<alecu> nessita, I've traced it to libcanberra
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, can you pastebin the output of autogen.sh? it's complaining because the html files weren't built. seems like you are perhaps missing a dep
<alecu> nessita, it's used by gtk to play system sounds (the desktop starting up, and clicking on buttons, and so on)
<alecu> nessita, and it seems that since it can't find a pulseaudio running it tries to start it up, but it fails, and keeps retrying.
<alecu> nessita, right now I'm looking into the libcanberra for some way to disable the pulseaudio driver.
<dobey> alecu: why would pulseaudio not be starting?
<alecu> dobey, because it's starting inside the dbus-test-runner
<nessita> dobey: sure
<dobey> alecu: ah
<dobey> alecu: unset GTK_MODULES in run-tests.sh
<alecu> dobey, that sounds useful
<nessita> dobey: ./autogen.sh --enable-gtk-doc, right?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<dobey> alecu: file a bug against ubuntuone-dev-tools about that. we should unset it in there for running tests
<alecu> dobey, that should work, since GTK_MODULES contains "canberra-gtk-module:canberra-gtk-module"
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<nessita> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46720/
<dobey> alecu: right, that's why i suggested it :)
<dobey> nessita: weird. if you do "apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client" does it install anything else? (i presume you have nightlies enabled)
<alecu> nessita, with the thing that dobey has just suggested, the tests are down to 30 seconds.
<alecu> I'll make a branch with both this changes.
<nessita> dobey: I do have nigthlies enabled, and no, nothing else is installed: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46721/
<nessita> alecu: GROSO. Thanks
<dobey> nessita: huh
<dobey> nessita: if you do 'make -C docs clean' then 'make -C docs' does it build anything?
 * nessita tries
<nessita> dobey: it fails since it requires libsyncdaemon to be built, I'll build it as well
<dobey> right
<nessita> (I've make distclean before pasting the output of autogen)
<dobey> nessita: you will probably also need to 'sudo rm -rf ubuntuone-client-1.7'
<nessita> dobey: is building tons of stuff without the rm...
<nessita> no errors, a couple of warnings, tons of things built
<nessita> dobey: want the output of that?
<dobey> nessita: no. if it builds i'm happy
 * nessita makes distcheck again, since she startes fresh
<nessita> started*
<alecu> nessita, dobey: if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/eel-troubles/+merge/59123
<nessita> dobey: make distcheck failed with the same error message, I'm approving the same, doesn't seem related and the branch makes sense
<nessita> alecu:sure!
<dobey> nessita: did you not rm -rf the dir before running distcheck again?
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> shall I?
 * alecu has 10 minutes of battery, and no plug in sight.
<dobey> nessita: i think that is why you are getting that error now, anyway
<alecu> I guess I'll try finding an electrical outlet at the ferry terminal
<nessita> dobey: it didn't work. I'm starting fresh after make distclean; sudo rm -rf ubuntuone-client-1.7
<dobey> nessita: weird
<dobey> alecu: +1 from me
<alecu> dobey, bug #771488
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<alecu> dobey, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: great, thanks for the bug
<alecu> thank you for the quick solution :-)
<nessita> alecu: you have +1 as soon as I run the suite
<alecu> nessita, it will run fast
<alecu> anyway, I'm out of battery....
<alecu> see you guys later
<nessita> alecu: can you also commit --unchanged against bug #770393?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770393 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests are slower than before (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770393
<dobey> alecu: cheers
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: what's the etiquette to get approvals/land this https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-servers/remove-inkscape?
<nessita> alecu: Ran 488 tests in 41.251s :-)
<dobey> nessita: same as any others. tarmac manages the target branch, but we don't have automated builds of the packages yet, so we'll have to build new ones manually once it lands, but it's pretty easy to do
<nessita> dobey: ah, so I need to merge propose against the parent branch, get reviews and then PQM it?
<dobey> nessita: no PQM, tarmac handles it. but yes, propose and get reviews
<dobey> nessita: i can tell you already that you need to fix debian/changelog
<nessita> dobey: I used dch -i, what'sthe issue?
<dobey> nessita: you have to go back and change the version after doing dch -i, since don't use the ubuntu1 there, and just use 0.XXX as a version number. Also, I think changelog entries should not be more than 80 chars wide, so need to split up the list of packages to multiple lines. and you should use your canonical e-mail address
<nessita> ah, thanks for those pointers, I'll fix
<thisfred> dogwalk o'clock. later y'all
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-27
<mandel> morning all!
<somethinginteres> can I use webdav to access my Ubuntu One files?
<rye> somethinginteres, hi, no, this is not supported, however once the team releases the REST file storage api then simple upload/download clients can be created, including proxying the webdav commands
<somethinginteres> rye: OK, thanks for the response.
<rye> morning, by the way
<somethinginteres> or evening depending on location :)
<somethinginteres> but yes, top of the morning!
<duanedesign> morning rye mandel
 * duanedesign needs to put some coffee on...
<poolie> hi all
<mandel> duanedesign: morning :)
<poolie> i'm trying to sync my notes from u1
<poolie> s//tomboy notes
<karni> Good morning!
<poolie> i egt 'could not synchronize notes.  check the details below' but there are no details below
<duanedesign> hello poolie
<poolie> hi
<duanedesign> poolie: you followed the steps  like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes ?
<poolie> some time ago
<duanedesign> ok:)
<poolie> it had been syncing for months
<poolie> [DEBUG 18:04:08.346] Building web request for URL: https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/user/
<poolie> [ERROR 18:04:08.864] Caught exception. Message: The remote server returned an error: (404) NOT FOUND.
<poolie> [ERROR 18:04:08.871] Stack trace for previous exception:   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus (System.Net.WebAsyncResult result) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<duanedesign> poolie: usually in that dialog their is a little triangle you have to click to see the 'details'
<poolie> yes, it's empty
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> poolie: you are probably on Natty?
<poolie> yes
<duanedesign> poolie: took me a minute to remember where i had heard your nick :)
<duanedesign> rye: are you aware of any problems with note sync at the moment?
<rye> hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, poolie, 404 returns in case the authentication fails (yes, it is silly, i know, need to file a bug about this finally), poolie could you please download and run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-oauth-token-validator.py as "python  ubuntuone-oauth-token-validator.py" ?
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh
<duanedesign> rye: that is what i was thinking...
<duanedesign> rye: woulod it not be bug 575937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 29) (dups: 5) (heat: 129)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<poolie> sounds likely
<rye> duanedesign, yes, but there is another script that copies the sync tokens so that we avoid re-synchronization
<duanedesign> kk
<poolie> rye, duanedesign, do you want any debug information before i do that?
<poolie> i think i hit this before, months ago
<poolie> (though it may not have been the same bug)
<rye> duanedesign, what's the output of the first script?
<poolie> and i reconfigured synchronization
<poolie> which caused a ton of conflicts
<poolie> rye:
<poolie> Testing Tomboy GConf token:  ERROR: 401
<poolie> Testing Ubuntu SSO Service token:  OK
<poolie> Ubuntu One-specific gnome-keyring returned no tokens, skipping.
<rye> poolie, ooh, nice
<rye> poolie, so, please shut down tomboy, then run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-tomboy-update-auth.py - this will copy the SSO token to Tomboy GConf, this is bug #757841 as well
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757841 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy Ubuntu One sync plugin should not cache SSO OAuth tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 254)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757841
<fagan>  sorry slept in
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> o/
<poolie> rye: "Looks like everything worked well."
<rye> poolie, ok, now you can start tomboy and try syncing
<poolie> ooh
<poolie> hm, so many of them did sync, but i still got an overall failure
<poolie> again with no relevant details in the dialgo
<poolie> [ERROR 18:43:11.455] Synchronization failed with the following exception: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
<poolie>   at System.Collections.Generic.List`1+Enumerator[Tomboy.Note].VerifyState () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<poolie>   at System.Collections.Generic.List`1+Enumerator[Tomboy.Note].MoveNext () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<poolie>   at Tomboy.NoteManager.Find (System.String linked_title) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<poolie>   at Tomboy.Sync.SyncManager.SynchronizationThread () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<duanedesign> poolie: did you recently edit a note in the webUI?
<poolie> not recently
<duanedesign> ok
<poolie> i probably have done it once or twice but not often
<poolie> so, what now?
<mandel> poolie, duanedesign: I dont know if this will help you, but I can tell you what that erros is saying :)
<poolie> mm, what?
<poolie> i can guess what it means at the c# level
<mandel> poolie: then you know as much as I do ;)
<poolie> i would guess further that it's a bug to do with many notes being synced at the same time
<poolie> so repeating the sync gets the same error again
<mandel> it does look strange that the collection is modified during the iteration, it would be interesting to look at the code
<poolie> and promises that all these notes have been updated, but it does not seem to be committed
<mandel> it certainly looks like the sync thread is crashing so I'd be surprise if the sync does occur...
<poolie> :/
<rye> poolie, ok, now could you please try http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py ?
<poolie> Current sync GUID: 0
<poolie> Latest sync revision: 799
<poolie> Found 248 notes
<poolie> so i did have 'always overwrite' set
<poolie> if i set that back to 'ask me' it conflicts on a lot of notes
<poolie> i'm prett ysure some of them have not been modified since i last synced
<rye> poolie, it should now fetch the notes and try parsing the XML from them
<rye> poolie, and then it should produce a summary of the check
<poolie> it printed all my note titles, then 'done'
<poolie> just 'done'
<poolie> rye: any other ideas?
<fagan> I want to do something more to learn the code base
<fagan> I wonder if making notes on the u1 branches (other than the servers) what they do and what each files purpose is would help
<poolie> fagan: might be useful
<poolie> onto a dev wiki somewhere?
<fagan> poolie: yeah id stick it into the wiki and onto my blog since
<poolie> rye: ok, killing and restarting tomboy, then resyncing with 'replace local' got it going again
<poolie> i keep a lot of stuff in there so it's good to have it back
<poolie> good night all
<fagan> night poolie
<fagan> feck it ill do it and see what I can learn
<karni> fagan: hahah, so feck ~ fsck ;) ?
<fagan> karni: im Irish we dont fsck we feck it
<karni> fagan: ahahah :)
<fagan> karni: and its not even a curse because it means look in Irish
<karni> fagan: that's fortunate ;)
<karni> "look it i'll do it" ;D
<fagan> karni: bad english + irish combo :D
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
<mandel> fagan: morning! can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_signal_broadcaster/+merge/59191
<fagan> mandel: windows review?
<fagan> oh you finished the IPC bits nice
<fagan> (or well hopefully)
<mandel> fagan: well, some of them, not everything, I need to write the client side and what starts everything, but we are getting there :)
 * fagan feels like mandel's personal wet blanket after last weeks test failures 
<mandel> will be requesting more reviews shortly
<fagan> mandel: passes tests on xp
<mandel> sweet :)
<fagan> just going to poke down the diff for a code review and then ill +1 it
<mandel> fagan: If forgot to ask you something, can you paste the dependencies in the internal wiki page for the windows port?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> any particular page to put them into or should I create one
<mandel> fagan: there is one, let me find it
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsPort
<fagan> mandel: +1 on that branch
<fagan> ok ill put it in there
<fagan> I could add the links too for the .exes
<mandel> fagan: that would be great!
<fagan> mandel: ok should be good
<mandel> fagan: the brach? great :)
<fagan> mandel: I already gave the +1 on the branch and I completed the wiki page
<fagan> or it should be done
<fagan> :)
<fagan> mandel: oh and I left out a few deps but they get installed by zope and lazr
<fagan> (like oauth)
<fagan> oh and ill put in how to use google protobuf too
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'll take a look at the wiki to add some details like extracting the eggs etc..
<fagan> mandel: I forget is PIL a dep for SSO or the client
<fagan> (I forgot it yesterday in the post too)
<fagan> or both for that matter
<fagan> hmmmm my best guess is that its for the SSO
<fagan> mandel: actually you can do the protobuf im not the best with explaining how to do it since it took me 20 minutes
<mandel> fagan: no worries, is a wiki, edit as much as you know, I'll go over it later :)
<fagan> mandel: well I think I have everything thats needed
<fagan> and ive only used SSO, client and the storage protocol so I only know the deps for them
 * fagan goes on a short break
 * duanedesign is back....oh good poolie got his notes synced.
<facundobatista> duanedesign, ping
<duanedesign> hello facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign!
<facundobatista> duanedesign, I was checking #768662 , and need some feedback from the user
<facundobatista> duanedesign, it's assigned to you... do you want to manage this, and me to assist you, or should I just take it?
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> facundobatista: oh great he got back to us with logs.
<facundobatista> duanedesign, yeap... there's a strange situation with one of his files, and I want for him to do sha1sum on it
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> facundobatista: is that just:  sha1sum <file>
<facundobatista> yeap
<facundobatista> duanedesign, the file is: '/home/tomas/Libros/Calibre/Paul Ekman/Unmasking the face (7)/Unmasking the face - Paul Ekman.pdf'
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, please, let me know if the user answers
<duanedesign> facundobatista: i will. Thank you.
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
 * fagan was just doing payroll 
<mandel> fagan: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_pipe_code_add_client_helpers/+merge/59209
<mandel> fagan: more changes for the IPC before I added the client side which will be done shortly :)
<fagan> mandel: ill get to it in 15 after I sort out payroll
<mandel> fagan: sure
<fagan> just double checking
<fagan> ok done looking at the branch now
<duanedesign> facundobatista: ping
 * mandel walks dog
<facundobatista> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> facundobatista: have you looked at bug 7763626
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 7763626 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/7763626 is private
<duanedesign> facundobatista sorry  bug 763626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763626 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One doesn't Sync, but says that the Files are up to date (affects: 1) (heat: 503)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763626
<facundobatista> duanedesign, the client reaches IDLE ok
<facundobatista> duanedesign, in these cases, he should specify one example of file that misbehaves
<facundobatista> duanedesign, (like the first bug we talked about here)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, normally, it saves time asking upfront which file(s) is(are) having the problem, when you ask the logs
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> thank you
 * fagan is done with the review and goes for a break before the standup 
<mpt> Who implemented ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk?
<fagan> mpt: my guess would be nessita
<fagan> and natailia
<fagan> but they are in argintina
<fagan> so they arent on at the moment mpt
<mpt> ok, thanks fagan
<fagan> standup in 5?
<fagan> ralsina and some of the westerners arent around
<alecu> hola #ubuntuone!
<fagan> alecu: ello ello
<mandel> mpt: it was indeed nessita which is natalia ;)
<fagan> mandel: wow im terrible with nicks
<fagan> :D
<mpt> Maybe nessita does the work of two people
<mandel> mpt: she does hehe
<fagan> mandel: I +1ed that branch anyway so I presume you are waiting on ralsina
<fagan> mpt: somebody has to pick up the slack of all the lazy peole :D
<mandel> fagan: yes, I ddid ping him but I got no answer… alecu there are no holidays in argentina, right?
<fagan> me?
<alecu> mandel, no holidays today
<mandel> hm… weird
<rye> fagan, natalia = nessita
<rye> ah
<fagan> rye: hah yeah got that
<rye> my news is outdated
<fagan> my powers of confusion are strong
<mandel> alecu: _fagan added the dependencies that are needed for the projects so that you can keep going with the windows vm set up :)
<mandel> not that I'm trying to say anything, it was more FYI
<alecu> mandel, fagan: cool, I'll work on it today.
<fagan> alecu: if you have any more trouble just ask away
<fagan> alecu: it will take the rest of the day probably to actually do all the bits
<alecu> ne
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<fagan> I already said me :)
<alecu> dobey, thisfred, ralsina, mandel?
<dobey> eja me ne
<thisfred> me
<fagan> can we go on without ralsina ?
<mandel> fagan: yes, we are flexible :)
<alecu> fagan, yes, absolutely. fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * started writing brainstorming what to say for UOW
<fagan> * sorted payroll
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * finish the UOW talk
<fagan> * finish the map of branches
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: digged deep in bug #770393, found libcanberra as used by gtk was trying to start pulseaudio and failing repeatedly, so after a suggestion by dobey to unset GTK_MODULES, I did a small branch to fix it. Also started looking into "Amazon Product Adverstising API", pyaws and bottlenose for Unity Lenses roadmap bluprints item.
<alecu> TODO: work on the windows vm, roadmap blueprints meeting
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770393 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests are slower than before (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770393
<mandel> DONE: Improved the way the anmed pipe works on ubuntuone-client windows. Added part of the client IPC lib implementation.
<mandel> TODO: Call with UX. Finish client side code. Move to write main method that start up everyhting. Basic Control panel.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #770379, broke trunk, fixed trunk
<dobey> λ TODO: protocol/client releases for 0-day SRU, finish nightlies fixes, maverick/lucid SRUs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770379 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Recommends wrong version of gir1.2-unity-3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770379
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: brevity please :)
<thisfred> DONE: read vala tutorials, reviews
<thisfred> TODO: blueprints
<thisfred> BLOCKED: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (for dobey that one)
<fagan> thisfred: ive done a bit of vala a while back if you need help
<thisfred> fagan: thanks! It looks fairly easy.
<fagan> thisfred: tis
<fagan> :D
<mandel> thisfred: if you have done plain gobject is very easy to understand, at the end of the day is a translator :P
<fagan> well if you know java and/or C/C++ it should be ok
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, I haven't, though, but again, it looks pretty straightforward
<fagan> just you cant do jagged arrays :(
 * alecu needs to take Amelia to kinder, and will be back in ~20'
<alecu> bbl
 * mandel warms up chinese left overs.. will be back in 5 min
 * mandel back
<fagan> wow ivanka's ip is 2 for the first octet
<fagan> never seen one that low
 * fagan is easily impressed by nerdy things 
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<fagan> mandel: why did you ping the bot?
 * fagan is just wondering 
<mandel> fagan: to know if my network was down, I saw nothing happening hehe
<fagan> mandel: just quiet
<fagan> I thought it was pretty quet too
<fagan> *quiet
<dobey> zombies aren't very good at using IRC
<dobey> so as more people being to turn, less people pay attention to irc
<fagan> dobey: good thing my house is safe atm
<fagan> :)
 * fagan has some awesome zombie defences up
<alecu> dobey, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/assertis-is-only-27-stable (since it's the same as https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/assertis-is-only-27 but for stable)
<dobey> alecu: yeah, it's on my list.
<alecu> great, thanks.
<fagan> if you need another +1 I can look at it
<dobey> i got it.
<alecu> fagan, perhaps you can take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/changed-secrets-spec/+merge/57947
<fagan> alecu: sure
<fagan> linux review or windows or does it matter?
<dobey> i think it's linux specific
<fagan> cool ill do it in natty
<dobey> alecu: care to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging-16/+merge/59231 please? :)
<alecu> sure
<alecu> dobey, lp says "Text conflict in configure.ac"
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i am an idiot
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging-16/+merge/59232 instead
<fagan> alecu: +1
<alecu> fagan, thanks. Would you mind field testing that branch?
<fagan> sure so I just need to install the gnome 3 ppa and setup the branch like normal yep?
<dobey> alecu: +1 on your assert branch
<alecu> fagan, yes, and make sure you kill ubuntu-sso-client before doing it.
<fagan> alecu: yep was planning on it :)
<alecu> fagan, also: try it without installing the branch first, so we know it breaks successfully.
<alecu> "successfully"
 * fagan forgot to kill sso last time 
<fagan> alecu: working
<fagan> feel free to merge it
<alecu> fagan, cool. And did it fail the first time?
<fagan> alecu: I had it already installed but I presume it would fail because its trying to access it in a way that the keyring in the repo doesnt like
<fagan> alecu: im guessing but I can roll it back and break it if needs be :D
<fagan> but it definitely works
<alecu> ok, cool
<nigelb> fagan: did I show you the wwiki after I inserted your name?
<fagan> nigelb: nope?
<nigelb> dammit
<fagan> Oh I might have looked at it myself
<nigelb> The wiki doesn't seem to have your session, but I remember putting you on.
<fagan> nigelb: maybe someone else was editing when you added me
<fagan> so the diff would have gotten pushed down
<nigelb> less likely, but anyway, now we have only 2 free session, you gotta pick one, and I owe you a drink :\
<fagan> oh no someone took the time I wanted :(
<fagan> ill take the one on tuesday at 1700
<nigelb> okay
<alecu> dobey, approved the Makefile.am branch.
<nigelb> fagan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<fagan> hehe
 * nigelb still puzzled how I missed it last night. Sigh.
<dobey> alecu: cheers
<fagan> nigelb: yeah im still working out the content
<nigelb> fagan: \o/
<fagan> nigelb: I got some ideas already though
<nigelb> man, whole load of openings in u1
<dobey> anyone else want to give me a review? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-debug-logging-16/+merge/59232
 * fagan already has a plan to get the viewers to spam mandel with high fives for being awesome :P
<fagan> dobey: I can do it if you want
<mandel> wait what?
<mandel> me being spam, why?
<fagan> mandel: nothing :D
<fagan> mandel: for being the one man army bringing u1 to the land of windows
<fagan> (was kidding though)
<mandel> oh well, I'm a big man :P
<fagan> dobey: so I just need to build it and see if it doesnt complain?
<dobey> uh sure, i guess
<fagan> dobey: ok working and didnt complain
<fagan> so approved
<alecu> doh.
<alecu> I've just checked my gmail account, and there's a mail from ralsina saying he had to run some unexpected errands this morning. doh.
<mandel> ok, so we can stop worrying
<dobey> and love the bomb
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<rye> dobey, will there be any more ubuntuone-client releases before tomorrow?
<rye> aand ping nessita
<rye> but i can't ping her, since she's not here
<dobey> rye: yes
<rye> dobey, are the changes already available through lp?
<dobey> rye: should be, yes
<nessita> hola gente
<mandel> nessita: hola! mpt was after you a wile back
<mandel> fagan: ping?
<nessita> mandel: hey there, thanks!
<nessita> mpt: you were looking for me?
<ralsina> alecu: sorry for mailing the wrong place. It turns out I have some minor tax problems (wrong paperwork) and I will be gone most of the day, beyond what I expected :-(
<nessita> ralsina: hey there. Do we have a time set for the blueprint meeting?
<ralsina> nessita: honestly? I am going to be around 1 hour and after that I have no idea when I will be back
<ralsina> I have to fix this or I won't be allowed to leave the country next week, and that would kinda suck ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: do we have a deadline? can we postpone it to tomorrow?
<ralsina> tomorrow early
<ralsina> let's set it fr 9AM ART? Can you make a google appointment and invite everyone?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I can. I f we do it tomorrow, are we in time for creating blueprints?
<dobey> rye: why?
<rye> dobey, setting up a fresh natty machine to see how everything works
<ralsina> yes, I think so. As long as we have them by late friday they are ok
<dobey> rye: oh. what did you mean by "available through lp" then?
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I'll schedule it then
<nessita> ralsina: I will set it to 10ART so USA people can make it at 9am their time
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<rye> dobey, well, the package itself, in a building form or a set of branches that should be merged to stable-1-6
<nessita> so, basicaly, right after our stand up
<dobey> 9AM ART?
<dobey> yeah that is a bit too early
<nessita> dobey: 10am ART
<mandel> ralsina: Chipaca wanted a mumble with us, but I guess you cant
<dobey> what is that in GMT?
<nessita> dobey: 1pm
<nessita> ok, I'll grab a bite now
<dobey> ok
<dobey> rye: ah, then no
 * mandel walks the dog, might be back later
<ralsina> mandel: well, I am in a bar
<fagan> mandel: pong sorry was afk since my day was over
<fagan> oh he is off
<fagan> hey ralsina
<ralsina> hi fagan
<mpt> nessita, I was just wondering whether you would be interested in <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-settings>
<mpt> at UDS
 * fagan would be interested in that blueprint 
<fagan> oh and ralsina am I allowed to conribute to any of the sessions that I want (im asking since it would be all within my work hours)
<fagan> other than being at UDS ive never had a chance to get to all the ones ive been interested in
<ralsina> fagan: I don't know of any requirements to join a session beyond wanting to be in it
<ralsina> then again, *I* have never been at UDS so I have no idea if there is such a requirement ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well your allowed to go to whatever you want I just mean am I free to
<ralsina> fagan: sure
<fagan> cool
<fagan> I just thought id ask rather than going AWOL for the entire week :P
<fagan> id be around all week id just be listening in a lot and chatting to everyone in IRC at the sessions
<ralsina> fagan: hahaha I expect reports anyway ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well id be learning in a way that id be talking with like half the company about their plans...etc
<fagan> (in a completely non-annoying way :)
<ralsina> fagan: feel free, just write about it later as usual and we're cool
<fagan> ralsina: sure ive settled in on the writing up really long posts for the week and explaining stuff in detail
<fagan> but for UDS id probably be doing a lot more general work so id be definitely doing one per day
<dobey> ralsina, fagan: requirement is that for every session you attend, you must buy me beer.
<fagan> dobey: im not going to be in person
<dobey> fagan: i'll see if the bar accepts wire transfer as payment
<fagan> so ill buy you a beer a drink it myself in ireland
<ralsina> dobey, fagan: beer-over-wire tastes bad
<dobey> worst case, they'll probably take paypal
<fagan> dobey: well im sure I can get some courier to bring it
<fagan> its not too far :D
<dobey> you can just give me your debit card and PIN and i'll get it out the atm myself :)
<fagan> dobey: yeah why not......no wait
<fagan> ooooh and you know what would be fun if I could skype to the u1 sessions
<fagan> all I need is someones computer
<ralsina> fagan: the main problem is that you will only see the omputer owner's face
<dobey> irc will be fine
<dobey> there was discussion of a mumble server for UDS, but i think it would probably cause a lot of problems
<fagan> dobey: for the 2 years ive remotely participated ive never enjoyed it
<fagan> its a bit of a pain in the ass
<dobey> fagan: trust me, you would hate skype and mumble even more
<fagan> dobey: why?
<fagan> bad internet?
<dobey> fagan: because there probably isn't going to be enough bandwidth to handle all the people who would want to do it, and the speakers on someone's computer are probably not going to be loud enough
<fagan> dobey: well its just little old me hehe
<dobey> fagan: well you say that, and then everyone else starts doing it, and boom.
<dobey> there goes the internets
<fagan> dobey: yeah it wouldnt be good on mass but for specific people who can give a lot to a session it would be interesting
<dobey> fagan: there is no way to make such a determination. you have no idea who may or may not be able to give a lot to a session
<fagan> dobey: you havent been in a UDS session with me I talk a good lot.
<nessita> dobey: hey there, did you understand last comment in bug #770379?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770379 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Recommends wrong version of gir1.2-unity-3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770379
<fagan> dobey: its cool though I get what you are saying
<dobey> fagan: talking a lot doesn't necessarily mean that you are giving a lot to a session either. but what i meant is that you can't say that you and only you are going to have any valuable input in a session
<dobey> nessita: the one from seb?
<nessita> yeah
<dobey> yes
<fagan> dobey: well specifically I think I gave a good bit to the u1ms sessions over the years
<fagan> thats where I met aquarius first if I remember right
<fagan> dobey: anyway yeah I know specific sessions dont really mesure how good you are in all of the sessions
<ralsina> fagan: I think dobey means that if someone is allowed to mumble in, everyone will be allowed because you can't say beforehand who should be allowed. And then it will suck.
<dobey> fagan: that's fine, i'm not saying you did or didn't. i'm just saying that treating someone specially in that manner is only going to upset other remote people who think they have something of value
<fagan> dobey: well thats a good point
<dobey> either you participate locally, or you participate remotely the same way everyone else does.
<dobey> otherwise it just creates problems, logistically and socially
<fagan> yeah I just though team members could be given special privilages
<fagan> I know what you mean though
<dobey> gah, thunder. guess it's about to storm here
<fagan> dobey: hide your internets before it takes it down
<dobey> eh i will be fine
<dobey> sigh
<fagan> dobey: whats the problem
 * fagan doesnt mind helping as long as its not being a lightning rod 
<dobey> i am an idiot
<fagan> dobey: I cant help with that other than trying to channel my wasted brain power to you telepathically
<fagan> :D
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqyxXX3Ra4A is how i feel right now
 * fagan moves ahead with the telepathic channeling of power to dobey 
<fagan> dobey: do you feel the power!
<dobey> MY BRAIN HURTS!
<fagan> dobey: awh
 * fagan stops the channeling since its going to make dobey's head explode :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/no-config-data/+merge/59267
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/no-config-data-1-6/+merge/59268
<dobey> i could use some reviews on those asap please ^^
 * fagan could do it but if other people are around they can do it instead 
<fagan> dobey: arent they the same change?
<dobey> fagan: one is for stable-1-6 series
<fagan> ooooooh
<fagan> dobey: does it need testing?
<fagan> it seems trivial
<dobey> not especially
<fagan> i can +1 now then
<dobey> alecu, nessita, ralsina, anyone else? ^^
<nessita> sure
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> re nessita, thisfred
<thisfred> yeah, power outages again here
<nessita> dobey: yes?
<thisfred> must be windy
<dobey> nessita: you left/joined
<nessita> dobey: yes, internet issues here. Your branches, approved.
<nessita> dobey: did I miss something?
<dobey> nessita: great, thanks
<dobey> nessita: no, i was just saying welcome back
<nessita> ah! thanks
<dobey>     test_app_name_is_stored ... ./run-tests: line 41: 16942 Floating point exception`which xvfb-run` u1trial "$MODULE" -i "test_windows.py, test_qt_views.py"
<dobey> awesome
<nessita> dobey: my ubuntuone-client-gnome in uninstalled! and I'm 90% sure I had it
<nessita> (but no 100%)
<dobey> uhm, ok
<dobey> would love to know why :)
<nessita> right
<nessita> dobey: this is what I have:
<nessita>     146 Start-Date: 2011-04-07  17:38:01
<nessita>     147 Purge: ubuntuone-client-gnome:amd64 (1.5.8+r946~natty1)
<nessita>     148 End-Date: 2011-04-07  17:38:08
<nessita> dobey: I don't remember purging that
<dobey> that was a while ago
<nessita> right
<nessita> we were sprinting back then
<dobey> are you sure you didn't purge it? so you wouldn't have the nautilus issue that you still haven't tested my branch for?
<nessita> who knows, maybe I purge it to test something?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> but i don't think there's enough information there to tell us anything. and i am pretty sure apt doesn't purge by itself
<dobey> you have to tell it to -remove -purge
<dobey> err, remove --purge
<dobey> my typing is fail
<nessita> dobey: right. Ok let's blame me this time ;-) (makes sense)
<dobey> cheers all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-28
<SpamapS> Anyone around who knows about the SRU uploaded to natty-proposed ?
 * fagan cant sleep :/
<fagan> (i think im regretting my after work power nap)
<rye> mornings
<duanedesign> rye: hello hello
<rye> duanedesign, hello, it is such a shame to have caught a cold right before the release date :'-(
<duanedesign> oh no, perfect timing :\
<mandel> is the release 2day?
<mandel> or tom?
<duanedesign> i noticed last night someone popped in asking about the Natty-proposed SRU
<duanedesign> FWIW
<hrw> morning
<duanedesign> morning hrw
<thomasuhl> is there anybody using evo and couchdb for adress sync?
<thomasuhl> I patches the evo-couch lib
<thomasuhl> but no success to get the contacts into evo
<duanedesign> thomasuhl: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thomasuhl> latest 11.04
<thomasuhl> rodrigo mentioned a patch
<duanedesign> ahh
<fagan> morning all
<duanedesign> bug 727370
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 29) (dups: 16) (heat: 266)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727370
<duanedesign> thomasuhl: comment #44 of that bug mentions the test branch. That is the issue, and fix, you are talking about?
<thomasuhl> duanedesign: yes I applied the patch
<thomasuhl> I have 2600 contacts
<thomasuhl> they are loaded but no displaed
<thomasuhl> what I did not understand is the fact why evo loads all contact
<thomasuhl> into xml
<rye> thomasuhl, are the first entries being displayed?
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
<mandel> fagan: can you  please take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_1/+merge/59257
<fagan> sure
<fagan> mandel: so running the tests and doing a code review is all I have to do?
 * fagan presumes ralsina will pick up any problems with the approach :)
<mandel> fagan: yes, that should be enough
<karni> Good day everyone!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> morning fagan
<fagan> oh and happy ubureleaseinsanity day
<karni> fagan: yeah, to you as well! hehe :)
<thomasuhl> rye: no entry is displayed
<thomasuhl> I sent debug output to rodrigo_
<thomasuhl> why are all adressbook entries copied in a xml file?
<thomasuhl> this is highly ineficient
<thomasuhl> inefficient
<rye> thomasuhl, is "cache locally" enabled for the address book?
<hrw> hej karni
<karni> hi hrw !
<thomasuhl> rye: no
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<thomasuhl> makes no sense to me  - all data is stored in the desktopcouch
 * fagan has no desktop on his desktop 
<fagan> :/
<fagan> (its after I removed the gnome 3 ppa)
<thomasuhl> so why are all contacts copied?
<rodrigo_> thomasuhl, just saw your mail, it's indeed the timeout problem, so need to look for a better fix :(
<fagan> mandel: +1 took me longer because my desktop wouldnt load :D
<mandel> fagan: ok, no
<mandel> problem
<mandel> fagan: could also please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_2/+merge/59335
<mandel> is more or less the same but it is used for a diff set of methods
<fagan> cool
<fagan> mandel: +1
<mandel> superb :)
<thomasuhl> rodrigo_: ok, but why are all contacts copied?
<rodrigo_> thomasuhl, copied where?
<thomasuhl> .cache/....
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: sup
<mandel> fagan: can you also take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_3/+merge/59339
<mandel> I'm in a good coding zone 2day ;)
<fagan> mandel: you've been busy today :)
<fagan> ill get right to it
 * fagan is doing some more of the UOW talk writing in the background 
<fagan> mandel: +1 again
<duanedesign> V
<duanedesign> tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> ugh
<mandel> does anyone know when we were going to have the bluprint meeting?
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<mandel> fagan: ping
<duanedesign> What type of bugs would get assigned to ubuntuone-ops+ ?
<duanedesign> facundobatista: ping
<duanedesign> facundobatista: we got some additional information on bug 768662
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768662 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "One big file keeps starting to upload every time I log in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768662
<fagan> mandel: pong
<mandel> fagan: we did have a meeting for 2day regarding blueprints, right?
<fagan> mandel: I cant remember
<mandel> hmm by brain does remember reading something about 9 ART so I guess it iwll be after the standup….
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> right after standup
<facundobatista> duanedesign, let me check
 * fagan droools over the new graphics here http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-one
<fagan> (the mobile one in the middle of the page)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, he mentioned again an issue with the file '/home/tomas/Ubuntu One/Compiz-Elpraga-netbook-pared.profile'; this was uploaded ok at 2011-04-21 18:36:14,460, and never attempted to upload again
<facundobatista> so, we're ok in that front
<facundobatista> now checking the other file
<ralsina> fagan mandel alecu dobey thisfred nessita standup in 9'
<thisfred> kk
<fagan> yes captain
 * mandel back
<fagan> mandel: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-one isnt that image in the middle of the page supposed to be going into the u1 windows installer
<dobey> what's with the upside-down musical note?
<fagan> dobey: I think its the design
<fagan> but I love it
<nessita> me
<fagan> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<fagan> (we didnt lose anyone in the netsplit did we?)
<dobey> it looks weird
<dobey> fagan: no
<fagan> ralsina: said he had to do something for 5 mins
<fagan> so I think nessita can go
<dobey> me
<mandel> fagan: yes, a similar image
<nessita> DONE: attempted to work on bug #762004 but had several technical difficulties
<nessita> TODO: blueprints, get a maverick install somehow
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 762004 in ubuntuone-servers "Ubuntu One consumer secret differs from Ubuntu SSO leading to authentication failures (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762004
<alecu> me too
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * more merge requests
<fagan> * more of the UOW talk think ive gotten some nice topics to keep people interested
<fagan> * went looking at some of the new ubuntu website
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * finish the UOW talk
<fagan> * maybe do some more bug reports :)
<fagan> * go to the ubuntu ireland release party and have some fun with some nerds
<fagan> NOTE
<fagan> Leaving a little early to get ready and go to the ubuntu release party
<fagan> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: reading up on vala TODO: blueprints NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> fagan: I'd like to check the UOW talk with you, please
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ralsina: sure
<mandel> DONE: More client code for the sd ipc code to be later used by control panel. There are several reviews that need a +1 from windows.
<mandel> TODO: A little more on the avobe mentioned, move to control panel.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, do as you feel
<dobey> i think i'll go back to bed then
<dobey> λ DONE: protocol/client releases for 0-day SRU
<dobey> λ TODO: blueprints stuffs, finish nightlies fixes, maverick/lucid SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> mandel: I will do reviews for you now
<dobey> ralsina: y tu
<mandel> ralsina: ok, let me point yo to them in order i a pm
<ralsina> DONE: fight the power, TODO: windows reviews, UI work
<ralsina> BLOCKED: trying not to
<ralsina> comments?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah ill just finish what im doing on the talk and then share the doc with you
<alecu> me!
<alecu> DONE: playing with unity lenses and the amazon product advertisement api
<alecu> TODO: blueprints and stuff
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<ralsina> comments?
<ralsina> 1 comment) thanks to nessita we may have the blueprints "talk" in a few minutes
<thisfred> right I saw
<ralsina> let's keep it on IRC since there are at least 2 mumble-impaired members of the team now
<thisfred> ok
<ralsina> 2) I am sorry if I have not been helpful the last few days, but I have been having way too many problems. I will try to do better.
<mandel> so how do we sort this out? I mean the talk over irc?
<mandel> 'cause saying me does not seem to be a goo approach, is it?
<ralsina> 3) Congrats to all of you on this release, it seems to be going pretty smoothly (ok, not smoothly, but you have done a great job. High fives all around, etc)
<dobey> mandel: what the me are you talking about?
<ralsina> we now have our own copy of the 'sheet so we can just claim them there in a column?
<ralsina> Since some are desktop + other groups, we also need to check not to create duplicate blueprints
 * ralsina is half thinking about creating a blueprint web app for next cycle because this is just cumbersome
<mandel> dobey: I was mentioning, that saying 'me; as we do on the standup does not seem to be a good way to organize the conversation about the blue prints over irc
<dobey> eh web apps? what are those?
<nessita> ralsina: we should ping CardinalFang, right?
<CardinalFang> Eh!?
<dobey> nessita: and vds too probably?
<dobey> or not
<thisfred> and who do we get from web mobile next cycle? ;)
<dobey> nessita: CardinalFang isn't going to UDS
<nessita> dobey: vds is not going to UDS... I thought that CardinalFang was
<nessita> hum
<nessita> seems like I'm mistaken :-)
 * vds not going to UDS
<CardinalFang> I'm listening in remotely to UDS only.
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel: new spreadsheet sent
<mandel> nessita: the will be missed… even with the snore capabilities that vds has ;)
<thisfred> I don't see it
<nessita> ralsina: can we start in 8 minutes? I would like to make some mate first
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<thisfred> ah got it
<nessita> I was planning on doing it before, but... :-P
 * dobey is already on mumble
<ralsina> nessita: go and do it. it's my fault. I'll make you mate in Budapest.
<dobey> since the event request said it started 4 minutes ago
<mandel> so, we use mumble?
<thisfred> mandel: no
<ralsina> no, let's try to do it here, nessita has no mumble
<ralsina> and dobey has to walk to use his ;-)
<ralsina> and I have no voice
<thisfred> but I must scream
<ralsina> thisfred: awfully tempted. That short story creeped me out when I was a kid.
 * alecu gets some matecocido before it's too late.
<thisfred> :)
<dobey> blah
<ralsina> That one and "greener than you think"
<ralsina> oh, sorry about the mumble dobey
<ralsina> I know you like it so much
<dobey> "Location: Mumble"
<dobey> this is what the invite says :)
<ralsina> I changed it :-)
<dobey> man i hate google docs
<ralsina> dobey: you get a beer for actually trying to use mumble of your own free will ;-)
<mandel> dobey: do you want me to join you in mumble, I know a couple of new jokes :)
<nessita> mandel: in spanish or english?
<dobey> i already shut my laptop off, so no
<dobey> nessita: doesn't matter
<mandel> eng :P
<ralsina> google docs works better on android with the new app than on a PC
<ralsina> at least it lets you change accounts :-(
<thisfred> also I suspect that rather than "new" they'll be variations on an existing theme
<mandel> oh, and now that I think about it, in spanish too :)
 * ralsina bets they involve sex or excrements
<dobey> or belgians
<nessita> I'm ready
<mandel> in this case, s/belgians/vasc
<dobey> basque?
<mandel> nessita: for the jokes?
<thisfred> I was just thinking sexcrement would be a good death metal band name
<thisfred> apparently http://www.facebook.com/sexcrement agree
<mandel> dobey: sorry, yes basque, I wrote in a diff lang
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> alecu: you back with your mate cocido?
<alecu> yup
<alecu> and reading this nonsense
<nessita> ralsina: you ready?
 * ralsina rady
<nessita> ok, so shall we?
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if we should move to another channel though
<mandel> I think we should, way too much noisein case someone has a bug
 * alecu loves the "Ubuntu One" orange box in the new http://www.ubuntu.com/
<mandel> or problem
<dobey> well i'm all out of vodka, and orange juice, so give me a few minutes to run to the store
<ralsina> dobey: early!
<ralsina> ok, let's move to #u1-bp ?
<nessita> ralsina: on canonical's IRC
<mandel> british petroleum?
<mandel> is it going to be THAT bad
<ralsina> ok, #u1-bp on canonical
<dobey> mandel: there's oil everywhere
<mandel> that is what she said
<mandel> .me is happy that the joke went so well :)
<mandel> I did plan for that answer :P
<dobey> i know you did
 * thisfred converted his autoqueue plugin to a dbus service so it will be easier to use from other software yesterday
<thisfred> with the added bonus that it's now much more async and blocks the ui way less
<duanedesign> anyone have any ideas about what may be causing this bug 769176 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 769176 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Reporting Incorrect File Storage Statistics (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769176
<facundobatista> duanedesign, regarding the other file from the bug... everything seems ok, in client and server logs
<facundobatista> duanedesign, 1'
<rmcbride> duanedesign: just saw your question from a couple hours ago about bug assignments. ops+ would typically get bugs assigned regarding server deployment, infrastructure/infrastructure tools, that sort of thing.
<rmcbride> Hmm. space utilization inconsistencies. Haven't seen that in a while
<facundobatista> duanedesign, ok, the only thing we can do to keep exploring the issue is for the user to put logs in TRACE mode, so we can get an indication of why the server says the upload is corrupt
<duanedesign> facundobatista: ok. Thank you for the help.
<rmcbride> hmm. useage is in low MBs. Could it be something to do with block allocation? that's not a lot of data these days
<duanedesign> karni: ping
<karni> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> hello hello
<karni> duanedesign: hi!
<duanedesign> karni: was just catching up on some forum posts. I had one asking about android and file sync
<karni> duanedesign: yes please
<karni> duanedesign: I mean, do you heave a link ;D
<duanedesign> ;)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741405
<karni> duanedesign: thanks, replying
<fagan> ralsina: ill be heading off in 15 minutes if you are going to check out that doc I linked just comment in the places if there are things you want to highlight or change
<fagan> I think I have most things covered already though
<fagan> but im not scripting it im going to cherry pick bits and pieces on the day
<ralsina> I will check it later so you can look at it early tomorrow
 * ralsina is tempted to yell SCRIPT IT but will not ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well id be tempted to script with some python or bash but the AI would be very complicated
 * fagan wonders if he can push back UOW to write the script but pushing it back a year or two would be overkill 
<ralsina> nah, I meant script it as in "have a script of things you want to say". Like a screenplay. Not like a program.
<fagan> ralsina: hah I know I was messing. Yeah last time I did one of these talks I scripted it and it went a bit pair shaped because I wasnt really prepared for the particular crowd that turned up on the day
<fagan> ralsina: so not having a script but having great notes is always a good option
<fagan> and as well it tends to time the chat in human readable speed when you have to type it out
<fagan> although I have scripted a few questions that might come up
<fagan> just in case
<fagan> dropbox was a big one :)
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> doh
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<karni> duanedesign: lol I forgot I was replying to that post like 2 hours ago
<karni> duanedesign: you know what.. being on the other side I never know how much I can tell.. I guess "The app is being developed." won't be a satisfactory answer, will it?
<mandel> karni: i'd go for that and explain how much is left
<mandel> karni: is opensource right?
<mpt> How do I reset the Ubuntu One Control Panel back to its initial state? I tried deleting its access at <https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications>, and deleting ~/.config/ubuntuone, but neither worked.
<karni> mandel: yes it is
<mandel> karni: then point to the project and hope the jump in to help :)
<mandel> in a polite manner, of course
<mandel> which I have not been able to do on the windows side hehe
<alecu> mpt, use the "passwords and encryption keys" application (seahorse from the cmdline) to delete the "Ubuntu One" password.
<mpt> alecu, thanks, but that doesn't seem to work either -- I launch the control panel and it still flicks me to a screen showing my "Personal details"
<ralsina> mpt: remove your machine from the website
<mpt> Ah, I need to do all three while the control panel is closed
<alecu> mpt, weird. I did just that (removing keys from the keyring) while the control panel was closed and when I re-opened it started on the initial screen.
<alecu> yes, it looks like it had to be just closed. Nevermind.
<karni> mandel: to tell the truth, I have purged more than half of the code and rewrote parts to use the new REST API so it'll take few more days at least to wrap this to a sensible state
<mandel> karni: makes sense :)
<duanedesign> karni: no worries
<karni> mandel: plus, we were changing the API almost on a daily basis, so I'm hoping for the best that it stabilizes now :)
<duanedesign> karni: i can respond with something like 'an android app is on the roadmap' ?
<karni> duanedesign: you can respond that "we're already on it ;)"
<mandel> karni: I'd sya just that, the app is on its way, but is being heavily developed and its current state is funky
<mandel> is opensource, everyone understands that
<karni> duanedesign: haha ↑ that's a good answer
<duanedesign> cool, thanks
<nessita> mpt: hey there, I saw your message yesterday. About the control panel, you need to go to the Devices tab and remove your current device
<mpt> nessita, thanks, I just was having trouble reproducing bug 772504
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772504 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Control Panel scrolls after installing desktopcouch-ubuntuone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772504
<nessita> mpt: do you have a design suggestion to solve that?
<nessita> mpt: no need to reproduce, is known, but we don't have a known design solution for it
<mpt> nessita, it looks like a bare-minimum fix would be to shorten or remove the "Install the Firefox extension for the sync service: bookmarks" text
<nessita> mpt: we can't remove the text :-). Shorten, maybe, but not suitable for a SRU (sadly)
<mpt> nessita, a larger fix would be to rearrange those three sync options (files, contacts, bookmarks) so that they're all in one row, or all in one column, instead of in the odd "L" shape.
<nessita> mpt: is kinda complicated for us (developers) to receive, sometimes, contradictory design guidelines from the design team. For this particular case, the design was given by ivanka and claire
<mpt> nessita, they probably didn't see this particular situation, since this is part-way between having none of the bits installed and having all of them installed
<nessita> mpt: we're happy to implement things that work for the end users. I also think that we could make a better use of our time (all of us) if there were more unified criteria between the design people/proposals. Do you think we can do something in this direction?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: did you have the time to take a look at the merge proposals?
<ralsina> mandel: I am about to start on them. Sorry about the delay
<mandel> ralsina: no worries :)
<mandel> ralsina: is never late
<ralsina> mandel: I have lots of worries if you need one!
<mpt> nessita, the only way I'm familiar with is to have one designer accountable for the results (I see you have a job opening for that at the moment, good), and to make that designer publish a design specification and keep it up to date with every new UI-related bug report.
<mandel> ralsina: nha, I've got enough with what I've got
<nessita> mpt: that sounds good, and I would love to see something like that happening this incoming cycle. We have several things to improve at UI level.
<mpt> nessita, I see there's a design specification for the control panel, but it doesn't seem to cover the component installation at all.
<nessita> mpt: right, that is another doc, let me point you at it
 * mandel walks dog
<dobey> we have a job opening for that?
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, nessita, thisfred: we need MORE blueprints
<ralsina> and MORE sessions for UDS
<ralsina> so let's not be so picky about things being session-worthy
<ralsina> also, browse the full list and see if there's something there you like that was not on the shorter list
<nessita> ralsina: more bp from desktop? or from all the os team?
<ralsina> also mandel: ^
<ralsina> more from desktop+
<ralsina> apparently our proposal list is the smallest ever ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/software/366910/ubuntu-linux-11-04/2 "the most interesting update here is the Ubuntu One Control Panel"
<nessita> \o/
<alecu> ralsina, I'm on 9 blueprints... do you need moar?
<ralsina> alecu: 9?
<alecu> ralsina, I can always drop some
<ralsina> alecu: no, but maybe a few of those are worth sessions?
<ralsina> also, nessita, can you add parrino to the document?
<nessita> sure
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: cool article!
<dobey> ralsina: uhm, MORE what?
<ralsina> dobey: more sessions,
<ralsina> also: everything with a name is a blueprint?
 * dobey makes a glados-o-the-cake-is-a-lie blueprint
<ralsina> of course it is. No wonder the list was short ;-)
<dobey> i am totally confused then
<fader_> Hey folks, is there anywhere to directly download the u1 music streaming app apk without going through the android market?
<fader_> (For Android)
<ralsina> dobey: it seems to me the number of blueprints is actually ok, but the number of sessions proposed is low.
<dobey> ralsina: i don't understand that. sessions are blueprints
<dobey> karni, CardinalFang, beuno: ^^ can you help fader_?
<ralsina> dobey: blueprints are tasks for the cycle. Sessions are groups of people sitting in a rm talking about a blueprint.
<ralsina> rm/room
<karni> fader_: dobey: I'm sure CardinalFang has the latest build published to the market, he's not around ATM though
<dobey> ralsina: UDS Sessions are scheduled by having blueprints
<dobey> ralsina: a blueprint named appropriately on the Ubuntu distribution, is scheduled as a session
<karni> fader_: if we won't ping you soon, please drop by tomorrow :)
<ralsina> dobey: so *I* am confused
<fader_> dobey, karni: Thanks! :)  I'll hang out here in case someone comes up with a URL for me, and ping you guys tomorrow if not.
<karni> fader_: good :)
<beuno> fader_, I can get you teh apk, one sec
<fader_> beuno: <3
<ralsina> nessita: add chipaca to the doc please?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir!
<nessita> done
<Chipaca> hold on, i already have this doc
<Chipaca> dear google docs, you sometimes are puzzlingly puzzling
<dobey> yeah, also, do not try to zoom on google docs. spreadsheets really do not like it when you do that
<ralsina> Chipaca: no, it's not that doc. It looks like that doc, but is not the doc you think.
<Chipaca> i just noticed
<Chipaca> you tricking tricksters
<Chipaca> ralsina: are there links to blueprints anywhere?
<ralsina> Chipaca: good idea, we should add the links as they are created.
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, dobey, thisfred, mandel: ^
<Chipaca> ralsina: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+spec/foundations-o-agile-networked-clients might be the same thing as #43
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<nessita> Chipaca: are our bp called desktop-o or other-o or other-ubunutone-o?
<dobey> Chipaca: yes. that is an extension of the non-discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss yes?
<dobey> nessita: <mostappropriatetrack>-o-<name>
<dobey> and i am pretty sure there is no other track this time round
<Chipaca> dobey: that is the last chance for anybody to raise any issues before we go forth and do it
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes, 43 fits there
<dobey> Chipaca: ok
<nessita> dobey: right, but I would like us to be consistent, and the more appropiate for you may not be the same than for others
<ralsina> if noone argues none cares and we have free hand to spread a reign of terror ^W^W^W appropiate update policy.
<Chipaca> nessita: did you read jcastro's email?
<nessita> Chipaca: I did, and after reading it this doubt came to me
<dobey> nessita: most all our stuff should be desktop-o
<Chipaca> or foundations-o-
<Chipaca> and man, am i upset about the plural there
<dobey> *most* :)
<Chipaca> foundation-o-<something> is *so* much awesomer
<dobey> core-o- is much more awesomer
<dobey> huh
<dobey> so the schedule has QR codes now
<dobey> in like the most horrible place on the page for taking a picture of a qr code can be
 * ralsina tries to figure out how to justify blueprint lion-o-rama
<CardinalFang> fader_, beuno, did you get it worked out, downloading of the Android package?
<fader_> CardinalFang: Nope, not yet... do you have a URL I can try?
<beuno> CardinalFang, oooop, I forgot, do you ahve it handy?
<CardinalFang> Oh! If only I had a way to share files!  Oh!  I do.  One sec.
<fader_> hehe
<CardinalFang> fader_, beuno,   http://ubuntuone.com/p/pAo/
<fader_> CardinalFang: Thanks!  :D
<CardinalFang> A pleasure.
<fader_> CardinalFang: Hmm, not to be a pain, but do you have an MD5 for that?  adb is complaining about it when I try to install
<CardinalFang> fader_,  365bce650c2d712ba44e1a8e903d6c28
<fader_> Yeah, that's what I got.  Hmm.
<fader_> It's probably something on my end though... I'll beat on it :)
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<CardinalFang> fader_, what's the complaint?  logcat say anything useful?
<fader_> CardinalFang: nothing that I can immediately tell in logcat, though my android 'skills' consist of carefully following directions :)
<fader_> adb tells me: Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_CONTAINER_ERROR]
<fader_> when I try to do adb install
<CardinalFang> Huh. fader_, what version of Android?
<CardinalFang> fader_, "adb logcat" and look for that error.
<fader_> CardinalFang: froyo-ish.  It's a B&N nook color on its 1.2 firmware.  So I fully expect breakage and don't expect much support :)
<CardinalFang> fader_, Hrm.
<ralsina> mandel; pong
<ralsina> mandel: doing reviews, doing reviews!
<fader_> CardinalFang: It's entirely possible that something is still read-only on the device; I've seen evidence of that when poking around
<fader_> (Though other apks have installed so I know it's at least possible to get that far)
<mandel> ralsina: cool, 'cause you have another one in the q: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_4/+merge/59408
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> adding it!
<fader_> CardinalFang: Here's what logcat says when I attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600391/
<mandel> ralsina: you will see that most of it is boring stuff, mostly adding test coverage and some remote methods and signals… very boring
<CardinalFang> fader_, "Error opening devmapper (No such file or directory)".  I'm guessing that's something about it trying to install the package to external storage, but it can't find or use it somehow.
<CardinalFang> "E/PackageHelper( 1698): Failed to create secure container smdl2tmp1" "E/DefContainer( 1698): Failed to create container smdl2tmp1"
<fader_> CardinalFang: Huh, weird... good call though!  I removed the SD card and it installed without a hitch.
<fader_> Thanks!
<CardinalFang> Welcome!
<fader_> Now to see if it runs ;)
<CardinalFang> Eeek!
<ralsina> mandel: boring is good
<mandel> ralsina: well, might be good for the manager, for the guy doing it is a diff story ;)
<ralsina> yeah, my life has been too exciting this week ;-)
<fader_> CardinalFang: It is indeed working... thanks again for the help!
<CardinalFang> fader_, nice.  You're welcome.
<CardinalFang> fader_, I've never seen it on a large screen before.  Take a photo, if you can, please.
<fader_> CardinalFang: I have to admit that I got the idea from mattgriffin :)  But sure, give me a couple of minutes and I'll get some quick pics.
<fader_> CardinalFang: http://ubuntuone.com/p/pBH http://ubuntuone.com/p/pBI http://ubuntuone.com/p/pBJ
<fader_> If there are specific other views you'd like shots of I am happy to oblige
<CardinalFang> fader_, perfect.  If you see any album art, I want to know if it looks good on that size.  I don't think I anticipated the screen being larger than the image.
<fader_> CardinalFang: Should the album art show up anywhere other than the list of albums for a given artist?
<fader_> That's the only place I see it (pic coming shortly)
<fader_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/pBT
<karni> A train has derailed near Lebork. 10 hours is way to short to clean up 5 wagons in Poland. Not good for my travel (or no travel at all).
<ralsina> I am taking 3 hours off, see you guys in.... 3 hours.
<dobey> uh, you won't be seeing me in no 3 hours :)
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-29
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> Good day #ubuntuone
<fagan> :/ damn alarm
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> hi fagan
 * karni reboots after security update
<mandel> fagan: morning
<mandel> fagan: do you have time to give me an other review?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> all the time in the world
<mandel> ok, let me fing the url for you :)
<mandel> s/fing/find
 * fagan is happy mandel is busy
<mandel> fagan: there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_5/+merge/59468
<fagan> cool on it
<duanedesign> o/
<karni> \o
<duanedesign> yes actually \o
<duanedesign> i am right handed
<duanedesign> :P
<fagan> \o/ i use both hands
<mandel> o
<mandel> meh
<mandel> I;m too old ;)
<fagan> mandel: your not that old dude
<mandel> but I do look that old hehe
<mandel> I look better when I was not working on canonical… must be all this windows stuff
<fagan> mandel: well thats the idea working on windows adds 5 years
<fagan> its like the tv adding 10 pounds
<mandel> haha
<fagan> mandel: why did you skip 5 on the add ipc stuff
<fagan> or am I missing something
<mandel> did I skip 5, what do you mean?
<fagan> I mean skip to 5
<fagan> like I didnt see a 4
<mandel> fagan: oh, true I did not ask you to review 4, can you do it too?
<mandel> please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_4/+merge/59408
<fagan> sure
<mandel> thx
<fagan> done
 * fagan looks down the ipc code to see how it works
<fagan> mandel: is there any good twisted books that you would suggest?
 * fagan was wondering
<fagan> Im going to order some books when I get the chance
<mandel> fagan: the orelly one is quite good, try the ebookbay.org (I think it was that) to find it
<mandel> fagan: it is a very big framework, so the important thing is to understand defer and async programming
<fagan> mandel: I always go to amazon seems to always have what im looking for
<mandel> fagan: well, the one I gave you is for 'free' cownloads :P
<fagan> So at the moment I have pretty big books on management, software development practices and UI design
<mandel> which is legal in spain, probably terribly wrong anywhere else :)
<fagan> mandel: well I have a bit of trouble reading from screens I want to get hard copies
<fagan> and I dont mind paying a little bit if its worth it for the learning
<mandel> oh, then amazon should have the twisted book for sure
<fagan> mandel: yeah amazon is great for books :)
<mandel> is a little old though, but will get you up to speed, the changes in the new version are not hard to get
<mandel> and are in places you will not reach amny times :)
<mandel> s/amn/many
<fagan> and you sometimes get the used ones for a little bit of a knock down
<mandel> yes, I always buy the used ones, I like not killing trees :)
<fagan> hah
<fagan> kill the trees!!!!
 * fagan isnt a hippy :D
<mandel> I'm a little of a hippy, you have seen my shoes :)
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> oki I think thats a good exersise before standup to id some books that can help me out
<fagan> ill put the list up afterwards
<duanedesign> lol "well thats the idea working on windows adds 5 years"
<fagan> Sooooo tempted to buy a kindle
<mandel> fagan: can you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_6/+merge/59488
<fagan> sure
<duanedesign> fagan: I <3 reading books on my phone with the kindle app.
<mandel> fagan: I'm tempted to get an Ipad instead, kindle just has one use… and I like colors :)
<fagan> mandel: well the price is competitive and who needs colour nowadays
 * fagan in protest of mandels statement turns off the colour on his monitor 
<mandel> fagan: tell me how long you last with that ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<fagan> mandel: 5 secs
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> and I do have 2 monitors so I still had colour
<mandel> and with the monitor in black and white
<mandel> fagan: oh, you just broke my punch line… stupid internet lag...
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> mandel: check the comment on that review :P
<mandel> on it
<mandel> fagan: number 5 or 6?
<mandel> or 4?
<fagan> 6
<fagan> +1 on all them I just thought id give a nice compliment
<mandel> fagan: I added a spell checker step in my devel process hehe
<fagan> nice
 * fagan effected change in the world 
<fagan> mandel: is this the book you were talking about http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twisted-Network-Programming-Essentials-Fettig/dp/0596100329/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304074272&sr=8-1
<mandel> fagan: yes, that is the one I read
<fagan> cool on the list
<fagan> oooh the mythical man month too
 * fagan is going to dump 200 euro into books this month on some classics 
<fagan> I wonder what software development approach canonical is using specifically
<fagan> I want to get a good book on some practices but UP is what we do in college
 * fagan just looks for one on agile development and it should cover some bases 
<fagan> I wonder if its too early to get a book on python 3 or if its a good time since we will migrate in the future
<fagan> (that may be a question that facundobatista would be able to answer)
<facundobatista> fagan, if the book covers 3.2, it's ok, things would not change much from now on
<fagan> facundobatista: nice then ill grab one
<fagan> thanks
<fagan> mandel: who is Guillermo Gonzalez?
 * fagan was wondering 
<verterok> fagan: I am
<no1peanut> Hi - I have a weird problem when starting ubuntu control panel - my account tab is saying it cant connect and suggest I dont have internet - files sync and everything else works
<fagan> verterok: ahhh
<verterok> fagan: hi!
<fagan> hi :D
<mandel> fagan: that one ^
<mandel> careful, I've been told he steals cars
 * fagan hides his pretty pretty computer 
<mandel> but they have to have the engine already running, right verterok?
<verterok> mandel: indeed!
<verterok> :p
<verterok> mandel: FWIW, only cars I own
<fagan> no1peanut: thats interesting could you do a ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-control-panel and write down whats going on in a bug and someone will get to it when they can
<fagan> (in terminal)
<mandel> verterok: hehe
<mandel> well I need to go to walk the dog, he is looking at me angry
<mandel> bbl
 * mandel walks dog
<fagan> mandel: laters
<verterok> fagan: what can I do for you?
<no1peanut> fagan, thx and done ;)
<fagan> verterok: I was just wondering who you were
<verterok> ah, ok :)
<fagan> no1peanut: no problem
<fagan> verterok: I saw your name on the merge and I was like who is this guy :D
<verterok> heh
<fagan> oki so 9 books is a good starting point for an order
 * fagan listed 2 books that are jokes BTW
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/pJD/
<fagan> Oh and I can claim tax back on it \o/
<fagan> (or just just declare them as an expense of some sort)
 * fagan break 
<hallyn> (I'll probably just go look at the code, but) how does the sync daemon decide whether a file has been changed and is unused and ready to be synced up to the ubuntu one server?
<hallyn> I ask because after I do an ecryptfs mount of a dir under ~Ubuntu\ One, make some change, and then umount, the files never get synced until I reboot.  Even if that takes days or weeks.
<rye> hallyn, ecryptfs does not sync the underlying files in a way possible for inotify to pick these changes
<hallyn> rye: ah, so it just waits for inotify?
<hallyn> rye: thanks, apart from giving me something to talk to ecryptfs maintainer about, it should also let me use a script as workaround :-)
<rye> hallyn, yes, and if inotify event does not arrive then subsequent rescan of the directory is required to pick the changes
<alecu> goot mordnig!
<hallyn> rye: hm, wonder whether it's better to have it do a rescan, or just touch recently changed files with a script
<rye> hallyn, Does the underlying file immediately changes its size/modification date when the unencrypted copy gets changed?
<hallyn> rye: modification date, yes.  Size, not necessarily (since it's padded of course)
<hallyn> rye: quick unrelated question - lately when I run u1sdtool by hand (remotely), it complains about no X connection.  Is that just bc I already had logged in on console, or is it no longer expected to run remotely?  (something I can obviously test myself this weekend)
<hallyn> rye: here is before and after adding a line to the encrypted file (under ~/gtd):
<hallyn> serge@sergelap:~/Ubuntu One/gtd.crypt$ ls -l next_actions.otl
<hallyn> -rw-r--r-- 1 serge serge 12288 2011-04-28 18:01 next_actions.otl
<hallyn> serge@sergelap:~/Ubuntu One/gtd.crypt$ ls -l next_actions.otl
<hallyn> -rw-r--r-- 1 serge serge 12288 2011-04-29 07:53 next_actions.otl
<rye> hallyn, u1sdtool connects to syncdaemon via dbus, so in case u1sdtool environment does not have any info about dbus session syncdaemon is running the python dbus module will complain about X autostart etc
<rye> so it changes the mtime
 * mandel back
<hallyn> rye: but if no syncdaemon is running yet, it should just start its own with no fuss?  Or it'll refuse bc there's no dbus?
<rye> hallyn, it will refuse to start it since there is no dbus session to autostart syncdaemon and usually the applications do not start dbus themselves
 * fagan back 
<fagan> standup in 2
<hallyn> rye: drat, pretty sure that in maverick it used to start it just fine :(
<hallyn> rye: ok lemme go look into the inotify support for ecryptfs.  thanks again.
<rye> hallyn, well, i faced this way back in karmic so i'm pretty sure it used to be this way for quite a while
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<fagan> ralsina, thisfred, dobey
<thisfred> me
<mandel> and alecu
<fagan> hehe
<alecu> mandel, no nessita today?
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
<dobey> yeah where is nessita?
<dobey> on holiday?
<ralsina> me
<mandel> alecu: apparently not
<fagan> go?
<ralsina> nessita is on swap
<ralsina> go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * more merge requests
<fagan> * got a book list going for research http://ubuntuone.com/p/pJD/
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * maybe do some more bug reports :)
<fagan> mandel:  go
<mandel> DONE: More ipc client side. Most branches have been merged and the last one should be proposed just after the stand up.
<mandel> TODO: hook SSO in sd on Windows. Move to control panel.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, please
<thisfred> DONE: blueprints, helped nicola and james with a cloud server issue TODO: not sure, probably desktopcouch bug triage, unless someone has something more urgent for me BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: blueprints and stuff
<alecu> TODO: play with the Unity lens
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: blueprints stuffs
<dobey> λ TODO: friday stuffs (tarmac improvements), finish nightlies fixes, maverick/lucid SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> DONE: made everyone do blueprints, reviews, misc stuff, canonicaladmin clean, booked trips for the next 5 weeks, other things.
<ralsina> TODO: a few reviews more, finish the damn SSO UI once and for all, whatever
<ralsina> BLOCKED: nope
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<fagan> ralsina: is it ok that im looking into books for the day
<fagan> im trying to get some reference going to learn a bit
<ralsina> fagan: yes, you are supposed to learn stuff
<ralsina> learning stuff == good
<fagan> good
<ralsina> want to talk later about what you are learning, that's cool with me
<hallyn> rye: sorry, 'this' that you faced was u1sdtool needing dbus right?  I actually have a saved draft of a blog post happily announcing that u1sdtool -c was working for me so it must have worked during maverick somehow :)  It looks like I'll need to look into how to create a usable dbus session then.
<ralsina> ok, eom
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<rye> hallyn, hmmm
<ralsina> I will probably take the rest of the morning because I was up very early (or very late) doing mandel's reviews
<ralsina> In any case, if you need me, ping me
<mandel> ralsina: I wont feel bad, I'm a heartles bastard
<hallyn> rye: <shrug> then again maybe it was from command line but whiel logged into a non-gnome wm.
<hallyn> at the time that probably would have been my goal
<ralsina> mandel: I don't want you to feel bad, I should have done those earlier and you needed them, so doing them at 2AM was perfectly reasonable :-)
<mandel> hehehe
<fagan> mandel: are you brewing any more branches for me :)
<rafael> god morning
<rafael> i have a doubt
<rafael> can i share a folder inside /usr/share
<rafael> there is any way ?
<ralsina> rafael: no, you can only share folders that inside your home folder
<rafael> ok thanks
<fagan> ralsina: im sure you mean outside
<ralsina> you're welcome!
<ralsina> fagan: nope
<ralsina> fagan: you can't sync anything outside $HOME  and you can't share what you don't sync
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I just read it wrong
<fagan> I thought you said it the other way around
 * fagan needs to learn to read during this internship it seems
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ping
 * fagan errands for 15 mins 
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: pong
<dobey> alecu: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-unity-lenses
<mandel> fagan: I have one more, let me know when you are back :)
<mandel> sorry I went for coffee :P
<fagan> mandel: cool
<alecu> dobey, looking
<mandel> alecu: ping
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: good day. I was helping a user with Thunderbird Contact sync. I came across this blog post http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=414
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yeah...ummm...don't spend too much time on that
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: we'll have more info on monday, but we're making some changes to contacts sync
<alecu> mandel, pong
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: and it will impact using funambol clients like the t-bird and outlook plugins
<mandel> alecu: I'm going to make the assumtion that you will be running the shotwell thing, right?
<alecu> mandel, wrong assumption!
<mandel> alecu: no?
<alecu> mandel, I just added myself because it sounded interesting, but we can share the running. :-)
<rafael> i asked this because every instalation i do i have to configure /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window.ui to change the combination keys <ctrl>+w to <esc> to exit the conversation
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ok that answers my question
<mandel> alecu: well, I was going to say I could give you a hand since I did look into it a little last time
<rafael> but i think i have to do by hand
<mandel> alecu: I need to check their new code, but it would be nice to get to budapest with some serious questions
<mandel> like, do you have a bloody decent format that does not include toring the transformations in sqlite?
<mandel> and such :)
<dobey> rafael: i think you want #ubuntu maybe? though sounds like you should just file a bug against empathy
<alecu> mandel, "toring"?
<rafael> ok i'm going now
<rafael> thanks dobey
<dobey> rafael: oh sorry, just saw your question about syncing
<mandel> alecu: storing, forgot an s :P
<dobey> rafael: but i think the answer is that Esc and C-w should both work there, and this is just a bug in empathy that should be fixed
<alecu> mandel, what's wrong with storing the transformations in sqlite?
<rafael> but i found only this way to fix it editing the file
<alecu> mandel, I would guess any "non-destructive" editor would do a similar thing.
<rafael> dobey: editing the party that mention close n configured to use the key ctrl +w n a change to esc key
<rafael> dobey: an now works fine
<rafael> dobey: i'd like to do that auto in a script i use when finish instalations
<dobey> rafael: why? it would be easier to just fix the upstream code
<rafael> and how can i do that ?
<rafael> dobey: who i have to report ? at #ubuntu ?
<dobey> rafael: well first thing to do, is file a bug against empathy stating that Esc should work /as well as/ Ctrl-w
<mandel> alecu: that sync would be a pain, first, what do you sync to the web, just photos or sqlite too? second if someone downloads the file with no sqlite will thing that something went wrong. Third if you do a web photo album, do you want the server to be applying the transformations?
<mandel> alecu: those are the questions I'd be asking
<dobey> rafael: no, #ubuntu is the help channel for general ubuntu things. a bug will have to be filed in launchpad, and probably also in the upstream bug tracker
<rafael> dobey: mmmm
<rafael> dobey: r u using empaty now ?
<dobey> rafael: if you go to #ubuntu though, someone there can help you file the bug
<dobey> rafael: no, i use pidgin
<rafael> ok
<rafael> but a fixed the bug
<dobey> and Esc works to close the chat windows in pidgin
<alecu> mandel, probably we should ask them to do a library to apply the transformations and export that as a directory of already-transformed photos. And sync that for album exports.
<alecu> mandel, on the other hand, I'm thinking of a couchdb backend to store the transformations so they are available on all your desktops.
<rafael> dobey: right in empathy the esc dont close n have no option to change that
<mandel> alecu: I was thinking about the second option too :)
<dobey> mandel, alecu: should i be reading your backlog?
<dobey> rafael: well, there is, but you shouldn't have to change it
<mandel> dobey: would be nice to know our opinion
<rafael> dobey: the only way i find is editing the file n change the line
<alecu> dobey, we are discussing shotwell, so sure :-)
<mandel> dobey: but it is more a discussion to have at UDS in the shotwell blueprint which we hope you will be co-running
<dobey> no
<mandel> dobey: don't be shy!
<dobey> only running i'll be doing with shotwell, is away from :)
<mandel> hahaha
<dobey> so i would wonder why shotwell stores the transform history at all. i'm not sure it's especially useful
<mandel> dobey: you talked with them more than I did, you know how they think :P
<mandel> or at least better than me
<dobey> i only asked about the plug-in API bits
<dobey> and why they rolled their own build system
<alecu> dobey, afaik: they store the transforms, not the history. The original photo file is never changed; the transforms are always applied on the spot. Perhaps the results are cached, but the original is never changed.
<dobey> alecu: that is the history
<dobey> alecu: because they have to be applied in a specific order
<mandel> dobey: they have their own build system!?! What do you mean?
<alecu> dobey, that's the sequence of transforms, but not the history. A history could be safely deleted.
<dobey> alecu: it seems useful to only have live transforms like that during actual editing.
<dobey> mandel: i mean they do not use autotools, or cmake, or anything sane. they have their own magical makefile rules that make no sense :)
<mandel> alecu: they don't have a full history, that is right. They have only the combinations of function you saved.. or that is what I hope they have
<mandel> dobey: oh fuck
<mandel> yet an other thing to learn
<alecu> hmmm....
<dobey> anyway
<alecu> do you guys think that this is session-worthy? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+spec/desktop-o-ubuntuone-protocol-quota-change
<alecu> perhaps just a meeting with foundations+ should do.
<dobey> not storing the post-transform image itself seems dumb to me
<dobey> alecu: no
<mandel> dobey: I heard a really good WTF the other day. Someone in a paper used make and posted it. A bioinformatics researcher found it and wrote a perl script that could use the same format but did no use make because he did not know it existed
<dobey> alecu: i don't think it need sa blueprint
<dobey> mandel: haha
 * fagan back 
<fagan> mandel: ping
<fagan> that took way too long damn lines
<mandel> fagan: pong
<mandel> fagan: let me get you the merge url
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_ipc_client_code_7/+merge/59514
<mandel> similar code as the others, this is the last one
<fagan> cool
<fagan> mandel: boom done
<mandel> fagan: it exploded?
<fagan> mandel: nope
<fagan> Just meant it as a figure of speach
<mandel> ah, ok
<mandel> ok, people ig might be written with js (node.js) but can we(I) have this bot running in the channel: https://github.com/jsocol/scottbot
<fagan> mandel: we have one already
<fagan> but we could make a better one just for this one
<mandel> fagan: read what the bot does
<fagan> oki doke
<fagan> mandel: yeah thats all we need for this channel
<mandel> :D
<fagan> that and a work harder bot that just says any time anyone says break to work harder
<dobey> mandel: no
<mandel> dobey: why?
<fagan> dobey is a spoil sport I see
<mandel> :(
<fagan> :0
<dobey> mandel: because we already have such a bot. it's called "mandel"
<fagan> lol
<fagan> dobey: so your saying mandel is a robot he did seem kinda shiny when he was in london
<mandel> dobey: but I want to have an everlasting online presence, it could be just like ghost in the shell (with an uglier shell)
<mandel> or even the pupped master!
<dobey> mandel: maybe you should go see a doctor and get tested for the HA3 virus
 * fagan never heard of that virus 
 * alecu is going to the bank, bbiab
<mandel> dobey: influenza?
 * mandel confused...
<fagan> I think I might work outside for the rest of the day
<dobey> mandel: you are no longer allowed to make ghost in the shell references then :)
<fagan> hah
 * fagan doesnt watch any of that stuff
<mandel> dobey: I did not remember that detail :P
<mandel> and it is influenzia too, I think...
<mandel> maybe I'm wrong
<dobey> mandel: no, it's a simple computer virus
<fagan> that looks like the flu?
<mandel> dobey: true, just check influenza is H1N1, H2N2 etc.. according to the mutation
<mandel> the spanish flu would be H1N1
<mandel> dobey: ironically, the antibody to influenza is HA3
<mandel> plubmed is awesome: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3015782
<fagan> :/ have to wait till monday for my books
<fagan> (to order)
<dobey> mandel: the net is vast and infinite
<mandel> dobey: yeah, 'cause I said influenza in a complete random way, I remembered it had an H at the start, just that
<dobey> yes, strains of influenza are acronymed that way
<joshuahoover> dobey: did you see the 4 natty sru bugs have been tested and verified? anything else i need to do there to help?
<dobey> joshuahoover: i saw that, thanks. don't think so. we just need to get someone to move the packages to updates i think
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you know where the control panel pulls the name on the account from, sso or in one of our tables?
<dobey> which name?
<dobey> the user's name?
<joshuahoover> dobey: the user's name on the account
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah
<dobey> i think from sso
<dobey> you'd have to ask nessita
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, thanks...holiday for her and others, right?
<dobey> joshuahoover: she is on swap day. i don't know if she'll be here monday or tuesday or not. she is going to the summit next week before UDS too
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok, thanks!
<dobey> so she will probably be travelling, on tuesday at least.
<dobey> anyway, time to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> she should be here monday, I think tuesday is the flight day, so probably not
<mandel> I'm off for the weekend, cu all next day
<mandel> a2
<nessita> hello everyone (/me is not really here)
<ralsina> bye mandel
<fagan> ralsina: I forgot to ask do you have any suggestions for good books?
<ralsina> fagan: topics?
<fagan> ralsina: well for what we are doing in the u1 team and maybe some about software engineering practices..etc
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I think the main things you need are:
<fagan> ralsina: I have a list so far of the books on u1 if you want to look
<ralsina> 1) A good book about testing and best practices. Probably one ny pragprog
<ralsina> 2) the PyQt book you already had
<ralsina> 3) Something about twisted
<fagan> (i have one about twisted on the list)
<ralsina> if you can share the list, I will take a look
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/pJD/
<fagan> thats the lot I have so far
<fagan> some of them are just things im interested in
<dobey> Tao Teh Ching
<dobey> excellent book, that.
<fagan> Its an ok set of books for reference anyway and none of them are all that expensive except that one that is like 70 pounds
<fagan> but investing on some good reading material is always nice
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> I get a broken link
<ralsina> if you edited the list maybe it got unshared?
 * fagan makes sure the links are ok 
<fagan> ill try it again
<fagan> ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/p/pNj/
<thisfred> Fagan:  I can't recommend this enough: http://www.amazon.com/Test-Driven-Development-Kent-Beck/dp/0321146530
 * fagan goes looking for that on .co.uk 
<ralsina> The GNU Make handbook looks pretty useless
<ralsina> +99 for Beck's
<ralsina> I have never heard of the DBUS book. If it's good I would like to read it ;-)
<fagan> Well I was just going to look at the make handbook because im terrible with make
<alecu> fagan, the "D-Bus" book looks useless. It's got a stamp on the cover that says "High Quality Content by WIKIPEDIA articles!"
<ralsina> ok, kill that one
<fagan> :D
<fagan> ok both killed
<ralsina> The Scrum book sounds interesting but we are not doing scrum
<fagan> ralsina: I was wondering what dev practice we were doing
<fagan> in college we do UP
<ralsina> If you want to go into black magic, get O'Reilly's autotools book since only dobey knows that stuff ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: we are doing TDD-ish
<ralsina> That is, we hope to do TDD but we are doing it wrong
<ralsina> +1 on the twisted book
<fagan> yeah mandel told me about that one
<fagan> I cant find the oreilly autotools book.
<ralsina> I really like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-Master/dp/020161622X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304099683&sr=8-1
<ralsina> It's not really a technical book
<ralsina> http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781593272067
<fagan> the mythical man month is supposed to be good
<ralsina> ok, it's not really from o'reilly ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: yes, but it's mostly a management book ;-)
<ralsina> ok, lunch break for me
<dobey> *everyone* is doing TDD wrong
<dobey> TDD is a paradox
<fagan> expand dobey :)
<dobey> schroedinger would be proud of TDD
<fagan> ralsina: oh and its good to be expanding your mind to management books early so you can say ive read that and know a little about management to move forward
<thisfred> fagan: only if you want to run the risk of being sucked into management :)
<fagan> and plus know the person above you too
<fagan> thisfred: god forbid
<fagan> :D
<thisfred> anybody know *why* python dbus makes these crazy dbus.String() types etcetera out of everything, and doesn't just convert them to the real python equivalents?
<verterok> thisfred: it just do it
<verterok> thisfred: but dbus.String extends unicode
<alecu> thisfred, they are usually subclassed from standard python types.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, but they don't behave like their counterparts always, so you get crazy bugs on database interactions etc.
<thisfred> verterok: Yeah, but it does not behave like a unicode object always.
<thisfred> It's duck typing for no good reason that I can see
<thisfred> and incomplete/broken duck typing at that
<alecu> thisfred, I'm not sure why dbus.String exists at all, but I would guess for completeness.
<alecu> thisfred, now, dbus.Dictionary and dbus.Array *do* have a purpose
<thisfred> alecu: I think it's probably very useful for dbus internals
<alecu> thisfred, because you can't usually mix types inside a dbus dictionary
<thisfred> alecu: because they enforce that all their contents are the same type
<thisfred> right
<alecu> right
<alecu> same for arrays
<thisfred> so I see the case for them, but dbus.String objects should just be turned into real unicode strings before any client code sees them
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps.
<thisfred> anyway, end of whine ;)
<alecu> thisfred, in what database are you storing dbus stuff? what errors are you getting?
<verterok> thisfred: probably a bug in dbus-python
<thisfred> sqlite
 * alecu has to give a talk on dbus tomorrow at pyday-córdoba.
<thisfred> and the errors are vague encoding errors
 * alecu has no slides yet, as usual :P
<thisfred> heh
<verterok> alecu: please, request some help to rewrite it :p
<alecu> verterok, rewrite dbus-python?
<thisfred> alecu: Over the past few nights, I've converted my autoqueue  plugin to a dbus service
<verterok> or fix it
<verterok> :)
<alecu> thisfred, cool!
<thisfred> which was much easier than I'd expected
<thisfred> most of the problems were not dbus related anyway
<thisfred> but now I find myself having to convert all dbus strings to real unicode objects or sqlite won't accept them
<verterok> thisfred: sqlite provides some hooks to convert types
<thisfred> verterok: I know
<alecu> verterok, afaik python-dbus is going away, and we'll soon be using gdbus thru gobject introspection.
<thisfred> verterok: so I'm using the default text factory
<alecu> verterok, behold: http://www.piware.de/2011/01/na-zdravi-pygi/
<thisfred> which accepts unicode
<verterok> alecu: looking
<verterok> alecu: but I must say...I'm scared
<thisfred> but it thinks dbus.Strings are 8-bit bytestrings
<verterok> alecu: do you know what wold be great, a python binding that actually allows me to use whatever mainloop I want ;)
<alecu> thisfred, that sounds like a sqlite issue, since isinstance(dbus.String(), unicode) == True
<thisfred> alecu: yeah I know, so to me that sounds like a dbus issue:
<dobey> hmm
<thisfred> it lies about its type and then in some subtle way behaves differently from that type
<alecu> verterok, I don't think gdbus will let you use other mainloops than gobject's
<thisfred> well not lies maybe
<verterok> alecu: then, it's great for gnome apps, but still sucks for everyone else :)
<dobey> alecu: it won't
<dobey> verterok: well it's fine for us
<thisfred> anyhow, I think I've worked around it, so now it should be much easier to use the plugin from other languages, and thus even more players
<verterok> dobey: I'ld really like to stop using the glib reactor in syncdaemon :)
<verterok> dobey: or fix it :)
<dobey> verterok: i'd really like to stop using twisted :)
<verterok> dobey: ok, I'll not talk about twisted
<verterok> but I'm quite sure that writting syncdaemon without twisted is going to be a quite complex task
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> anyway
<alecu> verterok, yes, it's much easier to fix the glib reactor. Or get rid of it.
<dobey> we can argue about it later
<thisfred> we should port it to go :)
<dobey> alecu: it's not easy to get rid of it, but it should be easy to fix
 * thisfred runs
<alecu> verterok, also: what would it take to get rid of the glib reactor?
<alecu> thisfred, go port it!
<thisfred> or node.js!
<thisfred> :D
<dobey> MPL
<verterok> alecu: no idea, probably writing some C code :)
<dobey> no
<dobey> sigh
<alecu> verterok, perhaps moving the dbus stuff to another thread that runs in parallel to the twisted reactor (and in the same process)?
<dobey> alecu: "Subject: For Sat: Plaga Zombie: Mutant Zone"
<dobey> alecu: i don't think we need to move the dbus stuff to another thread
<dobey> also, threads are meaningless in python
<alecu> dobey, have a spoon ready, to pick out your eyes while watching it :-)
<alecu> dobey, I don't want to use it for speed, so having it in python is irrelevant.
<alecu> dobey, I want to use threads to have two isolated main loops.
<dobey> alecu: having a dbus service that blocks because of the GIL being stupid, is not good :)
<alecu> verterok, the main problem with the glib reactor is that it kills the battery by waking up the cpu at unneeded moments, right?
<dobey> is that really the reason behind this conversation?
<verterok> alecu: that's one of the bigger issues
<dobey> verterok: what are the issues?
<alecu> verterok, do you know of any other big issue?
<verterok> alecu: not without searching for bugs/rants/issues reported in the dbus/twisted mail list
<alecu> :-)
<verterok> alecu: it's been a while since I stopped fighting with dbus :)
<dobey> verterok: so your answer to that is "ok, so let's fight with dbus some more" ?
<dobey> bore? or just masochistic?
<verterok> dobey: managed to make it work
<verterok> dobey: I'ld really like to dbus integrated in the twisted select/epoll/etc reactors
<dobey> i don't really see the benefit of writing a whole new dbus binding on top of twisted, vs. just fixing the glib reactor, or moving away from twisted
<verterok> dobey: moving away from twisted isn't an option, so we can fix the glib2reactor
<alecu> a dbus binding on top of twisted sound much more doable than moving away from twisted.
<dobey> i doubt it. i really don't understand what you guys think is so hard about moving away from twisted?
<verterok> also, isn't a new dbus binding, it's the same old dbus-python with a different mainloop
<thisfred> dobey regardless of how you feel about twisted, moving away from it (or to it) will always be a lot of work, because it makes you write all your code inside out
<dobey> i didn't say it wouldn't be a lot of work
<thisfred> well, lots of work == hard when time is limited
<dobey> verterok: dbus-python is no longer going to be maintained or updated. so i wouldn't say that
<dobey> thisfred: there is a difference between hard and "not an option ever"
<thisfred> sure. Nobody said it was impossible, though
<dobey> thisfred: and frankly, if twisted is really *that* hard to move away from, i think that's even more reason to move away from it :)
<verterok> dobey: sorry, *I* don't see it as an option
<alecu> I don't think there's another technology as mature and solid as twisted, and that allows for the massive refactorings that facundo has been doing to port syncdaemon to.
<dobey> thisfred: well verterok said it wasn't an option. and i want to know why
<verterok> dobey: ok, then we need a non-gnome/glib dbus binding :)
<dobey> alecu: well glib is that mature
<dobey> i don't know if i'd call twisted solid though :)
<alecu> dobey, if you can't call it solid it means you have not used long enough.
<alecu> used it.
<thisfred> I think it's pretty solid when all is going well, it's just hard to debug
<dobey> alecu: i can't call it solid, because i have seen how many twisted reactor issues we have in our tests.
<thisfred> that's gonna be true for any async code though
<alecu> thisfred, any async code may look hard to debug, but in practice debugging it is doable (compared with threaded sync code)
<thisfred> I'd argue that both are hard to debug, and hard to get right
<thisfred> but yeah, there are no solutions to that problem
<alecu> dobey, so, what would you write it on? async python+glib? or vala?
<dobey> alecu: write syncdaemon on?
<alecu> yup
<dobey> preferably vala, but if it must be python, then multiprocessing+glib, yes
<dobey> only problem with doing vala (or other compiled langs) is that it makes multiplatform harder. C#/mono might be an option
<alecu> dobey, and how would rewriting it in those technologies would make it better than the current one?
<dobey> more performant, more actually asynchronous, in vala at least we would probably get much better memory usage as well, and could possibly end up not having crazy hacks to delay startup
<dobey> i would also move away from protobuf ideally
<verterok> dobey: there are no more crazy hacks to delay startup, or at least they aren't needed. (it wasn't a problem of the underlying technology)
<verterok> alecu: do you have a link that where is said that dbus-python is a dead-end?
<verterok> *to
<alecu> verterok, I don't. dobey mentioned it.
<verterok> dobey: do you have a link about dbus-python dead?
<dobey> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings
<dobey> verterok: see "D-Bus support in GLib" there
<verterok> thanks
<dobey> verterok: dbus-glib is obsolete, and python-dbus is just a wrapper around that. so we should be moving to use GDBus instead; via gobject-introspection
<thisfred> I wonder how generated bindings will handle all the type restrictions.
<dobey> thisfred: what do you mean?
<thisfred> well, if we use object introspection to get to GDBus, how will type conversions and the restrictions that DBus imposes be handled? Will we have to manage that all in our python code?
<thisfred> python dbus wasn't perfect but it makes writing client code pretty easy
<dobey> the nice thing about python-dbus is the decorators
<thisfred> right, that too
<dobey> and those will go away
<dobey> though i guess we could write some wrapper code
<thisfred> well generated code pretty much always sucks to use. I think people will start to write stuff on top of the autegenerated introspection stuff though.
<thisfred> right
<dobey> but using through gobject introspection is basically like using the C API.
<thisfred> my point exactly :)
<verterok> so, will qt need to create they our bindings?
<dobey> i think the gobject-introspection bits handle stuff well
<dobey> i haven't used GDBus through python yet
<dobey> so i can't exactly tell you what will or won't be a problem
<thisfred> they work well enough but they're not as developer friendly as python can be
<dobey> verterok: what do you mean?
<verterok> dobey: qt apps use dbus-python with the qt mainloop
<dobey> verterok: i don't know why, qt already has built-in dbus bindings
<verterok> oh, didn't knew about that (it's been a while since I looked at qt dbus stuff)
 * verterok reads qt doc
<verterok> dobey: I'm might be missing somthing, as I undertand this: GDBus is a replacement for the libdbus glib bindings...or I'm completely worng?
<verterok> *wrong too
<dobey> verterok: dbus-python is bindings for dbus-glib
<dobey> verterok: GDBus replaces dbus-glib, therefore dbus-python is also deprecated
<verterok> dobey: hmm, as I understand the freedesktop docs, dbus-python is a libdbus binding (that uses glib mainloop by default)
<verterok> and GDBus is a replacement of libdbus+glib-dbus
<dobey> verterok: the python module is /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/_dbus_glib_bindings.so
<dobey> verterok: the bindings that use the glib main loop use dbus-glib
<verterok> based on http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus and http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.28/ch29.html
<dobey> verterok: python-dbus+gobject main loop is using dbus-glib
<verterok> dobey: right, but it could use other mainloop and still use libdbus
<dobey> verterok: you would have to write bindings using that main loop
<verterok> dobey: not bindings, only the mainloop glue code
<dobey> verterok: the libdbus-only portion of dbus-python is synchronous
<verterok> dobey: the dbus binding is /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/_dbus_bindings.so
<dobey> either way, it's not worth the trouble to try to replace dbus-glib with something else that's not GDBus
<dobey> verterok: that is synchronous and has no mainloop and binds only libdbus, yes
<verterok> dobey: ok, so. what's being deprecated is dbus-glib, dbus-python might live on with a different mainloop
<dobey> verterok: the glib mainloop version is asynchronous because it binds a library that is already asynchronous
<dobey> verterok: i doubt it
<verterok> why? qt already did it
<verterok> they use dbus-python with the qt mainloop
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> ok, well
<dobey> if you want to maintain a module to do that, then you can i guess
<verterok> dobey: I'm not going to mantain it :) someone is already doing it :)
<dobey> whatever, i don't care any more. keep using the deprecated code
<dobey> great, so rather than reduce our dependencies, we can increase them. lovely
<dobey> later all, have a good weekend!
<rafael> good night
<rafael> how about the latency in U1
<rafael> cause take to many time to submite a file shared
#ubuntuone 2011-04-30
<afeder> any devs in this channel?
<JanC> afeder: they tend to hang out here
<JanC> but not sure if any are around now (weekend started...)
<duanedesign> thank to
<duanedesign> you*
<nlsthzn> np :)
<nlsthzn> thank you!
<nlsthzn> btw, on natty... all of the services activated on the u1 application...
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: have you had contacts working before>
<nlsthzn> no... first time I am trying it... thought if not why not
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: can you make sure this package is installed, with the command:    apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<nlsthzn> one sec
<nlsthzn> Installed: 0.5.3-0ubuntu2
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> ok
 * nlsthzn would have rebooted once to see if that helps, just because he has used windows for so many years
<duanedesign> :)\
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: ok can you run the following commnds
<duanedesign> killall beam.smp
<duanedesign> If this says beam.smp: no process found, then do killall beam instead.
<nlsthzn> ok, done ... didn't get any message
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: then run:   rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> thats a long one :)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: copy / paste :p
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: then open Evolution
<duanedesign> and try to set U1 contacts as default
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: same message in evolution... and the following error in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/601307/
<nlsthzn> I do have ufw enabled... hmmmm
<nlsthzn> nope, disabling ufw didn't change anything
<duanedesign> nlsthzn:  you have already copied your contacts to the U1 addressbook you are now trying to set it as the default addressbook?
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: I don't have any contacts in evolution... new install (plus I ussually didnt' bother with contacts)... should I do that step first still?
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: yes. create a test contact in your addressbook. Then copy it to U1 addressbook.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: ok, contact set up and copied to u1.  I will wait the ten minutes for a sync to occur and see if the contact shows up online first before continuing with the next steps...
<duanedesign> cool
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: hey, restarted :p ok... the contact I uploaded not showing online... but it is working in evolution now. Thanks (but I think this needs some work cause it may catch more people)
<duanedesign> ok
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: thanks for the assistance... it is very much appreciated!
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: can you email me a log file? I can PM you my address
<nlsthzn> just tell me which file (and where and I will do it for you no problem)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: ok looking
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: can you check https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<duanedesign> log looks ok
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: the contacts online are now the same as the ones I see in evolution... it is only the test contact that doesn't appear online... however you got added to my contacts automatically and you appear online... so it works :)
<nlsthzn> what I think is the first step to get it working shouldn't be mandatory to make it work... like in my case with a fresh install it doesn't make sense...
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: well I am glad it is working
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: hehe... you are very secretive with your name and surname and such... not on the forum, launchpad, your own blog... (was thinking of updating your info on my contacts... but seeing as I shouldn't need to ever e-mail you again I guess that is a bit silly) :D
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: you never know:)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: well I know where to found you :D
<duanedesign> did you get it?
<duanedesign> i think linkedIn might have it
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: haven't checked (never used LinkedIn before... but I hear of it often online these days)...
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: kind of a professional linkedIn
<duanedesign> i rarrely maintain my profile
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: great scot :/ tried to edit your contact and get an error :/
<nlsthzn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601328/
 * nlsthzn thinks he shouldn't use contacts
<duanedesign> hmm, have not seen that before
<duanedesign> nlsthzn:I do not immediately see a bug on that. Could I trouble you to file one?
<nlsthzn> sure... ok...
<duanedesign> ubuntu-bug evolution-couchdb
<duanedesign> that command should take care of it^
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: thanks a bunch
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: wow... I like that command... I usually had to hope the application crashes so I could file a bug :)
<duanedesign> yes very convenient
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: bug filed... I cancelled the error message, clicked ok and the info updated... will see if it updates online too
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: you can also update information on a bug with this command:   apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client 594379
<duanedesign> just change package and bug number of course ;)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: was just going to ask what the number was :)
<duanedesign> bug 774124
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774124 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Tried to edit contact in evolution with ubuntu one as default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774124
<duanedesign> \o/
<duanedesign> thanks nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: no thank you for all you have shared...
<duanedesign> anytime my friend
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: for your info... the contact did update online aswell... despite the error
<duanedesign> ok thanks
<duanedesign> theye have done some work on the online contacts editor it is looking nice
<duanedesign> I use the contact merger alot
<nlsthzn> everything is looking really good at the moment... really polished!
 * duanedesign nods
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: one more question... apport... what exactly does it do... (I ran it wanting to add more info to the bug... it did something ... but I didn't get a chance to add what I wanted too... so I added a comment in launchpad)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: if it is triggered by a crash it will upload the dump/exception
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: and if it is triggered by a noob like me in terminal :p
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: each package is a bit different
<duanedesign> It is possible for packages to specify information gathered from the system and included in the bug report. These are done by apport hooks contained in packages.
<nlsthzn> ok... ubuntu-one would specify the app... and the number would say to which bug to send it...
<duanedesign> yep
<nlsthzn> and if I run it without specifying the app it just adds my pc's info ?
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: i think their is a default apport hook it uses if their is not a hook for that package
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: k... don't want to upload to much crap for the developers to moan about...
<duanedesign> hard to add too much to a bug report :)
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: are you able to get the error message everytime to try and edit the contact?
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: I had to close and re-open evolution to get it... then had to close and re-open to re-produce... now I don't get it any more... no more error... might have to do a nice clean re-start and see if it happens again...
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: reboot... then tried to edit, no error, tried to undo the edit... error, try again error, try again, error, try again and success.. now again no error...
<nlsthzn> so it is intermittent
<duanedesign> :P
<nlsthzn> might be my winning personallity affecting it :p
<duanedesign> do you have a minute to try something?
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: maybe ... got some rugby to watch online my team is loosing again in a few minutes :p
<duanedesign> no worries
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: this is what I was going to ask you to do in case you get time to do it
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bug/753047/comments/2
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 753047 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One address book not working in Evolution (affects: 13) (dups: 5) (heat: 192)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: k
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: hope your rugby team turns it around
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: I did as you said... but after the error no extra info appeared in the terminal
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601348/
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: huh, ok thanks for trying
<nlsthzn> np
<duanedesign> ////
<duanedesign> me wonders if rye is around...<.<  >.>
 * karni has to programmatically check if buikInsert() or applyBatch() is faster
<duanedesign> hey kklimonda
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> karni:
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> ooon Dropbox, you noughty you
<karni>   6080               Database  E  Error inserting icon=folder parent_path= bytes=0 root=dropbox hash=ddf5bcd08945ffc47f2e8282ccfe8be6 size=0 bytes modified=null thumb_exists=false revision=0 mim
<karni>                                   e_type=null _display_name= path= canon_path= is_dir=true canon_parent_path=
<karni> Who the heck has designed Earth to rotate in ~24 hours. It should be 30 at least!
 * karni waves his hands at the sky
<karni> Even better, 32 hah!
 * karni walks the dog
#ubuntuone 2011-05-01
<zubair_> UbuntuOne isn't working. It said An internet account is requried but I am already on internet
<duanedesign> hello zubair_
<duanedesign> zubair_: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<psypher246> hi all
<psypher246> i got a question about this page on the faq
<psypher246> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuOne/FAQ/SettingUpAnExistingAccount
<psypher246> honk
 * karni closes Eclipse. It's too tempting to have it open during weekends.
<gourgi> hey! i just filled bug #775053. i cannot delete a contact in my couchdb addressbook. i get a gdbus unauthorised error. i 'll be around for a couple of hours if anyone wants to help! thanks :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775053 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[11.04 natty] cannot delete any contact from couchdb, evoilution returns gdbus unauthoriation error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775053
#ubuntuone 2012-04-23
<tizza10> thanks duanedesign
<dobey> duanedesign: were you typing drunk, or just off-by-one on home row? :)
<JamesTait> Happy St George's Day, everyone! :D
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> good morning!
<tizza10> aquarius:Any news on the Lan Sync feature?
<aquarius> tizza10, heya. LAN sync (for files) is on our roadmap, but it won't be done for a while yet. You're interested in it to save bandwidth?
<tizza10> Yeah, it is a very important feature for me...soon to be 45gb+ of data to download each time I install/test. Good to hear its still on the roadmap, cheers.
<gatox> mandel, hi.... friday when i reach my eod , urbanape's branch was failing in windows... but i'm testing it now on windows and linux and it's working... although it has some lint issues... do you think that we can merge that, so it land and i'll propose a branch right away to fix the lint issues?
<mandel> gatox, fix urbanapes one, and then we merge, I think is the best approach
<mandel> gatox, If the mac work has to be later and does not brake windows I prefer it
<gatox> mandel, fix and propose against that one you mean?
<mandel> gatox, yes, if that is possible in lp, if not, do it, tell urbanape to pull from it and we re-review his
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<mandel> gatox, is just that i want windows and python be stable, so braken any of them is not an option :)
<gatox> mandel, no, but this doesn't brake windows..... it's working now.... the only issues with this branch now is just pylint stuff
<mandel> gatox, on linux?
<gatox> in windows i can't run lint checks
<gatox> but, i'll fix it and tell urbanape to merge with my branch so we can merge it
<mandel> gatox, where are the lint error, if the are on windows we can ignore them
<mandel> gatox, if they are on linux, the branch won't land because tarmac will stop it
<mandel> gatox, atm I'm not on mac because I want to get the proxy tests running on windows to have full jenkins coverage so we do not brake proxy there
<gatox> mandel, they are on linux...... so i'll fix it first
<mandel> gatox, yep, then you are forced to fix them :)
<gatox> mandel, i have power issues again..... so i'll be around until the battery of the laptop and phone run out.....
<gatox> @ping
<mandel> gatox, ouch!
<mandel> gatox, pong!
<gatox> mandel, yap... i don't know what happend.... the generator or i don't know what is breaking since the last week quake
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, I'm about to have lunch, but can you later give me a hand with a problem I have with the domain sockets in the tests (just tests, rest works)
<mandel> alecu, stopListening hangs forever and the tests gets stuck in the clean up
<alecu> mandel, probably later.
<alecu> mandel, I need to check on the ssl issue on windows.
<mandel> alecu, sure, I have other stuff in my plate at the moment
<gatox> OMG running the pylint is killing my battery! :S
<gatox> s/the//
<gatox> alecu, is this comment in the code ok? "# I have no idea what I'm doing LOL" :P
<gatox> i found that in sso jeje
<alecu> gatox, probably not :-(
<gatox> i'll remove that
<alecu> gatox, who added it? in what part of the code?
<gatox> alecu, urbanape..... i'll ask in the MP which was the reason.. because i don't understand why is changing the height
<mandel> gatox, bzr blame
<gatox> mandel, it's part of the mac port
<alecu> gatox, I can't find it anywhere
<alecu> gatox, is it on a different branch?
<gatox> alecu,  it's not in trunk
<mandel> alecu, in the initial_darwin_port branch
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112
<alecu> gatox, oh, ok then.
 * alecu reboots
<gatox> brb...... power is back..... switching internet :P
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: this was late on friday, but we had to pull the windows release because of SSL handshake errors :-(
<ralsina> So, we need to get a handle on that, and I can't reproduce it
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I can reproduce it making some squid server on that
<ralsina> mandel: really?
<alecu> ralsina, yup, I tried it on thursday and I was unable to reproduce it either. :-(
<mandel> ralsina, or better, twisted one, sorry
<alecu> mandel, were you able to reproduce it? with a proxy?
<ralsina> alecu: neither rick nor leo got it either
 * ralsina hopes for a quick fix
<mandel> alecu, no, I mean, I can try, but after lunch
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, If you want I can take a look at that after lunch
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, atm I'm just fixing the squid tests to work on windows and that is no high priority
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, let me run to have lunch and fix it, is that ok?
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<Captain_Proton> does anyone know if ubuntu one can be use at the command line? Like a backup script on a server?
<rye_> Captain_Proton: yes, see http://rtg.in.ua/blog/2012/03/upload-to-ubuntu-one-using-curl/ and ask me if something is not clear
<Captain_Proton> rye, thanks that new I look before and did not find anything.
<thisfred> ralsina: could you rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-2/+merge/102770 (or at least lift the needs info): I added docstrings where missing.
<ralsina> thisfred: sure
<thisfred> thx
<ralsina> thisfred: +1 and I am *not* goint to mention that on classes, the PEP suggests an empty line above the docstring ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: because it makes not a bit of difference ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: huh? I thought an empty line *below* the docstring only
<rye> Captain_Proton: also you can run ubuntuone-syncdaemon on the server for backup. It will require ubuntu-desktop libs and can be set up according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<ralsina> thisfred: let me fid the quote
<ralsina> thisfred: "Insert a blank line before and after all docstrings (one-line or multi-line) that document a class"
<ralsina> thisfred: from PEP 257
<ralsina> thisfred: but really do NOT fix it
<thisfred> ralsina: well I think we deviate from that everywhere, nor does pep8 the utility complain about that
<thisfred> so yeah
<thisfred> not gonna :)
<ralsina> thisfred: well, this was not on PEP8, so it's not unusual that pep8 doesn't complain ;-)
<thisfred> true
<thisfred> still, I do think an empty line after *sh
<ralsina> thisfred: we are very very far from pep257 compliance
<thisfred> ould* be the norm
<ralsina> "The docstring for a module should generally list the classes, exceptions and functions (and any other objects) that are exported by the module"
<thisfred> yeah I know
<ralsina> so, forget it. Until I form a PEP257 task force.
<ralsina> which I have in my agenda for 2057
<thisfred> If we do that, we'll just have a bunch of documentation that's lies, after a week
<dobey> it's all lies anyway
<thisfred> It's all busy work, and I get the idea that it's nice for introspection, but how often do you use that really? Just look at the code.
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey: which is why I don't care for it. I would care more for adding __all__ to our modules though
<ralsina> to avoid leaking API
<thisfred> that makes sense
<dobey> we really should move most of our code out of the normal python path, really, as it's not libraries
<dobey> have i mentioned before how much i detest various things in python? :P
<ralsina> dobey: well... syncdaemon has stuff u1cp uses and so on
<ralsina> dobey: occasinally, yes
<thisfred> dobey: you may have, at some point
<dobey> ralsina: right. some code is actual library API stuff. which is why i said most and not all :)
<ralsina> dobey: I know that sometimes it feels a little like programming for Amiga where the whole OS was in a single namespace
<urbanape> gatox: about that comment and the height: 2 reasons. 1) That comment is mostly for Chipaca. and 2) One test fails on darwin with the UI height set the other way (it's a few pixels off - presumably a minor difference in Qt on Mac OS X)
<urbanape> sort of an in-joke for Chipaca
<Chipaca> the what the who?
<urbanape> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112/comments/222034
<urbanape> but legitimately, there's a pixel difference when running on Mac OS X.
<Chipaca> urbanape: HAH! :)
<gatox> urbanape, ahhhh i understand now....
<gatox> urbanape, could you change that comment for: TODO: fix pixels difference in mac... so pylint will show us that... and i can fix it after this land branch and we start working in the ui stuff?
<urbanape> for you? Oh, sure.
<Chipaca> gatox: see first comment in http://media.nada.chipaca.com/static/todo.js
<gatox> this branch land :P
<dobey> also you need two spaces before the # if it's on same line as code
<Chipaca> also,
<Chipaca> / some globals to keep things interesting
<Chipaca> var WARMING = true;
<urbanape> dobey: that's fixed in gatox's branch
<dobey> ah ok
<gatox> Chipaca, jeje...... i didn't know the history :P
<gatox> Chipaca, i have this: https://github.com/ninja-ide/ninja-ide/blob/master/ninja_ide/tools/completion/analyzer.py#L3 :P
<Chipaca> gatox: I don't know if urbanape knows where that comment (which I then repeated on twitter) came from :)
<urbanape> nope, just from twitter
<Captain_Proton> rye, quick ? I am trying the headless, but I am stuck at adding the key to syncdaemon.conf I do not have the file. I am assuming the running ubuntuone-sso-login.py creates it or do I have to create it?
<dobey> Captain_Proton: you have to create it. ubuntu-sso-client uses keyring only
<Captain_Proton> I dod have one at /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<urbanape> gatox: merged, updated, and pushed. rev 963
<dobey> Captain_Proton: right, those are the defaults. you need to create one in ~/.config/ubuntuone/ though, with your oauth token information
<gatox> urbanape, awesome!
<Captain_Proton> ooh Cool
<Captain_Proton> thx
<dobey> Captain_Proton: in the correct config section and all, but i presume rye told you what already
<Captain_Proton> just from the wiki so I need to create MAIN and under that add my key
<dobey> Captain_Proton: something like that. i don't rmeember the exact config myself
<mandel> ralsina, can you pass me the bug number of the ssl error?
<rye> Captain_Proton: the file should be created manually in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<ralsina> mandel: sure, let me dig it
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: bug #985816
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 985816 could not be found
<ralsina> briancurtin: good morning!
<Captain_Proton> cool, I got that part. I am trying to start the u1sdtool and I receive this : Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. I am missing a a package?
<briancurtin> ralsina: hello
<rye> Captain_Proton: have you put the u1sdtool wrapper to your home bin directory?
<ralsina> briancurtin: rye has found some "interesting" stuff with the windows installer
<Captain_Proton> yes
<ralsina> briancurtin: so maybe you can take a look
<briancurtin> ralsina, rye: certainly
<rye> Captain_Proton: could you please try checking that it is indeed running - ~/bin/u1sdtool --help - does that work?
<ralsina> briancurtin: 1) since we don't ship windows-installer anymore, the old cached shortcut seems to still be there
<ralsina> briancurtin: 2) maybe we should do an uninstall as part of the upgrade if it is possible
<ralsina> briancurtin: 3) we seem to leave a lot of stuff in c:\program files\ubuntuone after uninstalling (leo reported  this one)
<mandel> alecu, do you know how to get all the active reviews for all u1 projects?
<ralsina> briancurtin: all 3 seem like parts of the same thing to me ;-)
<Captain_Proton> here is the whole trace : http://pastebin.com/RpjeQRnh
<rye> ralsina: OR ship the stub file which will simply start the control panel in order not to break the shortcuts?
<ralsina> rye: true, specially since we also add one to the user's desktop
<rye> though this can create 2 icons then
<rye> because both will be valid
<alecu> mandel, yes. I'll tell you privately.
<ralsina> rye: we should delete the icon from the global start menu, and keep the stub exe for desktop links
<ralsina> rye: since installing will only update the installer user's desktop
<ralsina> and yuck
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack, looking. we should also add something to stop the current U1, since any of these changes shouldn't be done in place anyway (uninstall will "succeed" even if U1 remains running)
<ralsina> briancurtin: *and* that
<rye> ralsina: we can't delete that icon, it is put there by windows
<ralsina> rye: which one?
<ralsina> rye: the start menu one? We are putting it there. Windows doesn't add icons to the start menu at all.
<rye> ralsina: the one that in the start menu list that users tend to click on. the recently running apps
<ralsina> rye: the 'recently run' one will disappear if we remove the one we put there. I think.
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> rye, briancurtin: but anyway, plenty of crap to look at :-/
<dobey> stupid credit card companies
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep. i take it this is #1 priority?
<rye> briancurtin: #0 priority is to find why we are failing at auth :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, I would love to get this fixed if/when we re-release 3.0.0
<ralsina> rye: mandel has that one
<thisfred> ralsina: off the top of your
<thisfred> head, do you know the signal
<ralsina> rye: -1 priority is finding a way to replicate it :-)
<thisfred> that gets emitted when a list item is checked?
<rye> ralsina: i've spent 2 days installing/snapshoting windows virtual machines and nothing. I am angry
<ralsina> thisfred: itemChanged, IIRC
<ralsina> rye: same here
<thisfred> thx!
<Captain_Proton> rye, yes --help runs. I check under htop I do not see any process for it
<ralsina> thisfred: is that a QListWidget?
<mandel> rye, did you manage to get any info from the user that have it failing?
<rye> Captain_Proton: ok, let's switch to PM
<thisfred> ralsina: yep
<ralsina> thisfred: then yes
<rye> mandel: let me see
<ralsina> thisfred: not the most informative of signals, though: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qlistwidget.html#itemChanged
<ralsina> mandel: we have plenty of logs and it just freaking fails. No common elements found :-(
<thisfred> ralsina: that's probably ok, there is only one change that comes in from the ui. Or will this fire when code sets the data as well?
<thisfred> I guess I'll find  out :)
<ralsina> thisfred: when code sets the data too, I think. But only after the item is added to the widget.
<ralsina> So you may want to disconnect it before doing updates. try it out ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: you need
<dobey> a new keyboard
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> rye: bug #938862 may be caused by bad permissions on the config file, could you help the user delete the metadata & config and try again?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938862 in Ubuntu One Client "syncdaemon error on Windows client" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938862
<mandel> ralsina, the longs are hot that great, I mean, they just throw at us the exception from qt, which is very crappy
<rye> On both of us it's windows firewall and avast antivirus free. French windows 7 64.
<rye> avast...
 * rye goes there
<ralsina> mandel: "the longs are hot that great" is probably your best typo yet.
<mandel> ralsina, he he
<ralsina> mandel: and yes, they are crap.
<mandel> rye, you mean, in you managed to reproduce the bug?
<rye> mandel: no, that's from the user's bug - bug #985584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985584 in Ubuntu One Client "Sign Up impossible because Captcha image doesn't load" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985584
<mandel> rye, I don't like the french.. could be that my code doesn't either ;)
<mandel> that is a joke, just in case :)
<rye> mandel: no, that's not specific to french windows version
<rye> mandel: also, just in case somebody here uses kvm and wants to try snapshots - careful. qemu-img can segfault in the middle of snapshot restore rendering the qcow2 file broken. Still trying to get this reproduced but be warned.
<mandel> rye, ack
<rye> aquarius: may I poke you regarding the filesync api - renaming, should i PUT a file prior to renaming to it? How do I find out the real path then? Can I rename to an existing file?
<aquarius> rye, not sure I understand the question
<mandel> ralsina, which version of pyqt did we use for that package? and what version of qt does it have?
<ralsina> briancurtin: ^
<briancurtin> looking
<rye> aquarius: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud - renaming, how do i find out the path i need to use to rename to
<aquarius> rye, GET the existing file metadata, change "path" in the JSON, PUT the JSON back to the original path
<briancurtin> ralsina, mandel: i don't see where to get a better version number, but the docs i found in the installation are 4.9
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you have designer you can look at the "about qt" in the menu
<rye> aquarius: ok, thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: and there is no qt 4.9 so I guess you mean Pyqt 4.9 :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: that says "This program uses Qt version 4.8.0"
<mandel> briancurtin, import pyqt and do the following: http://diotavelli.net/PyQtWiki/Getting%20the%20version%20numbers%20of%20Qt,%20SIP%20and%20PyQt
<aquarius> rye, so: json = GET https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/~/Ubuntu%20One/filename.orig; json["path"] = "/filename.new"; PUT body=json https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/~/Ubuntu%20One/filename.orig
<aquarius> rye, will rename ~/Ubuntu One/filename.orig to ~/Ubuntu One/filename.new
<briancurtin> and ralsina yeah, it's PyQt 4.9 with Qt 4.8.0
<aquarius> rye, obviously that's pseudocode ;)
<mandel> briancurtin, check with the script, just to make super sure
<briancurtin> mandel: check what script
<mandel> briancurtin, using http://diotavelli.net/PyQtWiki/Getting%20the%20version%20numbers%20of%20Qt,%20SIP%20and%20PyQt
<rye> aquarius: uh-huh, i understood. Will check how this works
<briancurtin> mandel, ralsina: Qt 4.8.0 - SIP 4.13.1 - PyQt 4.9
<mandel> briancurtin, that is good thx!
<ralsina> briancurtin: that is very slightly outdated
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel, alecu: should we try to use the same PyQt/Qt versions in ubuntu and windows?
<mandel> ralsina, 1000000+
<mandel> ralsina, mainly to ensure that we don't have diff framework bugs
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<alecu> ralsina, we'll probably have to support more than one pyqt/qt versions.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, once we backport
<ralsina> alecu: but we don't need to add one more in windows just for fun :-)
<alecu> ralsina, right. I agree we should use the same version we are shipping in Precise.
<ralsina> briancurtin: we could try to build a version with exact same Precise versions, and send to users with the problem to see if that's it
<ralsina> briancurtin: that one could be shipped unsigned just for testing
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's fine by me. what are the versions needed?
<ralsina> pyqt 4.9.1
<ralsina> qt 4.8.1
<ralsina> that's remarkably current, BTW
<briancurtin> i'll upgrade now
<briancurtin> ralsina: should 4.9.1/4.8.1 just become "the" version to use, or should i only use it for this one-off?
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's use that from now on
<ralsina> briancurtin: and before releases we have to check what the current version is in Precise
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good
<mandel> ralsina, is the old package in the web?
<ralsina> mandel: let me check
<ralsina> mandel: not in a public place, but it should be in the RT
<rye> mandel: yes
<rye> mandel: https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/
<rye> ralsina: also ^
<rye> ralsina: i have mixed feelings regarding that folder
<dobey> hello disk i/o, my old friend.
<ralsina> rye: thanks!
<ralsina> rye: why mixed? Since we are not linking it anywhere I think it's cool
<rye> dobey: i offloaded my disk io to the server
<rye> ralsina: no icons :(
<ralsina> rye: oh
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, mandel, briancurtin, thisfred, gatox, urbanape: let me introduce you to mmc_, also known as Michael McCracken
<ralsina> he's our new mac developer, and is starting today
<mmc_> Hi everyone!
<gatox> mmc_, hi!! o/
<alecu> mmc_, hello! welcome!
<thisfred> hi mmc_! Welcome to the team!
<aquarius> heya, mmc_ -- welcome to the show that never ends. :)
<mmc_> :) thanks
<briancurtin> hi mmc_. i'm the windows guy, and that means its a great time to mention i'll be rebooting. brb
<urbanape> heya, mmc_
<ralsina> mmc_: I expect today you will be mostly reading docs and setting up accounts and installing stuff
<urbanape> welcome!
<Captain_Proton> rye, one more ? I think I have it running but do I need to tell it to sync
<rye> ralsina: ALARM
<rye> ralsina: Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/account.py", line 274, in request_password_reset_token
<dobey> hi mmc_
<rye>     result = yield restful_client.restcall(operation, email=email)
<rye> WebClientError: (u'SSL handshake failed', u'')
<rye> ralsina: this means this is not Windows-only
<ralsina> mmc_: we have a standup in 30 minutes, which is everyone giving a very short status report, so you are welcome to look to see how we do it
<rye> ralsina: http://pastebin.ca/2139113
<mmc_> ralsina, ok, sounds good
<ralsina> rye: we have occasional SSL handshake failures on linux, don't we?
<gatox> ralsina, mmc_  just in case....... i'm writing a script for the buildout that will allow to use python, u1lint, run tests, etc.... from the buildout easier in mac
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<rye> ralsina: occasional, but not constant, based on the pastebin, these are not temporary
<ralsina> mmc_: the people who have been working on mac lately are urbanape, mandel and gatox
<ralsina> rye: interesting
<ralsina> rye: and weirder at the same time :-(
<rye> ralsina: at least that proves that we can get it in Ubuntu too
<ralsina> rye: since we have 10x more users on linux
<ralsina> rye: yes
<mandel> mmc_, o/
<rye> ralsina: but not on Precise yet
<ralsina> rye: yes, lost perspective there
<ralsina> rye: where did that came from?
<mmc_> ralsina, ok. what's the best way to get familiar with the code / build system, etc? Is there a wiki page or other docs I can dig into?
<dobey> rye, ralsina: SSL errors in ubuntu-sso-client code are most likely coming from login.ubuntu.com
<mmc_> mandel, sorry, IRC newb here. o/ = ?
<ralsina> mmc_: it's ok :-)
<ralsina> mmc_: there is a doc, urbanape can you share it with mmc_?
<urbanape> yup
<dobey> rye, ralsina: you should get someone to poke at logs from that server i guess. other option is that it /could/ be the ping url on one.ubuntu.com which gets loaded
<urbanape> it's available to all at Canonical: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1f7xaDT-hblCKIXrKXZjpKtFRsBRnionDix5NojwdgmE/edit?pli=1
<rye> ralsina: bug #942312 but the user sent them directly to me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 942312 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Cannot resolve proxy hostname " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942312
<mandel> mmc_, that is a little guy saying hi!
<dobey> mmc_: o/ == wave
<dobey> o/~ == music note
<ralsina> dobey: could be. Wonder who I can ping for sso server things?
<dobey> \o/ == yay
<rye> dobey: these fail for captcha urls and for password recovery urls too, does not seem to be the ping only
<dobey> ralsina: web-ps i would guess
<mmc_> mandel, aha, ok - Clearly I have a lot to learn :)
<thisfred> ralsina: is there a way to connect signals that will give me an error? The signal's not being fired, but apparently I can pass in arbitrary strings to QtCore.SIGNAL() and it won't complain?
<thisfred> Is there anything more rigid?
<ralsina> thisfred: use the new notation: object.signal.connect(callable)
<thisfred> awesome!
<mandel> mmc_, he, no worries :)
<mmc_> urbanape, if you're the owner of that googledoc, you're about to get a request for access  from michael.mccracken@gmail -- that's me. (surprise)
<urbanape> mmc_: k. Also, once your canonical.com address is set up, you'll be able to log into our Google Apps area for this stuff, too.
<mandel> joshuahoover, rye and I'd like to get a little more info about the ssl issues that made us roll back, is this happening to all 3.0 users, if not, are all the systems win 7 or other, are the all in the same location (USA, France, etc..) + anyother things
<mmc_> urbanape, ok thanks
<Chipaca> mmc_: hi there!
<ralsina> mmc_: you are about to become painfully familiar with google's so-called "multiaccount" support
<mmc_> hi Chipaca
<mmc_> ralsina, yes, I heard *sad trombone* very clearly just now
<rye> joshuahoover: just for fun - one user complained about these ssl errors on ubuntu, so this seems to be not windows-specific
<joshuahoover> mandel: not all 3.0.0 users, no...we had probably around 25 requests come in last week related to being unable to authenticate...most were windows 7, a few were vista
<joshuahoover> rye: that may be, we didn't see any requests for ubuntu users coming with these types of issues but had plenty from the windows 3.0.0 users
<mandel> rye, joshuahoover, it 'should' be happening in both unless is something which can be happening with the env
<joshuahoover> mandel: right, and it may, it's just that we haven't seen them come into support like we did with the windows 3.0.0 release
<rye> mandel: now that we have an ubuntu user with this we may try to get more info by crafting a script which will replicate whatever we are doing in that webclient
<briancurtin> and just for good measure, i never saw any auth issues with proxy or no proxy on Win7 and WinXP, both proxy and no proxy
<joshuahoover> mandel: and every user who ran into this problem was able to fix it by rolling back to the 2.0.3 release
<briancurtin> so that's fun
 * ralsina has rarely been so pissed off by a bug
<ralsina> Or pissed on. It depends.
<dobey> briancurtin: maybe they're all Vista users? :P
<mandel> let me think about it, I'm sure is something stupid and we are all going to say WTF (or in my case, me cago en el puto windows de mierda) :)
<dobey> haha
<rye> ralsina: one user said that happened to one machine on lan out of 3
<ralsina> rye: sigh
 * dobey realizes his spanish isn't that bad, it's that he can only understand the swearing.
<ralsina> the only idea I have is a very long race condition but that couldn't be this consistent
<dobey> joshuahoover: btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/stable-2-0/+bug/692597/comments/8
 * ralsina slaps mandel with a wet employee handbook. Again.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 692597 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error)" [High,In progress]
<gatox> dobey, i already told you..... you know "night-spanish"
<joshuahoover> dobey: thx
<dobey> ralsina: you'd be surprised how consistent race conditions can be, on other peoples' machines
<ralsina> dobey: sigh
 * ralsina goes take an antiacid
<dobey> ralsina: i recall a race bug i had to deal with recently in the music store :)
<mandel> ralsina, that was not even rude at all!
<mandel> ralsina, I say it nearly everyday..
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/alertbar-align-3-0/+merge/103116
<ralsina> mandel: yes you do.
<dobey> mandel: easy review of backport from trunk
<mandel> ralsina, so it lost meaning :)
<mandel> dobey, on it, I've seen that code before
<rye> aquarius: one more question - right now i have a bit of files that happen to be MakeFile'd but no content was added. They can be seen in the children list but cannot be queried directly. Seems wrong
<aquarius> rye, um
<aquarius> rye, that's not supposed to happen. sounds like a bug, that; webm0nk3y may have thoughts on it
<webm0nk3y> hmm
<webm0nk3y> karni: may remember if we return them or not
<dobey> mandel: yeah, i don't like the code, but me cago en el puto gtk+ de mierda :P
<ralsina> mandel: see? you are a bad example
<webm0nk3y> oops... rye, karni may know if we return the file place holders
<rye> webm0nk3y: i know we do return, i did not know they are inconsistent
<mandel> dobey, yes, is weird that the vbox have to be added, plus the warning in the compilation, we should remove those if we can..
<urbanape> mmc_: is this you? http://michael-mccracken.net/ ?
<ralsina> rye: are you familiar with the process to see if we can get some server-side info on those SSL errors?
<mmc_> urbanape, yes that's me
<ralsina> rye: because I never tried that before
<dobey> mandel: we can't remove the compiler warnings about vbox. the "fix" doesn't work with gtk2 and i'd rather not have a bunch of #ifdef crap in there :-/
<webm0nk3y> rye: what do you mean by inconsistent?
<alecu> rye, regarding the ssl bug: is the one ubuntu user with problems using proxies?
<mandel> dobey, certainly, I prefer warnings to ifdef
<karni> rye: inconsistent?
<dobey> future will hopefully be better though. would much rather just inject js/html into the DOM
<karni> rye: webm0nk3y: I believe we return them when the dir is asked with_children=true (or include_children, was it). Dunno what is returned if you query directly.
<webm0nk3y> karni: I don't remember if we do it by design or by coincidence (aka accident)
<Captain_Proton> rye, one more ? I think I have it running but do I need to tell it to sync
<rye> karni: ok, nevermind, i will test it more and will file a bug
<karni> rye: please let me know of your findings :)
<dobey> Captain_Proton: ubuntuone-syncdaemon syncs automatically
<rye> cd -
<alecu> rye, nevermind, I just read in the logs that proxies were disabled for the ubuntu user.
<rye> alecu: uh-huh :(
<mandel> alecu, FYI this https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82755 and this are not landing https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754
<alecu> mmc_, I've added you to the osx port google doc
<mmc_> thanks alecu
<briancurtin> are we doing standup?
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> me
<dobey> skip it! :)
<mandel> @skipIf('dobey')
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> mandel, lols
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina, urbanape, mmc_: standup?
<urbanape> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> DONE: u1fb
<ralsina> mmc_: you are exent for today ;-)
<ralsina> excepted. Or something like that.
<alecu> mandel, go
<ralsina> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Reviews. Wome work regarding squid on windows tests (I have added several bug about it for u1-dev-tools). SSL errors in 3.0
<mandel> TODO: SSL errors in 3.0, tcp-activation mac, squid on windows
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, well, the ssl debugging :)
<mandel> gatox, tira!
<urbanape> ralsina: exempt
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Review, run tests and propose a branch against the mac port branch. Lot of reviews on Friday. Working on an env setup script for mac.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the env setup script, review/fix bugs in my queue
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<alecu> mandel, you skipped briancurtin
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, bug #962860 (stable-3-0)
<dobey> λ TODO: backports, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962860 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt for installing MP3 playback support dialogue box does not fit in a 1024x600 display" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962860
<briancurtin> i'll go at the end
<dobey> urbanape
<mandel> briancurtin, ouch, perdon!
<urbanape> DONE: Fixed last little bits of the branch for final acceptance. TODO: Back on iOS, acting as reference for mmc_. BLOCK: None. NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db example app done status TODO: hook example app up to real u1db database BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: i can't really remember what i did outside of the branches i proposed...it was a long weekend
<briancurtin> TODO: get windows installer into shape
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<dobey> ralsina: i think you can go now :P
<ralsina> DONE: rendering of clothes, pulling of hair, etc. over darned ssl issue. Effective results = none. Reviews, administrivia. TODO: hope and dream. Tech leads call.  BLOCKED: by own inability to reproduce.
<alecu> DONE: conference day: Mozilla MDN Hack day in Buenos Aires
<alecu> TODO: try to find the cause for "SSL handshake failed" bug. Write conference report
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT:
<ralsina> thisfred, you go
<dobey> ralsina: he already did
<alecu> ralsina, thisfred already went. and returned.
 * dobey wonders if The Disorderlies is on Amazon Prime Instant
<ralsina> mmc_: so, the idea of standup is that we go around the whle team, and everyone does "DONE/TODO/BLOCKED/(possibly something else if needed)" and then passes  the baton to the next guy
<alecu> mmc_, so, that's how the standup should work. But we should be respecting the turns, you see :-)
<mmc_> ok, sounds easy enough
<ralsina> mmc_: other than that, there is a weekly 1-1 call with me, and on thursdays, instead of standup we have a 1-hour team call
<ralsina> then, after the round ends, I say "Comments?"
<mmc_> ralsina, how often is standup? daily?
<ralsina> Comments?
<alecu> mmc_, "BLOCKED" is something that's blocking you from getting your job advancing.
<ralsina> mmc_: daily
<dobey> Disorderlies is not on amazon streaming. so sad :(
<ralsina> if there are no comments, EOM
<ralsina> EOM it is
<ralsina> back to your usual squabbling
<mmc_> in that case, dobey: IMO, having the fat boys on demand, whenever you want them, would be unhealthy.
<alecu> mandel, so, what shall we do about this ssl bug? any further idea?
<alecu> mandel, I've tried installing 3.0.0 in clean vms with 7 and xp and I can't reproduce it.
<mandel> alecu, did we confirm that the user in ubuntu had the issue?
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ca/2139113
<alecu> mandel, that log says "he had it".
<alecu> mandel, also, his proxy was disabled.
<alecu> mandel, (according to the log)
<Chipaca> not the cleanest standup i've seen from you guys :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: indeed
<mandel> alecu, I'm being evil and testsing what happens if I play with the security settings of the internet connection of the system
<ralsina> mmc_: did you get the ubuntu sso account yet?
<mandel> alecu, first one, disable the use a v3 ssl certs, that should give the error
<ralsina> mmc_: and, with that, access to the canonical wiki?
<mmc_> ralsina, no - I haven't heard anything after the initial request for info from the sysadmin
<ralsina> mmc_: ok, let me ping the guys
<mmc_> ralsina, ok thanks
<gatox> mandel, if you have a moment (inn your review day :D), please review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112 (i already approve it)
<rye> mandel: i got live.com broken after i tested the various settings but U1 kept working
<ralsina> rye: that should make us happy, actually. A bug this hard to reproduce can not affect all high a percentage of users.
<mandel> rye, even the v3 ssl stuff?
<mmc_> urbanape: what OS X version is everyone working with? I'm using 10.6 here, for no particular reason
<urbanape> I recently upgraded to Lion
<urbanape> but I don't think there's any reason the stuff in that doc wouldn't work on Snow Leopard.
<ralsina> thisfred: apparently allhands forgot my evaluation of you
<ralsina> thisfred: so I am going to redo it and try to straighten things out with HR
<thisfred> ralsina: ok, as long as it doesn't mean I'm fired :)
<ralsina> thisfred: not in my hands anymore! ;-)
<thisfred> ha
<mmc_> urbanape: ok, I guess I'll check that assumption for you :)
<urbanape> SCIENCE!
<alecu> mandel, I think we should hook into the "sslErrors" signal, and log with more detail the ssl errors that are detected.
<mandel> alecu, that is for sure, at least will give more info than that little 'meh, I'dont work' message
<mandel> alecu, I think an exception only with 'because' would have been less useful
<mandel> rye, joshuahoover, ralsina, alecu, removing support for ssl v3 will return an error from sso, is not the one we have, but just so you know you will get a download error in the ui
<ralsina> mmc_: do you have your account details? you are supposed to have access to wiki.canonical.com now
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel, why do you propose removing support for ssl v3?
<alecu> briancurtin, what is the version of Qt that is used for the windows 3.0.0 package?
<urbanape> mandel: want to re-weigh in on my branch?
<mmc_> ralsina, I got an email saying that I was added as a member of Canonical, but still no wiki. Here's what I'm doing:
<rye> cd -
<ralsina> mmc_: if you are now a member of canonical, the wiki.canonical.com should just work. May need you to re-login though
<briancurtin> alecu: it was Qt 4.8.0 - SIP 4.13.1 - PyQt 4.9.0
<mmc_> ralsina: 1 - logged into launchpad, 2 - tried to access https://wiki.canonical.com/PeopleAndCulture/Induction/NewStaffTasks.  3 - got error. 4- read your message. will try to relogin...
<rye> oh come one, irssi. cd - means going to the previous window... Y U NO SHELL?
<ralsina> mmc_: try login.ubuntu.com
<mandel> urbanape, yep, I'm running tests on another one and will move to yours
<mandel> alecu, I'm not proposing, but if a user did, we brake
<mandel> alecu, for the next time we see anything like that
<briancurtin> alecu: i just installed the PyQt 4.9.1 but it did not include Qt 4.8.1 like i was hoping, it's still 4.8.0 so i'm going to try to upgrade Qt by itself
<alecu> mandel, "if a user did" what?
<mandel> alecu, go to internet options, advance, security, un-check ssl v3
<mandel> alecu, why would they do it, because people are stupid
<alecu> briancurtin, right, 4.8.1 is shipped on ubuntu
 * alecu thought we were still using 4.7.x
<mandel> alecu, already asked that question in case we had the qt bug, not the case :)
<alecu> doh.
 * gatox lunch!
<mmc_> ralsina - now it works. thanks!
<ralsina> mmc_: ok, you probably have enough to entertain you for today there. ping me here for any questions, or things you get stucked on
<mmc_> ralsina, yep looks like there's lots to do. thanks
<dobey> ok need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel>  Quantal Quetza meh I would have call it Quantal Quesadilla which sound funnier :)
<mmcc> FYI: It looks like 'mmc' is in use, so I'm switching to 'mmcc' for my nick, to avoid the underscore…
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> mmcc: you can register it in freenode
<mmcc> ralsina, yeah, that's how I found out that 'mmc' was in use
<ralsina> mmc: ack
<mandel> mmcc, you can ask for it if the guy did not use it in ages
<mmcc> mandel: last seen = now :\
<mandel> mmcc, ouch.. well mmcc is not that bad :)
<mmcc> mandel, yeah I'm not complaining.
<ralsina> mmcc: plus, it's a roman year
<rye> mmcc: now you are not a multimedia card. Says a grass...
<rye> mmcc: and welcome :)
<ralsina> rye: you are actually a cereal!
<rye> ralsina: wikipedia says I am a grass
<ralsina> rye: yes, all cereals are grasses
<mmcc> rye, thanks for the welcome. And I assumed rye = liquor
<mmcc> of course, liquor from the grass/cereal
 * ralsina wants a picture of a tuna on roman
<mandel> ralsina, do you know where s test_qtwisted.py?
<rye> mmcc: hm, never tried that
<ralsina> mandel: that was moved around by urbanape's branch I think
<ralsina> mandel: used to be test_windows.py or something
<urbanape> aye
<urbanape> and I added it to the exclusion list in run-tests
<mandel> ok
<mandel> urbanape, so the issue of the segfault was mixing qt and glib, cool :)
<ralsina> rye: "Rye is a cereal grain and should not be confused with ryegrass, which is used for lawns, pasture, and hay for livestock."
<urbanape> right
<urbanape> rye is also a really good whiskey
<urbanape> ah, catching up
<urbanape> herp
<mandel> urbanape, so, this might be an issue: +PLATFORM_QSS = ":/qtwisted.qss" since the qss will have to be platform specific and not reactor specific.. but since you are moved to ios I'm not going to be a PITA and will add it as a bug for gatox
<urbanape> Ah, then that should be easy enough to punt back up to the relevant modules.
<mandel> urbanape, can you do that, I just realize the following the old qss is there (data/qt/windows.qss) so that line will be an issue since on windows we wont load the style
<urbanape> Syre thing
<urbanape> sure even
<mandel> urbanape, so either revert, so less work for you and we sort it out later, or add it in a platform specific module
<urbanape> nah, I got it.
<mandel> gatox_lunch, bad boy ^
<urbanape> should it be darwin.qss for darwin, do you know?
<mandel> urbanape, yes, you can copy the data/qt/windows.qss for darwin
<mandel> urbanape, once done that the resources should add it and we qt will be able to find the css (the : means look in the resources path)
<mandel> urbanape, and even in this case I would do a simple if sys.platform, no need to do anything more complicated
<urbanape> done and pushed in rev 964
 * mandel looks
<mandel> urbanape, since you are just using source to set the qss, why not setting it directly in the __init__py? you can use the very nice idea of the qss map for all the platforms (I don't know when sys.platform will return linux3)
<urbanape> because of that
<urbanape> but if we're okay with that just breaking at some future python point
<urbanape> in which case, I'd rather just rename the resource win32.qss and do PLATFORM_QSS = ':/%s.qss' % sys.platform
<ralsina> urbanape: +0 let's try not to make up things to do ;-)
<urbanape> which is why I only went so far
<mandel> urbanape, ralsina, what about something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942755/
<ralsina> mandel: nice
<mandel> ralsina, urbanape, linux will be there for linux2 and linux3, also centralizes the way to add new qss per platforms, amiga?
<mandel> urbanape, but is not a blocker for the branch perse, I'm just being an ass (sorry 'after hand') but I want to avoid the problems we had moving things around too much
<briancurtin> we're supporting amiga?
<briancurtin> :)
<mandel> briancurtin, at this rate I would not be surprised hehehe
<briancurtin> since we're starting to support Mac, let's go a step further back and support NeXTSTEP
<mandel> lol
<gatox> mandel, what happend
<gatox> ?
<mandel> gatox, read the backlog, you missed an error jejeje
<ralsina> ok, lunch is starting to look like a good idea
<mmcc> afk, quick lunch and A/C repairman
<dobey> ralsina, urbanape: i'd rather just delete the .qss ;)
<ralsina> dobey: you can use -stylesheet whatever.qss ;-)
<dobey> doesn't help other users though :)
 * ralsina is failing at lunchbreaking
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, please review the following  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl/+merge/103147 that will add much better logging for the qtwebclient (atm will not add it for libsoup)
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: are we using qt webclient on ubuntu?
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<mandel> ralsina, we should be using it since we have a qt control panel
<ralsina> mandel: he
<mandel> ralsina, it was logged :)
<ralsina> mandel: because we may have a guinea pig in facundobatista
<mandel> ralsina, I have been told so, but he has a problem in sd not control panel, right?
<ralsina> mandel: right, in protobuffers
<dobey> alecu: ping. do we need to do anything for bug #692597 in u1cp stable-2-0 and stable-1-0?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692597 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
 * facundobatista has just a pig inside
<ralsina> facundobatista: hmmmm pig
<ralsina> facundobatista: just in case: you don't get the SSL thing with u1cp?
<mandel> ralsina, the MP is there, adds a lot of details to the logs, including each cert for each error its cert details and its error number and string
<facundobatista> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> mandel: launchpad is taking a bit to scan the branch
<ralsina> facundobatista: the SSL handshake errors, you are not getting them in u1cp, only in syncdaemon?
<facundobatista> ralsina, ah! yes, you're right
<mandel> ralsina, you do know the trick of bzr diff --old lp:ubuntu-sso-client --using meld or kdiff for you?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I know it, but I would rather just see the diff in the page first
<ralsina> mandel: since I usually have other things to fill the minute before it appears ;)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, is a simple one and has tests. I need to walk the dog, might be back later
<ralsina> mandel: and because the diff line numbers are useful to discuss it
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, Iets approve that branch and get mre info, but I think there is a problem in the other side and not ours, version 2 is not as secure
<mandel> ok, laters!
<mandel> ralsina, ejemplo de un par de errores: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942880/
<mandel> ahora si, adios
<mandel> ups, sorry, nothing to important :)
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<ralsina> alecu, briancurtin: after we do some basic testing of mandel's branch, we should do an installer and have joshuahoover pass it to some experimental^W user
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yes, let's do that :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: it's just for diagnostics, will not fix it
<joshuahoover> ralsina: that's fine...anything that might help us track it down further
<briancurtin> ralsina: which branch is this? i'm working on getting pyqt with qt 4.8.1...the PyQt 4.9.1 only includes Qt 4.8.0 :/
<briancurtin> oh, the fix-ssl one
<ralsina> briancurtin: yikes, that's going to be tricky
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, it's already been a pain in the ass, but im getting Qt 4.8.1 on here to try and rebuild my own copy
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> do i spend time chasing people, or try to do other SRUs instead
<dobey> ralsina: btw, when should we talk about release scheduling?
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm... early tomorrow morning ok with you?
<dobey> ralsina: there is some roadmap/release call i am supposed to be on tomorrow at 11:30 my time
<ralsina> dobey: ok, after that one
<ralsina> dobey: remember to ping me
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> alecu: I +1d https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl/+merge/103147 it needs another review
<alecu> ralsina, got back from lunch; looking
<ralsina> and mandel's review day is already over
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thanks
<dobey> ralsina: well i guess mandel shouldn't review his own branch :P
<mmcc> ralsina, for asking IS about new account info, is it actually the #is channel, not the #/is channel? The wiki says #/is but that seems to be wrong…
<achiang> facundobatista: ping?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's #is in the private irc server
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, thanks
<ralsina> mmcc:  you are there already? If yes, please join #u1-internal
<ralsina> mmcc: which is our secret channel
<mmcc> ralsina, done.
<dobey> alecu: did you see my question from earlier?
<achiang> beuno: do you know if facundobatista is around today?
<alecu> dobey, looking
<alecu> achiang, he was around earlier today.
<beuno> right
<beuno> I'd expect to see him around again soon
<achiang> alecu: ok, thanks. not urgent, just revisiting the "sync massive amounts of data" issue again, since i'd like to have my stuff safely in the cloud before travelling at the end of this week
<achiang> (travel = bring my external backup hd on a plane)
<beuno> achiang, leavcing already?  when!
<achiang> beuno: fly out on saturday
<achiang> back to the States
<achiang> :-/
<achiang> too bad, i just discovered a great lunch cafe near me too
<beuno> achiang, you can always come back   ;)
<achiang> beuno: yes, i'll come back when i don't need to ship hardware anymore. :-/
 * achiang curses argentine aduana again
<dobey> heh
<alecu> dobey, don't recall the details of bug #692597, but probably we need some fixes for old stable versions too.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692597 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<dobey> alecu: right, i'm asking, because there were no branches merged to stable-2-0 or stable-1-0 of cp, and i was trying to get at least the stable-2-0 (oneiric) SRUs done
<beuno> achiang, indeed.
<briancurtin> if i was to put Windows release steps/tips/requirements somewhere, where would that be? wiki.canonical? wiki.ubuntu? something else?
<alecu> dobey, I need to run to the kinder. I'll take a look later today to see what's missing for stable-2-0.
<dobey> alecu: ok, thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: wiki.canonical.com
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, starting a page there to act as a checklist (ie. don't forget to sign autoupdate) and also because i need to document how i got Qt 4.8.1 in here
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<facundobatista> achiang, I'm here
<achiang> facundobatista: hi, i've been trying to sync a large (75GB) amount of data to U1... using an external drive, bind mount into home directory, then selecting it for sync to U1. the daemon consumes a lot of CPU, i hear disk activity, but then i get dbus errors
<Captain_Proton> is there a size limit or type that can not be uploaded to ubuntu one? I setup a sync folder and if I put a txt file or something small in there it works fine if I put a bzip2 file in there that 250mb it does not upload
<achiang> facundobatista: watching my network interface, i don't see much traffic cross the wire. also, u1sdtool --waiting just times out
<facundobatista> achiang, the dbus errors are because of the bubbles, or something similar, alecu would know better
<facundobatista> achiang, the --waiting should not timeout unless the daemon is working too hard, sometimes that happens, though, but it should work later
<facundobatista> achiang, and it's normal to use a lot of CPU and disk, when you throw a lot of data... however, if you're connected, it should use the network
<facundobatista> achiang, if you have logs in DEBUG mode we can tell exactly what's going on
<joshuahoover> ralsina: heard back from one user impacted by the auth issue in 3.0.0 and she mentioned that norton gave her no shortage of warnings when installing and setting up the application...i don't know that any of us test with norton or similar software
<achiang> facundobatista: how do i start it in debug mode?
<facundobatista> achiang, you should do the following:
<facundobatista> 1. stop the syncdaemon client ("u1sdtool --quit") and be sure it's fully stopped ("ps -eaf | grep ubuntuone-client" should give you nothing).
<facundobatista> 2. put a file named syncdaemon.conf  in your $HOME/.config/ubuntuone directory with the following information:
<facundobatista> [logging]
<facundobatista> level = DEBUG
<facundobatista> 3. restart the client.
<achiang> ok
<dobey> Captain_Proton: the size limit for individual files is several GB. 250MB file should upload fine. i've uploaded many of them many times
<dobey> achiang: you're getting dbus errors? what version of ubuntuone-client package?
<achiang> dobey: whatever is latest in precise
 * achiang sets up the bind mount again
<dobey> then dbus errors probably aren't from the notification bubbles.
<achiang> facundobatista: u1sdtool --quit doesn't actually force the quit. i'll just kill -9 them
<achiang> facundobatista: ok, restarted everything in debug mode
<achiang> facundobatista: where do the logs go?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: not with norton. When we had warnings from antivirus in the past, I contacted the companies
<ralsina> joshuahoover: probably norton also gives firewall warnings
<facundobatista> achiang, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<facundobatista> achiang, you can leave it for a while, if you don't see activity, grab the logs, and send me and alecu by mail (or use a pastebin if they are small... they shouldn't)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah...i'm going to give it a shot just for fun
<achiang> facundobatista: http://people.canonical.com/~achiang/u1/
<achiang> facundobatista: i get that error pop-up about 1x every minute
<dobey> achiang: does controlpanel.log have anything to say about it?
<achiang> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/943075/
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/982754
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 982754 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one, crashes on start up and the details say it's an IPC error." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<facundobatista> achiang, ok, that's not the syncdaemon itself, dobey and alecu will be able to help you more than me
<achiang> facundobatista: i guess i just need to be more patient. i think there are like 20K files for syncdaemon to iterate over and do hash checking. :(
<dobey> achiang: do you have a ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file?
<dobey> achiang: is syncdaemon actually running?
<achiang> dobey: yes, the syncdaemon.conf file is getting updated
<dobey> i guess so. if it's doing local rescan from first startup, then probably the dbus interface just hasn't come up yet :-/
<achiang> 2012-04-23 17:02:51,471 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_OPEN, kwargs: {'path': '/home/achiang/Pictures/2007/0922 - Tour de Fat/IMG_4054.CR2'}
<achiang> unfortunately, i have 5 more years of photos for it to go until it reaches 2012. :(
<achiang> does syncdaemon always do a local rescan?
<dobey> when it starts, yes
<achiang> oh, that makes me sad.
<achiang> seems like there should be a way to cache that data somehow
<dobey> it does cache. it won't do the same work every time
<dobey> but if you have changes to files or new files, it will have to look at them
<achiang> interesting. perhaps it's because i've never let it complete successfully? (i got bored after 2 hours of local scan)
<dobey> it's because you killed it, and restarted, before it rescanned them all previoiusly, yes
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/indexing-deleted-docs/+merge/103165
<dobey> so it still had a lot of work to do when restarted
<achiang> ok, will let it sit longer then. thanks dobey
<dobey> achiang: 20K files that are ~8MB each is going to take a long time for it to chomp through, unfortunately :(
<achiang> dobey: yeah, and i upgraded my camera in 2011 to something that creates ~20MB raw files. :-/
<ralsina> ok, have to take a break and get some sugar
<ralsina> will be back in 15'
<dobey> oh yeah, 20K files of 20MB will be a while. :-/
<dobey> i wonder why hashing is so slow though. it seems to be one of our big bottlenecks
<ralsina> dobey: hashing 20K files of 20MB means reading aproximately a hugabyte of data
 * achiang is happy to donate a huge dataset if folks need stuff to test on
<achiang> i'll have my external hdd at UDS if someone just wants to slurp it up
<dobey> i don't think finding a huge dataset to test with is a problem :)
<achiang> well, you need unique files, right?
<achiang> it's why you can't just cp the same file over and over again to generate the dataset...
<achiang> but ok, if you have what you need, then i'm happy too. :)
<dobey> achiang: well random device is hopefully not the same data over and over again :)
<dobey> if it is, we also find a security bug :P
<achiang> ha
<achiang> can you find enough entropy though? :)
<gatox> yey!!!! i can run the tests in mac just with ./run-mac-tests :D \o/
<dobey> actually, i don't think uniqueness matters anyway, for this specific problem
<ralsina> gatox: COOL
<dobey> gatox: why a separate run-mac-tests script?
<dobey> more path insanity?
<gatox> dobey, because at this moment we are ignoring some tests in mac... and because we are setting the environment in a different way than linux...
<gatox> dobey, you have to point to a specific python that execute u1trial that is not in the path, etc....... usiing the buildout
<gatox> i create a env-mac script.... that add the necessary paths from the buildout to the sysenv..... so you can run the run-mac-tests script
<dobey> right
<dobey> the "path insanity" :)
<gatox> dobey, :P
<ralsina> alecu: not to be annoying, but any progress in reviewing mandel's fix-ssl branch?
 * ralsina doesn't want to be *more* annoying
<ralsina> briancurtin, joshuahoover: I am suspecting we will not get the test-ssl bundle done before tomorrow unless alecu finishes that branch review. briancurtin, maybe you could start an installer build with that branch merged manually?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sure, i can do that
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, please do it
<gatox> EOD here!! see you tomorrow people! (i'll propose the branches for run-mac-tests tomorrow as soon as i fix u1lint in mac)
<ralsina> EOD for me as well. briancurtin please upload/send joshuahoover the installer once you have it
<joshuahoover> have a good night ralsina
<thisfred> ralsina: if you're bored:
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/indexing-deleted-docs/+merge/103165
<thisfred>  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-3/+merge/103170
<briancurtin> ralsina, joshuahoover: ack, building now
<thisfred> a
<thisfred> EOD, never mind :)
<ralsina> thisfred: that branch makes it look like a real application! ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: I will review before your start tomorrow
<thisfred> no hurry!
<ralsina> thisfred: I review your example app for fun because I want to use u1db myself ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: I consider it on-the-job training
<thisfred> I'm not gonna stop you ;)
 * dobey wants to use u1db too
<ralsina> dobey: PYTHON! ;-)
<thisfred> using it is very simple
<dobey> ralsina: on android, iphone, and webos.
<thisfred> me too
<dobey> ralsina: on ubuntu, i just need to finish my vala impl
<ralsina> dobey: he
<thisfred> I am gonna build the recipe app
<thisfred> with shopping list integration
<ralsina> dobey: and to become a mathematician, I just need to take two exams
<dobey> i am gonna build something much more insidious
<ralsina> dobey: but yes ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, hopefully writing a u1db impl in vala is easier than taking those two exams. ;)
<dobey> ralsina: or is this a certificate from BrainBench?
<ralsina> dobey: differential calculus and nonlinear optimization
<ralsina> dobey: not the toughest of subjects even
<ralsina> dobey: just the ones I never bothered with
<dobey> so pretty close to brainbench
<ralsina> dobey: for the past... 20 years
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i'm sure there's a youtube video to teach you
<ralsina> dobey: most certainly there are plenty.
 * ralsina could do his thesis in "hand->little bunny's head homeomorphism"
<ralsina> and defend it as chinese shadows
<thisfred> I have an MIT courseware channel on my roku box. So far it's not beating netflix ;)
 * ralsina is sure that's not the right term in english
<ralsina> thisfred: yeah, I imagine "Deuce Bigelow 2" packs more entertainment wattage
<thisfred> that'd be a tough choice
 * ralsina would take an animal husbandry course before that
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> as long as it involved no lab work
<ralsina> thisfred: as long as the cow doesn't sit down, it's not a problem
<thisfred> haha
 * ralsina was a country boy
<thisfred> both my grandfathers were farm hands, so I'm not too far removed from wearing wooden shoes.
<ralsina> thisfred: animal husbandry AND wooden shoes is too much. You have to have standards.
<thisfred> in the Netherlands you can't have one without the other
<ralsina> OTOH, if my dad had used wooden shoes, I would have been a much nicer boy.
<thisfred> hehe
<mmcc> brew install qt
<mmcc> …wait…
<mmcc> (ouch)
<mmcc> er, that last line was supposed to say: blah blah 2746 files, 200M, built in 165.2 minutes
<mmcc> I guess make -j is just not a thing in QT?
<dobey> Qt uses cmake doesn't it?
<ralsina> dobey: no
<ralsina> dobey: Qt uses qmake but it builds it as part of the process
<dobey> oh right
<ralsina> although I have not built Qt in ages
<dobey> i had totally removed the horror of qmake from my brain
<mmcc> I wonder if it'd die if I used MAKE='make -j' $cmd
<ralsina> mmcc: probably will not die
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm almost, but not quite, curious enough to try. Hoping I won't have to.
<ralsina> mmcc leave it overnight :-)
<ralsina> dobey: you are taking bug #978903 ? really?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<ralsina> dobey: oh, merging to stable. Ok.
<dobey> ralsina: i assigned the packaging side to me, since i will presumably be doing it :P
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> later all! have a good evening
<achiang> yay, my local scan finally finished
<achiang> u1sdtool is finally responsive again
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: http://u1.to/~brian.curtin/g/3.0.0-windows-installer - also emailed to you
<briancurtin> and with that, i'm out
 * mmcc is leaving for the night…
#ubuntuone 2012-04-24
<achiang> hello, i went into the web U1 interface and selected a folder to "stop syncing". while i do understand the message that it does *not* delete my local folder, do i understand correctly that it deleted the server copy?
<mandel> morning!
<rye> achiang: yes, you are right, the server-side copy will be removed and UDF will no longer be subscribed on the client
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! *8O)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I finally managed to fix the tests for domain sockets!
<mandel> gatox, I need to ensure that I did not brake any on your windows vm ;)
<gatox> mandel, great...... i have the run-tests script working on mac, with a script to setup the env... only need to fix u1lint and i'll ready to propose the branches
<mandel> gatox, superb! we start moving, great news \o/
<gatox> mandel, give your branches i'll test them
<mandel> gatox, we have to be very very careful windows tests are kept like the are, linux is not a problem we have tarmac, but we are the windows tarmac ;)
<alecu> EHLO one.ubuntu.com
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<mandel> alecu, logging ssl branch updating with the message you proposed
<mandel> alecu, and I'm off to have lunch :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<rye> mandel: hi, about the SSL-moar-info-please thing, poking you :)
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> hola ralsina. Hola dobey.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: is the installer briancurtin emailed to us yesterday the one that we should have some users try that are impacted by the 3.0 auth issues?
<alecu> rye, mandel is off for lunch. Got any more info on the issue?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: exactly
<alecu> joshuahoover, yes
<ralsina> joshuahoover: should give us the actual SSL error
<ralsina> rye: brian uploaded an installer yesterday with mandel's branch in it, I can give you the link
<joshuahoover> ralsina: very good, i'll see who we can get to test that out for us
<ralsina> rye: http://u1.to/~brian.curtin/g/3.0.0-windows-installer
<dobey> hola alecu
<rye> ralsina: oh, that's what is it, ok
 * mandel back!
<mandel> alecu, so in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl/+merge/103147 I would add the logger, I know is not used, but ensures that the weclient api is consistent over all implementations
<mandel> alecu, if we remove the skip we will have failures such because of the lack of logger
<thisfred> ralsina: lucio and I have been discussing whether or not to ask for a bit of design help on the u1todo example app, to make it more compelling. We decided to ask for your opinion in the matter... :)
<ralsina> thisfred: please do, I have seen how that looks and it needs it ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: although it's an example app so the theming code may be distracting
<ralsina> thisfred: but just a qss can do wonders for it
<ralsina> thisfred: and layout
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah I want to keep the layout code to a minimum, but since the ui is already separate, we should be able to spruce it up a little
<thisfred> ralsina: ok, so do I ask lisettte directly? (hi! ;) or do I need to go through channels, and if so what are they?
<ralsina> let's just ask lisette, but it all depends on how much work she has on her plate
<ralsina> thisfred: we could also just STEAL
<thisfred> It's not super urgent. I'm trying to keep the code and ui as independent as possible, so adding it later should still be easy enough
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, the major functions are already in place
<lisettte> hi ralsina, thisfred, what's up?
<thisfred> ralsina: from what? u1cp?
<ralsina> thisfred: and minimalistic is nice
<ralsina> thisfred: from the world. Find a todo app people like :-)
<thisfred> lisettte: hi, I'm developing a little example app on top of u1db
<thisfred> lisettte: mostly to show developers how to do stuff
<lisettte> thisfred: sounds cool
<dobey> ugh. not feeling the greatest today
<thisfred> lisettte: we'd like it to look a little less ugly than I made it so far, but it doesn't have to be on brand or anything, since it's just example code.
<lisettte> thisfred: aha
<rye> ok, ubuntuone-scripts are unmanageable now. Starting to manage
<ralsina> dobey: you *are* the greatest. There, better?
<dobey> no :)
<ralsina> hey, I tried!
<dobey> but i did just troll Neil deGrasse Tyson again, so it's a start.
<gatox> dobey, ping... question: in mac we are using the buildout to configure the development environment, the thing is, im trying to keep the things as independent as possible, but u1lint is starting pylint as a process and this process is tryinng to use the python from the system, not the one from the buildout... it is reasonable to modify u1lint to start the python from the buildout instead of the one from the system for MAC?? (just wanted to kn
<gatox> ow if i can do that... to avoid adding a lot of folders from the buildout to the pythonpath of the system)
<ralsina> you mentioned that on "Iron Sky" the moon nazis are not astronomically correct?
<ralsina> gatox: why not just manipulate PATH?
<dobey> ralsina: no. much much better than that: https://twitter.com/#!/dohbee/status/194792155791892480
<ralsina> he
<gatox> ralsina, path? i'm addinng a python_u1... to avoid crashing and don't affect the system just to run tests, etc
<dobey> gatox: i have no idea how the buildout works. why does pylint not "just work" ?
<ralsina> gatox: let's talk about this on mumble in 10'. You are probably making it too hard for yourself :-)
<dobey> gatox: and how do we solve this for other places where we do subprocess.Popen()?
<ralsina> gatox: for example: u1lint probably has system python on its shebang, and shouldn't
<gatox> dobey, inn other places we have all the dependencies installed in the system...... that is not what the buiildout do
<ralsina> gatox: or pylint does
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i know
<dobey> ralsina: conversly, i recently saw a report about us using "env python" on shebang, and saying we shouldn't
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... let me know when you can have a quick mumble, and i'll tell you what is going on
<ralsina> gatox: in both cases, that's because they were installed using the system python, since setup.py is supposed to put the "right" python there
<ralsina> dobey: yes env python is bad for things that are installed system wide
<briancurtin> gatox: subprocesses don't really start correctly in the buildout - i have the same problem in Windows that i've temporarily fixed by finding the "bin\python-script.py" and inserting it as the first argument to sys.executable
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> briancurtin, i add the bin folder from the buildout to the PATH...... but i rename the python in there to python_u1, and use that to run tests, etc
<briancurtin> so if you want to run Popen([sys.executable, "yourscript.py", "your arg"]) it really has to be [sys.executable, "path\to\bin\python-script.py", "yourscript.py"...]
<ralsina> so, let's call the custom python "python" and add that to the PATH
<ralsina> why would that not work?
<ralsina> except of course for things that have the python hardcoded
<dobey> briancurtin: hrmm, nobody should ever be passing sys.executable to Popen()
<briancurtin> dobey: any reason?
<thisfred> lisettte: to give you an idea of how much we need your help, this is what it looks like now: http://ubuntuone.com/1aHSGoXtfWsHs91TmR6CKt Note that this is not super urgent, so it needs to be planned in at some point, and again, the aim is not to make it look as good as possible, but more like someone has actually given any thought to it.
<gatox> ralsina, well... in this case doing that i'll have the same problem, because pylint has that.....
<ralsina> gatox: unless we install pylint using that python
<thisfred> also: one feature that isn't shown yet is "ta
<ralsina> or we also do a virtualenv
<dobey> briancurtin: well, it's python, so any random piece of code you import could change it out form under you. and there should never be any need to use it. if you find yourself using it, you're grasping straws to work around a larger problem, it would seem
<thisfred> "tags", which have to be attachable to any item, and searchable/filterable
<gatox> ralsina, actually now the ONLY problem remaining is for pylint... if it is possible to modify u1lint to add 1 line...... problem solved
<briancurtin> dobey: so how would you start a script using the same python interpreter you used? i get that someone could change it, but we're running tests with it (the common usage of Popen([sys.executable...])), so...don't change it
<lisettte> thisfred: cool
<dobey> briancurtin: why should you start a script with the same interpreter?
<ralsina> dobey: because we don't want to use the broken system python
<briancurtin> why wouldn't you? i dont get it. problem: i want to run another script - solution: run another script
<dobey> yes, why do you *care* what interpreter it runs with, or that it's python?
<ralsina> dobey: because pylint *loads* the module it's parsing. If the module uses things that are not installed on the python pylint is using, it breaks horribly.
<dobey> how is that a problem with Popen() though?
<ralsina> dobey: it's a problem with pylint using the wrong interpreter. If when calling popen you call "therightpython pylint" it works
<dobey> why is pylint using the wrong interpreter? PATH is wrong?
<gatox> dobey, pylint is using the interpreter from the system, and the buildout generates his own python with all the libs
<gatox> we want to use the one from the buildout
<dobey> but *WHY* is it using the system one?
<gatox> but without breaking the one from the system
<ralsina> dobey: because pylint's first line says "#!/usr/bin/python"
<dobey> so do all of our scripts
<ralsina> dobey: not i they are installed via setup.py with the python you want to use. The shebang is corrected on install.
<ralsina> Which is why I believe that pylint is not installed correctly
<gatox> ralsina, ( briancurtin correct if i'm wrong ) we don't have pylint installed, we have the eggs inside the eggs folder from the buildout and we are taking them from there
<briancurtin> gatox: correct
<gatox> ralsina, so that's why we need to call it in this case like: python_u1 pylint *args
<urbanape> Dr_Who: thanks for all the input on the Files app. I'll be incorporating a lot of that over the next few days.
<ralsina> gatox: if pylint is not installed, where did that pylint came from/
<ralsina> ?
<gatox> ralsina, fromm the buildout, the buildout download a bunch of stuff...... but don't install those libs, instead creeate a custom python that use them, so your system remains clean from the development environment
<mandel> gatox, FYI in order to ensure that we do not brake lots of things with the tcpactivation I first have to make some changes in devtool
<ralsina> gatox: and it installs a pylint script with the wrong shebang?
<gatox> mandel, ack
<Dr_Who> you're very welcome urbanape :-)
<gatox> briancurtin, can you explain that? ^^
<Dr_Who> urbanape, will certainly do some more
<dobey> ralsina: maybe it got built with system python?
<ralsina> dobey: that's my guess
<dobey> a full log of the buildout build would be helpful i guess :)
 * ralsina suggests editig the freaking pylint script
<briancurtin> gatox: i have no idea. on windows theres no shebang. we have an env.bat script which sets up paths and copies pylint (and a few others) out of their deep egg structures and puts them in the bin\ folder to be run
<ralsina> briancurtin: and those bats use the system python instead of the custom one?
<gatox> i'm doing something similar in mac
<briancurtin> ralsina: everything is started from bin\python.exe which is actually the system python but called with bin\python-script.py to setup "the buildout" (modifies sys.path to point to all of the eggs and whatnot")
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, I am lost now. But that's normal.
 * ralsina suggests using a virtualenv
<ralsina> but probably just more hassle
<gatox> ralsina, we are going to have some problems with PyQt with virtualenv i think
<ralsina> gatox: I just copy it
<ralsina> gatox: since it doesn't install in virtualenv
<ralsina> gatox: or buildout for that matter
<briancurtin> bin\python.exe actually executes """C:\Python27\python.exe bin\python-script.py""" to give your bin\python.exe the right environment
<ralsina> briancurtin: ahhhhh
<ralsina> ok, so if it's just pylint, and we use pylint for nothing else, let's change pylint.bat (and the pylint shebang on mac) so it does the right thing/
<ralsina> or let's not run pylint on windows where it never wors anyway
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/queue-limit-3-0/+merge/103174
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-981255-3-0/+merge/103179
<dobey> thisfred, urbanape: ^^ if you could please review those. they're simple backports from trunk to stable-3-0
<thisfred> kk
<dobey> ralsina: btw, what about switch to pyflakes/pep8 or flake8 and just killing pylint?
<Dr_Who> urbanape, say did you have any thoughts / feedback on the little design tweek I had sent you ?
<ralsina> dobey: pyflakes/pep8 doesn't notice missing docstrings
<ralsina> dobey: and that was just the first time we tried to use it on something
<urbanape> Dr_Who: we actually had some mockups like that, and have some UI work on the roadmap that will enter that territory.
<Dr_Who> o cool ?  is that up on a wiki somewhere or akin ?
<gatox> mmmmm it's really easy to check for missing strings with ast....
 * gatox is going to send a patch to pyflakes
<gatox> missing docstrings
<ralsina> in any case, even a first quick test did not fill me with confidence :-(
<dobey> boo
<gatox> me
<dobey> does PEP 8 require docstrings? or is that all PEP 257?
<briancurtin> 257, 8 just references it
<gatox> ralsina, dobey thisfred mandel alecu briancurtin mmcc standup?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> dobey, pep8 does requires some docstrings; pep257 expands on it. http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/#documentation-strings
<ralsina> me
<alecu> but... "Docstrings are not necessary for non-public methods"
<alecu> me
 * mmcc doesn't know what to say here. me?
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> mmcc: yes :-)
<mandel> me
<mandel> ups
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Improve MAC OS scripts to configure the development environment. Almost done, just need to fix some issues running pylint.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the mac os scripts and propose the branches for all U1.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: found and fixed indexing bug in u1db, added real persistence to u1todo TODO: bug #987414 BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987414 in U1DB "Implement get_index_keys_from_index" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987414
<dobey> λ DONE: backports, expense, review
<dobey> λ TODO: backports, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads call, mgmt call, helped around, some reviews, management stuff, etc. TODO: help around, reviews, etc. BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> DONE: some research on SSL handshake error, team leads meeting, back to security issues
<alecu> TODO: roadmap call, code some more
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: fought with Qt/PyQt version matching, got environment re-setup after that to do a one-off release and test it
<briancurtin> TODO: i think i have Qt/PyQt figured out, have to rebuild it. fix up installer issues
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: email, wiki setup; code and dependencies downloaded
<mmcc> BLOCKED: None
<mmcc> TODO: run tests, ask lots of questions
<mandel> ok, I go
<mandel> DONE: Update ssl logging branch according to reviews. Some reviews. Work on tcpactivation got to the point of having tests running via tcp and domain sockets. Work on getting squid tests running on windows (will propose in a little)
<mandel> TODO: add a bug so that tcp test cases from ubuntuone devtools can use endpoints (allow domain sockets to be used) Propose squid tests on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<urbanape> dobey: you're good to go
 * urbanape needs to remove himself from review days
<dobey> oh right, guess we should put mmcc there instead :)
<ralsina> urbanape: yes, and you can probably stop showing up on standups, although you are welcome :-)
<ralsina> dobey, mmcc: yes, mmcc you are going to have a code review day. Take friday so you are not alone :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: at least for the 1st month
<ralsina> mmcc: the review day schedule should be in your google calendar
<mmcc> ralsina, ok, I'll check
<dobey> make sure you log in with the right account to google docs :)
<mmcc> ralsina: I have nothing on there right now.
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm
<mmcc> dobey: yep :) I use a separate browser for my personal account, for years now
<ralsina> mmcc: do you have any calendars other than your own?
<mmcc> ralsina: no - just mine and "Tasks"
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, sending you a few
<ralsina> mmcc: your account name?
<mmcc> mike.mccracken@canonical.com
<mandel> ralsina, any idea why would I have a TCP miss in squid when trying to get a resource form localhost?
<ralsina> mandel: TCP_MISS is normal, it means "getting from server"
<ralsina> mmcc: there, you should now have 3 more calendars
<mandel> ralsina, I get the following: paste.ubuntu.com/944210
<mandel> ralsina, the deny is expected, the miss are not happening on linux
<mmcc> ralsina: yes. what is the the core hours schedule about? it's busy…
<ralsina> mmcc: I usually have that one disabled, but is to show you when each person in online services is supposed to be working
<ralsina> mmcc: just in case you want to see if you can meet with someone
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, ok. I get it
<ralsina> mandel: as I said, TCP_MISS is perfectly normal
<ralsina> mandel: TCP_MISS or TCP_HIT are "good" results
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. so when that happens, what is the client mean to do?
<ralsina> mandel: makes no diference at all to the client
<ralsina> mandel: the client still gets a page
<ralsina> mandel: TCP_MISS => gets it from the server TCP_HIT => gets it from cache
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting a 504 Gateway timeout
<ralsina> mandel: hmmm
<ralsina> mandel: that's something else
<ralsina> mandel: it could be it's not able to connect to the server
<mandel> ralsina, to localhost with no firewall, weird..
<dobey> damn sinuses
<ralsina> mandel: squid should never "create" a 504
 * dobey has now deleted all the currently existing maverick packages from nightlies
<dobey> EOL FTW
<dobey> mandel: btw, it seems squid is just slow to start on the lucid ppa build. :( https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102707979/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.ubuntuone-dev-tools_3.1%2Br66-19~lucid1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mandel> dobey, looking
<mandel> dobey, shall we wait longer? for the rest of the platforms there is no problem
<dobey> mandel: how long are we waiting now exactly?
<urbanape> mmcc: if you want, you can just swap review days with me (Tuesdays)
<mmcc> urbanape: I don't know enough to have a preference :) whatever's easiest, I guess…
<urbanape> well, I just switched it to eric/?? for today.
<mmcc> urbanape: but today might be a bad day to start ;) (or a good day?)
<urbanape> Like the Klingons say, "Today is a good day to review merge proposals."
<thisfred> I just switched it to ralsina/ralsina
<mmcc> urbanape: those are some nerdy Klingons
<urbanape> (it's a lot like dying)
<ralsina> thisfred: hmmm
<ralsina> thisfred: what's that, "anything can happen tuesdays"?
<thisfred> oh wait, did you complete my evaluation yet? :D
<ralsina> urbanape: reviews are not at all like dying. Dying you only do once. Reviews, we do twice.
<urbanape> hahahahaha
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, it says, "ask jdo when he's back from the dentist"
<mandel> dobey, look at like 222 in ubuntuone/devtools/services/squid.py
<mandel> dobey, we look and try several times to know the state of the proxy, we can either increase the numbers or just add 10, 15 to it, longer might be too much
<thisfred> ralsina: truly anything can happen in that case :D
<thisfred> "I'll get me coat then..."
<ralsina> thisfred: he
<dobey> Perhaps today *is* a good day to dye.
<thisfred> punning clans are here again
<mandel> thisfred, what mouse walks using just two legs?
 * thisfred puts fingers in ears and hums loudly
<mandel> thisfred, Mickey Mouse!
<mandel> thisfred, and the duck?
 * thisfred hums louder
<mandel> thisfred, then I wont tell you :P
<mandel> windows es un hijo de puta que merece una muerte lenta
<mandel> ralsina, if you use locahols on windows + squid it does not know how to resolve it to 127.0.0.1
<ralsina> mandel: yuck
<ralsina> ping localhols fails on linux too ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, double yuck, good news, ubuntuone-dev-tools squid tests now run on windows, which means I'll propose the branch and we can start running proxy tests on jenkins
<ralsina> mandel: nice!
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, question, I'm using Popen to launch squid, if I use pipes on widows it always crashes, any idea?
<briancurtin> mandel: do you have any example code?
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, give me a sec and I'll push the branch
<ralsina> mandel: it should just work, code please
<thisfred> lolcaholics unanimous
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, if I do not pass -X to squid (which means be very verbose in stdout) it does not crash
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, you can find the code in lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests
<ralsina> mandel: are you capturing stdout/stderr? If you are not, things may crash on windows
<thisfred> cautionary tale: I used the string "lolcathost" once in a functional test to see what happened with illegal urls. Then I forgot all about that, and later when something changed and it failed, neither I now someone else who was looking at it actually saw it wasn't localhost, so we lost about an hour wondering why the test was asserting that it *shouldn't* work against localhost.
<mandel> ralsina, I do and when I don't it works
<thisfred> There's a lesson in there somewhere
<ralsina> thisfred: next time use something that doesn't look like a typo :-)
<mandel> thisfred, on windows we have been seeing dns lookups for localhost.. is weird
<ralsina> mandel: then don't :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: that could well be it :)
<mandel> ralsina, I want to do things right :)
<ralsina> mandel: localhost may or may not be in your hosts
<ralsina> mandel: that ship has sailed
<mandel> ralsina, I could remove the -X will get less info but will work
<ralsina> mandel: ok, no idea, really
<mandel> ralsina, then I'll remove the -X and screw windows since we have access to the jenkins machine to see wtf is happening
<ralsina> mandel: sounds like a plan
<ralsina> mandel: let's pick our battles
<alecu> mandel, since this will run inside trial, have you considered reactor.spawnProcess for squid?
<dobey> mandel: capturing stdout/stderr on windows, crashes?
<mandel> alecu, nop, but this is an update to present code, it sounds like a good idea for improvement
<mandel> dobey, capturing A LOT of stdout makes squid on windows crash, not python
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well
<dobey> something inappropriate about squid's mother, then
<mandel> dobey, I did mention that too :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i would expect no less of you, mandel
<mandel> thisfred, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325
<mandel> dobey, hehe I know
<mandel> dobey, feel free to review ^
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1 in a few minutes?
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, I'd appreciate if you can test https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325 on your windows boxes
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's do it
<mandel> dobey, also, squid fails to parse C:\path\in\windows you have to add it to the config as C:\\squid\\has\\mummy\\issues
<dobey> of course
<mandel> typo intended :)
<mandel> dobey, and fails to pick up localhost..
 * thisfred reviews
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, FYI I'll be working a little tom morning on ubuntuone-dev-tools to add support for domain sockets in the tcp tests cases I added last time, that way I wont leave dirty reactor on linux and we will be able to run the tcpactivation and ipc tests both on domain sockets and tcp sockets
<dobey> uh
<alecu> mandel, great.
<mandel> ok, with that EOD from here, laters o/
<dobey> and i need to get lunch
<mandel> alecu, I'm off to walk the dog and rugby, check https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl/+merge/103147 if you want I can remove logger, no problema what so ever, I'll me back at my 1:00 am or something like that
<alecu> mandel, great, thanks.
<briancurtin> be back shortly, running to the bank and to grab a sandwich
<ralsina> that nice feeling when the windows implementation works on linux
 * briancurtin back
<gatox> ok, now i have EVERYTHING working on mac
<mmcc> gatox: I'm listening, what wasn't working before? I'm still digging around getting familiar with the code I've grabbed…
<mmcc> (so that'd be helpful info - knowing what shouldn't work :) )
<gatox> mmcc, i was just creating a couple of scripts so when you finish with the buildout, you can run another script to set some env-vars..... and then you will be able to run tests and lint checks, etc..... without a lot fo paths configuration and stuff
<mmcc> gatox: aha, so that's very relevant to my interests, as you might imagine
<gatox> mmcc, i'll update the document as soon as the branches start landing
<gatox> mmcc, yes :P
<mmcc> gatox: ok, good - for now I will just keep reading code/readmes/pyqt docs…
<gatox> urbanape, ping
<gatox> urbanape, hi, i'm going to create a branch from your mac-branch-port to fix the remaining things, so we can speed up that to make it land and we don't have to bother you with all the changes now that you went back to your team, if there is any problem with this please let me know :D
<gatox> and i'll propose the new branch
<achiang> facundobatista: so, last night i decided that u1sd simply couldn't handle a directory of 100GB+ so i did a workaround and just sync subdirs directly
<facundobatista> achiang, probably, I don't think anybody tried with throwing 100GB at once...
<mmcc> gatox: still figuring things out - so urbanape is on a different team and was just helping get the OSX port started? how long has the effort been going on and how far is it along?
<urbanape> mmcc: not long
<urbanape> and yeah, I'm on the Web & Mobile team
<urbanape> gatox: pong
<gatox> urbanape, hi... did you read my message?
<gatox> urbanape, it's ok with you?
<urbanape> nope, no problem
<mmcc> urbanape: is there any overlap between the OSX code and your iOS code?
<ralsina_lunch> gatox, dobey: reviews please https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_in_ubuntu/+merge/103336
<gatox> ralsina_lunch, on it
<ralsina_lunch> dobey: that one should go in the P SRU so be harsh with it please ;-)
<urbanape> mmcc: not really. We could ostensibly re-use the SSO code, but right now, we're hewing more closely to the linux and mac ports.
<mmcc> urbanape: s/mac/win ?
<urbanape> er, yeah
<mmcc> yeah so I was just looking at the SSO stuff. I'm curious how it's done on iOS. I've used the OSX keychain, but I don't know what the done thing on iOS is…
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<mmcc> gatox: does one of your pending doc changes involve installing dbus? either I have a path wrong or I need to install…
<gatox> mmcc, no, you are probably trying to run the tests in the wrong branch or not ignoring the proper files
<gatox> mmcc, you don't need dbus
<gatox> mmcc, are you using this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112
<mmcc> gatox: sorry, bzr newbie. what's the fastest way to answer that question? :)
<mmcc> bzr info didn't seem helpful there
<gatox> mmcc, are you trying to run the tests for sso?
<mmcc> yes.
<mmcc> for completeness' sake, here's what I'm doing:
<gatox> mmcc, show me the result of "bzr info" inside the sso foldeer
<mmcc> Users/mmccrack/Documents/Canonical/Source/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/parts/ubuntu-sso-client
<mmcc> % bzr info
<mmcc> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<mmcc> Location:
<mmcc>   branch root: .
<mmcc> Related branches:
<mmcc>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-sso-client/
<mmcc> oof, that was ugly. sorry for the multiline spam there
<gatox> mmcc, right...... so, there do: bzr merge lp:~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port
<gatox> mmcc, and you will merge your local copy of sso with the content of that branch
<gatox> mmcc, you can also branch locally if you want to leave that one clean, like this:
<gatox> bzr branch ubuntu-sso-client new-sso-branch......
<gatox> and merge in the new branch..... so you will keep a clean copy of sso just in case
<mmcc> gatox: ok, well for now I just merged in place. I can always grab a clean copy later I guess
<mmcc> thanks
<gatox> mmcc, yes.....
<gatox> mmcc, now, try to run the tests in that branch as the docs says, and let me know if that works
<mmcc> ok, so the doc has a PYTHONPATH override that I need to translate to my filesystem again. just a minute
<gatox> mmcc, yes, the script that i made is going to avoid doing that..... but is not in trunk yet
<mmcc> gatox: that's good news :)
<gatox> mmcc, yep! :D
<dobey> bah, where are the free downloads on google music now
<mmcc> gatox: so now it's dying when it tries to import resources_rc from ubuntu_sso.qt.ui - I note the import line has been wrapped with pylint comments…
<gatox> mmcc, yes...... sorry about that...... as you are running the test manually, you need to compile everything by your own.....
<gatox> mmcc, execute: python setup.py build
<mmcc> aha, ok
<gatox> mmcc, later when the ./run-mac-tests will be available, you wont need to do that (among other things)
<mmcc> gatox: are there other parts I need to build?
<mmcc> from ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txwebserver import HTTPWebServer
<mmcc> ImportError: No module named txwebserver
<dobey> yay buildout using the old devtools
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhh that's because the devtools that the buildout is downloading is not the last version
<gatox> mmcc, you can do this:
<briancurtin> yeah, that should be changed to be by source instead of a tarball/egg/whatever
<briancurtin> or some other fix to get the latest version
<gatox> mmcc, (in another folder) bzr branch ubuntuone-dev-tools........ then replace the content of: buildout-path/eggs/ubuntuone-dev-tools*/ubuntuone/devtools....... when the content of the devtools that you download it
<gatox> mmcc, is it clear? i can explain it better if you want
<mmcc> gatox: yeah, I'm a little confused
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... typing......
<gatox> mmcc, do you have mumble already configured?
<mmcc> gatox: I'm going to say no, because I don't know what that is
<ralsina> mmcc: mumble is our corporate voip "solution"
<ralsina> mmcc: let me find the wiki page for you, but it should be on the new employee one
<dobey> it's also what some people do when on mumble
<mmcc> ralsina, ok - then definitely no, but I do have it on the todo list, I have the link
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<gatox> mmcc, here you have: https://wiki.canonical.com/StayingInTouch/Voice/Mumble?action=show&redirect=Mumble
<gatox> sorry..... https://wiki.canonical.com/StayingInTouch/Voice/Mumble
<gatox> mmcc, well...... i'll explain you here......
<mmcc> gatox, is this path & devtools stuff fixed in your new branch?
<gatox> mmcc, in my branch is fixed everything, except the devtools thing....
<mmcc> I ask because it's lunchtime + 2hrs for me and if I could come back and just use a new branch, that might be more efficient
<mmcc> ah, ok. saw your reply while typing
<gatox> mmcc, do you need to have lunch?? no problem... we can do this: go, let me propose the branches.... and i'll guide you later using my branches, altough there won't be in trunk yet...
<gatox> mmcc, but you will help to test if they work
<mmcc> ok gatox , that sounds like a good plan. I'll be back shortly…
<gatox> mmcc, no problem...... let me know when you are around
 * alecu goes to the kinder
<gatox> brb....... need to get some food
<gatox> back
<mmcc> gatox, back.
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<gatox> mmcc, so..... can you tell me in which step of the doc are you?
<mmcc> gatox, well, I've done everything in the doc.
<mmcc> gatox  so I guess it's the last step that is failing
<gatox> mmcc, ok...... go to the ubuntuone-windows-installer folder and do this: bzr merge lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mac-env
<gatox> mmcc, once the merge is complete a env-mac file should appear in: ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/devsetup
<gatox> sorry: env-mac
<mmcc> gatox, yes it did
<gatox> mmcc, you can execute that file doing: ./env-mac
<gatox> that should prepare the system so you can run the tests, etc easier
<gatox> mmcc, just to let you know..... the content of this branches might change before they land...... so maybe you will need to update your env after the branches land
<mmcc> gatox, ok
<gatox_mac> mmcc, if everything was ok running env-mac, you will see:
<gatox_mac> Rename python to python_u1 to avoid crash when adding folder to SYSTEM PATH
<gatox_mac> Adding bin to PATH
<gatox_mac> Adding u1trial to env-vars
<gatox_mac> Adding u1lint to env-vars
<gatox_mac> Adding pylint to env-vars
<mmcc> gatox I see it's appending to ~/.profile, which I don't currently use. I might use what it puts there but keep it in a separate file to use manually. I'm a little paranoid about automatically setting dev env vars…
<gatox> mmcc, ok, feel free to put that wherever you want, the importat thing is those paths are accesible
<gatox> mmcc, so....... if you use .profile, or something else...... when that is done..... you will be able to open a new terminal and type: echo $pylint...... and you should see the path to pylint..... let me knnow if that is working
<gatox> mmcc, is it working'
<gatox> ?
<mmcc> gatox: sorry for the delay, no - but I think maybe I'm complicating it by using zsh… :\
<mmcc> still it's not working for me in bash either. I get a complaint that the full path to u1trial is not a valid identifier
<gatox> mmcc, can you show me the output?
<mmcc> gatox just a sec
<gatox> mmcc, you can use this to share output or code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gatox> mmcc, if you can show me the output that you get when running env-mac....... and the content of .profile or the file where you are putting this
<mmcc> gatox, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/944682/
<gatox> mmcc, ahhh i see...... i need to fix something in my branch
<mmcc> that one is missing the PATH edit because I had already executed it once
<mmcc> yes, there's a quoting thing going on here, right?
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhhh you follow the doc where it says to copy u1lint and u1trial into bin manually..... remove them from there....... using my branch that is not necessary
<mmcc> gatox, ok
<gatox> mmcc, inside the ubuntuone-windows-installer folder, do: bzr revert && bzr merge lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mac-env
<gatox> so you will get the env-mac file with the changes i just upload
<mmcc> gatox, ok, underway
<gatox> now...... remove the content of .profile that the script added.... and run ./env-mac again
<gatox> and show me again the content of .profile
<mmcc> gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/944689/
<gatox> mmcc, nice.....
<gatox> mmcc, you can move the content of .profile later.... just check that this work, and then you can move that
<mmcc> gatox, so then the idea is I will run e.g. bin/python_u1 $pylint
<mmcc> (that works)
<gatox> mmcc, not yet.....
<gatox> mmcc, you will need to do a couple of things more (sorry...... if this were already in trunk it would be easy)
<mmcc> gatox, no worries. I've seen much (much) worse
<gatox> mmcc, so, now in another folder (in your home or whatever) do: bzr branch lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/u1lint-mac-support
<gatox> mmcc, this willl give you the new devtools
<mmcc> gatox, ok done
<gatox> mmcc, go to the u1lint-mac-support folder.... and copy the "ubuntuone" folder.... and with that folder, replace the one in: buildout-folder/scripts/devsetup/eggs/ubuntuone_dev_tools-3.0.0-py2.7.egg
<mmcc> gatox, ok done
<gatox> and then copy u1lint from u1lint-mac-support/bin/u1lint (again.... sorry for the manual steps... this will be automatically once the branches land).... and copy that file into (replacing the existing one): buildout-folder/scripts/devsetup/eggs/ubuntuone_dev_tools-3.0.0-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO/scripts/u1lint
<mmcc> gatox, ok done…
<mmcc> gatox: same with u1trial?
<gatox> mmcc, no, no need
<mmcc> gatox: ok
<gatox> mmcc, now you should be able to do (in anotherrrr folder): bzr branch lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/mac-port ubuntu-sso-client   (this is the branch from urrbanape + some other stuff)
<dobey> gatox: why are you using 3.0.0?
<gatox> dobey, it's the buildout
<gatox> dobey, we should be using trunk
<dobey> indeed you should be :)
<gatox> dobey, i'm using trunk..... the buildout is downloading 3.0.0..... but i'm replacing it
<dobey> gatox: buildout shouldn't download 3.0.0; it should just build the one from trunk, like it does with sso and protocol and the other stuff of ours
<gatox> mmcc, once you download that branch...... open a new terminal (just inn case, so we are sure that the env-vars are loaded, etc)...... go inside the last ubuntu-sso-client branch that we download....... and you should be able to do: ./run-mac-tests
<gatox> dobey, i know..... but i wasn't working in that part... i was focus in having the tests running in mac... i'll modify that later, or talk with brian if he prefers to do it
<gatox> mmcc, let me know if that works
<mmcc> gatox: not quite, setup.py complains:
<mmcc> To build this program you need https://launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhh i thought you have that.... just a sec
<gatox> mmcc, ok, great! i was missing that
<gatox> mmcc, open the run-mac-tests script with some editor
<mmcc> gatox ok
<gatox> and replace the line: ./setup.py build....... with: python_u1 setup.py build
<mmcc> gatox. I thought that's what you'd say. that works.
<gatox> mmcc, are the tests running?
<mmcc> gatox:  yes.
<gatox> mmcc, AWESOME!! \o/
<mmcc> gatox, PASSED (skips=50, successes=583)
<gatox> mmcc, that is correct!
<alecu> gatox: congrats!
<mmcc> gatox: yes, thanks for the patient help :)
<gatox> mmcc, no problem!
<gatox> mmcc, now you can run the tests just using the run-mac-tests script.... but only for sso (the tests in the other branches are not working though)
<gatox> ok....... now i'm EOD :P
<mmcc> ok gatox, thanks again. good night
<gatox> mmcc, bye...... i'll connected anyway.... ping me if you have any problem
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!! bye
<dobey> thisfred: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/sdtool-q-3-0/+merge/103376 ? :)
<ralsina> End of day for me. Have fun people, see you all tomorrow!
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<thisfred> dobey: I don't understand the operators.setitem?
<thisfred> dobey: ah, assignment is not a function?
<thisfred> is the reason?
<thisfred> nm. stupid lambdas :P
<dobey> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984 for reference. i don't know exactly
<thisfred> I think I do
 * dobey just backporting merges from trunk :)
<thisfred> can't do lambda x: whatever = x, because whatever = x is a statement, and you can't do statements in lambda
<dobey> right
<thisfred> dobey: approved
<dobey> cool
<dobey> alright, later all!
#ubuntuone 2012-04-25
<jo-erlend> I would really love to have a home Ubuntu One server. This would be used to synchronize locally for all members of the family or small business. I mean; when I'm at home, Ubuntu One will automatically synchronize with my local server, which will in turn synchronize online. Is this currently possible?
<popey> jo-erlend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<jo-erlend> popey, that syncs my server with ubuntuone. But how do I sync my client with my server?
<popey> jo-erlend: there is no LAN sync yet
<JamesTait> Morning all! *8OD
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mandel: do you recall off-the-top-of-your-head how to determine what reactor I need to be running for SyncDaemonTool to be working?
<mandel> rye, which os?
<mandel> rye, and, AFAIK the best choice would be the glib on linux any on windows since the IPC is native to twisted
<mandel> rye, son on windows, you can let twisted decide which reactor to use
<rye> mandel: both, for linux i'll grab glib2reactor
<rye> oh
<rye> mandel: thanks
<mandel> rye, no problem :)
<mandel> rye, bare in mind that because sd has integration with unity and uses pygobject it uses the glib3reactor
<mandel> rye, in case youwant to use it with some gtk ui or something
<rye> mandel: no, no gui for now but thanks, will keep this in mind
<mandel> rye, let me know if you need any help :)
<rye> mandel: sure :)
<rye> verterok: is there a better way to query for metadata of 23K files than dbus request?
<rye> i wonder whether we could gain anything by using xattrs
<rye> ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient ?
<rye> imported by syncdaemon?
<rye> ummm
<gatox> good morning!
<verterok> rye: with syncdaemon off, you can always "query" the data in tricask...but's not even close to the dbus methods
<rye> 2012-04-25 14:12:18+0300 [-] ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<rye> seriously??...
<mandel> rye, where is that happening?
<mandel> rye, if it happens with the glib2reactor that is done on purpose to avoid getting in a segfault
<mandel> rye,  that probably means you need the glib3reactor
 * mandel is kind of embarrassed he knows such details from twisted
<rye> mandel: erm... where do i get glib3reactor?
<mandel> rye, let me check
<mandel> rye, can you import twisted.internet.gireactor ?
<mandel> rye, or twisted.internet.gtk3reactor?
<mandel> rye,  the name is not that consistent
<rye> mandel: gireactor works, thank you. I searched for glib3 and found that it does not exist :)
<mandel> cool
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hello mandel
<mandel> ralsina, apparently nicola is getting traction it was mentioned in python madrid O_o
<ralsina> mandel: really?
<ralsina> mandel: cool :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and it was not mean :)
<ralsina> tell them I said hi ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, will do :)
<mandel> ralsina, so, got bad news for you, I have been running the u1-client tests enabling the squid tests and they are broken :(
<rye> hammertime
<mandel> ralsina, is the tests, so is not THAT bad
<ralsina> mandel: on windows?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, windows + squid == broken tests
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: is it the squid or the tests? Because we can always switch to a more "windows" proxy
<mandel> ralsina, this is just some work I'm doing before I land the tcpactivation code, I want to have 100% tests running on windows to avoid braking it
<ralsina> even though I would hate it
<mandel> ralsina, is not squid, since other tests are ok
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, I'll take a look, I prefer to 'loose' some time on this, and go to the mac port knowing what works than spending time on mac, get back and find everything broken, what do you think?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> lessons learned and all that
<mandel> ralsina, hehe just what I though, is less stressful too
<mandel> ralsina, we can start landing the fixes for u1-devtools, check the problem and later add the squid to the jenkins machine
<mandel> gatox, morning! I need your evil windows machine :)
<gatox> mandel, shoot
<briancurtin> if you need any less evil machines, let me know
<mandel> briancurtin, I do :)
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox, can you run the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets
<ralsina> hi  gatox, briancurtin
<briancurtin> hi ralsina
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox, I've moved the tests implementations to use twisted.internet.endpoints so that we can pass descriptions and use tcp and domain sockets with no code changes and the api of twisted is a little diff
<mandel> so, I'm not sure if it is correctly implemented :(
<briancurtin> mandel: any dependency here, or just put that branch in the path and run sso tests, right?
<mandel> briancurtin, no deps, just pull and runtests :)
<gatox> mandel, all the tests are ok..... just a couple of lint issues......... but i don't trust pylint in windows
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<gatox> need to leave for a while....REALLY IMPORTANT errand..... i'll be back as soon as possible!
<briancurtin> ah, it looks like i need to update run-tests.bat in dev-tools
<mandel> briancurtin, yep, is my crappy old one
<alecu> hola all!
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: I'll be starting a little later today. I need to go with my daughter to kinder, since it's the kinder's 70th anniversary, and they are throwing a party.
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: I'll be back before standup (I *hope*)
<ralsina> alecu: ack
 * alecu is not much fond of socializing with other parents.
<ralsina> alecu: having arrived 1 hour late for "the first pencilbox" ceremony, I feel your pain ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: s/parents/humans/
<alecu> exactly!
<ralsina> so go have "fun"
 * mandel imagines alecu as a desperate house husband, the ginger one :P
<achiang> hello, is there a way to clear out the u1sd queue? i asked the daemon to sync a directory and it pushed 2GB of traffic last night, but no actual files seem to have been uploaded
<briancurtin> mandel: domain socket branch passes for me
<mandel> briancurtin, great, I'll me doing some more minor changes to allow domain sockets, will update ALL tests in ALL projects and will ask for evil machines again :)
<mandel> achiang, I think rye  can help with that
 * achiang waits
<achiang> :)
<achiang> mandel: rye: hm, seems to actually be making progress now. a diff of u1sdtool --waiting from 10 minutes ago to now does show a change
<achiang> who knows what it was doing last night. :-/
<rye> achiang: what os and what release are you running?
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch!
 * mandel lunch
<achiang> rye: whatever is in latest precise
<ralsina> briancurtin: the BAT syntax is having a cagematch with bash syntax to see what's uglier, and they both got smashed on the face with  folding chairs
<ralsina> briancurtin: I mean FOR %%A in (python.exe) do (SET PYTHONEXEPATH=%%~$PATH:A)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i want to meet the person who created the batch language, just to see what is wrong with them
<ralsina> briancurtin: What, for the living and loving heart of bruce wayne is that supposed to do?
<ralsina> I mean, why a loop?
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's actually a method i came across several times around the web for doing something like this, so the more i saw it in searches, the more i figured that's how it has to be. i'm not sure how to replace it, but i wish i knew
<ralsina> briancurtin: hehe
<ralsina> briancurtin: I would call that cargo cult programming, but then  Iwould have to understand what it does to replace it (or not) so I will abstain
<briancurtin> haha, when i was reading jane's email i was thinking "which one of you told her about the batch scripts"
<ralsina> haha
<rye> achiang: you might want to install the indicator and see whether the queue is being processed or it is stuck at 200
<achiang> rye: oh! there's an indicator?
<rye> ah
<rye> achiang: https://launchpad.net/indicator-ubuntuone - my pet rock
 * rye is back to hammertime
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1 code review type "I give up"
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks :)
<ralsina> WTF, I had a branch with two reviews, now it has none!
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_in_ubuntu/+merge/103337
<ralsina> And it had failed merge attempts and now it doesn't! WTF????
<rye> sweet. """ u"something".replace(u"o", u"b"), """ returns a tuple. Who notices why? :)
<ralsina> gatox: could you +1 that one?
<briancurtin> trailing comma
<rye> briancurtin: eeexactly
<ralsina> rye: almost anything is a tuple with  trailing comma :-)
<ralsina> a=2,
<rye> ralsina: print "not really",
<ralsina> means a is a tuple :-)
<ralsina> rye: because print doesn't return a value
<briancurtin> that's why the print statement is awful
<briancurtin> print function for life
<dobey> ralsina: wtf
<ralsina> dobey: I have no idea. Never saw that happen before
<dobey> ralsina: indeed. i'll look into it
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<dobey> ralsina: maybe something happened to LP last night/this am, that screwed with the db
<ralsina> dobey: I just noticed it when I was about to ping you about it failing at tarmac
<ralsina> yes, maybe it rolled back something
<dobey> the failure also makes no sense to me
<ralsina> dobey: yes, nonsense all around
<dobey> ralsina: you so qwazy
<ralsina> was my fault?
 * ralsina has no power to delete launchpad comments
<dobey> ralsina: you made 2 proposals at the same time
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_in_ubuntu/+merge/103336 is the right one
<ralsina> dobey: eh?
<ralsina> I most certainly did not do such a thing
<dobey> well there were two proposals with separate IDs :)
<dobey> both created "19 hours ago"
<ralsina> dobey https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique_in_ubuntu/+merge/103337 is not there anymore
<dobey> i deleted the duplicate one
<ralsina> ah, k
<ralsina> ok, twitchy finger or something
<ralsina> So now we just have the nonsense tarmac bounce
<dobey> well, not nonsense, but no idea why it's doing that
<gatox> back!
<dobey> i am guessing because the windows test you renamed also did something that poked the IPC API
<dobey> and since it's on linux it's trying to start a dbus instance for some reason, probably because it's not using DBUsTestCase, so u1trial isn't starting one for it
<gatox> ralsina, i'm back, i'm trying to open the mp you told to +1..... but it fails.....
<dobey> gatox: ignore it
<gatox> ralsina, and now i read that is not there anymore :P
<ralsina> gatox: yeah, strangest thing ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: I did run the tests on linux, but maybe it was just using my session bus
<dobey> ralsina: indeed it would have
<ralsina> dobey: I will run it on a console to see if I can isolate it
<ralsina> dobey: ok, got it, will fix and resubmit
<dobey> resubmit?
<ralsina> dobey: for more reviews, since it will inovlve changes
<ralsina> dobey: but anyway, on a ssh to localhost without dbus, it works when I run "xvfb-run -a u1trial  --reactor=qt4 --gui ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/uniqueapp/tests/test_unique_app.py" but not from run-tests
<ralsina> dobey: because for some reason it's not using xvfb. Damn, I need coffee now.
<ralsina> Ok, got it, small fix in run-tests needed
<dobey> ralsina: no need to "resubmit" it
<ralsina> dobey: wrong word. But ask for re-reviews. Now that I know it's just a run-tests thing, not even that
<dobey> ralsina: please don't just fix it by running xvfb-run
<dobey> "fix"
<ralsina> dobey: no, I have to add a folder to QT_TESTS
<dobey> even
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> because these are Qt tests
 * mandel back
<mandel> dobey, I fixed the comments from https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325 may I have a re-review?
<mandel> dobey, and I have a question for you, is there a method in trial test case to create a random file within _trial_temp?
<dobey> mandel: I think BaseTestCase in devtools has one
<mandel> dobey, but there is no guarantee that a test that is using the server code I wrong is a BaseTestCase.. right?
<dobey> mandel: or that it's even using a TrialTestCase
<dobey> or twisted.unittest.TestCase or whatever it is
<mandel> dobey, exactly.. I need to pass a unique path to the domain socket, what do you think is the best approach? I thinking of doing something similar to what is done in BaseTestCase but within my code, but I hate to see code duplication
<ralsina> mandel: why not just use tmpdir?
<ralsina> sorry tempfile
<dobey> well, the one from the testcase should be used
<dobey> tests shouldn't write to any files outside the tree
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, that is the deal, we want the things to be self contain
<ralsina> because if there's nothing there, using tempfile.mkdtemp(dir=TEMPDIR) and then a fixed name in there for the socket should be trivial
<ralsina> agreed
<ralsina> mandel: but you don't want a method that create a file, because you need a socket ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: that is basically exactly what the method on the test case does :)
<ralsina> mandel: so you need a method to create a random FOLDER in TEMPDIR
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, I can do the following TidySocketServer(temp_dir=None) if tempdir is non I'll deal with it
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<dobey> i'd have to look at that code again to make a better recommendation
<ralsina> gatox: swap?
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... what happend?? is not a national holiday this monday and tuesday?
<ralsina> gatox: yes, did not remember you were swapping
<mandel> dobey, yep, I'll do the MP and then we can discuss with a little more context
<ralsina> gatox: did you mention and my alzheimer is showing?
<gatox> ralsina, sorry..... i forgot to mention... just send the request...... let me know if it is possible..... no problem either way
<ralsina> gatox: sure, no problem at all
<gatox> ralsina, mandel  is this file really necessary?? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/linux.py   (in the mac branch we are moving  ":/linux.qss" to a dict in ubuntu_sso/utils/__init__.py)
<gatox> i'm asking to see if i can remove this file in this branch... or it would be better to leave there for another reason
<mandel> gatox, remove remove
<ralsina> gatox: kill it
<gatox> jeje ok then!
<ralsina> gatox: there used to be a bit more in one or the other of those
<gatox> ralsina, the qtwisted one (used for windows and mac) has some functions, but not this one
<ralsina> gatox: yes, that's why it can die
<dobey> ralsina: can you do a backport of your unique_in_ubuntu for stable-3-0 ?
<ralsina> dobey: sure, should be exactly the same branch
<dobey> yeah you can just make a branch of stable-3-0 then bzr merge -c $REVNO lp:ubuntuone-control-panel to pull in that change, and commit --fixes and everything again with same message even
<ralsina> dobey: cool
 * dobey wonders why the trend for loading spinner images is to have them look like orubori
<ralsina> dobey: that's the ETA estimate
<ralsina> it will arrive when the snake's done eating
<dobey> for some sites that is definitely true
<dobey> (they never load)
<gatox> mandel, i need you to review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/mac-port/+merge/103488  (so we can land this... or keep fixing it :P)
<gatox> mandel,  the tests in windows and llinux are OK
<mandel> gatox, on it!
<ralsina> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique-3-0/+merge/103489
<mandel> hehehe cute: AF_UNIX path too long.
<ralsina> crap, my 3-0 branch fails tests
<ralsina> But so does stable-3-0 so it's not me. Dobey, something is boken in stable-3-0 tests. Mandel, it's about BaseMockWebServer
<mandel> ralsina, my I see the error?
<ralsina> dobey, mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64916/
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> mandel: pastebin above, fails the same in my notebook and on tarmac
<dobey> ralsina: do you have python-ubuntu-sso-client.tests installed?
<dobey> i think that's the package name
<ralsina> dobey: apparently not
<mandel> dobey, is that new?
<ralsina> dobey: makes no difference if I install it
<mandel> ralsina, running tests in my machine as we speak
<dobey> weird
<mandel> ralsina, I have no issues what so ever
<mandel> dobey, when did python-ubuntu-sso-client.tests appear?
<ralsina> mandel: are you on today's nightlies?
<dobey> ah ha
<dobey> because it fails with nightlies
<ralsina> right
<mandel> dobey, I'm not
<ralsina> looks like we have some divergence between nightlies and release we should not have
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<dobey> ralsina: no, that divergence is fine
<dobey> or well, it's because that thing was removed, to fix tests on buildout or whatever, when the stuff got merged into devtools
<dobey> and we don't have a quantal vm yet
<mandel> ralsina, I just upgraded, things are ok on my side.. does it fail on tarmac too?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, can you pass me your branch?
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/unique-3-0
<ralsina> mandel: but stable-3-0  already has the sameissue
 * mandel checks
<alecu> holas!
<mandel> ralsina, which revno in trunk
<mandel> alecu, buenas!
<mandel> ralsina, 317 works on in my machine
<ralsina> mandel: because you are not on nightlies
<ralsina> hola alecus!
<mandel> ralsina, I am, please do bzr merge lp:ubuntuone-control-panel in your branch and it will be fixed
<mandel> ralsina, the branches have diverged, that is all
<ralsina> mandel: but my branch is to merge into STABLE not trunk :-)
<ralsina> mandel: and it can't be merged into stable because we are on nightlies in tarmac and then it fails
<dobey> meh
<mandel> ralsina, then you have to pass the bloody path tothe sso stable branch and will pass
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> mandel: which we are not doing in tarmac
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: applied workaround, it should land next go-round
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> thisfred, alecu, mmcc: standup?
<mmcc> me
<alecu> me (writing notes)
<ralsina> dobey: needs a re-approval?
<ralsina> briancurtin: go
<dobey> ralsina: already done
<dobey> λ DONE: backports, review
<dobey> λ TODO: backports, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> briancurtin: next
<briancurtin> DONE: ended up dropping PyQt/Qt version unification, 1-1, working on getting installer situation fixed
<briancurtin> TODO: add startup script to bitrock installer, a lot of testing, half day off in the afternoon
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Bug 987213 Bug 987225 Bug 987256 Bug 988228 to get squid on windows. Foudn out proxy u1-client tests are broken on windows. Worked on chaing devtools to use endpoints and be able to use domain sockets.
<mandel> TODO: more on devtools, once landed change all tests for new api, move to tcpactivation.
<mandel> BLOCK: no
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Submit 3 branches to get things working on MAC OS, help mmcc with to setup his environment and get tests running on mac. Propose mac port branch (from urbbanape with some fixes)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Start landing mac branches and get things running on mac
<gatox> BLOCK:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987213 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "ncsa_auth is not correctly set on windows" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987213
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987225 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Squid configuration paths mix windows and linux separators" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987225
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987256 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "The squid process is not killed on windows" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987256
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 988228 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "On windows data files are stored in the wrong location" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988228
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, uniqueapp for ubuntu, reviews, mgmt call, 1-1 with brian, canonicaladmin, etc. TODO: fix a bug maybe, help build the upstart cookbook, random other bits and pieces BLOCKED: no, NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> done: got sso_client tests up and running
<mmcc> todo: setup mumble, ask more questions, get big picture,
<mmcc> blocked: none
<mmcc> next?
<mmcc> sorry
<mandel> alecu, you!
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, alecu, we need to decide a way to work around this issues..
<alecu> DONE: enlightening roadmap call with joshua, got back to security issues, kinder 70th anniversary
<alecu> TODO: patches for security issues.
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<dobey> mandel: it will be fine once we have a q vm to use
<ralsina> mandel: for jenkis we are using buildout to get a consistent set of sources so tests are always ran against the right branches of our whole stack
<ralsina> mandel: but we want to test against system versions on ubuntu, so it's workarund time for a month or so
<mandel> ok, how annoying
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<mandel> mmcc, how is everything going? at some point I'd like to have a mumble chat with you and gatox to see how we move with the mac work
<mandel> maybe tom after the team meeting
<gatox> mandel, +1
<ralsina> mandel: mmcc needs a copy of your "how to do a port" email
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good. I'm reading source and build scripts, but a higher level picture would be good too
<gatox> mandel, i want to see that email too :P
<dobey> i'm afraid to see that email
<mmcc> maybe make that email a googledoc?
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, gatox, I should have that brain dump somewhere ..
<mandel> dobey, amazing number of spelling errors.. and funny ones too :P
<thisfred> oops: me
<thisfred> DONE: started on #987414 finished inmemory and sqlite backend implementations TODO: #987414  C implementation BLOCKED: no
<joshuahoover> briancurtin, ralsina: ok, heard back from a user who tried brian's installer - got logs and...IT WORKED...huh?
<mandel> joshuahoover, hurray?!
<mandel> hehe
<dobey> bah
<joshuahoover> mandel: exactly
<mandel> joshuahoover, the deal is the following, lets imaging the following, I suppose that there is a load balancer for our servers, user hits one with a 'funny' ssl cert, if the load balancer is set to always use the same server for a length of time, he keeps getting the error
<joshuahoover> mandel: i could buy that
<mandel> joshuahoover, blames de new code (my mom in this case) next day/later tries again, load balancer points to a diff one, works!
<joshuahoover> mandel: we do sticky sessions?
<mandel> s/de/the
<mandel> joshuahoover, no idea, could be, we should ask to the people at the back
<joshuahoover> mandel: i'm asking
<mandel> joshuahoover, great, anyway, we should have those logs from now on, next time in happens we see what cert is in use
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I am between \o/ and WTF
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin, mandel: i attached the debug log to bug #985816 ...note that the user said he was never prompted to authenticate...i had the user uninstall u1, reboot, and then install the debug version
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 985816 could not be found
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah, i hear ya...i was scratching my head reading the reply
<ralsina> joshuahoover: he probably run into the SSL problem with filesync, not SSO
<mandel> ralsina,  \WTF/
<ralsina> joshuahoover: and yes, it *may* be we have a single old cert floating
<mandel> or even better \(WTF)/
<ralsina> mandel: we need a bigger emoticon!
<ralsina> briancurtin: I say we re-release with the new logging, making is_root return False, and whatever packagng fixes we can do today
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ^
<mandel> ralsina, well, this is all we have.. remember the numb3rs episode, we should be using l33t or whatever
<thisfred> there is a bigger emoticon in wtf-8
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm hurrying with the packaging fixes, but i don't know that i'll have anything figured out in the next 2 hours before i leave. the installer does not want to cooperate with anything
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, wtf-8, the home of U+1F4A9
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, then with what we can do tomorrow
<ralsina> and we start signing early friday/late thursday
<ralsina> and aim for a monday release
<briancurtin> sounds good
<thisfred> ralsina: as well as https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Beyond_Zebra!
 * gatox lunch!
<ralsina> thisfred: I was hoping that was a sequel to http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Station_Zebra
<thisfred> you can read it as such :)
<ralsina> as usual, the sequels are more childish
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
 * mmcc just found out about Apple's WWDC, and tickets are already sold out
<mmcc> mandel, gatox : is there a todo list or set of bugs or something for the mac port? I'm wondering what state it's in overall right now.
<mmcc> looks like most of the work has been on the sso-client, right?
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, yes
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, we didn't start working in the other projects yet
<mmcc> gatox_lunch: oh, sorry I missed your lunch notice… am I interrupting
<mandel> mmcc, what about I walk the dog and I give you a crazy intro?
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, no problem
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good
<mandel> mmcc, he does not eat, he is a cylon trying to pass the turing test
<mmcc> mandel: it was working
<mandel> mmcc, let me walk the beast 20 min or so and we chat about it :)
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<alecu> it's lunchtime for me.
 * mandel back
<mandel> mmcc, ping!
<mmcc> mandel: hi
<mmcc> mandel: am I supposed to say pong? I'm New Here (tm)
<mandel> mmcc, yes hehe
<mandel> mmcc, mumble?
<mmcc> mandel: in ~2 minutes?
<mandel> mmcc, sure
<mmcc> mandel: ok, so I got the iOS mumble app because I don't have a microphone/headset for my desktop yet. hopefully it works
<mandel> mmcc, fingers crossed :)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm at the desktopplus channel in the manu-ah-manou
 * mandel wonders why Portuguese
<mmcc> okay, I'm getting a password error, let's see how long it'll take me to tap in this password
<mmcc> ugh, no luck
<mandel> mmcc, we can always use skype :)
 * dobey wonders if mmcc is using the wrong auth method
<mmcc> mandel: ok, I'm signing in to skype now. Also on my iphone. This actually works though
<mmcc> mandel: how can I find you on skype?
<mmcc> dobey: can you expand on that? there's just a username/pwd field in this app
<dobey> ralsina_lunch: should we fix the #! in stable-3-0?
<dobey> mmcc: are you using your lp id/pass?
<dobey> also, 105ms ping. ow.
<ralsina_lunch> dobey: what's wrong with it? env?
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, for things where we use env instead of /usr/bin/python
<dobey> ralsina: do we want to fix that in 3-0 as well as trunk?
<ralsina> dobey: I am +0 on that. The arguments are flimsy
<ralsina> dobey: as in "a ton of stuff shipped that way forever and none cared"
<ralsina> dobey: so I have trouble finding enough annoyedness to spend team time on it
<dobey> right. though i suppose we have to fix it for trunk, as part of supporting py3
<ralsina> dobey: yes, since *maybe* python will be python3
<ralsina> bt we should have plenty of advance notice
<dobey> well i just had to mark one bug about it as a dup of another :)
<dobey> http://www.wefearchange.org/2012/04/python-3-on-desktop-for-quantal-quetzal.html
<briancurtin> i'm off for my half day now, see everyone tomorrow
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: when shall we discuss a release schedule for 3.0.x updates?
<ralsina> dobey: I have my 1:1 with gatox in 5 minutes, so, in 35?
<dobey> ralsina: ok. alecu?
<gatox> ralsina, already in mumble...... whenever you want
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: ok.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> alecu: also, re bug #692597 i don't think we can just backport the fix from stable-3-0 to stable-2-0 can we? stable-2-0 uses the gtk+ control panel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692597 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<alecu> dobey, right, but the u1cp backend is very similar in both.
<dobey> alecu: why is 1.6 different then?
<gatox> dobey, mandel can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/u1lint-mac-support/+merge/103524
<gatox> mandel, mmcc and also can i have a review for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mac-env/+merge/103525
<dobey> gatox: looking
<gatox> dobey, mandel, ... mmcc test this branches yesterday in his machine and everything works
<gatox> ralsina, mumble?
<ralsina> gatox: in 1'
<gatox> ralsina,
<gatox> ack
<mandel> gatox, on a call
<gatox> mandel, also, please don't forget to review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/mac-port/+merge/103488
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<mandel> gatox, yes
<alecu> dobey, 1.6 uses a different (simpler) webclient, and also 2-0 has some of the timestamp code merged in the common gui module which is not present in 1-6.
<dobey> ok
<gatox> mandel, ping
<gatox> mandel, please let me know when you finish with your call before you leave :D
<mandel> gatox, ok
<mandel> gatox, che, mumble mumble!
<mmcc> lunch…
<gatox> mandel, to the mumble-movil!
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<thisfred> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/get-index-keys-from-index/+merge/103546 if you feel like it (disclaimer: part of it is in C/Cython, so not feeling like it is a perfectly acceptable excuse)
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<ralsina> thisfred: I am required by contract to feel like it
<thisfred> well, I will get a review from jam tomorrow, so u1db is somewhat special, but soon I won't be, so I guess now's as good a time as any to start
<thisfred> hmm, our valgrind checker does not like that branch, so I may have added a memory leak
<dobey> bad monkey
<ralsina> thisfred: valgrind is guaranteed to find 150% of the memory leaks you add
<thisfred> luckily its reports are terse and to-the-point...
 * thisfred increases terminal scrollback
<ralsina> thisfred: I feel like it, but not up to it. Maybe later.
<thisfred> np
<ralsina> thisfred: get kgrindcache or however it's called. Or Valkyrie.
<dobey> cachegrind
<dobey> thisfred: is make check-valgrind not outputting the valgrind info to a log file?
<thisfred> well, the second run passed, so I'm just gonna ignore it :)
<thisfred> dobey: stdout
<thisfred> dobey: and make-valgrind-leaks is the one I was running
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, i presume we'll need to do 3.0.1 sooner rather than later, and then do every 6 weeks from that perhaps.
<ralsina> dobey: 3.0.1 would be the next SRU, right?
<ralsina> oh, windows
<ralsina> yes, we need to do a 3.0.1 (or another 3.0.0) like, friday
<dobey> ralsina: right, but where are we at for the windows related issues there?
<gatox> mmcc, let me know when you are back from lunch
<ralsina> dobey: well, with the SSL debugging, and a couple of minor packaging fixes, we could do a release
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: could we do a 3.0.1 milestone soonish? And use that for the SRU?Or we need to fix more stuff before the SRU?
<dobey> ralsina: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/987376
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987376 in Ubuntu One Client "Tritcask fails to load data file bigger than address space." [High,Confirmed]
<ralsina> verterok: do you have an ETA for that one? ^
<dobey> ralsina: there's a branch proposed for trunk to fix it
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so if we land that, we could do both releases as 3.0.1
<ralsina> dobey: early next week perhaps
<dobey> don't know if there are any other bugs we should get in at this point
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I'll do some bug checking to see if there's any big ones I don't recall
<verterok> ralsina: it's proposed
<ralsina> verterok: awesome
<mmcc> gatox, back. what's up?
<gatox> mmcc, i had a mumble with mandel before his eod, and we were talking about which will be our tasks (you and me), until he finish with tcpactivation... we were talking about refactoring ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform........ to separate the different modules in packages, so we can check which changes we will need to implement for mac, to see which packages fails (now you see that platform is failing mostly)
<mmcc> gatox: yes, he mentioned that when we talked too
<gatox> mmcc, did he explain which is the idea about the new implementation?
 * mmcc will pick up a USB headset Real Soon Now™ for mumbling
<mmcc> gatox, a little bit, let me see if I can remember. He gave me an hour-long fast tour of the code so I may not remember everything
<gatox> mmcc, the idea is refactor each module into something similar as ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/networkstate
<gatox> mmcc, where you have a package with the name of the module, and inside you have the windows, linux and darwin implementation
 * dobey wonders how to ensure stuff works on python3, while being unable to run code under python3
<mmcc> gatox: right.
<gatox> dobey, you can run the code with python2..... and tell it to show python3 warnings of things that should be changed
<mmcc> gatox, so instead of platform/linux/os_helper.py and platform/windows/os_helper.py, it'd be platform/os_helper/$platform.py, yes?
<gatox> mmcc, exactly
<mmcc> gatox: do you have tests working in ubuntuone-client on mac?
<dobey> gatox: how?
<gatox> mmcc, not yet
<gatox> dobey, let me check
<gatox> dobey, python -3 script.py
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> mmcc, so maybe you can take a look at the code in platform (there are several things there) and check how we should be implementing that (looking at the example i mention in ubuntu-sso).... i'm close to my eod, and i'm starting with the refactor, so if you agree, you can check that code today, and we can discuss tomorrow which modules you can refactor and so...
<gatox> mmcc, i'll be doing that too..... so we should coordinates who is going to be refactoring what
<dobey> wow, that is not pretty
<gatox> dobey, python -3?
<dobey> /usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py:596: DeprecationWarning: sys.exc_clear() not supported in 3.x; use except clauses
<dobey> nice :)
<dobey> gatox: yeah, it really doesn't like twisted :)
<gatox> :P
<thisfred> oh, ralsina and alecu: there's also still https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-3/+merge/103170 which has 0% C
<mmcc> gatox, yes - I'll have a look at the filesystem_notifications stuff, and os_helper, both of which mandel pointed to.
<thisfred> or triple your money back
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... we are be going on filesystem notifications also after the platform module
<dobey> oh print syntax changed
<gatox> s/going/going to be working
<dobey> fail
<thisfred> dobey: well, it makes more sense as a function
<thisfred> since it is
<urbanape> Dr_Who: ping
<dobey> thisfred: new syntax is just print("foo") instead of print "foo"?
<thisfred> yea
<thisfred> fixing this is automated in 2to3
<dobey> yeah it's fine. but python -3 doesn't warn about it :(
<thisfred> huh, really?
<dobey> it isn't here
<Dr_Who> urbanape, pong
<thisfred> what do you mean by python -3 btw?
<mmcc> gatox, how much time is left in your day? I'm happy to start trying to get the client tests running but I don't want to step on your toes
<urbanape> hey, Dr_Who. Have you signed the Canonical contributor's agreement?
<thisfred> dobey:  is that a command line option for checking conformity?
<urbanape> https://forms.canonical.com/contributor/
<dobey> thisfred: it prints a bunch of DeprecationWarnings for things that don't work in python 3.x
<thisfred> dobey: ah
<dobey> thisfred: but apparently syntax changes, or module changes, don't get reported :-/
<thisfred> dobey: yeah there are better tools for this
<thisfred> dobey: try 2to3
<thisfred> dobey: for print, we should probably start importing that from future:
<thisfred> from __future__ import absolute_import, print_function
<dobey> sigh
<thisfred> I've started putting that in my code
<dobey> from __future__ import Terminator
<thisfred> to ease migration
<dobey> print() works fine in 2.7 at least, and i think in 2.6 too
<Dr_Who> urbanape, hmm don't recall, believe so, but non the less, signed
<gatox> mmcc, about 20 mins....... the problem is that we don't actually have the same script as in sso for u1-client... and some tests are broken.... i'll try to create the script and take a look if we should be skipping anything in mac and propose the branch tomorrow moorning...... so we can work on that
<dobey> the really annoying things are module changes
<dobey> like this one:
<dobey> -import ConfigParser
<dobey> +import configparser
<urbanape> Dr_Who: cool. Then I think I can incorporate your files branch
<dobey> oh wells
<Dr_Who> urbanape, great
<mmcc> gatox, ok that sounds good. I'll just read up on mac filesystem event watching then, since it's been a while since I last used it
<gatox> mmcc, you can try to run the tests as in sso if you want, just to try... take a look at the script
<thisfred> dobey: print() has always worked
<thisfred> the import just enforces it
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i bet everyone on the team would *LOVE* it if i added that to u1trial :P
<thisfred> but let's not worry about that
<mmcc> gatox, ok. I think after mandel's walk through today I might be able to debug a bit more
<thisfred> it's one of the easy ones
<gatox> mmcc, ok... also, try to take a look at the platform module, that would be the first task if i understand correctly (also you'll have the chance to know the code a little bit more)
<dobey> yeah, not really worried about that one
<thisfred> dobey: the fun is gonna be strings vs unicode
<dobey> oh well, i'll poke at it again later
<Dr_Who> urbanape, FWIW I do have the bug in the music app wrt downloads resuming after network interrupts pretty much narrowed down. Taking my time with it tho, between release week in linaro land and brushing up on how to correctly do upgrades to core data objects
<urbanape> that's awesome
<Dr_Who> happy to help out
<mmcc> gatox sorry, by look at,  do you mean the platform module refactoring into platform specific submodules, or just looking at what actual code needs to be changed to work on mac?
<gatox> mmcc, just get familiar with the code... if you want, you can try to start refactoring some of the modules inside platform, but i was fixing right now how we run the tests for u1-client on mac
<gatox> mmcc, so you have the big picture about platform, and we can discuss tomorrow which module each of us can take to refactor
<mmcc> gatox, ok sounds good
<alecu> thisfred, what's the right way to run tests for this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-3/+merge/103170
<thisfred> alecu: make check
<thisfred> that picks up all tests, but it may require some builddeps
<thisfred> which are sadly underspecified
<thisfred> for now
<thisfred> alecu: u1trial u1todo also works, that may require less work
<gatox> eod here!! need to leave... see you all tomorrow!
<alecu> thisfred, had to install python-testscenarios and cython. Now I'm getting "src/u1db_http_sync_target.c:24:23: fatal error: json/json.h: No such file or directory"
<thisfred> alecu: that'll be libjson0-dbg
<alecu> thisfred, great. Now I'm getting: "No module named routes.mapper"
<alecu> I guess python-router.
<thisfred> alecu from my bash history: sudo apt-get install python-paste python-simplejson python-routes cython
<thisfred> almost there now, I think :)
<alecu> thisfred, Ran 898 tests in 4.916s
<alecu> OK
<alecu> \Q/
<thisfred> wheee
<thisfred> on my machine it takes 14s
<thisfred> and this is my desktop...
<thisfred> I wonder what makes it so slow
<alecu> thisfred, I didn't get the libjson0-dbg package, just the -dev one.
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps it's that?
<dobey> your computer doesn't like that you call it a desktop, so it makes you wait
<thisfred> ah yeah, that's all you need
<thisfred> dobey: fair enough
<alecu> thisfred, +1d
<thisfred> alecu: thx!
<alecu> thisfred, should I review the other one?
<alecu> thisfred, you mentioned some issue with valgrind....
<thisfred> alecu, nah, I'll look at it with jam tomorrow
<alecu> thisfred, oks.
<mmcc> hey desktop+ team, ralsina, this meeting tomorrow morning, is it via mumble or ?
<dobey> mmcc: yes, mumble
<mmcc> thx dobey
<mmcc> ok, so does anyone have a recommendation for a good USB headset?
<mmcc> I don't want to count on this iPhone mumble app working
<dobey> mmcc: did you get the auth issue resolved?
<mmcc> dobey: no
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, mumble. And no, no recommendations. With push to talk you may be able to make it work without one, for this once
<dobey> i don't use a headset
<ralsina> mmcc: we *can* do it on a phone conference, but it's difficult for some
<dobey> i just use PTT
<ralsina> dobey: you also try very hard not to talk ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina, I'm actually not sure this computer even has a microphone
<thisfred> I wish everyone used push to talk, headset or no
<ralsina> mmcc: haha
<dobey> i just try to keep the meeting brief :)
<thisfred> I hate hearing my own echo
<mmcc> and at any rate you'd be listening to my knees
<mmcc> lots of poping noises
<mmcc> popping
<thisfred> mmcc: I usually go with the cheapest logitech wired headset, which works fine with linux/mumble (if mumble works at all, that is)
<dobey> thisfred: it's the dutch accent. we just need to get rid of it, then you'll love hearing the sound of your own voice, like a true American.
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> well, it is painful to hear how much of an accent I have. In my head it's totally not there :)
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/gi-glib-fallback/+merge/103561
 * ralsina has a U$S 5 nobrand wired headset from which the mic fell off, and it still works better than anything else he tried
<dobey> thisfred: see, you're already well on your way. first step is denial of the accent. :)
<ralsina> I think it's a NOGANet if that means anything to anyone
<thisfred> the first step is always denial
<thisfred> then comes anger
<thisfred> 5. profit
<thisfred> 12. acceptance
<dobey> then comes the alien invasion
<dobey> deny everything -> omg aliens.
<thisfred> we're way past that stage
<ralsina> thisfred: have the number for "making ammends with those around us?" also "surrendering to a higher power" is handy.
<thisfred> ralsina: you'd like that heh ? :P
<thisfred> I think amends is around 10 or 11
<mmcc> ok, looks like the iphone mumble app works after all. so I can use my iphone headset.
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome!
<ralsina> I have to setup mumble for android someday and pretend I am on an actual phone when I tell my wife I am on the phone
<thisfred> step 1: don't talk about the 12 steps
<alecu> dobey, why the "from __future__ import absolute_import"?
<mmcc> ralsina: yep. But I'll still look for the old USB headset I got with IBM viavoice for os x back in 2001… and never used
<dobey> alecu: oh, oops. forgot to remove that, when was doing real imports which failed and shouldn't have
<ralsina> mmcc: hahaha I had dragon dictation in the same timeframe :-)
<thisfred> http://www.aa.org/bigbookonline/en_bigbook_chapt5.pdf
<dobey> alecu: removed/pushed
<alecu> dobey, thanks.
<ralsina> step 2: have a drink
<thisfred> whatever you think about aa, there's pretty good evidence that it's one of the few things that really help overcome addiction. "The cult that saves."
<thisfred> but yeah, now I'm thirsty
<thisfred> For a pretty awesome fictional account of what it's like, I recommend Infinite Jest by D.F. Wallace. (Though that book is quite a bit more than that)
<dobey> it goes to infinity and beyond?
<thisfred> infirmity and beyond, for sure
<thisfred> it also explores competitive tennis, and DRM, among other subjects
<thisfred> and french Quebecois nationalism
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmcrreUVBeo
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> makes me wanna watch the long riders
<thisfred> which isn't Peckinpah
<thisfred> hmm, which one was I thinking of then
<thisfred> I guess The Wild Bunch. Though I prefer The Long RIders
<thisfred> Convoy!
<dobey> hehe
<alecu> dobey, +1
<dobey> alecu: thanks
<dobey> ralsina: are you reviewing it already? :)
 * mmcc saw twisted trialrunner say I could get tracebacks in 'emacs' format. then I saw the code that just mapped that to 'default' with a comment saying "yeah i know this is stupid" :(
<mmcc> (that code was in twisted)
<dobey> what the heck is "emacs format" ?
<mmcc> dobey: I can't say, since it doesn't exist, but I'm guessing it's tracebacks that emacs parses the same as compile errors
<mmcc> although I'm sure there's a package floating somewhere that can understand regular Python tracebacks anyway
<dobey> i guess it's just that time of day again
<aFeijo> hi guys, bug report: files are not synced in Windows until you manually open Ubuntu One app :)
<dobey> aFeijo: please open a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<aFeijo> ok
<aFeijo> skydrive, google drive... what a week
<mmcc> aFeijo: yes, interesting times! BTW, I think you've hit the quiet time in this channel, which is what I think dobey was referring to…
<dobey> he joined after i made that comment
<aFeijo> wow, lots of bug reports, I'll try to find if someone else reported it
<mmcc> dobey: whoops, indeed. joins are kind of a light grey over here
<aFeijo> damn, now the app wont open in my win7
<aFeijo> weird
<dobey> aFeijo: you can just open a new report. if it's been reported already, someone will mark it as a duplicate of the other. i haven't heard anyone mention that particular issue yet though
<aFeijo> okey dobey :)
<aFeijo> will u1 increase disk quota with so many competitors? :p
<dobey> well, u1 doesn't offer only storage. u1 is a bunch of services.
<aFeijo> yeah, music too
<dobey> well, i need to run. have a good evening all
<mmcc> bye dobey
 * mmcc is leaving. 
#ubuntuone 2012-04-26
<JamesTait> Happy release day, folks!
<mandel> mornig!
<mandel> JamesTait, is the day where I follow all the #ubuntu tags ;)
<JamesTait> mandel: You mean you don't normally? ;)
<mandel> JamesTait, waaaay too much noise, I follow just #ubuntuone :P
<JamesTait> mandel: Pah, some people just have no commitment. :-P
<mandel> je
<mandel> or he in eng
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I tried to do the review, but I found an issue on my mac
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<gatox> mandel, crap
<mandel> gatox, fine thx! shit weather here :P
<gatox> mandel, here is really cold.... so i'm happy :D
<mandel> gatox, also, I finished the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets/+merge/103660 we know will be able to run all the tests over tcp for windows and over domain sockets on mac \o/
<gatox> mandel, awesome!!
<mandel> gatox, I'm ok with cold, not that much with rain :(
<mandel> gatox, can you do a review of that branch running it on your evil vms?
<gatox> mandel, of course
<mandel> gatox, if that is ok, I'll have to change all our project because twisted.internet.endpoints is a little diff that reactor.connectTCP and I had to change the place of the deferreds
<mandel> gatox, not a lot of work for what it will bring, free domain sockets for all!
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> mandel, bad news: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947157/
<mandel> gatox, is that on windows?
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel,  and in linux i get this lint issues:
<gatox> bin/u1lint:
<gatox>     258:  [W0511] XXX Testing that W0511 does not cause a failure
<gatox>     258:  [W0511] XXX Testing that W0511 does not cause a failure
<mandel> gatox, that is correct, is a test to see that it does not fail with TODO :)
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, and the error on windows seem to be because I forgot to add a skipIfOS(win32) and is trying to use domain sockets on windows, which breaks :)
<mandel> gatox, easy fix, on it!
<gatox> mandel, great
<mandel> gatox, feel free to pull it should be fixed by now
 * gatox testing....
<mandel> gatox, I also renamed the module to txsocketserver since it supports more than tcp servers
<gatox> mandel, ALL GREEN!
<mandel> gatox, hurray! :)
<mandel> gatox, can you test lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-dev-tools in your vm adding the new dev tools to the path?
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, I'm noticed that we use mocker for the windows ipc tests on windows, I think we should add as a TODO to remove mocker and the tests I added to devtools and test it over tcp on windows and over domain sockets on mac, what do you think?
 * mandel needs to update the bugs list
<gatox> mandel, yes....+1 to remove mocker
<mandel> gatox, also, because although they will stop being unit tests perse, we need to test ipc better
<gatox> @ping
<gatox> mandel, ping
<gatox> mandel, do you get my messages?
<gatox> mandel, some failures on windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947192/
<mandel> gatox, I was not, now I do
<mandel> gatox,  let me see
<mandel> gatox, oh, true i did not update the tcpactivation tests.. sorry I cannot run the tests on my vm, I have some small problems with it..
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> good morning mandel
<gatox> brb... need to restart the router
<mandel> gatox, hm.. funny there is no reason why the tcpactivation tests should fail..
 * mandel hates dirty reactors..
<mandel> gatox_mac, looks like a timepit error, can you run it again, if it happens, can you go to the testcase and change timeout to, lets say 5
<mandel> gatox, looks like a timeout error, can you run it again, if it happens, can you go to the testcase and change timeout to, lets say 5
<gatox> back
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, thx, if it continues failing, please try it without the new dev-tools
<gatox> mandel, where do i change to 5?
<ralsina> Argh, have to run an errand, will be back before team call
<mandel> gatox, in the testcase of the error, just add a class level attribute which whould be timeout=5
<alecu> buenos días #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, buensa
<mandel> alecu, hola! I;m interested in a review from you here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets/+merge/103660
<alecu> a very good day to be just that: a developer making software.
<mandel> alecu, more twisted :)
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<gatox> mandel, with 5 it pass
<mandel> gatox, hm.. you machine is slow!
<mandel> gatox, can you try running trunk?
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, no new devtool in the path, I hope I did not make the test slower
<gatox> mandel, for trunk is all green
<mandel> hm.. that is annoying, I did not touch tcpactivation tests
<mandel> gatox, can you run them a couple of times, worst case we increase the timeout a few secs
<gatox> mandel, run a couple of times your branch or trunk?
<mandel> gatox, mine, please
<gatox> happy release day everyone! :P
<gatox> mandel, with or without the timeout=5?
<mandel> gatox, without
<mandel> gatox, and today it should be holidays ;)
<gatox> mandel, i already run it without that and it fails always
<gatox> a couple of times i mean
<mandel> gatox, then add 5 and see if it always passes
<gatox> ok
<alecu> gatox, mandel: which branch needs a timeout=5?
<alecu> mandel, the one I'm reviewing?
<gatox> mandel, with timeout=5 it's always ok
<mandel> alecu, no, sso + the one you are looking at on tcpactivation
<alecu> mandel, great.
<gatox> alecu, use-new-dev-tools
<alecu> gatox: do you need the timeout=5 in osx?
<gatox> alecu, no, windows
<alecu> gatox, I should start calling you gatOSX
<gatox> alecu, jejejejje
<mandel> alecu, gatox, the deal, I did not need to change the test from tcpactivation..
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch, will be back in a few mins and will continue with tcp over domain sockets using that dev tools branch
<mandel> alecu, my idea is to have domain sockets and tcp tests running both on linux and mac os x and just change the type of server used
<mandel> alecu, which just means diff transport
<alecu> mandel, great.
<gatox> ahh f$%&ing internet provider!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel,     client_endpoint_patter = 'tcp:host=127.0.0.1:port=%s'
<alecu> mandel, why %s there?
 * alecu realizes that print("%s" % 1) works just fine.
<alecu> it's ugly though :)
<alecu> works even on py3k
<alecu> mandel, btw: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-23625
<alecu> mandel, that might be the bug we are experiencing...
<alecu> well... not completely sure.
<thisfred> alecu: did you hear Noel Fielding has a new comedy show? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noel_Fielding%27s_Luxury_Comedy
<alecu> thisfred, yes! I've even watched a few episodes already, but I miss Barratt's music :-)
<thisfred> I only saw a clip, but it looked very similar to Boosh, which can't be all bad. There was also a movie they were involved in, which looked great but wasn't very funny.
<thisfred> I forget the name
<alecu> thisfred, Bunny and the Bull ? I kinda liked that.
<thisfred> I'm gonna rewatch all of Mighty Boosh this weekend I think. It's pretty cheap on amazon
<thisfred> alecu: yeah that one. I quit half way through. There was some funny stuff in there, but somehow I was missing something
<alecu> thisfred, btw: I've forced my brother to watch the first episode of "Garth Marenghi's Darkplace" and he loves it. He still won't watch a whole Boosh episode.
<thisfred> I've never actually seen that either
 * thisfred puts on list
<alecu> thisfred, you can sample it on youtube; most episodes are there.
<thisfred> cool
<alecu> thisfred, hope I'm not ruining u1db's future: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNfQ0ORwSDM
<thisfred> alecu: hehe
<thisfred> I'll save it for tonight
<mandel> alecu, let me take a look
<alecu> mandel, btw: I've reviewed your branch.
<mandel> alecu, ok, thx!
<mandel> alecu, Why are the UNIX client and server endpoint strings different? -> bloody twisted! same happens with the tcp ones, client and server endpoints use diff descriptions
<alecu> mandel, just awesome :-(
<mandel> alecu, yeah.. I had to read the code to find out because is not documented O_o
<mandel> alecu, will fix the other comments in a few mins (reading the bug description)
<mandel> dobey, may I have a re-review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325
<mandel> alecu, in that qt bug reported, should we mention we are seeing similar issues?
<mandel> gatox, timeout=5 fixes the tests on windows, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, which testcase was it?
<dobey> mandel: but why can't we do the "if sys.platform" check inside the functions, instead of creating more imports?
<gatox> mandel, test_timestamp
<mandel> dobey, I find it dirtier, if we can isolate platform bits I prefer to do it so
<mandel> dobey, if sys.platform is like ifdef in a way.. but I can merge them if you give me a good reason :)
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> gatox, can you push the branch, that way I'll just have to pull from it :)
<mandel> gatox, I don't want to screw it up hehe
<gatox> mandel, ok
<dobey> mandel: the *only* platform-specific code there really though, is the kill_squid() function. The \\ escaping is probably something we also need on linux (in the event the path has a \ in it)
<mandel> dobey, true that, it might be the case that the path has a \ on linux.. (stupid squid)
<mandel> dobey, and the auth program location? that is platform specific
<gatox> mandel, lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/sso-timestamp
<mandel> gatox, thx
<dobey> true, as are the squid args, but i don't think we should have separate platform-specific imports for it
<mandel> dobey, hm.. lets put them together but I will leave the tests like they are
<dobey> mandel: also, the diff still shows the same spelling/grammar errors :)
<mandel> dobey, really? let me double check
<dobey> +# Do use doble \ because squids config needs \ to be escaped
<dobey> is one example
<dobey> 330	+# -X make it very verbose which makes things crash when on windows and
<dobey> 331	+# capturing stdout :(
<gatox> brb...... need to relogin
<mandel> dobey, ok, got it
<mandel> alecu, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets/+merge/103660
<alecu> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, updates: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-dev-tools/+merge/103673 can you please add your review stating that you always failing machine passes all the tests?
<gatox> mandel, looking.....
<mandel> gatox, thx
<gatox> mandel, we'll definitely need to refactor platform before runnning the tests for u1-client..... because it keeps trying to take the mmodules from the wrong pplaces in mac
<mandel> gatox, sounds like a reasonable thing to work on
<mandel> gatox, what about you, mmcc and me chat have a chat after the team meeting and start adding bugs to the diff projects?
<mandel> gatox, I can jot it down with you guys and I'll deal with the paperwork (launchpad)
<gatox> mandel, ok
<gatox> mandel, i think the three of us could make a sprint in spain :P (/me wants to travel jejee)
<mandel> gatox, pleople is more than welcome, ask ralsina  ;)
<gatox> mandel, mmmmmm but maybe they won't let me in to spain right now jeje
<gatox> mandel,  me being argentinian and all that :P
<mandel> gatox, we don't hate argentinias, we really don't care about YPF
<mandel> gatox, but apparently argentinias do ;)
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: care to do a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/gi-glib-fallback/+merge/103561 ?
<mandel> dobey, what about the kill_squid method, what shall I do with that one?
<briancurtin> dobey: sure thing, looking
<gatox> brb....... need to run some tests without internet connection
<dobey> mandel: i'd put the win-specific bits inside an if sys.platform == 'win32': block, and do the normal thing inside the else:, or outside the if and just return at end of if block for win32
<ralsina> dobey: will do
<mandel> dobey, sure
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: you know, sprints need a purpose that is not 'tapas!'
<gatox_mac> not need to brb… i also has this machine :P
<mandel> ralsina, is 'tapas with manuel' which is a diff experience
<dobey> oh man, i want some tapas
<mandel> dobey, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc, gatox_mac, dobey,alecu, thisfred, joshuahoover: mumble in 4'
<thisfred> ack
<dobey> mandel: ok. i think at this point i'll have to look at it after meeting and lunch
<ralsina> urbanape: welcome to join for a last call if you have something to say
<ralsina> urbanape: or just to say hi, of course ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina, ack.
<urbanape> howdy, folks!
<urbanape> omw
<dobey> hi urbanape
<mandel> dobey, sure, no problem :)
<dobey> gatox: btw, did you see my comment on your proposal? i thought we had agreed it was an environment problem and not something we should hack around in u1trial
<dobey> err, in u1lint even
<gatox> dobey, no
<mandel> dobey, is that the mac-port branch? I had issues with that in my system..
<gatox> mandel, with what?
<mandel> gatox, with python_u1: command not found
<mandel> gatox, which has no meaning for me by the way..
<gatox> mandel, did you execute env-mac script?
<dobey> mandel: the python_u1 yeah
<mandel> gatox, no, where is that?
<gatox> mandel, in u1-windows-installer/scripts/devsetup (is the other branch i propose)
<gatox> dobey, which is the suggestion?? to not run u1lint?
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: mumble?
<mandel> gatox, but what does python_u1 do?
<dobey> gatox: i don't think we run u1lint on windows. but i think the problem is an environment issue. having a special python_u1 seems totally broken to me
<dobey> gatox: the buildout should really be as close to the actual end-user version as possible
<gatox> mandel, executes the python from the buildout, not the one from the system.... and i'm adding the bin folder to the PATH.... so i change the name of the buildout python to avoid name crashes, and don't affect the user system
<gatox> dobey, ^
<mandel> gatox, and why not calling python using the full path of python?
<gatox> mandel, what?
<mandel> gatox, so, if we have python in ./bin/python, just call ./bin/python, right?
<gatox> mandel, we have a different python inside the bin foldeer in the buildout
<gatox> not in the system
<mandel> gatox, je ne compre pa
<mandel> gatox, what do you mean?
<gatox> mandel, mumble after this one
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, sure
<dobey> alecu: when do you arrive to UDS?
<alecu> dobey, I'm staying in SF on Sat night, to walk around town.
<alecu> dobey, when are you arriving?
<dobey> alecu: late Sat night
<alecu> dobey, do you staying in Oakland that night?
<alecu> *stay
<dobey> alecu: yeah, that's the plan. my plane lands at like 23:00
<dobey> alecu: so i'll be at the hotel :)
 * mmcc is reconnecting to mumble
<mmcc> gatox, mandel - will you be mumbling about mac port stuff next? I'd like to join…
<mandel> mmcc, we are.. ralsina. gatox switch to eng!
<mandel> mmcc, feel free to join please!
<mmcc> mandel, ok. be right there. is it a different room/channel?
<mmcc> need ~2min break first, but don't wait for me
<ralsina> mmcc same place!
<dobey> ok, am off to lunch here. bbiab
<gatox> mmcc, so, i'll have lunch now, and after that i'll review the platform modules so we can split the tasks
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Question - Does Ubuntu One delete files at all? Reason I ask is, let's say I have Ubuntu One set up on my Android to sync my pictures to Ub1. If I delete pictures on my phone, would that "delete" change filter upt hrough Ubuntu One and to my computers? Or does it not delete anything?
<mmcc> gatox: ok, have a good lunch. I did some poking around there yesterday - I'll send you an email with a summary
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, will this be old enough: http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, under pyqt, they have version 4.8.6-1 which I think it has qt 4.7
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll see if i can verify that. if it's a good version to use, i can create an installer fairly easily
<mandel> briancurtin, sweet, let me know, I found the link here: http://python.6.n6.nabble.com/Couldn-t-find-PyQt-4-8-x-with-Qt-4-7-to-download-td4681517.html and the are asking for exactly what we need :)
<mmcc> gatox, mandel - assuming I typed your email addrs right, look for an update when you get back.
<briancurtin> mandel: so for this qt 4.7 build, what exactly do i need to package. is this just stable 3.0 with qt 4.7, or do i need to do include any branches with it (maybe your logging one?)
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> mandel, we can have the mumble whenever you want
<alecu> briancurtin, I think mandel's branch got some fixes, and then got merged into trunk
<alecu> briancurtin, but you are releasing from stable-3, right?
<briancurtin> ah, i didn't see that
<briancurtin> alecu: yes, stable-3_0_0 tag
<alecu> briancurtin, then I think including the branch by mandel with the fixes is a good idea.
<alecu> briancurtin, and we probably want to backport that branch to stable-3
<dobey> alecu: hi. for the proxy support that reads gsettings, do we have any plans to allow it to work without gsettings?
<dobey> alecu: for example, on lucid or natty
<alecu> dobey, I have no plans for that, yet.
<alecu> dobey, I suspect just replacing the call to gsettings with whatever worked then.
 * mandel back
<gatox> mmcc, do you have time for a quick mumble?
<mmcc> gatox: yes
<dobey> alecu: well the settings in gconf are a bit different
<mandel> briancurtin, alecu, the bracnh with the logging is already present in trnk
<dobey> alecu: is the code modular enough to just have a separate parsing module for gconf?
 * gatox connecting mumble
<alecu> mandel, right. But briancurtin releases from stable-3
<briancurtin> mandel: i need to release from release-3_0_0 tag so i'll need to include your branch
<alecu> dobey, probably not. Looking.
 * mmcc is having mumble problems
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, let me find that for you
<gatox> mmcc, well....... we can do it here
<mmcc> gatox: let me try one last time… mumble app keeps crashing
<mandel> briancurtin, alecu, the branch with the ssl fixes is: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl
<gatox> mmcc, move to manou-ah-manou
<mandel> gatox, mumble?
<gatox> mandel, you too?
<mandel> gatox, launching it
<gatox> mandel, wait, i'm going to have one with mmcc firsst
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, do you mind if we don mine first, its 7:30 pm and I have rugby training, please, please :)
<alecu> dobey, the code seems modular enough. The entrypoint is ubuntu_sso.utils.getclient.gsettings.get_proxy_settings()
<gatox> mandel, jump into mumble
<alecu> dobey, and it returns a python dict of proxy settings for the different protocols (http, https, socks)
<dobey> alecu: ok, maybe we can do something, though it'll be difficult to pick the right one
<dobey> at least, will be difficult on natty
<dobey> where "gsettings" is available, but the proxy settings aren't stored there
<alecu> dobey, why would it be difficult to pick the right one?
<alecu> dobey, oh, right.
<dobey> hrmm. though we have bigger problems on natty right now it seems, becuase of GI
<ralsina> dobey: we could just support the environment variables on natty as a last resource
<alecu> dobey, perhaps we can select the python module that should be used on the natty packaging diffs?
<alecu> dobey, right: GI was pretty broken in natty, IIRC
<dobey> alecu: well i'm just dealing with nightlies right now, so no patches, and one debian/ directory for all versions
<dobey> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GLib' object has no attribute 'GError'
<dobey> yeah, fun times :-/
<dobey> guess i should just stick to getting oneiric working for now
<dobey> then try for natty once that's done
<dobey> though i am sure it will be painful :-/
<ralsina> dobey: baby steps
<dobey> baby has long legs
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/u1lint-mac-support/+merge/103524 <- didn't we agree the solution to this problem, was to fix the environment, and not have this workaround in u1lint?
<ralsina> looking
<ralsina> I would have to read the backlog, really. I think we argued and noone decided anything.
<ralsina> gatox, dobey: let's clear this definitively
<dobey> ralsina: maybe you and i agreed it was an env problem, but gatox didn't agree :)
<ralsina> gatox: I suspect the problem is that pylint is not being installed using the "good" python, which makes it useless. Why can't we install pylint using the python_u1 interpreter?
<gatox> dobey, ralsina we just have a mumble with mandel about this
<dobey> ralsina: well, i think we need to not have a special python_u1
<ralsina> gatox: and/or if that doesn't work, why not change the pylint .bat to make it work right as part of setting up the development environment instead of fouling our code
<gatox> dobey, ralsina i0m going to implement something different and that branch is not going to be necessary
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then
<dobey> gatox: ok
 * dobey rejects it then
<gatox> mmcc, free to mumble again
<ralsina> dobey: that's the difference between 4 hour setups and 15 minutes setups
<mandel> dobey, we sorted it out PATH=/path/to/python:$PATH
<mandel> dobey, for runtests with the buildout that way we do not have to touch a thing
<dobey> ralsina: hold the screw loosely, while you bludgeon it with that sledgehammer :)
<ralsina> Maybe we could switch from buildout to a combination virtualenv+pip freeze
<dobey> mandel: ok
<dobey> ralsina: for virtualenv i think we definitely have to fix all the #! line no?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: we are using a tool (buildout) for its specified purpose (setting up environments), and it's working on 3 OSs except for a silly shebang-like-thing. I'd say this sledgehammer is a mighty nice screwdriver :-)
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> gatox: ok. see you there in a sec
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<ralsina> dobey: OR keep fixing PATH even with virtualenv. My main thing against going with virtualenv, is that WE WOULD HAVE TO DO A LOT OF STUFF AGAIN.
<dobey> ralsina: i wasn't saying buildout was the sledgehammer :)
<ralsina> Sorry for screaming, there ;-)
<dobey> TURN DOWN THE GAIN ON YOUR MIC!
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: we should not need a u1lint anyway
<mandel> this is when we says pyflakes...
<mandel> :P
 * briancurtin reboot
<ralsina> and I say "misses missing docstrings"
<dobey> i'd say we should keep u1lint with pyflakes anyway
<ralsina> and who knows what else.
<dobey> ralsina: that's a pep8 issue, not pyflakes
<dobey> so hah! :)
<ralsina> dobey: you lawyerly squirrel you
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina: I need an extra review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets/+merge/103660
<briancurtin> mandel: i have my review hat on today, ill take a look in a min
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
 * ralsina goes buy/mail actual review hats
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, also, with that branch, this one also needs a +1: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-dev-tools/+merge/103673
<ralsina> So, not this one, google! http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/theatre/2011/04/25/110425crth_theatre_als?currentPage=all
<briancurtin> the review hats could be like frank rossitano's hats on "30 Rock"
<joshuahoover> ralsina: in regards to the 3.0.0 issues...what are we going to try next?
<mmcc> briancurtin: +1
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we are doing a build with an older Qt to see if the bug is a new Qt bug
<briancurtin> mandel: i already +1'ed the domain-socket branch, just didn't set to approve. doing that now
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, that's what i thought but wasn't sure if anything changed after the meeting or not
<ralsina> joshuahoover: nope, just doing that AFAIK
<mandel> joshuahoover, ralsina, so the deal is, all bug reports related to ssl issues are in Qt applications that moved from Qt 4.7 to Qt 4.8, so we found and old pyqt version in a university dir to test with
<gatox> mmcc, maybe elopio is having lunch..... wait for him to response, he'll be able to tell you how to download that
<mandel> ralsina, which brings to mind, is pyside better in this respect, as in, finding old releases etc..
<mandel> briancurtin, sweet, thx!
<mmcc> gatox: ok, no problem. I'm getting precise up now
<gatox> mmcc, great..... let me know if you have any problem
<ralsina> mandel: well, they do have a public repo
<briancurtin> oh wtf. i can't even uninstall this PyQT4 and i just rebooted...how are the files already in use?
<mandel> briancurtin, is bzr is running, maybe.. it has some qt in it on the windows version (I think qlog etc..)
<mandel> ralsina, it could be something to consider for 20.04 or around that
<ralsina> mandel: ha
<ralsina> mandel: sigh
<dobey> i suppose i should have looked at that domain-socket branch
<mandel> dobey, if it is not merged, we can stop it from landing!
<mandel> dobey, there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/domain-sockets/+merge/103660
<mandel> dobey, I think tarmac did not pick it up
<mmcc> launchpad question: should I be joining some teams on there? ubuntuone-hackers, for example?
<ralsina> mmcc: you should have been added automatically
<mandel> dobey, ok, shit it did :(
<ralsina> mmcc: or manually but before now ;-)
<dobey> mandel: i can look at it later
<mmcc> ralsina: nope… no teams for me
<dobey> ralsina: he should be added to ubuntuone-desktop+
<ralsina> dobey: do you have the right superpowers?
<dobey> mmcc: what's your lp username?
<mmcc> mikemc
<mmcc> dobey --^
<ralsina> pfffft I am a transitive member of "“Turkey Pop-up Team” team"
 * ralsina wonders what people drink sometimes
<dobey> ralsina: you are an admin of ubuntuone-desktop+ team
<ralsina> dobey: ack, want me to add him?
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> dobey: doing
<dobey> probably need to move some people around in our teams
<ralsina> added
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> half the people in that team, aren't on our team any more. and a bunch of people aren't in that team
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, I'll do some cleaning now
<ralsina> dobey: but I have to ask because I don't want people locked out of other projects just to be neat
<dobey> true. but would be a good joke :)
<mmcc> so making me a member of ubuntuone-desktop+ makes me a member of the teams that it's a member of?
<dobey> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> ok, cool
<mandel> dobey, can you do me a favour and keep track of this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-dev-tools/+merge/103673 it needs to be merge after the nightlies of u1-dev-tools have landed, otherwise we will have sso blocked with tarmac errors
<mandel> dobey, the api changed a little because twisted is not consistent between internet.endpoints and reactor.connectTCP :(
<dobey> fun
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I know..
<dobey> almost as fun as python-gi
<dobey> ralsina: so, what if i do stick twisted 11.1 in nightlies? think the world will end?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: nightlies for what release?
<dobey> oneiric
<mmcc> roadmap question: what versions of OS X do we want to target (aka, test on?)
<briancurtin> mandel: last check before i do this new installer: PyQt 4.8.6 with Qt 4.7.4 is what we want, right?
<dobey> ralsina: the patch for the gireactor/gtk3reactor doesn't work on 11.0 it seems :(
<ralsina> holy carp.
<ralsina> dobey: doesn't work as in "doesn't fix it" or as in "has conflicts/needs tweaks"?
<dobey> ralsina: as in "uses API which isn't in 11.0 but is in 11.1"
<ralsina> dobey: ugh.
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, qt 4.7 is what we want :)
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: twisted is supposed to be very backwards compatible so that putting 11.1 in nightlies will not break every other twisted-usig thing. Right?
<dobey> ralsina: i /presume/ that things will only break if they had the same bug we did when 11.1 landed in precise, which we had to fix
<mandel> in theory...
<ralsina> grmbl
<dobey> we can go cry in a corner maybe :)
<dobey> don't think it will help though
<ralsina> that was my current plan. Damn.
<ralsina> dobey: how about asking for a twisted 11.1 SRU? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well we could probably get the precise version with patches into backports, don't know if we could get it into SRU yet
<ralsina> ok, backports looks like a good idea.
<dobey> but neither of those helps me to get nightlies working :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes. So, we do need to get it into nightlies anyway.
<ralsina> So go ahead.
<dobey> at least, not before UDS anyway
<gatox> mmcc, here you can see the list of the issues assigned to you in U1: http://is.gd/Is9R2X
<Scunizi> Is this a developers channel or also a generic help channel for Ubutu one?
<mmcc> gatox: ack
<dobey> Scunizi: it's basically the only channel for ubuntu one. though there's also #u1db for questions about that
<Scunizi> dobey: thanks.. I had a question about syncing Tomboy.. It keeps failing to syncronize after prompting me to rename a note.. then shows several notes that are updated.. None of which I can see when logging into my account online.
<dobey> Scunizi: yes, the notes web ui was removed. there was an announcement about it
<Scunizi> dobey: must have missed that.. will it be coming back?
<dobey> i don't know
<Scunizi> any ideas about the syncronization?
<dobey> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2012/02/05/an-important-note-about-notes/
<dobey> i don't have any ideas about your sync issue, no.
<dobey> rye: ^^ can you help Scunizi ?
<ralsina> dobey: may be a bit late for rye. Maybe duanedesign?
<dobey> Scunizi: i /think/ there's a read-only interface to see your notes, at http://u1.to/
<Scunizi> cool.. I'll look at it..
<Scunizi> Interesting.. got my list of notes.
<Scunizi> The frustrating thing about syncing multiple machines is after updating from one machine and attempting on another, the second machine is prompted to rename the changed note to (old) so you end up with 2 copies.
<Scunizi> sorry.. must afk for a while.
<dobey> Scunizi: that may be a problem with tomboy itself. i'm not sure. we just implement tomboy's "snowy" sync protocol
<Scunizi> Nice to know.. I'll see if I can chat with them as well. thanks.
<dobey> gatox: hmm. why all these bugs that are just "Refactor foo" ?
<gatox> dobey, we talk with mandel ralsina and mmcc ...... we are refactoring u1-client/platform to enhance that, and be able to run the tests for each module better.... and start identifying which is needed for mac, etc
<duanedesign> ralsina: whats up
<ralsina> duanedesign: Scunizi here has a notes issue
<gatox> dobey, we had a couple of mumbles about this
<duanedesign> Scunizi: I think I can help
<ralsina> dobey: and you even was there in one of those :-)
<ralsina> were
 * ralsina feels abandoned by his english
<dobey> gatox: right, i understand the task. but why are the bugs not describing the problem?
<ralsina> dobey: we seem to be having an epidemic of those
<dobey> ralsina: right, i'm not asking about why that is being done. bugs that don't describe problems are not good though :)
<duanedesign> Scunizi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/848250/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 848250 in tomboy "Tomboy sync fails on Oneiric, New Note Template already exists" [Medium,In progress]
<duanedesign> Scunizi: rename the note locallly using the preferences. Sync and rename the note
<gatox> dobey, ok....... i'll update the description of the bugs in a while
<ralsina> gatox: you need to word them like "The current code layout makes it impossible/hard to separate the tests per-platform" or somesuch.  Describe the problem, then you can describe the proposed solution in the description.
<ralsina> or even in the 1st comment
<dobey> well, i'd like us to avoid splitting tests per-platform where possible
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<ralsina> like "1st!!!!oneeleven! we shoul refactor like this blah blah"
<dobey> i think it's better to have skips than all the crazy logic to ignore specific tsts on specific platforms
<gatox> dobey, it would be just: -i "test_windows.py"
<dobey> gatox: right, though i'd also really like if we could get rid of that as well :)
<ralsina> ok, now we are getting bugs because apt failed to replace files from protobuffer. Sigh.
<gatox> dobey, only where it's necessary...... sometimes we can check just os_helper (for example)...... but sometimes we need to check some stuff os_helper/windows.py
<duanedesign> Scunizi: If that does not work for soe reason, you can also try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947947/
<gatox> odso, i think that in most cases we are going to have both
<gatox> dobey, ^
<dobey> gatox: right, but i'd also hope that we can work to get rid of those platform imports as well :)
<gatox> dobey, what do you suggest?
<dobey> gatox: well, it's something that has to be dealt with on a case-by-case basis. i don't think there's a general solution to it
<ralsina> dobey: we are not putting "if sys.platform" everywhere. Just in case ;-)
<gatox> dobey, http://youtu.be/NFQCYpIHLNQ ? jeje
<dobey> heh
<gatox> dobey, we are going to need in some places if sys.platform...... and in some other places not
<dobey> gatox: yes of course. it's not that which i don't like, but the imports that are platform-specific (linux.py, windows.py, etc)
<dobey> anyway, u1client is a long way off from having a single import where we have those now
<briancurtin> mandel, alecu, ralsina: here's 3.0.0 + mandel's fix-ssl branch, built with Qt 4.7.4 - http://u1.to/~brian.curtin/Y/ubuntuone-3.0.0-windows-installer.exe
<alecu> briancurtin, awesome.
<ralsina> joshuahoover, rye ^
<briancurtin> i installed it, then i synched the installer with it, so it works for that basic definition of "works"
<joshuahoover> briancurtin, ralsina: excellent, let me see if i can get some users to test this out and get us logs/feedback
<ralsina> joshuahoover: awesome, thanks
<dobey> man, there is like no infrastructure for python 3.x
<briancurtin> if there's anything special i should do to exercise whatever Qt differences, let me know and i'll do any tests
<ralsina> dobey: which is why all the python elite wants us to use it so we feel the burn and fix it.
<ralsina> dobey: and I agree with them, actually. I just don't want to *work* on it.
<dobey> 0o777
<dobey> wtf is that
<dobey> yay for breaking compat
<roasted> Question, does Ubuntu One delete any files? Like if i have 10 files on Ubuntu One, and I delete 5 of those items, would those corresponding 5 files delete off my computers linked to that Ubuntu One account?
<roasted> Or does Ubuntu One retain everything ever synced until the user manually deletes it off each system?
<alecu> dobey, you can also use things like: chr(0b11111010010101001)
<alecu> (or unichr, in 2.7)
<ralsina> roasted: they will be deleted from all your computers, because Ubuntu One syncs the deletions (or rather, they will be moved to the trash on each computer)
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not entirely sure that's entirely true, for the mobile apps case
<ralsina> dobey: the mobile apps don't sync, that is true
<dobey> oh
<dobey> he didn't mention mobile apps this time
<dobey> was expecting the same question to be asked :)
<ralsina> dobey: yep. Computers :-)
<dobey> roasted: yes anything that syncs your data on u1 also syncs deletions
<dobey> roasted: it's a sync service, not a backup service :)
<mmcc> ralsina, I was just looking at move_to_trash; it looks like if there's an error moving to trash, we just delete... I was wondering how often that happens.
<ralsina> mmcc: really?
<ralsina> mmcc: I must confess I hardly ever delete aything
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, sorry, I misread you
<mmcc> I expect that the move-to-trash code basically always works
<ralsina> well, moving to trash should never fail. And yes, delete is the only valid action
<mmcc> right
<ralsina> mmcc:  it may fail if disk is vry full
<roasted> dobey: that's exactly what I want. I just wasn't sure how multidirectional it worked. I use it for syncing all of my pictures on my android to U1 so my computers all get those pictures. I just wanted to make sure if I delete a picture on my phone and U1 kicks in to sync, it also deletes it on the computers as well.
<ralsina> mmcc: and the trash is not on the same disk as the file you are deleting, or something. But just guessing.
<mmcc> ralsina, yes - is trash on another disk in ubuntu?
<ralsina> roasted: no, the phone client doesn't do sync, it just does uploads, I think
<dobey> roasted: i am not sure it will in that case
<ralsina> mmcc: not usually :-)
<mmcc> mmcc: on macosx, trash is per-volume
<dobey> roasted: the photos stuff on android doesn't sync. it only auto-uploads, as i understand
<dobey> karni: ^^ is that true?
<roasted> ahhh okay
<mmcc> er ralsina ^
<ralsina> dobey: it's like 10PM in the ukrayne :-)
<roasted> dobey: but if I have 5 computers, and I drop an item in my U1 folder on computer A, would B C D E all receive it? Likewise, if A deletes that ifle, would it be removed from B C D E?
<dobey> ralsina: karni is in poland :)
<dobey> so 9:30, but it's karni
<ralsina> dobey: right. It's like 10PM in poland ;-)
<dobey> roasted: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: well, if it never fails, cool. If it fails, it probably is because of something very bad happening to yur disk and all yur data will die anyway ;-)
<roasted> But on my phone... it'd just be one way... phone pushes up, computers receive it... however if A deletes those U1 items the phone just uploaded, the B C D E all lose it too....
<roasted> I think I'm getting it. :P
<ralsina> roasted: right
<ralsina> roasted: but it will still be there in the phone
<roasted> gotcha, gotcha
<mmcc> ralsina: exactly. if this happens, "you have other things to worry about™"
<dobey> roasted: yeah. until the phone client gets sync support (which it may have now, but i am not 100% sure)
<roasted> the phone is the only exception, right?
<ralsina> roasted: you have to manually delete in the phone to lose the last copy
<ralsina> roasted: yes, only the phone clients are not sync-based
<dobey> roasted: also, on the computers it doesn't entirely delete it
<roasted> I'm not sure I'd want my phone to sync. I like the upload only feature.
<dobey> roasted: it will move it to trash on each of the computers
<dobey> roasted: so if it was an accident, you can easily restore it
<roasted> I'd hate to accidentally delete the U1 folder on my desktop and BAM its gone on my phone
<roasted> ah that's good at least
<ralsina> mmcc: right. Never got a complaint, specially because most users assume it just deletes anyway.
<roasted> I wonder if the android app gets sync support if we can still set it to be upload only. I use U1 for the convenience of not having to plug it in to the computer to receive my pictures.
<roasted> Fire up computer, U1 starts, and automagically the camera pics come down.
<ralsina> roasted: sync on android is probably going to be optional/manual because of battery concerns
<dobey> roasted: possibly. no idea. there are battery and storage concerns for mobile, certainly
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, sent out the latest installer to the 4 users who got back to us with logs from the last debug build
 * rye missed the whole fun here
<ralsina> joshuahoover: awesome
<joshuahoover> ralsina, alecu: ok, got one response from a user testing briancurtin's latest...i updated bug #985816 with logs (and the user included a screenshot in the archive)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 985816 could not be found
<ralsina> joshuahoover: thanks, will look in 1'
<roasted> hm
<roasted> I'm uploading ~300 pictures but they're not showing up on Ubuntu One web.. yet. I wonder if the entire sync (150 to go) has to complete before they populate on the site under my account.
<rye> roasted: are you uploading from the phone?
<roasted> yes
<rye> roasted: then no, once one is uploaded it should be already available
<roasted> well, dang
<roasted> wonder why it's not populating
<rye> roasted: check what is the location for the uploaded files
<roasted> from the phone or on the site?
<dobey> ah crap. now sso fails because of the test case changes
<rye> roasted: Auto Upload settings on the phone itself
<roasted> rye: well, I had a bunch of stuff uploading from my phone I didn't want. So I went on U1's site, deleted everything, then from the phone under auto upload settings, I selected "upload all photos now"
<roasted> rye: I had 300 something and I'm down to 130, but nothing is showing up on the U1 site yet.
<rye> roasted: what's the location set on the phone, Pictures - "name of the phone" ?
<dobey> sigh
<roasted> rye: yes
<dobey> mandel: why the heck did you rename the module?!
<roasted> allright, we got itnow
<roasted> I had to go to the folder on the phone, hit menu, then auto upload here.
<roasted> then went back into auto upload settings, hit upload all now, and I see items in the web populating.
<roasted> so flippin nice.
<rye> interesting
<rye> then where did it was uploading the files before that
<rye> roasted: is that an upgrade from earlier version or a fresh install of ubuntuone files?
<roasted> rye: it was uploading to the same place. I think I hit unsubscribe to the folder on the U1 web interface on accident when I was trying to figure out how to delete everything on U1
<roasted> rye: I had nothing on U1 at all, but I didn't realize I had so many ridiculous pictures on my phone, so when U1 uploaded them I was like nahhh get that off there... so I went through my phone (after finding out the app isn't an active sync, but just an upload) and deleted my old stuff off.
<alecu> joshuahoover, I'm looking at the new debug log. It seems that the problem is still present with an older qt (4.7 instead of 4.8).
<roasted> rye: so I wanted to nuke my U1 database to start fresh... now I'm reuploading from the phone and it works since I designated WHERE to put the files. durp durp.
<joshuahoover> alecu: yeah, appears that way...still waiting to see some others
<alecu> joshuahoover, I wonder if we are missing something else, like the user having some firewall installed, or some kind of antivirus that's troubling us.
<rye> roasted: let me reiterate that, you unsubscribed a folder on the web (effectively deleting it) but the phone kept uploading?
<roasted> rye: the phone said it was uploading, yes. but I was F5'ing the site and it kept saying 0 KB.
<joshuahoover> alecu: we've asked the impacted users about this and there is no pattern...some have firewall turned on, some not...some have norton, some have microsoft security essentials, others have it turned off
<roasted> rye: 150 pictures uploaded into the ~300 total, I canceled it and looked further.
<joshuahoover> alecu: i've tested with norton and ms security essentials (separately) and wasn't able to reproduce, just in case that was an issue
<rye> alecu: i tried avast, norton and avg - nothing resembling any ssl errors
<alecu> :/
<roasted> rye: once I went into the Pictures - LG 500whatever folder, I hit the menu button and saw the auto upload here option. So I hit that... tried to upload 1 item... came up fine when I F5'd the U1 Web.
<rye> alecu: one user had avast
<roasted> rye: so I just went back, upload all, and now it's almost done. :)
<rye> roasted: ok, i guess we will need to re-test this, i suspect something is wrong there but I can't pinpoint at what stage, but I am glad you were able to fix it
<roasted> rye: I think part of the issue was me unsubscribing and then trying to upload as if nothing ever happened. So if you wnat to duplicate what I did... android phone with U1 installed... unsubscribe online (when data is already uploaded) to the folder the phone is linked to, then upload all photos ot U1 from phone... Then F5 the U1 web and see if anythign comes up.
<roasted> rye: for me, nadda... once I told U1 on the phone where to upload (I assume that effectively re-establishes the subscription since it now has a destination folder) it worked fine during uploads.
<gatox> EOD for me! see you tomorrow! :D
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<ralsina> EOD for me now
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> same here. have to bug mandel in the am
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> bye guys
<mandel> dobey, because it is not longer just tcp, it has domain sockets too, it does no make sense to keep the name
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, briancurtin: do any of you run win 7 x64?
<briancurtin> alecu: I do
<alecu> hmmm
<mandel> I do
<mandel> on a vm
<alecu> there goes my theory.
<alecu> anyway, here's the exact same error we found: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3435024/qt-qsslerror-being-signaled-with-the-error-code-set-to-noerror
<alecu> mandel, briancurtin ^
<alecu> "everytime I try to download an https page, it will signal two QSslError, each with contents NoError"
<alecu> I've tracked the "NoError" to X509_V_OK here: http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/verify.html#DIAGNOSTICS
<mandel> briancurtin, oh, and hi from reddit ;)
<mandel> alecu, so, wait, it is sending an error saying is ok, wtf?
<alecu> mandel, that error means: "no verification error occurred, it does however not indicate success" http://www.openssl.org/docs/ssl/SSL_get_verify_result.html#BUGS
<alecu> mandel, that means that OpenSSL is trying to verify a certificate, but got no certificate in response.
<briancurtin> mandel: haha. if twisted was done and ready, we could port in no time. at the pycon language summit we talked about giving someone a grant to finish the port (and grants for people reviewing it)
<mandel> alecu, hm.. when can that be the case?
<mandel> briancurtin, I know facundobatista did help a little in pycon with twisted towards python 3... it is going to be interesting :)
<alecu> mandel, hacked network? MitM? don't know!
<mandel> alecu, verterok mentioned time out issues in the connection, then we get disconnected before the ssl cert gets there and we fail in the handsacke
<alecu> mandel, I don't think the problem is with timeouts... :-(
<mandel> alecu, if there was only I way to know which machine is taking the hit..
<mandel> alecu, that would make it simpler to check since we would have the logs from the other side
<alecu> mandel, so, we should try to reproduce a case were we get an "empty certificate" from a fake server
<alecu> mandel, and see if that produces that error.
<alecu> mandel, my current wild guess is that transparent proxies are messing with us.
<mandel> alecu, yep, looks like the 'cause since the cert returned by the ssl error has no information in it which probably means that the ssl erro signal is using the default values
<mandel> alecu, I can do a test case for ubuntu-sso tom morning based on the ssl test cases we already have
<alecu> mandel, right: there must be no cert in that case.
<alecu> mandel, anyway: we still have the problem where one guy had this issue with one computer in his lan, but he had no problem with the other computers in that same lan... :/
<mandel> alecu,  we can ask him which version he is using, also, he can be that unlucky that he hits a server that is missing a cert.. and just in one of the calls
<alecu> mandel, I still don't believe we have a problem in *our* servers.
<mandel> alecu, since all the diff calls we make are async it means that he should be getting more than one erro dialog due to the fact that the webclients don't know the existance of each other
<mandel> alecu, I don't say is THE reason, but is one thing to check
<alecu> mandel, we have a finite number of servers, so we should be seeing this problem much more if that was the case.
<mandel> alecu, I'll write the test and we will have an answer, do we get the error or not?
<mandel> alecu,  then we can move..
<mandel> if we could only reproduce it..
<alecu> mandel, awesome. Now get to bed :-)
<alecu> mandel, oh, it's not so late there :-)
<mandel> alecu, is ok, just close to 00:00
<mandel> alecu, I want to play with pb and see if I can change bannana.py for a json version :)
<alecu> mandel, so you don't like the banana? I thought you did :-)
<mandel> alecu, is a PITA when interacting from other langs, so, or I do a C verion of bannana or I change the thing
<mandel> alecu, I did get the pun ;)
<briancurtin> BitRock is an example of a project that has thousands of pages of documentation which contain almost nothing in them. Hundreds of examples with zero explanation. arghhhh
<mmcc> hey guys, anyone want to look at my first pushed branch and tell me if I did the right stuff to push it to lp, link to bug etc?
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, is terrible, and some of them do not even make sense..
<mmcc> it's bug 989119
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 989119 in Ubuntu One Client "The current code layout makes it hard to separate the tests per-platform (constants)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989119
<mandel> mmcc, lets take a look :)
<mmcc> hey, stupid windows question here: I'm grabbing a windows image now, what version should I test with (7, I  guess) and do I need visual studio to run our tests (yes I assume?)
<mandel> mmcc, no need of visual studio, 7 is the best one to pick
<mmcc> thx mandel. windows is ... not my forte :)
<alecu> mmcc, the branch is uploaded ok, and linked to the bug ok.
<briancurtin> i guess XP is "supported" but it's not high on the radar, or something like that
<mandel> mmcc, there you linked the bug, yet you did not propose the branch for merging, in case you want to do that, you can go to https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/refactor-platform-constants
<mandel> mmcc, and then say propose for merging :)
<alecu> mmcc, we usually do reviews on "merge proposals" which are created as mandel says
<mmcc> mandel, alecu aha ok
<mandel> mmcc, there you have a description (some info to give about the branch) and a commit one (expand the extra options
<alecu> mmcc, you should do that when your branch has the tests and you've run them in linux and windows... and now osx too :-)
<mandel> mmcc, the commit is what will be added in the merge to trunk and should be of the format:
<alecu> mmcc, I guess you are reviewing tomorrow, so you'll get more familiar with that procedure.
<mandel> - Sentence explaining things (LP: #211212) :)
<mandel> mmcc, but yeah, run tests on windows and linux and we will do the entire review cycle :)
<briancurtin> ooooh this is going to be good. i think i need to write some VBScript for the installer...
<mandel> briancurtin, wtf?!
<mmcc> mandel: so that # after your sentence is the bug my proposed branch will fix?
<mandel> mmcc, yep :)
<mandel> mmcc, let me show you an example, one sec
<alecu> mmcc, as mandel says, the format of the "commit message" is important, because it's used for the ubuntu packaging. The description of the merge is not that much important, but we usually put there some info on how the reviewers should test the branch, if it's different than what they usually do.
<mmcc> and I think I'll hold off on proposing this until I can run the tests on win & linux...
<mandel> mmcc, here you have an example: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-squid-tests/+merge/103325
<briancurtin> mandel: upgrading from 2.0.3 to 3.0.0, we want the old version to stop and to do the uninstaller, then install 3.0.0. i made it do the uninstaller, but we have to be able to stop the existing U1 before proceeding. i wrote a python script and py2exe'ed it, but we need to do the process killing before we have access to "installdir" stuff
<briancurtin> but apparently i can embed VBScript and it'll work, or something
<mandel> briancurtin, ou can embed anything, right?
<mandel> mmcc, from my point of view, failing tests on mac are ok at this stage, nothing will land if tests dont pass on linux so no worries
<mmcc> mandel: is it pretty common for the commit message to be a subset of the description?
<mandel> mmcc, no, that is my style, the description can be anything
<mandel> mmcc, braking things or windows are possible, that is why we have: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/
<briancurtin> mandel: well it has support for passing stuff to VBScript since it's built into windows, supposedly. the python script i wrote is simple and just uses WMI to find any process names that start with "ubuntu" then it kills them. have to try porting it to VBScript i guess
<mandel> briancurtin, ouch, well at least we are not using msi directly
<alecu> mmcc, I usually put the same text in both the description and the commit message. But the important one is the latter.
<briancurtin> this whole thing is filled with "i guess" and "supposedly"...not good, thanks to their great docs
<mmcc> mandel: ok, so the proposed merge's commit message has a specific format, but the description is my discretion, and includes testing info if required?
<mandel> briancurtin, lol I remember we had something similar the first time with the autoupdater, it failed because it does not support https, wtf?! I discovered via trial an error
<mandel> mmcc, exactly
<mmcc> mandel, alecu ok good, got it
<mmcc> mandel: I get 404 from that jenkins link ;/
<mmcc> did I need to let it know my group membership from SSO? I left that unchecked
<mandel> mmcc, yes, you do :)
 * mmcc is deleting cookies (and getting hungry)
<mmcc> oh hey neat, that looks useful
<mandel> mmcc, we are working on getting things more stable :)
<mmcc> mandel: I SEe
<mandel> mmcc, there are some unexpected errors when running windows tests on a user with no home et..
<mandel> mmcc, my bad I suppose :)
<mmcc> so i'm inclined to use the rest of my time to get this branch tested on my super new ubuntu VM image, before I propose it for merging. sound like a good idea?
<mmcc> mandel: poor homeless users
<mmcc> Hmmm, which windows 7 do I get? there are three - ultimate, enterprise, or professional...
<mandel> mmcc, yes, +1000
<mandel> mmcc, if it is free, get the expensive one ;)
<mandel> mmcc, the diff is minumun, no support for AD etc..
<mmcc> mandel, no price shown... but seriously, which one is more complete?
<mandel> mmcc, one trick for the linux vm apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client (will install all devl deps)
<mandel> mmcc, ultimate
<briancurtin> mmcc: professional is fine. there's no difference that would matter
<briancurtin> do you have MSDN?
<briancurtin> (i need to ask about MSDN myself)
<mmcc> briancurtin, go search for elopio and my nick on u1-internal...
<mandel> briancurtin, I have it too :)
<alecu> briancurtin, do you have the 2.0.3 link handy?
<mmcc> and thanks, briancurtin - getting pro now. I feel very professional
<briancurtin> alecu: it's in http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ -- http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ubuntuone-2.0.3-windows-installer.exe
<alecu> briancurtin, right, thanks.
<mandel> ok, all see you tom!
<mmcc> bye mandel, thanks
<mmcc> hey briancurtin, more questions - I assume I want "with service pack one", but do I want "win 7 professional N with service pack 1",  "win 7 professional with service pack 1, VL build", or just  "win 7 professional with service pack 1 - DVD"
<briancurtin> mmcc: let me login and see the list, i always forget which one you want. 1 min
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok thanks
<mandel> mmcc, do not pick N, N is bad, very bad I tried it and never managed to install it
<briancurtin> Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1
 * mandel really goes now
<mmcc> briancurtin: excellent, thanks. do you know what the others are?
<mmcc> briancurtin: it's not really important, just curious
<briancurtin> the N builds don't come with Windows Media Player, and VL is for volume licensing
<mmcc> briancurtin: aha! now I can sleep tonight :) thanks again
<briancurtin> no problem, and with that, i'm out of here
<mmcc> my time is up as well. I'm going to try leaving this thing on tonight though.
<alecu> briancurtin, already gone?
<alecu> briancurtin, I installed this: http://u1.to/~brian.curtin/Y/ubuntuone-3.0.0-windows-installer.exe
<briancurtin> alecu: i went from my office to my couch
<alecu> briancurtin, in a clean vm. But the qt .dll says "4.8.0.0"
<alecu> briancurtin, ok, enjoy your couch then. :-)
<alecu> briancurtin, don't worry about this, we can worry about that tomorrow.
<briancurtin> alecu: hmm, ah i think i know why...the py2exe found the existing build and didn't bother to pick up what's on the system
<briancurtin> alecu: i'll do a clean build tomorrow morning, that should have the right version
<alecu> briancurtin, great.
<alecu> briancurtin, another thing I noticed: SSLEAY32.dll in 2.0.3 is 0.9.8.18; and in 3.0.0 is older: 0.9.8.12
<briancurtin> weird...maybe it picked up part of the older version (the one i installed) and part of the newer version (which was in the previous build and dist folders)
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm not sure any of this will fix the issue, but I've reverted to comparing version numbers since we don't have any other clear clue :P
<briancurtin> alecu: in any case i'll be sure to clean out the environment and get a proper build. i can also add something to the installer builder to output versions, perhaps for a checklist
<alecu> briancurtin, perhaps we can send that to the installer log?
<alecu> what I just said makes no sense.
 * alecu should get some rest.
<alecu> briancurtin, right: adding it to the installer builder and checking it before release makes sense.
#ubuntuone 2012-04-27
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> dobey: correct - "the photos stuff on android doesn't sync. it only auto-uploads, as i understand"
<rye> karni: upvote bug #989506
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 989506 in Ubuntu One Servers "API directory listing should filter out files with size=None (MakeFile but no Upload)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989506
<karni> rye: I'm reading up on u1-internal, what you talked about with James. Is that it?
<karni> rye: ok, how do I upvote?
<karni> affects me?
<rye> karni: yep
<mandel> finally back
<mandel> rye, thx!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, hello!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, i forgot to ask you..... did you answer mmcc e-mail or i should do it?
<mandel> gatox, I did no, I can do it, no worries
<gatox> mandel, if you want..... i can do it too.... let me know
<alecu> hey, holas
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<gatox> alecu, bring me a t-shirt from UDS please!! :P
<alecu> gatox, I'll try
<alecu> mandel, last night I noticed that the last 3.0.0 installer still had qt 4.8 instead of 4.7
<alecu> mandel, so brian will make yet another installer today.
<mandel> alecu, I read that, brian metioned py2exe being too smart and using the old build
<alecu> it also had an older version of ssl than the one in 2.0.3 (0.9.8.12 in 3.0.0, instead of 0.9.8.18 in 2.0.3)
<mandel> alecu, I have tested what we talked about, I done get ssl errors, instead the deferred is never called
<alecu> mandel, .... what did we talk about? I remember we talked about many things, but not about that.
<alecu> my mind is like a fortress
<mandel> alecu, testing performing a request over https when we do not have ssl certs on the other side
<alecu> mandel, and which deferred gets never called?
<mandel> alecu, yield wc.request('https://blah.com')
<alecu> mandel, oh, right. Well, I'm doing the same test, with a twisted server too, but with a qt client.
<alecu> mandel, and I get different kinds of error, but nothing like the one we get on those logs.
<alecu> hmmm... perhaps I should be running this tests on windows.
<mandel> alecu, might be a thing to test..
<mandel> alecu, a platform might behave in a diff wa
<mandel> y
<mandel> lunch time here
 * mandel lunch
<thisfred> dobey, if you have time for a C review: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/number-mapping/+merge/103862
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox: can you try this branch on windows? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/+junk/qt-ssl-error/
<alecu> ralsina, morning
<gatox> alecu, ok
<gatox> alecu, should i run the tests or something else?
<alecu> ralsina, two bits of news: the latest version we gave joshuahoover mistakenly got built with qt 4.8 instead of 4.7
<ralsina> oops
<alecu> gatox: run the tests is fine.
<ralsina> alecu: qt 4.8 or pyqt 4.8?
<alecu> ralsina, so brian will be making a new installer today with 4.7
<alecu> ralsina, qt
<ralsina> oooook
<alecu> ralsina, also I found that the latest installer used a slightly older ssl version than the one in 2.0.3
<ralsina> alecu: 2.0.3 was built in my notebook instead of brians
<ralsina> alecu: we could add checks for openssl version, I suppose
<alecu> ralsina, (SSLEAY.dll version 0.9.8.18 in 2.0.3 but 0.9.8.12 in 3.0.0)
<gatox> alecu, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/949718/ do i need to add something to the path or anything?
<alecu> ralsina, finally, I think I managed to reproduce the issue on windows by making a qt client connect to a twisted server with some broken certificates
<ralsina> alecu: "broken" how specifically?
<alecu> gatox: that's awesome.
<alecu> gatox: I'm getting this, which is much closer to the bug we are getting:
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/949723/
<alecu> ralsina, so, in gatox's install, we are getting the rigth error, because the certificate is self signed.
<alecu> ralsina, but in my install we are getting the "No error" and the certificate shows up empty.
<ralsina> How the HECK can error 0 be "the certificate is self signed and untrusted"????
<alecu> ralsina, in gatox install it comes correctly: the sslErrors gets two parameters: reply and a list of errors. The reply has error 0, but one of the errors (the only one) has error 9: The certificate is self-signed, and untrusted.
<alecu> ralsina, that means that if gatox builds the installer, when it gets run on the clients machine it will log the exact ssl error.
<alecu> on the other hand
<alecu> in my install, the list of errors has one item too, but that one error is ZERO.
<alecu> and that's completely wrong.
<alecu> it should be error 9.
<alecu> I suspect I have the same versions as brian.
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: does this make sense? ^
<ralsina> alecu: maybe
<alecu> so, gatox: let's compare installed versions of qt and everything else.
<alecu> gatox: go to Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features
<ralsina> alecu: if it's the SSL, then we need to find a way to check the version and add it to the buildout or setup.py as a test and fail if we don't meet it
<gatox> alecu, pyqt 4.8.4-1......... Qt 1.1.0
<alecu> qt 1.1.0 ?
<gatox> alecu, mmmmmm that is wrong
<gatox> wait
<alecu> gatox: I've got PyQt v4.9-1 and pycrypto 2.3.0.
<gatox> alecu, pycrypto 2.3.0 also
<facundobatista> alecu, mandel, can you please review and run https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-987376/+merge/103273 in windows? some stuff related to windows was modified there, thanks!
<gatox> alecu, Qt 4.7.1
<gatox> alecu, i didn't update my windows vm it seems
<ralsina> gatox: DON'T
<alecu> gatox: that's great :-)
<ralsina> gatox: finding Qt 4.7 + PyQt is not easy ;-)
<dobey> mandel: was sso the only thing that used txtcpserver?
<alecu> I'm checking in an older vm, too.
<alecu> It's got PyQt 4.8 (probably qt 4.7)
<alecu> lo and behold, I get the same error as gatox.
<verterok> facundobatista: nothing to worry about, not it's the same in windows and linux :)
<facundobatista> verterok, I was trying to get a free review!
<verterok> hehe
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, it should be tested in windows too
<facundobatista> alecu, mandel, there, there, :)
<alecu> facundobatista, verterok: you are very lucky that we have review days, and that gatox and/or dobey will be able to run the tests on windows!
<alecu> well, probably not dobey :P
<dobey> gatox: ^^ :)
<gatox> ok..... running the tests.....
<gatox> verterok, facundobatista http://paste.ubuntu.com/949773/
<verterok> gatox: weird, the change is unrelated :(
<gatox> verterok, i'm running trunk now, and i get the same error
<verterok> ouch
<dobey> gatox: is jenkins not reporting the same error?
<gatox> dobey, i don't know
<dobey> hrmm
<facundobatista> gatox, you broke it
<gatox> facundobatista, ??
<dobey> hrmm, jenkins seems to report a few other errors
<gatox> facundobatista, mmmmm it seems related to a branch i propose...... but it was working in my branch......
<joshuahoover> alecu: so i should expect a new installer today to send out?
<mandel> dobey, yes :)
<mandel> facundobatista, looking :)
<mandel> gatox, connection test case error? wtf? any idea?
<alecu> joshuahoover, yes: as soon as briancurtin wakes up we'll ask him to work on that.
<joshuahoover> alecu: heh, you haven't called him yet? ;)
<mandel> alecu, joshuahoover, shall I send the flying monkeys to chicago?
<joshuahoover> mandel: yes please
<gatox> mandel, nop..... i'll look for the branch that was related to that to see the change (i'm finishing with the bloody mac scripts for tests rght now)....... but i know it was working when i proposed it
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm guessing you're talking about the versions? i'm looking right now
<joshuahoover> mandel: is that where they keep the flying monkeys - spain?
<gatox> it's weird.....
<alecu> mandel, those are some fast monkeys!
<mandel> joshuahoover, yes, we also have rats :)
<alecu> briancurtin, awesome!
<mandel> gatox, hm, let me try and run them on my vm
<alecu> briancurtin, so, for the record: this morning I made a small tests branch that reproduces the ssl error that we found on the logs.
<mandel> alecu, can I see that one?
<alecu> briancurtin, I managed to make it fail using pyqt 4.9 (qt 4.8) on windows.
<alecu> briancurtin, but it worked for gatox, who has pyqt 4.8 (qt 4.7)
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/+junk/qt-ssl-error/
<briancurtin> interesting
<alecu> mandel, take a look at gatox's run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/949718/
<alecu> mandel, and compare it to mine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/949723/
<alecu> (btw, just noticed my test run took 30s longer than gatox's) !!!!
<mandel> alecu, hm, is yours the one with no cert details?
<alecu> mandel, right!
<alecu> mandel, and No error (0)
<alecu> mandel, so, we get the sslErrors(reply, errors) signal. reply is still going on, so it has no error "Unknown error (0)".
<mandel> alecu, so, with Qt 4.8 you get no error (0) and no cert details, gatox gets (0) but also (9) which is for a selfsigned cert
<alecu> mandel, but the "errors" list has one item, with "No error (0)" (WRONG!) and empty certificate (WRONG!!!!)
<alecu> mandel, right.
<alecu> mandel, gatox is using qt 4.7
<ralsina> If we isolated it this far, we can probably do a good bug report for upstream
<mandel> alecu,wow! so, ignoring the fact that we are getting a (0) with gatox which I cannot explaing, 4.8 has a serious bug qhen dealing with ssl
<gatox> i feel that everything works different for me always :P
<alecu> mandel, I can explain the first (0): it's the expected
<alecu> behaviour.
<mandel> alecu, why?
<alecu> mandel, at the point the sslErrors signal is thrown, the "reply" still has not decided if it will succeed or not.
<alecu> mandel, it's up to your handler code in sslErrors to decide if you want to ignore the certificates or not.
<alecu> mandel, if your code decides to ignore the certificates it can do so with .ignoresslerrors or something like that.
<mandel> alecu, and due to that it will always have a first (0) in the list?
<alecu> mandel, no. In gatox's case the first (0) comes from "reply", not from "errors".
<mandel> alecu, oh, ok
<alecu> mandel, remember: signal sslErrors(reply, errors)
<alecu> mandel, and only "errors" is a list.
<mandel> alecu, I though I was looking just at the list of sslErrors
<alecu> mandel, can you take a look at the code in that branch and try to run it?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I'm reading it right now
<alecu> ralsina, if you have pyqt 4.9 in your vm, please try running that branch too.
<alecu> ralsina,  https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/+junk/qt-ssl-error/
<ralsina> alecu: no windows VM, would be a reboot
<alecu> and briancurtin too.
<ralsina> alecu: and I'd rather not today :-(
<alecu> ralsina, no prob.
<mandel> alecu, what happens if you use the DefaultOpenSSLContextFactory?
<gatox> mandel, dobey could you review this branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/mac-port/+merge/103488  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mac-env/+merge/103525   (If you are going to test it IRL, remember that you need to run first the env-mac script from the u1-windows-installer branch)
<dobey> does it really make sense to have mac branches of ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<czajkowski> duanedes1gn: ping
<mandel> dobey, no, it does not, I would do a new project for that
<alecu> mandel, it's the same if I use the Default....
<mandel> alecu, so, why the diff?
<alecu> mandel, I just subclassed it so I could play with including/excluding some bits of the certificate.
<mandel> alecu, also, here we found a bug in the fact that the cert info is not given, yet not why it happens with our 'correct' certs, right?
<alecu> mandel, "it's the same" -> "it should be the same". Because I've not tried it. :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe, I'll try it :)
<gatox> mandel, dobey with those branches, it's possible to execute the tests in mac without ttouching anything in u1-client, or putting unnecessary things in the environment of the user
<briancurtin> alecu: ok, wow, with the proper older PyQt/Qt setup, u1cp does not start at all. nothing in log files about it either :/
<mandel> alecu, I see the same behaviour as you do, that is, no cert details on my windows vm, on P I can see the cert details
<dobey> gatox: why do you dump stuff into ~/.profile instead of just altering the current environment?
<mandel> alecu, so, an other options is pushing the version to be the same as the on in P
<gatox> dobey, like what
<gatox> ?
<mandel> alecu, but as briancurtin is a PITA
<gatox> dobey, what do you mean with "altering the current environment"?
<briancurtin> mandel: if we really need that im sure i can figure it out eventually, but i spent almost a full day and got nowhere with it, and it seems no one tries to build their own PyQt with a custom Qt version
<gatox> dobey, you only execute the env-mac script once..... so i need to save the references to u1lint, etc in some other place to be accesed for the scripts in each project
<mandel> briancurtin, alecu, so, if we go back on version, it does not start yet we see the cert info, if we move up the qt version in theory we get both..
<briancurtin> this PyQt/Qt I have installed doesn't have QSslCertificate, apparently ("from PyQt4 import QtNetwork" works, but it doesn't have QtSslCertificate)
<dobey> gatox: i mean, why doesn't it modify the environment when run, and why don't you just have it executed from ~/.profile?
<mandel> briancurtin, wow!
<james_w> hi all, I bought an album in the music store (rhythmbox 12.04) yesterday, and it hasn't been downloaded yet (either to my machine, nor to the web streaming player) is there a way to diagnose the issue further?
<dobey> gatox: rather than just blindly dumping extra stuff at the end of .profile
<briancurtin> s/QtSsl/QSsl/ on that last line
<gatox> dobey, i'm not sure i understand you..... i can't just modify the environment when i run the tests...... because the run-tests script from sso.... doesn't know about the buildout
<dobey> joshuahoover, rye, duanedes1gn: ^^ can you look at james_w's album issue?
<mandel> dobey, gatox, I really think we should create a mac project for this, adding it you windows is not a good idea
<james_w> thanks dobey
<dobey> gatox: no no, not in run-tests. in this env-mac script
<dobey> gatox: i never mentioned run-tests
<gatox> mandel, maybe we should rename the windows one to something generic
<gatox> dobey, example? i'm not following you
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK there are windows things there, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes...... but doing another project for mac..... we are be copying a bunch of stuff from there....... so we are going to have duplicated things..... and we will need to mantain two simmilar projects
<dobey> gatox: have your .profile run the env-mac script, and have the env-mac script do the export FOO=$BAR stuff, and it gets executed every time you log in, and you don't have to re-log (or restart the terminal) to get a working environment.
<dobey> mandel, gatox: we can deal with the project naming issue later
<gatox> dobey, i'm not sure i like that solution
<briancurtin> eventually, and i dont know when this will be, but this whole buildot thing will probably live in its own top level project, not in a subfolder of ubuntuone-windows-installer
<dobey> gatox: and dumping junk in your ~/.profile is a better solution?
<alecu> briancurtin, mandel: sorry, I was on mumble.
<alecu> catching up with the log.
<gatox> dobey, i'm not sure about running a script that finds stuff and that, everytime you open a terminal
<mmcc_absent> hi everyone, catching up
<mmcc> gatox, what dobey is saying is the same as what I ended up doing on Tuesday
<duanedes1gn> czajkowski: pong
<mmcc> except I didn't put env-mac in my profile because I'll forget it's there
<dobey> gatox: why are you doing a find? what happens if the path changes? then your ~/.profile is broken, or you run the script again and you have a bunch of duplicate junk at the bottom of it
<dobey> gatox: or why not just run it whenever you need it, and it only modifies current environment, instead of injecting stuff into .profile
<mandel> dobey, gatox, I much more prefer the last option ^
<mmcc> dobey +1 that;s what I like too, for the reasons I said above
<mandel> dobey, gatox, I really don't fill good on my env being modified to run tests and be left like that
<gatox> not modifying .profile at all??...... so you need to searchhhhh for the env-mac script everytime you want to do anything u1 related?
<gatox> i'll prefer to add at least an alias in the .profile to run the script
<briancurtin> that's how i do it on windows with that env.bat script. if you want to do u1, start up a u1 env
<dobey> gatox: well you can add an alias to your own .profile, and others can just run it when they need it
<mmcc> gatox, you can always put an alias, but just don't do it automatically
 * mmcc will let dobey type for him for a while
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 before standup?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, starting mumble
<dobey> heh
<alecu> briancurtin, so, what version of PyQt did you install? I find it really weird that it has no SSL support.
<alecu> briancurtin, perhaps it needs pycrypto installed too?
<briancurtin> if it did, it would be nice if it told me that. i *just* uninstalled it 1' ago, i'll reinstall to get the proper version numbers
<briancurtin> i couldn't run your test because the QSslCertificate import failed, but QNetwork (which ssl is in) works fine
<alecu> awful.
<gatox> mmcc, can you share your script?
<mmcc> gatox, sure, which script are you referring to? The mac-tests script I did for u1-client, or ?
<gatox> mmcc, no, the one which you use yo setup the environment
<mmcc> ok, just a sev
<mmcc> gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/949918/ -- it is just the output of your script, run for me, with some tweaks
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm on PyQt 4.8.6 - Qt 4.7.4. QSslCertificate was added to Qt in 4.3. there's no QSslCertificate in the QtNetwork package
<mmcc> gatox: if I was going to put it in the buildout I would just use `pwd` and relative paths, i guess
<alecu> briancurtin, can you try installing pycrypto?
<gatox> mmcc, no, i didn't want to add that..... just wanted to see how are you doing the script...... because if i execute a script that contain that...... as soon as the script finish, everything that the script set, is not remembered (which is correct for me)
<gatox> mmcc, so, how are you executing that?
<mmcc> gatox, oh, I  just do  "source scriptname.sh"
<mmcc> applies changes to current environment
<gatox> mmcc, thanks
<mmcc> gatox, sure. I think in bash you can use '.' as a shortcut for source. that works in zsh too. you know, if 'source' is too many letters ;)
<briancurtin> alecu: no difference there
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin, gatox, mandel, alecu, dobey, thisfred: standup in 2', prepare notes
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> what's with all this preparing? Ludicrous speed… go!
<dobey> me
<ralsina> thisfred: you?
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> mandel, go, thisfred is last
<thisfred> me
<mandel> DONE: fixes to support domain sockets. Continued work on tcpactivation, some ssl debugging with alecu. A bit of FF. Reviews to gatox branches.
<mandel> TODO: finish tcp activation, fix jenkins ec2-windows node, re-review gatox branches, administration stuff (swap days etc..)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Mumble with mandel and mmcc yesterday, finishing with the last modifications of the mac scripts. Started with the platform refactoring, mumble with lissette about a styling issue.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose the last version of the scripts, keep working in the refactoring, fix some tests in u1-client
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, team call, 1-1s, other calls, helped around. TODO: implement a website, because it's friday and I am really trying to get rotated into beuno's team (and also other reasons) BLOCKED: django is a little more annoying than I remembered, but no NEXT:  briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: got individual pieces of the installer functionality working...but bitrock doesnt make it very easy to tie them together
<briancurtin> TOOD: figure out how to tie this installer together to fix the upgrade case and make it actually work properly
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<ralsina> mandel: when you say "gatox, please" I picture the yao ming meme. Now you do too :-)
<alecu> DONE: various mumbles, found version mismatches and managed to reproduce SSL error on windows
<alecu> TODO: more SSL debugging
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: national holiday on monday and tuesday
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> done: got bug/branch/merge workflow working, installed precise, downloaded win7, looked around at mac alternatives for pyinotify,
<mmcc> todo: finish up bug fixes, install windows, run tests on all OSs
<mmcc> blocked: none
<dobey> uh
<thisfred>  DONE: bug #987412 bug #987414 TODO: bug #987412 BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987412 in U1DB "support indexes on non-string types" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987414 in U1DB "Implement get_index_keys_from_index" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987414
<dobey> ok
<dobey> λ DONE: backports, review
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, backports, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<mandel> lol;
<ralsina> thisfred: early!
<dobey> since alecu was temporarily blinded or something
<ralsina> or something. Sloppy :-)
<alecu> dobey, sorry! :P
<mmcc> what are you guys talking about, seriously
<ralsina> mmcc: the standup was out of order
<ralsina> mmcc: we have a running problem with having all of us stand in line and type a status.
<mmcc> ralsina: oh ok this would be helpful: what is the order? :)
<ralsina> mmcc: whatever order we say "me" in
<mmcc> ralsina: gotcha
<ralsina> mmcc: in this case, alecu broke the chain by passing the baton to you instead o dobey
<ralsina> As for the yao ming mention: http://memegenerator.net/instance/19536695
<ralsina> mmcc: also, this team is ... somewhat informal.
<alecu> mmcc, you mentioned " mac alternatives for pyinotify
<alecu> "
<mmcc> ralsina :)
<dobey> haha
<dobey> 'somewhat informal'
 * ralsina is probably a bad influence
<alecu> mmcc, we've been discussing some of the alternatives a few weeks ago.
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> why does u1 hate me :(
<mmcc> alecu: yes, I was up late, so I poked around. I figured, if pyinotify could be easily ported or replaced without much change in our code, that'd be good.
<dobey> roasted: did you kick it when it was down?
<alecu> mmcc, this is a nice introduction to the problem of filesystem events in osx:  http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2007/10/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/7
<gatox> ralsina, heheheh
<ralsina> roasted: it doesn't hate you, it may not understand you! What happened?
<roasted> It comes up every so many minutes and says "Ubuntu One is now downloading 200 files"... minutes later, "Ubuntu One is now downloading 199 files"
<roasted> I think it's confused from what I did to it yesterday :(
<alecu> mmcc, it does not look likely that pyinotify could be easily ported.
<ralsina> roasted: that's a known bug
<dobey> roasted: did you dump more than 200 files into it?
<ralsina> roasted: it maxes at 200 files. You probably have much more than 200.
<roasted> I do have more than 200. I think 260ish.
<roasted> I synced my android to U1 (backing up pictureS) and I hoped it would sync down to my computer.
<ralsina> roasted: the numbers should eventually start making sense
<alecu> mmcc, so, all osx notifiers are based on the FSEvents API discussed in that article.
<roasted> For an automagical download of my cell pictures
<dobey> roasted: every time a file in that finishes syncing, it will notify of "X and 199 other files" until you have less than 200 left :-/
<alecu> mmcc, but FSEvents does not provide "per file" notifications.
<dobey> roasted: it's a known bug
<mmcc> alecu: ok, didn't look at pyinotify code, but I found this: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MacFSEvents/
<mmcc> alecu which claims to provide per file notifs
<mmcc> alecu: and pyinotify style interface, down to the cookies
<mmcc> alecu, it starts separate threads to watch things though, so that's a difference.
<alecu> mmcc, looking
<roasted> dobey: so, what should I do? are you suggesting it'll *eventually* sort itself out and sync everything to my computer?
<ralsina> roasted: yes, no action required on your part
 * briancurtin need coffee, back shortly
<roasted> ralsina: ah okay. I just didn't think it would take a while. I left the igzmo run for a good 30 minutes and didn't see any new pictures in that folder in my home directory....
<dobey> roasted: yes, you'll just get some extraneous notifications
<dobey> roasted: file sync may be a bit slower than normal currently, due to the Ubuntu 12.04 release
<roasted> dobey: hm, I guess I didn't think they would be linked... the release + U1 that is. But that makes sense.
<alecu> mmcc, this bit sounds expensive: "Note that the logic to implement file events is implemented in Python; a snapshot of the observed file system hierarchies is maintained and used to monitor file events."
<roasted> dobey: I suppose U1 goes to the main server, unlike the repos where I can "select best server" for higher speed?
<roasted> ha, imagine that. I JUST had a new picture pop up in my folder.
<mmcc> alecu, I saw that too. bit of a red flag, but I wouldn't know for sure without testing it
<dobey> roasted: indeed we don't have 'mirrors' for u1 :P
<roasted> gotcha :D
<mmcc> btw, what's the story on licenses? this thing is BSD licensed. can we use that?
<mmcc> (at my last job we were regularly reminded to be super paranoid about software licenses, as you might imagine)
<dobey> mmcc: licenses are hard. if it's plain BSD without any insanity, it should be fine to use
<mmcc> dobey, from pypi it is listed as straight bsd, so I expect no unusual insanity
<steveccc_> I am sure its been asked a million times but is there a timeline for getting an ubuntu1 app for mac?
<dobey> it's being worked on
<ralsina> steveccc_: mmcc was hired last monday to work on it, along with several other people in this very channel :-)
<steveccc_> i appreciate they are working hard but does that indicate days, weeks, months etc
<ralsina> steveccc_: months
<steveccc_> ok many thanks
<dobey> sometime before the big rip :)
<steveccc_> i prefer to work on linux but work machine is mac and hence just trying to pick the best external storage for the moment - think will have to be dropbox for now
<mmcc> steveccc_: if you don't mind saying, what kind of work do you do that requires a mac when you prefer linux?
<alecu> mmcc, I'm taking a look at the code from MacFSEvents. I like that it provides an api similar to pyinotify. Also, as I expected, it does a stat on every file in a given dir every time it gets a "something changed in this dir" event.
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<alecu> mmcc, since that sounds like it would be painfully slow, we've been considering the option of having a separate small daemon running as root, and taking events from /dev/fsevents
<alecu> mmcc, that is, if the user allows that bit to be installed as root. If not, we would revert to some of the ways to use FSEvents.
<mmcc> alecu, why does it have to run as root?
<alecu> mmcc, because that's the way /dev/fsevents works :-(
<alecu> mmcc, it's well explained in the ars article I pasted above.
<mmcc> alecu, ugh. but I guess if you use the fsevent C api, you don't need to be root?
<mmcc> I'm more than happy to write a C extension to avoid having to run as root
<alecu> mmcc, if you use the FSEvents api you don't need to be root. But you don't get "per file" events. Only an event saying "something changed in this folder"
<alecu> mmcc, and that's what MacFSEvents does.
<alecu> mmcc, also the "watchdog" python module, and a few more.
<mmcc> alecu, ok, now I get what you were saying.
<mmcc> about stat() - it gets a dir event then stats the files to figure out what changed.
<mmcc> right? bad.
<steveccc_> mmcc: unfortunately have to use adobe CS3
<alecu> mmcc, right. FSevent provides the path where changes have happened to the callback. And it's up to the callback to stat every file to see which file changed.
<alecu> mmcc, that's why it needs to have the previous stat of each file.
<alecu> mmcc, I see that MacFSEvents uses the file time. But we should also keep a checksum, to be extra careful.
<mmcc> steveccc_: ah, that makes sense. so I assume you have seen http://adobegripes.tumblr.com/ ? fi you get nothing else from our conversation, I hope to lend a chuckle...
<mmcc> alecu, yes it seems like a bad option after all
<steveccc_> mmcc: thanks - will have a look later - have to disconnect now - thanks for the help
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: any estimate on when a new build with the older qt will be ready? i'd like to send that out asap in hopes of getting some feedback yet today
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: unfortunately never, unless i find a way to build my own custom package of it. the older PyQt/Qt package that I downloaded does not contain SSL support for whatever reason...
<briancurtin> but alecu might have a better handle on what's needed since he reproduced the issue on the current version
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: ah, ok :(
<joshuahoover> ralsina: soooo...i'm not sure what we should be trying next but we need to keep eliminating possibilities between why 2.0.3 works for these impacted users but not 3.0.0
<alecu> mmcc, so, we were planning on having a daemon listening for file events. Either one running as root (reading from /dev/fsevents), or, if the user did not allow it, we would have our syncdaemon start one that reads from the FSEvents API, and doing something similar with stat and checksums to what we discussed.
<mmcc> alecu, ok, I understand the plan.
<alecu> mmcc, we were planning to use the "watchdog" module. But MacFSEvents looks nice too.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we have very promising data about Qt versions being guilty
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok, I huld read more backlog ;-)
<ralsina> should
<ralsina> briancurtin: apparently gatox has the right combination on his VM
<alecu> ralsina, the thing is that briancurtin found that his old pyqt version has no proper support for ssl.
<ralsina> alecu: maybe gatox still has his pyqt download?
<gatox> ralsina, alecu briancurtin probably...... let me check
<alecu> ralsina, I certainly do have mine. I'm starting a vm to see if it has the proper ssl.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
 * rye is interested in all this
<joshuahoover> ralsina: if it is due to a bug in the newer version of qt, it's strange that it hasn't impacted everyone
<alecu> mmcc, we can discuss a bit more about events later today, or next week.
<briancurtin> it may be because i have a PyQt package installed from a third party. unfortunately the version gatox is using doesnt seem to be available from the PyQt people anywhere
<ralsina> joshuahoover: there are a few reports, and it could even be a combination PyQt/OpenSSL version
<mmcc> alecu, sure. I was just poking around, I can get back to these bugs :)
<rye> salgado: re: indicator-ubuntuone starting syncdaemon - that's a u1sdtool bug #978934
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978934 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "u1sdtool --quit requests com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon bus name" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978934
<salgado> rye, ok, thanks!
<gatox> briancurtin, alecu ralsina i have all the installers
<gatox> do you need it?
<gatox> dobey, mandel branches updated..... can you review them?
<ralsina> gatox: not me, briancurtin, I guess yes
<briancurtin> gatox: if you have a PyQt 4.8 installer, I'll take it. that should have Qt 4.7
<ralsina> afk brb
<mandel> gatox, sure
<alecu> briancurtin, is this check enough? "from PyQt4.QtNetwork import QSslSocket"
<briancurtin> I was checking QSslCertificate, which was used in your test. let me see if the socket one works
<gatox> briancurtin, ok...... i'll upload it while i have lunch
<briancurtin> alecu: no QsslSocket either
 * gatox lunch
<rye> salgado: i guess i will have to work around it somehow
<alecu> briancurtin, so that check should tell me if the PyQt 4.8 I have has SSL support.
<gatox_lunch> mandel, dobey u1-windows-installer updated..... i forgot to remove something
<mandel> ok
<alecu> briancurtin, I've checked my installer for PyQt-Py2.7-x86-gpl-4.8.4-1, and it seems to have ssl support
<alecu> briancurtin, I'll upload it too.
<alecu> briancurtin, I'll take a while, since upstream speeds suck around here...
<briancurtin> alecu: no problem, whenever you have it i'll install it and take a look
<mmcc> me updates virtualbox for the second time this week
<alecu> mmcc, yes, it gets more annoying when all your guest machines start asking for the updates to the "guest additions" too...
<dobey> gatox_lunch: ok
<rye> i guess there was indeed the reason of keeping everything on a striped raid... vm speed started to be really slow after reinstall :-/
<alecu> briancurtin, http://ubuntuone.com/3NqtkLmI5SYFzD6cmQEOnY (PyQt-Py2.7-x86-gpl-4.8.4-1.exe)
<alecu> briancurtin, md5sum: fe4e7850e94edf9b62866fb166a3961c
<gatox> alecu, it's good you upload it...... mine gets stuck
<mandel> EOD for me, all, have a great weekend!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<briancurtin> have a good weekend mandel
<mmcc> bye mandel!
<alecu> bye mandel
<briancurtin> alecu: ah, right away this installer looks like it'll work. the first page mentioned having the required OpenSSL DLLs...the other one didn't say that
<alecu> briancurtin, great.
<alecu> briancurtin, anyway: I'm not sure this fix will solve the issue the SSL error, but it will allow us to get meaningful logs.
<briancurtin> import QSslCertificate works, so i'll build the installer and see how it goes
<briancurtin> alecu: this installer seems to work. i'll upload it shortly
<alecu> briancurtin, you've surely remembered to include mandel's branch that logs ssl errors with more detail, right?
<dobey> whee, arduino
 * alecu is playing with arduino this days, too.
<gatox> alecu, awesome!
<briancurtin> alecu: yep, it's in there. the installer is all release-3_0_0 tag projects, and then SSO has mandel's branch merged in
<alecu> briancurtin, great.
<alecu> dobey, are you building anything with arduino???
<mmcc> baby woke up => lunchtime.
<dobey> alecu: i will be, yeah. my kit just arrived at the door :)
<dobey> alecu: any idea why a couple of the proxy related tests in sso would give a twisted TimeoutError?
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103274375/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br951-46~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<briancurtin> ugh, sorry for anyone waiting on this installer (joshuahoover)...synching it is taking forever
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: np, just let me know when it's ready :)
<gatox> alecu, ping...... how can i run a specific test for u1-client in linux?
<gatox> ahhh..... dah! u1trial
<gatox> jejeje
<dobey> yeah, u1trial -t test_foo_works foo/tests/test_foo.py
<gatox> dobey, thx
<alecu> dobey, I don't have any clue as to why only those tests would timeout, since there are quite a few similar tests in that module, and most of them are passing.
<alecu> dobey, perhaps we should increase that timeout?
<dobey> alecu: hmm, not sure
<dobey> alecu: i'll retry it and see what happens
<ralsina> alecu: I just had a SSL handshake failure in a django app connecting to ubuntu one :-)
<dobey> ralsina: awesome
<alecu> ralsina, awesome?
<alecu> dobey, yup, I'm using it as a walking cane.
<ralsina> alecu: well, I have an error for it!
<alecu> ralsina, tellme
<ralsina> alecu: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:504: EOF occurred in violation of protocol
<alecu> ralsina, did you get that handshake failure more than once?
<ralsina> alecu: the connection is getting aborted. And only once.
<dobey> ralsina: well, getting nightlies built on oneiric is being a bit of a pain, but almost got everything building on quantal already :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<ralsina> dobey: anything else other than the twisted version in oneiric?
<ralsina> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65184/
<dobey> ralsina: right now, sso test suite failing with a couple timeout errors :(
<ralsina> dobey: par for the course. We seem to have very sensitive tests.
<ralsina> dobey: it's always timeout or dirty reactor
<alecu> this is *just* awesome: bug 965371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965371 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "HTTPS requests fail on some sites on Ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965371
<alecu> ralsina, ^^^^
<ralsina> GAAAAAAHHH
<ralsina> so now we don't know if it's us, the servers, or the freaking SSL
<ralsina> OpenSSL I mean
<ralsina> this bug is movig *backwards*
<briancurtin> i dont think this installer is going to work with the old PyQt...it's not synching
<ralsina> alecu: not to mention it's *exactly* what I just saw.
<briancurtin> looking at logs now
<alecu> briancurtin, :-(
<briancurtin> hm, well maybe it's just taking a really really long time. on_upload_started for the installer 2 minutes ago in the logs
<briancurtin> oh, wait, it has done that several times in the last 30 minutes.
<briancurtin> weird. SD is busy doing *something*, but its only doing i/o in very small bursts every few seconds
<briancurtin> usually synching something like the installer takes a minute start to finish
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, it failed again, on the exact same 2 tests with the same timeout error
<dobey> alecu: i guess i should file a bug and we can up the timeout as a fix?
<alecu> dobey, right. I'll try running the tests for trunk on oneiric.
<alecu> dobey, btw: what u1trial is being used for this? trunk too?
<alecu> s/u1trial/u1-devtools
<dobey> alecu: yes, what is in nightlies ppa is being used
<alecu> ok
<Dr_Who> urbanape, ping q on U1CachedFile and _U1CachedFile?  _U1CachedFile is autogenerated, yet in the CacheFileAccess.xcdatamodel, it pointeds to U1CachedFile in the entity.  Is that right?  Not sure how _U1CachedFile would get updated in the case of an upgrade to the model
<urbanape> it's all mogenerated
<urbanape> _U1CachedFile is the part that's tied to CoreData.
<urbanape> any convenience methods are in U1CachedFile
<Dr_Who> sure ?  guess I was thinking that _U1CachedFile would be referenced in the xcdatamodel
<urbanape> if you make changes to the underlying .xdatamodel, we'll need to re-run mogenerator, which picks up the changes and mediates them
<urbanape> no, mogenerator takes care of that for us
<Dr_Who> ooo ok
<urbanape> I mean, yes, the .xcdatamodel will refer to the "real" class
<urbanape> but mogenerator does the stitching up behind the scenes. Outside of Xcode's purview.
<alecu> dobey, are you using trunk when running the sso tests on oneiric? If I run trunk I get a "could not import gobject" error.
<Dr_Who> ok ?  any reason to do it that way?  Seems like it would make use of NSEntityMigrationPolicy objects and such kind of a pain
<dobey> alecu: yes. do you have nightlies installed and did you do apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client after adding the nightlies ppa?
<dobey> alecu: btw, i have not run the tests locally. these errors are from the buildd on launchpad that builds the PPA packages
<alecu> dobey, I installed nightlies, updated u1-devtools, but did not update the rest of the dependencies. Will do so now.
<alecu> thanks.
<alecu> dobey, I installed the build-dep, but still get the same error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950567/
<alecu> now I'm updating the whole vm, to see if that helps.
<dobey> alecu: you need the python-twisted-core that's in the nightlies PPA as well :)
<alecu> dobey, great.
<alecu> briancurtin, can you use a hand debugging that SD problem?
<briancurtin> alecu: its impossible to debug it while its an installer so i could try debugging it from the pure python one, but how much time should i spend debugging on an old version? this is also in an area i probably have no clue of
<briancurtin> let me try your test branch again now that i have the right PyQt setup and see what that says
<briancurtin> test failed
<alecu> briancurtin, test failed is the expected output. But how did it fail?
<briancurtin> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65188/
<alecu> briancurtin, perhaps we can tell py2exe to not compile the .py's and to not zip them.
<briancurtin> that would just be a standard development environment then
<alecu> briancurtin, "The certificate is self-signed, and untrusted (9)" means that it's good.
<alecu> briancurtin, it's also showing the details of the certificate ('organization': 'Test company'), so that's better than the other pyqt.
<alecu> briancurtin, yup, similar to the standard dev env. But I mean, for these cases we could flip the switch in py2exe so that it keeps a folder with .py's instead of a .zip with .pyc's, so it's easier to debug.
<alecu> briancurtin, and since it would be a full installer, it's also easier to test in clean vms.
<alecu> dobey, I'm getting the same two failing tests in Oneiric.
<alecu> briancurtin, "spend debugging on an old version" <- you mean the old pyqt version, right?
<dobey> alecu: fun
<dobey> alecu: i'll file a bug
<alecu> dobey, cool. Please assign it to mandel, since he knows all the inside-outs of authenticated proxies.
<briancurtin> alecu: i guess im starting to get confused about all of this, especially because i dont know what the issue is and i dont know anything about SSL anyway, so i'm not sure about anything other than building an installer and running it at this point
<dobey> ok
<gatox> and the tests never ends....
 * gatox waiting....
<alecu> briancurtin, I don't know much about ssl either, been forced to learn a bit more these past few days, so let's go over this from the start.
<briancurtin> alecu: let me run the tests on this version first just to ensure there's nothing obviously out of whack before we go on a debugging hunt. i just installed the version, built the installer, then saw it doesnt work - that's where im at now
<alecu> briancurtin, ok.
<alecu> briancurtin, let me know and we can mumble if we need to.
<alecu> briancurtin, btw: I will be leaving in an hour, gotta take Amelia to swimming lessons.
<gatox> dobey, do you have time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-session/+merge/103933
<gatox> dobey, i need to revert the .bat file first :P
<gatox> dobey, done
<dobey> grmbl. new default gcc option in quantal, which doesn't even exist as an option in precise. makes it hard to fix :-/
<briancurtin> alecu: SSO passed, u1client failed on tests.syncdaemon.test_action_queue.ConnectionTestCase.test_server_disconnect, u1cp had an unrelated failure
<gatox> briancurtin, that is failing in trunk
<briancurtin> good, so it's not special for this Qt version then
<gatox> briancurtin, i'm working in a branch right now, and later i'll propose a fix for those tests
<briancurtin> so all of the tests are basically fine for this Qt version, but it doesn't work :/
 * mmcc has a brand new logitech usb headset… that stops playing audio after 30 seconds :\
<alecu> briancurtin, I need to be gone in 10 minutes. Shall we go a little bit over this from the top?
<briancurtin> alecu: sure
<alecu> briancurtin, so: we've got some part of our Qt web client that's throwing an SSL error.
<alecu> briancurtin, everytime an ssl connection is established some attributes of the ssl certificate from the server are validated by the client.
<alecu> briancurtin, if any of those checks fail, a Qt signal named "sslErrors" is fired.
<alecu> briancurtin, that signal has two parameters: "reply" and "errors"
<alecu> briancurtin, "reply" is an object representing the http reply.
<alecu> briancurtin, "errors" is a list of ssl checks that failed.
<alecu> briancurtin, some qt program can hook into that signal, and say that a few of that list of errors can be ignored.
<alecu> briancurtin, for instance, some qt program can decide to ignore the "ssl self signed" error.
<alecu> briancurtin, that is done by exploring the list of "errors" and looking at the ssl error code of each error.
<alecu> briancurtin, in Qt 4.8 that list comes with two errors, but both have "0" as the error code.
<alecu> briancurtin, on the other hand, the reply also has an error code. It comes as 0, too and that is expected.
<alecu> briancurtin, so: in order to keep debugging we would like an installer with Qt 4.7, that will return meaningful error codes for the list of "errors"
<alecu> briancurtin, does any of that make sense? :-)
<briancurtin> alecu: i think i understand in principle, but i have no idea how to apply any of that in practice
<alecu> briancurtin, my sample branch shows that problem exists on 4.8, but it seems to be fixed in 4.7.
<alecu> briancurtin, the only thing we can do is trying to fix the installer to use a different version than 4.8 to get the correct errors.
<alecu> briancurtin, anyway, I really need to go.
<briancurtin> alright, i'll be here for a bit if you are still around but i can't stay late tonight as i have plans, so we'd have to pick up next week
<alecu> briancurtin, please mail me any questions to my private mail address, and I'll try to answer from the swimming lessons :-)
<alecu> briancurtin, remember that we have a nat holiday both mon and tue :-)
<alecu> ok, eod. Bye all!
<dobey> bye alecu
<gatox> alecu, bye
<mmcc> bye alecu
<gatox> dobey, i've another branch for review if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/refactor-os-helper/+merge/103946
<gatox> and with that........ it's my EOD!
<dobey> stop it!
<gatox> bye people!
<dobey> :)
<gatox> dobey, :
<gatox> :P
<dobey> bye gatox
<gatox> dobey, have a nice weekend!
<dobey> you too
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<mmcc> dobey, you going now?
<dobey> mmcc: yep
<mmcc> dobey: ok, I'll catch you on Monday. I had a question about this refactoring that gatox did but I think I'll just do a branch with what I had in mind (for the other directories) and see what you guys say.
<dobey> mmcc: cool. have a good weekend :)
<mmcc> dobey, you too!
#ubuntuone 2012-04-28
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Is U1's server still getting pwned by 12.04's release? I was trying to sync my pictures earlier, and I got 55 down in 6 hours... sound normal?
<shawncm217> #ubuntu pointed me here. I need help with the Ubuntu One Music Store. http://askubuntu.com/questions/64039/how-do-i-manage-my-ubuntu-one-music-store-account-specifically-change-my-email
<roasted> ubuntu one,  you and I are no longer on speaking terms.
<nunzio> Hello!
<nunzio> there are anybody?
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> anybody still having ultra slow 36k style download speeds?
<duanedes1gn> Roasted: hello
<Roasted> hello
<duanedes1gn> Roasted: because of the release speeds hav been slower then normal
<duanedes1gn> emgomeers are doing what they can to improve the situation
<Roasted> yeah, but 50 pictures in 6 hours?
<duanedes1gn> yeah, its frusctrating
<Roasted> as long as it's normal, I'm okay with that
<Roasted> I just looked at it like, oh my gosh, I FUBAR'd something
<tizza10> all of my ubuntuone clients are failing to sync on fresh copies of 12.04, is this just sever stress from the new release??
<dobey> tizza10: if it's failing, maybe you found a bug. if it's just slow, it's probably due to the release and servers getting pounded.
<tizza10> dobey, it is changing from file sync in progress to disabled without throwing out errors on both machines.
<dobey> disabled, or disconnected?
<tizza10> Oh, the sync deamon logs have a lot of sever hash =.failure.... try again type messages
<tizza10> disabled
<dobey> in the control panel?
<tizza10> in the control panel it says disabled
<dobey> what locale are you using?
<dobey> though all the TRY_AGAIN messages in the log could be a result of server load as well
<tizza10> locale?
<dobey> language
<dobey> for the user interface
<tizza10> english UK
<tizza10> It says File Sync is disabled on one machine
<dobey> hmm
<tizza10> and File Sync is Disconnected in another
<tizza10> But that changes to File Sync in Progress with out my intervention
<dobey> right, the connection probably got dropped there
<dobey> on the one that says disabled, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon running?
<tizza10> ubuntu-one syncd? Yes
<dobey> can you open a terminal and run "u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c" please?
<tizza10> Done, the control center has changed to  File sync in progress
<tizza10> dobey, I have to go. Will pick up later if your about?
<cc11rocks> Running Ubuntu 12.04. Ubuntu One won't finishing syncing. The notification keeps popping up saying that it's syncing a number of files.
<dobey> "X and 199" other files?
<cc11rocks> Yes dobey
<dobey> cc11rocks: it is syncing, but there is a bug you're hitting. if you have more than 200 files to transfer, you will keep seeing that notification until there are less than 200 files left to transfer
<dobey> but the files are synchronizing just fine
<cc11rocks> So they are all there?
<cc11rocks> Is there any way to get rid of the bug?
<dobey> you can disable notifications in the control panel
<cc11rocks> Okay, thanks
<JanC> is there any chance U1MS will ever gain a reasonable selection of music?
<JanC> appart from the fact my prefered payment solution has been broken all the time (despite a bug report from an U1 manager filed even before the U1MS official release...)
<JanC> currently U1MS seems to be a joke/mess (depending on which PoV you look at it)
<dobey> JanC: the world store is unlikely to get a "reasonable selection," thanks to the wonderful record companies. are you in a country which gets the world store?
<JanC> dobey: I'm in Belgium, so that's the European store, I guess
<JanC> even then, Canonical should try to fix his
<JanC> dobey: think about it this way: currently Belgian Ubuntu users have about 5% chance to find Belgian artists in that store it seems
<dobey> JanC: are they available on http://fr-be.7digital.com/ at all?
<JanC> remember most people in Belgium don't speak French...  ;)
<JanC> but I'll checkj
<dobey> well, nl-be.7digital.com then
<dobey> for the other half
<dobey> or en-be if that works, though i doubt it does
<JanC> dobey: seems like that (at least some of) music *is* available on those sites
<JanC> so this is really a U1MS issue?
<dobey> well, we are working on a way of getting some more region-specific stores on-line; hopefully all of them
<czajkowski> dobey: oh thats good to hear
<czajkowski> dobey: always find it annoying when in ireland I want to buy a tune and have to wait till I go back to UK in most cases to buy it
<czajkowski> even for some irish stuff which is most annoying
<dobey> but be glad you're not stuck on the world store :)
<dobey> czajkowski: why is that?
<czajkowski> dobey: I know at xmas time I wanted to buy music for godaughter as we were going for a drive and I couldnt as the musi wasnt available to buy in that country, 2 days later tried it in the UK and no problem
<czajkowski> was told different stores.
<dobey> czajkowski: well, adding more stores won't solve that problem, if IE already has a separate store.
<JanC> one of the artist I've been using to research this is Selah Sue: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selah_Sue
<dobey> JanC: and what preferred payment solution are you talking about?
<JanC> dobey: Maestro
<JanC> dobey: it only supports UK Maestro, and leaves others with a form that doesn't work...
<dobey> czajkowski: or is .ie going to the world or EU store?
<JanC> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/632890  ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 632890 in ubuntuone-music-store "Payment problems using Maestro Card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> JanC: ah. i suppose that is a 7d problem. does it have the same problem on http://nl-be.7digital.com/ ?
<JanC> dobey: I never tried to buy music there
<JanC> but I doubt it would work  ;)
<dobey> JanC: are you currently paying for extra storage or streaming on U1 with maestro?
<JanC> no
<JanC> why would I need extra storage at all?  :P
<dobey> maybe you want to have your existing music, or videos, or photos, or who knows whatever else, synced via u1
<JanC> I have my own VPS with 180 GiB of disk space
<JanC> which costs me 15 € / month
<JanC> so really why would I bother  ;)
<JanC> but I'm interested in buying music some time in the future
<dobey> to provide a useful data point about whether the card works through that payment system or not.
<JanC> dobey: it works when I pay inside SEPA
<dobey> also, have you tried purchasing a song on u1ms, and just ignoring the from and 3 digit security code fields?
<dobey> i have no idea what SEPA is
<JanC> dobey: I did in the past, haven't tried recently
<JanC> dobey: the point is that in the past this was some UK proprietary variant of Maestro
<JanC> so unless there was some change there, it's unlikely to work
<dobey> well i don't know if there was a change there or not
<JanC> SEPA = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Euro_Payments_Area
<dobey> i'm not in europe, i don't have any maestro cards :)
<JanC> basically, it's like a money transfer
<dobey> and i can't say if it will work when it does change in the future
<JanC> and free or very cheap
<dobey> yes i know how debit cards work
<dobey> how the basic premise of the maestro card works is not relevant though.
<dobey> JanC: have you bought anything on the ubuntu store recently?
<JanC> no
<JanC> I guess I could try a test buy on U1MS some day
<JanC> 1 of the suggestions I might make: there are online payment brokers that actually *do* support all sorts international payment systems
<JanC> of course they are a bit more expensive than what is used now...  ;)
<JanC> but I don't care about that if they actually work  :P
<dobey> well it's the weekend. and i have other things to do. so bye :)d
<JanC> dobey: right, but I think some discussion about U1MS future is really needed
<JanC> because currently it's actually listed as a disadvantage for Ubuntu
<JanC> (at least outside the UK & the US)
<JanC> see czajkowski's experiences also
<JanC> dobey: and of course the payment issue is completely unrelated to the unavailability of music issue  ;)
<JanC> I mean, if 7d has the music, it should be available in U1MS too, at least
<JanC> (even if 7D lags behand already...)
<JanC> ehind
<JanC> *behind*
<JanC> I think Canonical should turn U1MS into a universal music store for everybody who doesn't have or wants access to iTMS
<JanC> either with or without the help of 7D
<JanC> but the current approach is really doing more harm than anything else...  :-/
<JanC> actually, looking further in 7D, they seem to have lots of Belgian artists that aren't available in the U1MS
<JanC> albums like this: http://nl-be.7digital.com/artist/sarah-ferri/release/ferritales
<JanC> you really want this in the U1MS right now, because now is when it gets promoted on national radio etc.
 * JanC doubts anybody at UbuntuOne really understands the music market...  :-(
<dobey> JanC: i don't think you understand what it takes to build a music store. if it were trivial, we'd have done it already. so relax. we are working on making it better.
#ubuntuone 2012-04-29
<pmjdebruijn> hi guys, the musicstore is checkmarked ok, but I'm not getting a file transfered
<pmjdebruijn> I bought an hour or two ago
<pmjdebruijn> it's not critical, I'll live :D
<pmjdebruijn> but it does make me wonder if everything's ok
<tizza10> All of my u1 instances are failing on fresh installs of 12.04. The service keeps reverting to File Sync is disabled. The syncd is running and the logs show server_hash= .....failure: TRY_AGAIN errors.
<tizza10> dobey, you were helping me with this problem yesterday if your still about?
<jeroenpraat> how do I sync my thunderbird contacts with ubuntu one?
<jeroenpraat> in 12.04?
#ubuntuone 2013-04-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all, and happy International Mother Earth Day! :-D
<Guest17317> Hi, I recently hooked Ubuntu One to my computer, and when I upload a photo it automatically has it, I believe. right? O.K. do I have to go online to the site and go to the "file" to upload it, so that I can keep it there in Ubuntu One and then delete it from my computer, being I don't want so many pics taking up room on my computer?
<Guest17317> In other words, I would like to store pics in Ubuntu One, and be able to delete them off my computer, even though I know it's cool to be on another computer or whatever and see your pics from your other computer. ha
#ubuntuone 2013-04-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy St George's Day! :-D
<Saviq> chaselivingston, I'm afraid nothing changed re: photos aren't considered relevant in my albums
<Saviq> chaselivingston, is there anything I could do to help pin the issue down?
<chaselivingston> Saviq: let's ask beuno if he has any ideas
<Saviq> the "Last updated Wednesday, September 21, 2011." thing sounds connected
<beuno> I'll have to look around in the DB at this point
<beuno> Saviq, what email address do you use to log in?
<Saviq> beuno, michal.sawicz@canonical.com
<beuno> Saviq, thanks, I'll get back to you
<Saviq> beuno, cheers, let me know if I can help with anything
<beuno> will do
<lagreca> Hi, folks! If I delete a file in the hard drive, will it also be deleted in the cloud?
<chaselivingston> lagreca: yes, if it's within a folder that's synced with ubuntu one
<lagreca> chaselivingston, I deleted many files within a synced folder when ubuntu one was temporarily disconnected. I believe the files are still in the cloud. How can I download them back to the hard drive?
<lagreca> I must take care not to delete the files again.
<chaselivingston> joshuahoover: ^^^
<joshuahoover> lagreca: if it's a lot of files then you'll want to delete the local metacache: rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone; u1sdtool -c
<joshuahoover> lagreca: if it's not a lot of files then you'll want to download them from the site: https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<joshuahoover> lagreca: if the files get deleted for some reason, you can ask support to run a job to recover them: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact
<lagreca> joshuahoover, If I delete the local metacache, will ubuntu one just download the files back to the pc?
<joshuahoover> lagreca: right
<dobey> make sure ubuntuone-syncdaemon isn't running before doing it though
<lagreca> ok... first I delete the local metacache, and then I start ubuntuone-syncdaemon again
<lagreca> thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-04-24
<MonkeyDust> in raring, when I click "explore" in ubuntuone, it opens totem mediaplayer, not nautilus - hints & tips?
<MonkeyDust> for anyone reading, I submitted Bug #1172165
<ubot5> bug 1172165 in totem (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One opens totem mediaplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172165
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Pig In A Blanket Day!
<derbarb> having trouble using ubuntu one to back up my files
<derbarb> getting a bad request error
<ralsina> derbarb: can you paste the error?
<derbarb> been having trouble using ubuntu one to back up my files.
<derbarb> succesfully backed up /etc/vim but cant restore it, and cant backup my home dir
<joshuahoover> derbarb: are you using deja dup (the backup app in ubuntu) for this?
<derbarb> ive tried both with deja dup and from the cli
<joshuahoover> derbarb: what happens when you try to restore /etc/vim?
<derbarb> first i get this: Error '('Error creating directory /etc/vim', 7)' processing .
<derbarb> Level 8:duplicity:Error '('Error creating directory /etc/vim', 7)' processing .
<derbarb> then it tries to restore a bunch of other files but it says skipping because of previous error
<derbarb> and then: Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 503 Service Unavailable
<derbarb> but the files it tries to restore are in .cache, not /etc/vim
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm not sure ^^ ...any ideas?
<joshuahoover> derbarb: did you use ubuntu one to back these up?
<ralsina> derbarb: you have backed up files that you need to be root to restore
<derbarb> yes, through duplicity
<derbarb> i'll try that now
<ralsina> derbarb: that really sounds like a duplicty question, you have backed /etc/vim somehow :-)
<dobey> it probably can't restore /etc/vim because you probably don't have permissions to write to it
<derbarb> where can i ask questions about duplicity?
<dobey> #ubuntu probably
<derbarb> what i really wanna do is backup my home dir, but i get that error
<derbarb> this is the error i get when i try to restore /etc/vim as root: Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 503 Service Unavailable
#ubuntuone 2013-04-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Raring Ringtail Release Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-04-26
<dingdong_> trying to backup ising ubuntu one works on my laptop but not on my desktop, getting a bad request error
<dingdong_> using same ubuntu one account
<dingdong_> can succesfully restore on both machines.
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hangover Day! >:-D
<JoseExposito> mmcc: I just updated the iOS Files App ARC branch to facilitate merge
<mhall119> I have on picture on my android phone that fails to upload every time
<mhall119> I had about 6 in total, 5 of them uploaded fine, some before and some after the problem image
<mhall119> is there something I can check to see what the problem is?
#ubuntuone 2014-04-21
<darkangel> any 1 here need a free Open_SSH server?
<dobey> no
#ubuntuone 2014-04-23
<karni> ToyKeeper: Hi. Perhaps we could have someone add a note to the /UbuntuOne/Status wiki about U1 shutdown? (as we link to that page from this IRC channel)
<NoNameYet_xnox> karni: done.
<karni> NoNameYet_xnox: thanks, xnox
<dobey> NoNameYet_xnox: maybe you should /nick xnox already ;)
<NoNameYet_xnox> dobey: no name yet has been announced for u-series =( so archive is still not opened
<dobey> but you are still xnox :)
#ubuntuone 2014-04-25
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<dobey> hi
<pmjdebruijn> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-about-my-files/ that says there will be an ability to download a .zip file, but I can't find it anywhere?
<pmjdebruijn> any hints?
<dobey> it's not up yet
<dobey> it will be there soon
<pmjdebruijn> ok great
<pmjdebruijn> I guess I'll be patient then :)
<pmjdebruijn> presumably if there are some canonical folks in here...
<pmjdebruijn> thanks for years of service
<dobey> you're welcome :)
<pmjdebruijn> and slightly offtopic, thanks for 14.04, it's an awesome release
<dobey> indeed it is :)
#ubuntuone 2014-04-27
<lazar> guys, how to install u1 on xubuntu
<lazar> ?
